# Some Stories Are True



## MacConnell (Jun 14, 2020)

​Far from the actively known hub of civilization toward the northwest corner of The Untamed Wilds, are several tribal communities that have forged an existence along the Windy Coast, on the face of the Dragon's Wing and in the Towering Pines below the Bakka'taerm Desert. All formed by tribes naturally disposed to a more peaceable existence.

These small communities would live and trade, unaware of the world outside their isolation if it were not for the regular arrival in the southern-most village of the Storyteller. This village was developed and is mostly populated by the Spiofthest. The Storyteller is Spiofthest, though he is the oldest that anyone has ever seen, so the more skeptical of villagers think of him as a local hermit with some hidden hovel out in the trees.

He brings news of other peoples that seems plausible, but he also tells fantastic stories of heroes and monsters, creatures large and ferocious, of headhunters and benders, and of an ancient race called the Yahdram. He claims to arrive each year by a portal dolmen, hidden within the forest, that allows him to travel a distance of many days with but a single step.

The Storyteller has a kindly way about him and a good speaking voice. He is good with the children and even the tamed wolves seem to like him, when they are normally very particular to their owners. Sometimes he espouses prophesy.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 14, 2020)

​Some three cycles back, one of the elder men of the Spiofthest Village was staring out at the sea, late in the evening. Out farther than the wave break, there appeared to be a person clinging to some broken remains of seagoing vessel. Only the Norkadians had such vessels, and they occasionally made the two day trip to trade with the Spiofthest. Norikadians greatly resemble the Spiofthest in appearance but being Aedaman instead of Faethrin, they tend to be much larger people.

The ship wreck victim was a Norikadian child. When the man saw her, all the fine hairs on his body stood on end. He remembered a small piece of a comment that the Storyteller had made about the balance of power that held society in stability was shifting toward destruction and that salvation would come from strangers...

He could not remember the exact words in sequence but what came to him was a part about a promise on the waves of a storm in the form of a child who could see into two world. This girl, barely alive, floating on the remains of a ship had two differently colored eyes.

Having remained with the Spiofthest, her prophetic arrival had all but been forgotten. It had been three cycles. She had integrated with the community, having lost her father and all the crew to a particularly aggressive whale that had managed to wreck the ship by dragging it through the Crags to free itself from the harpoon line.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 14, 2020)

Children, being rather energetic and impetuous, often played games that took them running throughout the community and a little beyond. The favorite games were Hide and Seek, Family Chase, and Kill your Killer. The parents did not care for the last one and rules had been made for areas and times that were off limites to not irritate the adults.

During one of the big games of family chase, Oorvid, who could run faster than it looked like he should be able, had stopped and was staring over a falling tree into a small divot, possibly made by a wallowing pig some time past. Astrid, the Norikadian girl, ran by and tagged him, laughing, but noted that he did not move.




The behavior caused a few other friends to stop. "Look at that beetle. I did not really believe the Storyteller, but that thing is as big as my thigh."

Making the very bad decision to poke it with a stick, several children were rewarded with being sprayed in the face by the noxious liquid emitted from its abdomen. A valuable lesson was learned. On a different day, the same children happened upon a trail of ants, larger than a man's forearm. A few of the ants were killed and their trail marred, less they encroach upon the village.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 14, 2020)

"I wonder if any of the other stories are true. I do not want to meet any headhunters, but what about this travel dolmen or birds that can talk or people with dark skin? I want to take an expedition."








*OOC:*


This thread is a PbP designed for starting characters of an adolescent age, using The Untamed Wilds gaming system. Free Goggle Documents of the first two chapters of the Players' Guide, which describe an overview of the system and how to generate a character, are available for viewing. PM or Email me for any interest, as this requires the sharing of your Email addresses.

By consensus of the current players, Character Records for this game are being stored as Google Documents with my having editing permission, to assist in development and record keeping.


----------



## Astrid (Jun 20, 2020)

Astrid stands back shaking her head at the mire idea of the whole notion and chuckles. Standing taller than most of the kids, she scans over them. 
"And what shall you do if we do meet headhunters Oorvid? Run from them, we all know you are the best at running. No our parents....." A painful expression crosses over Astrid's face, if only for a moment. "Your parents have us play instead of train. My tribe taught us to fish, whale, and hunt. I mean no offense, but we can't take pups out into the wild. I have already faced death and managed to live, I wish to return to my tribe someday, but to return without stories to tell, without reclaiming the honor that was lost. Neh, so who has the power in them to forge our own destiny?"


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 20, 2020)

Astrid said:


> Astrid... "And what shall you do if we do meet headhunters, Oorvid?... so who has the power in them to forge our own destiny?"




Wrenn, the only Faethrin of the group, though Shimadow instead of Spiofthest, and Hiroshi, the other Aedaman, being Centrin, both seem preoccupied with inner thoughts of their own. Both are yet more interested in the very activity that Astrid had just admonished.

Hiroshi

Oorvid laughs. He is naturally good tempered and easy going. "Such biting wit, Zusje."
(Zusje is the Orngaddrin term for little sister, What Oorvid usually calls Astrid.)

Though she has surpassed him in height by maybe the breadth of a hand, she will likely become much taller. Being Mhytre, Oorvid is already starting to put on heavy musculature and fill out. His mass is probably twice that of Hiroshi, the closest to him in girth. Oorvid flexes his torso muscles, which do not yet have the size of his father's but are much more pronounced.

"Ha! You know my father has me work in the smithy. I can swing a hammer just fine. I made these carving axes, myself... well with father's help. If I meet a headhunter, I will not simply poke it like I did that beetle, one time."

Everyone laughs at that.

"I remember the Storyteller saying something about the four corners of Destiny being supported by four strangers who were known. Maybe he meant us. We live with the Spiofthest, yet none of us is one of them. I know that you and Wrenn can both do weird things that you hide from the villagers. It's like my skin tingles when either of you are doing something. Being different, if we do not become saviors we will likely become outcasts, unwanted and unwelcome."

"The Storyteller always comes into town from the south. I'm sure our folks, including your adoptive parents, will let us go exploring for a day or two. What say you?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 3 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 20, 2020)

Wrenn considers Oorvid's words for a long moment of silence, before a wry grin breaks across his countenance.

*Wrenn grins,* "Sure, why not?"

Wrenn nudges Hiroshi, breaking him from his reverie. Hiroshi had heard just fine, but his mind was already wandering ahead in time and space, wondering what they might find.

*Hiroshi nods,* "Yes, of course. I'm always game. I like the idea of becoming a savior, of all of us becoming Young Heroes, admired by all of the four villages."

Wrenn nods and smiles in agreement.


----------



## Astrid (Jun 21, 2020)

Astrid leans back against a tree and lets out a sigh at the mention of being called Oorvids's little sister.
  "I don't care much for destiny, t is something the Storytellers speak of all the time, but I believe we make our own paths through life. I remember nights after I arrived the elders spoke of stories they thought me part of, but I never put much stock into it. And now they have all but given up on it. We can speak of weird things when we are in less" 

Astrid clears her throat while attempting to think of the proper word "Eh in more private company. As for my caretakers they should be okay with me doing a bit of exploring. I have managed to regain their favor after the accident ...." Astrid clears her throat.

"But we shall see. We will need to gather rations and I will need my sling" Astrid pats her dagger that is on her hip the last remaining piece of her past life that she had. "I prefer to only use this when I must".


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 21, 2020)

Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}










*OOC:*


GM NOTE:
I will try to keep track of party items that have been collected and may be used by any party member upon declaration of the character. It is irrelevant who specifically carries each item. If used during combat, it is granted that the character possessed the item at that time.

If a particular item is desired specifically by a character, such as the ant pinchers already listed on your character records, the item will be removed from the party collections list.








Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... *Wrenn grins,* "Sure, why not?"
> 
> ...*Hiroshi nods,* "Yes, of course..."





Astrid said:


> Astrid... "I don't care much for destiny... I believe we make our own paths through life... I have managed to regain their favor after the accident ..."



        *GM:*  Excellent addition of roleplay to introduce an 'accident.' Bonus DP for all characters.     
There is not really any certainty in the future of said decision, but the decision was made, nonetheless; and as typical for adolescents, it is considered to be the absolute correct decision.

Oorvid purses his lips and grinds his knuckles. He is not the least bit angry. In fact, none of the others have ever seen him angry. It is an involuntary action he does when he is thinking. "I have seen the way the Norikadians defer to you when they come to trade. It is a combination of respect and aloofness. They are somewhat afraid of you because you were the sole surviver of that wreck, but they respect you."

Astrid gathers her sling. Oorvid's father suggests that each carry two water skins. If nothing has been gained when the first runs out, the second will provide enough for the return trip. It is sound advice, and everyone does so. Each takes some trail food.



There are four known communities in the characters' area of the northwest. The Norikadian Village is the farthest out, being on the outside of the Dragon's Wing. The Norikadians are primarily fishermen, having more than competent skill in carpentry. They trade fish and whale oil for goods from the others communities. As a tribe, they are the most superstition, always referring to luck and probability and looking for signs and omens.

The Orngaddrin Village is on the inside cusp of the Dragon's Wing. The Orngaddrin are primarily miners. They trade metal tools for goods from the other communities. They are the least superstitious, seemingly always grounded in the moment. When the parents of Oorvid immigrated to the Spiofthest village, it gave the community a competent smith.

The Centrin Village is north along the Windy Coast, but not quite to the desert. The Centrins are primarily herders and excel in the manufacture of textiles. They trade fabric for goods from the other communities. As a tribe, they are moderately superstitious and prone to ritual for luck. The parents of Hiroshi exchanged places with a family of Spiofthest as a sign of goodwill for both communities, become the local weavers.

The parents of Wrenn are an anomaly of the Shimadow people, who are sparsely distributed nomads of the area, being generally hostile. Not harboring the natural animosity for others like the rest of their people, they improved the game stalking skills of the locals.

The Spiofthest Village is the farthest south along the Windy Coast, just inside the northern edge of the Towering Pines. The Spiofthests are primarily farmers but have excellent leather working skill. They trade clothing and fruits for goods from the other communities. As a tribe, they are mildly religious with regard to the environment but not particularly superstitious. The Storyteller is regarded more as a form of entertainment.

Raring to go, the young, would-be heroes sleep little that night, rising to get an early start. The journey begins quickly as the four meander in a generally southernly direction through the Towering Pines but slows significantly as new and unfamiliar sights and sound are discovered, often stopping just to listen and look around.

At one of these intermittent stops during the mid-morning, a distinctly odd sound similar to a quietly crying baby can be heard from up in the distance. The sound may be coming from the canopy, but it seems more like it is from ground level.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Astrid (Jun 22, 2020)

Astrid cocks a suspicious eye at the rest of the party and quickly pulling her sling out and readying a stone she moves closer to Oorvid and whispers softly to the others nearby "Do the Storytellers mention any creatures that cry like babes? Or is there chance that some .... caravan? Could be coming through here" 

Astrid's eyes are darting to and fro looking for danger, but thinking they are far enough away to not have their whispers heard. Ever on edge for the past 3 years. Memories before she blacked out at the whale attack. It's large eye forever burned into her darkest memories. "I can circle around if you like. Better to flank an enemy than all met it head on if their is one."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 22, 2020)

*Wrenn's countenance deepens into a frown of concern,* "I doubt very seriously that what we're hearing is the cry of a baby. Think about it. What would a baby be doing out here, un-attended? No parent in their right mind would leave an infant unattended long enough for it to decide to cry, in the middle of a wilderness with beasts lurking about. Whatever that is, it's no baby. We should be cautious."


----------



## Astrid (Jun 22, 2020)

Astrid frowns at Wrenn "I said a caravan coming through, not a lone babe. Anyway, shall we see what we are dealing with or attempt to avoid it?"


OCC: IDK how you do your OCCs, but omg I just discovered Dark mode. This is so much better.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 22, 2020)

*Wrenn says,* "Let's check it out..."


Spoiler: How-To











*OOC:*


 You use brackets. I will show you how, but to post here without activating the code, I will need to space out each letter. 






[ o o c ] sample text here [ / o o c ]
Basically, a bracketed command STARTS the function, and a bracketed command with a forward slash ( / ) ends the function.

Command list (most used):

QUOTE
COLOR
OOC
SPOILER

(Using pattern above)

e.g.

[q u o t e = SomeonesName] What they said [/ q u o t e ]
[ s p o i l e r ] Text that you want to hide [ / s p o i l e r ]
etc.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 23, 2020)

Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}










*OOC:*


NOTE: If the quote button is used to reply, most codes used by that person will be shown in text form. You can then delete the quoted information if you do not wish to use it. That is how I learned most of the codes I use.








			
				GM said:
			
		

> At one of these intermittent stops during the mid-morning, a distinctly odd sound similar to a quietly crying baby can be heard from up in the distance. The sound may be coming from the canopy, but it seems more like it is from ground level.





Astrid said:


> Astrid... "Do the Storytellers mention any creatures that cry like babes? Or is there chance that some .... caravan? Could be coming through here... I can circle around..."





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Wrenn...* "I doubt very seriously that what we're hearing is the cry of a baby..."



Oorvid shakes his head and whispers, "Caravan?... That is not a person. Let's spread out. I CAN throw these axes."

The only thing to have ever arrived from the direction that the party is currently traveling is the Storyteller. The only trade to come overland comes from the Centrin Village to the north.


​Moving forward in an arced flanking formation, the four see that it is, of all things, a bird that is making the noise. It appears to be a type of thrush, an edible bird. It is dragging one wing and hopping sideways. It pulls in its wing, works it forward in a circular motion like a person trying to loosen a kink out of the shoulder, then puts it back out to drag it.

It is Hiroshi, due to his Centrin heritage, that currently has the most information. "Wounded bird act." He whispers. "It has a nest nearby that a predator is after."

It is known that thrushes nest near the ground. Watching the bird, a lizard, about the length of a person's arm, is closing in on it. While not much of a predator, it could easily swallow the bird's eggs and even the bird if it catches it. Intent on one another, neither the bird nor the lizard have noticed the people. The lizard is currently about 6 strides from anyone, the bird, 8.
        *GM:*  A stride is equal to the average length of a single adult's step and is the common term used to declare short distances. It has a length of about 1 yard or 3' in American terminology or about 1 meter everywhere else in the world.     








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Astrid (Jun 24, 2020)

"Are we to save a bird or go on our way? I am sure a rock can drive the lizard away."


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 24, 2020)

Astrid said:


> "Are we to save a bird or go on our way?..."




Understanding the question but fearing that he may be too far away to effectively answer without being too loud, Oorvid uses hand gestures to indicate killing the lizard and eating it, letting the bird go.
        *GM:*  General society would consider the lizard to be edible and nothing strange of the suggestion.


----------



## Astrid (Jun 25, 2020)

Astrid shrugs her shoulders and begins to spin her sling while waiting for the others to move a bit closer encase she misses. When they have, she focuses on her target before letting lose the rock she has loaded knowing that as long as she hits center mass she should have no problem downing a lizard of this size.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20 - 1 = 19
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}





			
				GM said:
			
		

> ... Watching the bird, a lizard, about the length of a person's arm, is closing in on it... about 6 strides from anyone, the bird, 8.








Astrid said:


> Astrid... spin her sling... focuses on her target...



        *GM:*  NOTE: If mechanics are used and a random roll is not available, as GM, I will use a 50 for both PC and NPC.     
All four youths are equipped with projectile weapons or at least weapons that may be used as such. It is not necessary to move closer but Hiroshi and Oorvid both attempt to do so, since their weapons have the shortest range. At this point, the lizard is still intent upon the the bird and the bird intent upon the lizard. Seeing the preparation from Astrid, Wrenn begins to draw an arrow.
        *GM:*  As per previous discussion, it is possible for Astrid to 'charge' a stone with electricity, heat, or sound. Sound is the best option, at this point, when assaulting an animal, as animals tend to have greater bodily faculties than mental, and sound causes mental damage.     


Spoiler: Speed of Action



Astrid: 200 (sling/ bending)
Hiroshi: 200 (move/javelin)
Oorvid: 200 (move/axe)
Wrenn: 200 (bow)





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



LAUNCH + ACCURACY + CLARITY + d100 +/- range
LAUNCH: Body + Motility + Combat
ACCURACY: Mind + Knowledge + Commercial
CLARITY: Essence + Cohesion + Collegiate
Astrid: 10 + 14 + 11 + 50 = 85 - 50(range) = 35
Hiroshi: 10 + 12 + 11 + 50 = 83 - 50(range) = 33
Oorvid: 11 + 16 + 10 + 50 = 87 - 100(range), miss
Wrenn: 11 + 13 + 14 + 50 = 88 - 0(range) = 88





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



BENDING + various Collegiate + d100
BENDING: Mind + Knowledge + Will + Commercial
Astrid: 14 + 09(sound) + 50 = 73





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Lizard: 6 + 0 + 50 = 56





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Condition + Clarity + d100
Lizard: 7 + 0 + 50 = 57
damage: 73 - 57 = 16% * 2 = 1 (minimum damage for success)
Mind: 1 - 1 = 0, unconscious


It takes all of 2 seconds for Astrid to loose her stone, but it misses the target by about half an arm's length. Before she can frown, when the stone strikes the ground, it emits a trill sound like metal struck upon metal. The sound, so close to the lizard, stuns it. It is at that instant that the arrow from Wrenn strikes it, pinning it to the ground.

Oorvid uncovers his ears, which he had reflexively cupped with his hands, and laughs. "Ha! I was right! I knew you had the talent."








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.

I noticed that Astrid and Hiroshi have not been updated. Let me know if there are any questions about how this should be done, as it will become very detrimental as the game progresses.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 27, 2020)

Seeing that the lizard is so small, Wrenn surmises that the hide and claws will be useless in terms of proclivities, and/or viability as armor. Thus, Wrenn begins the task of carving and curing the meat, for the purposes of a future meal or two.

*Wrenn smiles,* "Well, this was our first encounter, and it looks like the powers that be were with us. Our bellies will be full tonight. What a strange tactic the bird used. Very cunning and wise."


----------



## Osthelerin Hawke (Jun 27, 2020)

Hiroshi agrees with Wrenn on the fact that the hide and claws are rendered useless as armor/weapons, and stares at the lizard with hungry intent.


----------



## Astrid (Jun 28, 2020)

"Yes, we eat well. As for my talents, well the adults are not so excepting of such abilities." Astrid's right pale amber eye begins to cloud over into a milky white sphere as lightning begins to spark from her finger tips. 

"Sadly my powers are some what limited." She raises her sling. "This helps to somewhat counter the limitations." 

As the lightning subsides her eye begins to uncloud back to pale amber. Her right eye sharply contrasts her left, a pale green in color, but any who stare deep into it see that it appears to swirl like wind ever so slightly. "So it is needless to say that we must not speak of such things in the public. Perhaps I am a witch or may chance blessed by _________*."

"Who knows, who cares. I am just myself. I would like the hide of the lizard if it can be pulled apart intact. Perhaps the claws can be fashioned into a trophy for Hiroshi, a necklace for the lizardslayer." Astrid says with a wink. "The hide may be fashioned into something later down the road." She grabs two rocks off the ground and starts chiseling away to replace the stone she used knowing it would take awhile to get it just right.









*OOC:*


 * Need some sort of storm / sea related deity. Also my grammar and punctuation is naughty word. Sorry.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... *Wrenn smiles,* "Well... Our bellies will be full tonight..."





Osthelerin Hawke said:


> Hiroshi agrees...





Astrid said:


> "Yes, we eat well... Perhaps I am a witch or may chance blessed by Hviti Hakarlinn... I would like the hide... Perhaps the claws can be fashioned into a trophy..."



        *GM:*  Hviti Hakarlinn is the name for the main Norikadian deity. The name translate the white shark, and it is an honorific. Occasionally old sailors claim to have seen a great migratory shark, all white in color, swimming in the Deep. This is considered to be a blessing, but no one ever believes these claims of such a sighting. Hakarlinn is believed to control the tides, the currents, the rain, the catch, and storms. He is respected and paid homage by all Norikadians. It is possible that Astrid has been 'touched' by this god. It is completely reasonable that she and others of her people would believe such. With a dichotomy of power between gift and rage, any such blessing would be respected and feared, simultaneously.     
Oorvid curls his upper lip, snorts a laugh, sticks his tongue out, and makes a slobbering noise. "Full belly? Ha! That thing may feed one of us, but certainly not all four, but no I could not in turn kill the bird or look for its nest. That just seems wrong at this point."

The skill necessary to skin the lizard and leave its hide intact is far beyond any of the four, and is thus rejected, though disappointing. The claws on the thing are as tiny as what might have been on the feet of the bird it was after. Everyone agrees that the ideas were good and the party is determined to find a bigger lizard.

Before the lizard can be full prepared or Astrid can smooth a replacement stone, the sound of something much larger than the lizard in hand goes crashing through the woods. Being curious children, well not quite children yet not quite adult, the four run through the forest to try to get a glimpse of what is making the noise, wondering if it is an elk. No one has seen an elk, only her stories of the huge deer. With lizard body and working stones in tow, the four find themselves huffing for breath, never having caught the slightest image of the source of the noise.

After everyone's breathing returns to normal, it is at that moment that they realize that they are lost, sort of. Having no idea how deep they are in the forests, it is possible to know how to walk toward the coast, simply by following the setting sun.

Oorvid laughs at the situation, seeing the humor in the mild folly. "Well, we have half a day of water in one skin and the other by which to return. I am not concerned at this point. We can see where the sun is and it is passed midday. Want to just walk south and see what we see until we are down to one skin?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 28, 2020)

*Wrenn laughs,* "If we stop now, this whole exercise will have been in vain. I am definitely of the mind that we should continue onward; besides, speaking of our mutual talents, I sometimes dream of water, sometimes the ocean, sometimes a lake or a pond, sometimes a flowing stream. I think that water is a thing of such pure essence, that it must be related in some way to the talent we all share. I am of the opinion that, given time, we might be able, each of us, to detect its presence at a distance. This little excursion will provide the perfect opportunity to put this idea to the test. Let's get moving. But first, let's have a look around for tracks. Maybe we can figure out where our fast and elusive prey was headed. If we're lucky, maybe it's headed south as well."

Wrenn will attempt to discover tracks, and if they head south, he will attempt to follow them. If they don't head south, he will abandon the pursuit, and walk southward with the group.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Discover Tracks: 93 (+ 47) = 140
Follow Tracks: 94 (+ 37) = 131


----------



## Astrid (Jul 1, 2020)

Astrid lets out a sign. "What choice do we have. If we can find a good sturdy tree, Oovid can give me a hand and I can climb up to see what the area looks like"


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Wrenn laughs,* "... we should continue... look around for tracks..."





Astrid said:


> Astrid lets out a sigh. "What choice do we have..."





Spoiler: Active Search



ecology + clarity + d100
Wrenn: 15 + 14 + 140 = 169


Looking up at the towering redwoods, whose canopy looms from a height like some living mountain, makes the others unsure if Astrid is serious or being sarcastic. Either way it would require climbing spikes and ropes and still be an arduous, if not dangerous, task to climb one of these trees. It could be luck or some fortuitous influence, but Wrenn is certain that the stride of such beast as has been bounding through this forests is long enough to leave untraceable mark. Undaunted, the four youths pick a definitive game trail leading in the direction they were wanting to travel, and follow it. Wren, who happens to be shortest, or Hiroshi usually takes the lead, with Astrid or Oorvid exchanging places to follow behind.

Unlike the forested plains of the southern half of the continent, the woods here are far from flat. Hills rise and fall with outcroppings of rock occasionally jutting to the surface. Walking cannot be done in anything close to a straight line and the four periodically stop to look for the sun and gauge their direction, Astrid being the most astute at astral navigation, being Norikadian.

After about an hour of walking, with Oorvid often jogging to catch up after having been distracted by some curious plant or bolder, the four come to a stop at the sight of an area covered in huge spider webs. It is known that webs are collected for the manufacture of silk, but silk is not made in the local village, and webs larger around than the outstretched arms and legs of an adult have not before been seen.

Oorvid pokes around until he manages to catch a cricket about the size of his thumb knuckle and tosses it into a web. An orb weaver, whose leg span would be about the span of both of Oorvid's hands, runs from hiding to quickly wrap the cricket. Once wrapped, the spider quickly climbs back into hiding. There are six distinct, such webs.











*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Astrid (Jul 1, 2020)

Astrid noticeably shivers at the sight of such a large spider. "How about we avoid this" Astrid stops biting her tongue as she attempts find the right word. "This disaster" 

Astrid now scanning around nervously. She then stares at Oovid "Not a word!" Astrid knowing Oovid is the most likely to pick on her.


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 4, 2020)

Astrid said:


> Astrid noticeably shivers... stares at (Oorvid) "Not a word!"...



Oorvid raises a hand in a halting gesture. "Spiders may not bother me, but 'sprinkhanin,' grasshoppers make my skin crawl. I know. Makes no sense, but there it is."

"Obviously these spiders are skittish. We could collect the webs if we wanted. The spiders will just remake them. I am curious what all the things might have eaten. I want to poke around in the ground cover. Maybe we can find some neat bones or something."
        *GM:*  HINT: I will use a party NPC to suggests things that can be of benefit to the party, that players may not realize to do with their characters.     








*OOC:*


Ambiance: If interested, I use Latin for Centrin, Icelandic for Norikadian, Dutch for Orngaddrin, and Irish Gaelic for Spiofthest.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 8, 2020)

*OOC:*


 Posting intent on behalf of Hiroshi. 







Wrenn and Hiroshi will gather the webs, and delicately store them in one of the party's pouches.

*Wrenn asks the group,* "Does anyone know if we should wrap them up, somehow? Or should we just stick them directly in the pouch? I've never done this before, and I don't want to ruin the silk."

Once the issue of the collected webs has been resolved, Wrenn and Hiroshi will join Oorvid in his endeavor to search for "bones and other neat stuff."


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 8, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}





Spoiler: Active Search



ecology + clarity + d100
Wrenn: 15 + 14 + 50 = 79
Hiroshi: 15 + 11 + 50 = 76
Oorvid: 10 + 18 + 50 = 78





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn and Hiroshi will gather the webs...
> 
> *Wrenn asks the group,* "Does anyone know..."
> 
> ... search for "bones and other neat stuff."



No one currently has any knowledge of collecting silk, other than it has some value. Astrid resolutely refuses to have any part of such activity, but the others just shrug it off. Everyone dislikes something. Being in a forest, it is easy to find sticks to collect the webs. As it so happens, the natural oils from skin are enough to reduce the stickiness of the webs and they are simply wadded into six balls and placed in a sack.
        *GM:*  The possession of certain things like string, pouches, and small sacks are considered a given. The collection of various parts of animals that may be used for such is also considered a given.     








*OOC:*


White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks

Coins are not used in the isolated communities of the characters' origins, but it is easy method to track worth






Poking around underneath the webs results in some surprising discovery. A total of 6 intact, tiny skulls are discovered among unidentifiable tiny bones and pieces of insects. Five of the skulls belonged to small birds, one a small rodent, probably a squirrel.

A little water is wasted to wash dirt from the finds, which all seem to be in good shape, having been freed of any clinging skin or meat by some past tiny insects or some such. Spiders are known to 'suck out' the insides. Everyone finds the skulls fascinating and passes them around, feeling a compulsion to hold them.

Oorvid purses his lips and wriggles his mouth back and forth before speaking. "Astrid, Wrenn, I know you two harbor a talent to sense things most people don't, well pretty much nobody else does, but I am getting a strong sensation like carrying one of these skulls would be a benefit to me."








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 8, 2020)

*Wrenn ponders the comment, and says,* "Hmmm. I think that perhaps, it has something to do with the way living things are connected; the reason we can do things like sense when danger is near, or hear things that most people can't, is because we're connected as well. It's like being in a spider's web. You can feel when someone (or something) else is in the web, moving around. I think our connection to whatever it is that gives us our talents remains in us, even after we die. The same is probably true for animals, but perhaps to a lesser extent."


----------



## Astrid (Jul 10, 2020)

"My connection to the elements is raw and far from tame. I don't think I am great at feeling things like Wrenn would be." Astrid shifts her pose. "For me my power feels like a raging storm at sea, threatening to overturn me every time I use it. I have gained a small amount of control in the past few years, but even still." 

Astrid sighs. "One time during a thunderstorm I went out in the middle of the night when everyone was asleep and just stood there marveling at the lighting as it streaked across the sky. Then lightning struck a tree nearby the core of the tree burnt while the outside was protected it from the weather." Astrid produces a small wrapped object and pulls it out revealing a piece of charred wood "This is what it feels like i could become if I ever lose control. Spiders are a silly fear, for to become like this wood that burned at the center of the tree. It looked like a pair of eyes starring at me through two knots." 

Astrid shakes her head and re-wraps the the charred piece of wood. "Sorry, I... " her mouth dry she retrieves her water skin and takes a drink. "Perhaps the skull holds some power or perhaps your belief that it holds power will cause it to do so. I am not the best to talk about such things. Perhaps we should be going."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 10, 2020)

Astrid said:
			
		

> "...or perhaps your belief that it holds power will cause it to do so."




*Wrenn smiles,* "Oh, the energy is there, make no mistake. We can debate over the source of it, but not its presence. All of us can tap into that energy in various ways, with varying degrees of success. And I believe that this energy is present in all living things, whether or not those creatures can make use of it like we can. And I believe that's why Oorvid senses what he does about the skull. I think wearing the skull WILL have an effect; Oorvid is spot-on with his observation."

*Hiroshi sighs,* "Well, let's discuss it as we walk. Astrid is right, we should get our lazy butts in gear, and keep moving."

Wrenn chuckles, nodding in agreement.


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 11, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??


The party debates philosophy in a friendly manner has they walk, each having a bit of a different perspective on how things are and how they function. The specifics are not nearly as important as the existence. Oorvid continues to fondle over the rodent skull as the group travels.


Spoiler: Alchemical Analysis



ecology + analysis + d100 => 60 + (rarity *20)
Oorvid: 10 + 18 + 85 = 113
Time: 10 days / 113 > 1 hour, fail


Despite his fascination and his effort, Oorvid discovers nothing about the skull other than his own superstition or belief.

By late afternoon, as half the water supply has been depleted signaling the party's need to return to the village in the morning, a chance discovery dramatically changes those plans. Almost missed due to the growth of the forest to reclaim what was once manufactured, a long abandoned stone structure is discovered as well as a small water-filled quarry where the stones must have been originally cut.

Walkiing around the structure, which has collapsed in a couple of places where trees now grow, reveals the quarry and the knowledge that the outer wall of the structure is only about 100 by 100 strides, square. Vegetation as grown back over the edge of the quarry and enough debris must have collected to make the water dark. A little examination reveals that the water smells and tastes fine.



Oorvid says, "This looks like a keep, something the Orngaddrin would build, but we always stick to the mountains, not the forests, and how long would it have had to be here for trees this size to grow up where the wall has collapsed?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Astrid (Jul 12, 2020)

"I know little of Orngaddrin building, but this is quite interesting. What would cause them to build here and more importantly why would they have left it to ruin? I don't recall any stories of a fort out here." Astrid expression sours "If we explore it, we can't tell the adults about it. My adopted parents might be quite upset that we did something foolish, but we can't just not check this out right?"


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 15, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??





Astrid said:


> "I know little of Orngaddrin building... What would cause them to... have left it to ruin?... we can't just not check this out right?"











*OOC:*


Posting on behalf of Tellerian Hawke, per text message.








			
				for Tellerian said:
			
		

> Wrenn conveys his thought about the age of the structure based upon the size of the major trees that have grown in two corners of the outer wall and the water filled quarry. "Is it older than the forest?"
> 
> The question is rhetorical, of course.
> 
> "We definitely have to explore this! We should camp for the night by the quarry."











*OOC:*


Posting on behalf of Osthelerian.








			
				for Osthelerian said:
			
		

> Hiroshi says,
> "This has to be from before the Sundering. The Storyteller said there used to be one race of people who got into a war with the gods. I figured it was just a story, but maybe not."



Oorvid looks at Astrid. "It stands to reason that we would build from stone, we meaning the Orngaddrin, not us, since we tend to live in the mountains.

He laughs at himself. "Across the bay, we had masons who would hew the stones for the buildings. My father, of course, was a smith. Most Orngaddrin seem to be smiths or masons. We trade for everything else."

As the light of the day fades quickly within the shadows of the forest, the empty waterskins are refilled and suitable sleeping sites are chosen near the quarry. The forest sounds much the same as the Spiofthest village, at night, and sleep comes quickly and with it dreams. Dreams which are not one's own, like the Storyteller's tale come to life. A happy people, a time of clearing and building, a time of trade, a time of departure, then the return of the forests, and the end of the vision is longer than everything else combined. This keep has been dormant from civilization for 100s of cycles.

The morning light brings an even greater desire to explore, but perhaps some food first. There seems to be plenty of wildlife, all going about its regular activity. Oorvid quietly washes his face in the pool, then rubs his empty belly, looking out into the trees.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Astrid (Jul 18, 2020)

"Vid de sju hälarna" Astrid shouts. "Osthelerian where have you been and how did you find us." Astrid quickly realizes she had already drawn her sling and had charged one of her stones on reflex. Her eye reverts back to its normal pale amber color.


Spoiler: Norikadian



Vid de sju hälarna = By the Seven Hells. Not sure there are seven hells in this world, and not sure why seven came to mind, but it did. This is Swedish of course. I assumed only some of the other players could even speak Norikian?


*Next Morning*

"Next time we need to bring rations of some sort. Not that I don't mind hunting that is. Shall we split up and look for small game, or do we go for something a bit bigger?" Astrid starts to look for nearby tracks, but can't find any. "Eh whales are more my prey of choice." 


Spoiler: Rolls



Rolled 14. for w/e random roll you mentioned and 26 for tracking something. Rolls are already going about right for me ><


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 18, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??





Astrid said:


> Astrid... "Next time we need to bring rations... split up... something a bit bigger?"



        *GM:*  Oops, I forgot to include 'Hiroshi' when posting on behalf of Osthelerian. I have edited the previous post.     
Oorvid pulls a piece of jerky from a pouch and waves it. "I think you mean more rations. In case this ancient keep turns out to be interesting to explore and takes a few days, I was actually thinking we may want to cure some fresh meat on our own. We should set out some snares. I bet animals use this pool for drinking, then we can try some tracking. I think, no whales, though, Ha. Ha."








*OOC:*


Posting on behalf of Tellerian Hawke:
Wrenn says, "Good idea on the snares, but we should not split up. I cannot see us doing much good for tracking, anyway. We would probably do better hiding and waiting."














*OOC:*


Posting on behalf of Osthelerian:
Hiroshi pulls some line from a belt pouch. "I will set some snares over here, then hide over by that tree."






The theory of a well known watering hole turns out to be a sound one for the denizens of this wood. By stone, by arrow, and by snare, each youngster is able to collect a suitable rodent; but for one snare, the varmint is not so easily attainable. It makes a squealing noise as its leg is caught and draws everyone toward its location, just as it turns and chews through the line to free its captured leg. This particularly unpleasant fowler is now even a bit more foul and thumping its hind foot while staring down the semi-circle of friends who are, as yet, each 3 strides distant.










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide a random roll for reaction and one for initial desired action.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 20, 2020)

*OOC:*


 Posting on behalf of Osthelerin (*Hiroshi*) as well as for Wrenn: 







*Wrenn says,* "Not sure how tasty these varmints are, probably not very. But I know one thing: I don't want to get sprayed. Let's put this thing down, before things get messy."

Hiroshi nods, and prepares to help put the creature down.

*Hiroshi says,* "You slow it, I'll stick it."









*OOC:*


 Wrenn will use *Muddle* on the fowler, while Hiroshi throws his javelin. 









Spoiler: Base Rolls



Muddle = 65
Javelin = 81
Wrenn Reaction = 88
Hiro Reaction = 44


----------



## Astrid (Jul 24, 2020)

Astrid's green eye begins to like the top side of a tornado as she lets loose a stone from her sling.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Reaction 69, Sling 73, Sound 94


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 25, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Wrenn says,* "... Let's put this thing down..."
> 
> *Hiroshi says,* "You slow it, I'll stick it."





Astrid said:


> Astrid... lets loose a stone...



Oorvid sucks in a deep breath and launches one of his carving axes.


Spoiler: Reaction



Readiness + Speed + Clarity + d100
Wrenn: 11 + 16 + 15 + 88 = 130
Astrid: 10 + 19 + 11 + 69 = 109
Hiroshi: 10 + 18 + 9 + 44 = 81
Oorvid: 17 + 10 + 18 + 67 = 112
Skunk: 17 + 21 + 0 + 77 = 115





Spoiler: Speed of Action



hindrance - reaction => 0
Wrenn: 200(bow) - 130 = 70
Astrid: 200(sling) - 109 = 91
Hiroshi: 100(javelin) - 81 = 19
Oorvid: 100(axe) - 112 = ~0
Skunk: 100(spray - 115 = ~0


        *GM:*  The nature of the spray and the position of the party is such that up to 2 people can be affected. From left to right, facing the skunk, the members are Wrenn, Hiroshi, Oorvid, and Astrid. Hiroshi and Oorvid take the spray.

Only heat and sound may be applied by extended touch, not Muddle. I have defaulted Wrenn to the use of heat for this first assault.

When a random roll yields a result greater than 89 and additional roll may be made and added to the previous. This represents "luck." I used 94 + 73 for Astrid.     


Spoiler: Mystical Asssault



bending + various + d100
Wrenn: 19 + 14(heat) + 65 = 98
Astrid: 19 + 9(thump) + 167 = 195
Skunk: 0 + 38 + 80 = 118





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Hiroshi: 109conditioning) + 11(clarity) + 81(d100) = 102
damage: 118 - 102 = 16% * 8 = 1
Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, dazed

Oorvid: 16 + 18 + 67 = 101
damage: 118 - 101 = 17% * 8 = 1
Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, dazed

Skunk: 17(conditioning) + 77(d100) = 94
damage: 195 - 94 = 101 * 2 = 2
Mind: 2 - 2 = 0, unconscious

damage: 98 - 94 = 4% * 2 = ~1
Body: 2 - 1 = 1, hurt





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Launch + Accuracy + Clarity + d100 +/- range
Oorvid: 17 + 10 + 18 + 67 = 112 - 0(short) = 112
Hiroshi: 10 + 18 + 11 + 81 = 120
Astrid: 10 + 19 + 11 + 73 = 113
Wrenn: 11 + 16 + 15 + 65 = 107





Spoiler: Projectile Avoidance



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Skunk: 17 + 21 + 0 + 77 = 115
damage: 120 - 115 = 5% * 10 = ~1 - 4(deflect), ineffective


The skunks reacts first by swinging its hind end around and releasing a noxious spray from its rear. The liquid happens to catch both Hiroshi and Oorvid. Reflexively reaching up to wipe his eyes, each young man still releases his throw. Oorvid narrowly misses the skunk with his axe. Hiroshi strikes the skunk but not with enough force for the javelin to penetrate the hide.

Astrid grips the stone in her hand momentarily before setting it to spin while Wrenn reaches up to to touch the stone tip of his arrow when aiming. Both narrowly miss the target but when the stone strikes the ground it dissolves, resounding with a loud piercing tone. The arrow thuds into the ground, the shaft igniting in flame, the green vegetation within a stride browning with the released heat. The skunk convulses and falls over. It appears to still be breathing but is, otherwise, not moving.

With the instinctive nature of making use of bending waylines, both Hiroshi and Oorvid need only to think of ridding themselves of the burning stench for it to happen. Reflexively manipulating chemical waylines, the skunk spray becomes nothing more than water, but it will take a few moments more before full cognizance returns from its inflicted damage.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 1, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??


        *GM:*  There are no usual "magic items" to be collected or purchased, but there are "affinity items" that will augment Abilities or enhance the Bending of certain waylines. These items come from animals, plants, metal, and stone. The collection of parts from other people is malevolent, but trinkets carried by other people may be collected as spoils from combat. Characters who are pursuing the Aberrant or Divination Collegiate paths will feel compelled to examine the bones, blood, and organs of the slain to see if any item harbors such proclivity. Those pursuing the Academic Collegiate path will feel compelled to examine feathers, hair, and herbs. Those pursuing the Theological Collegiate path will feel compelled to examine metal ingots. All characters will feel drawn toward, claws, teeth, and various stones.

This is an inherent compulsion but a statement needs to be made in a post or no search will be performed for any such items and none will be examined. The declaration may be as simple and generic as the fallen are searched or the animal is cleaned and examined for anything useful.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 1, 2020)

Wrenn frowns, deep in thought.

*Finally, he mentions,* "I wonder if there is a way to neutralize the spray BEFORE the animal makes use of it, through the same chemical wayline manipulation that we use to purge it after the fact? I did not like suffering through that."

Hiroshi chuckles at his friend.

*Hiroshi says,* "That's a conversation for tonight's campfire. In the meantime, we should skin it, clean it, and see if any of the parts are useful for anything. We should also cut up the meat. I wonder if we could use chemical waylines to make the meat taste less gamey?"

This last comment about the gamey taste is more of a rhetorical question. The two friends waste no time setting about the task; they have worked together many times in the village, helping each other with the other's chores, in order to have more free time amongst themselves.

*Wrenn says,* "You two come help as well, it will make the task go more quickly."


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 1, 2020)

Oorvid laughs at the line of thought concerning the spray. "Hmm. Interesting idea, but since you would have to touch the varmint before you could try it, what do you bet it could spray you first, every time?"

He guffaws too loudly.

"You think that stinky thing is edible?"

Since Wren and Hiroshi have taken to prepping the animal, Oorvid retrieves his thrown axe and gathers some wood for a fire, surprising himself by igniting it just by willing it.


----------



## Astrid (Aug 5, 2020)

"In theory would it not be possible to proactively neutralize the spray? I am no expert in chemical wayline manipulation, but it stands to reason if you know how to fix it you could again in theory be able to prepare counter to it. I doubt the affect would last long of course so your timing would need to be fairly good." Astrid draws her dagger and sets off to help Wrenn and Hiroshi anyway she can.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *... (Wrenn) mentions,* "I wonder... neutralize... BEFORE the animal makes use of it..."
> 
> *Hiroshi says,* "... In the meantime, we should skin it..."





MacConnell said:


> Oorvid laughs... "Hmm... touch the varmint before you could try it..."





Astrid said:


> "... it stands to reason... fix it... prepare counter to it..." Astrid... to help Wrenn and Hiroshi...



Different words are used but the four decide upon the same conclusion, especially after employing manipulation to reduce the smell of cleaning the animal. The meat later has all the flavor of water and it is decided that more practice will be needed to determine just how much to bend the waylines to their will. The final thought on the subject renders a hanging question. The toxic spray might be neutralized before it could be employed but the varmint would have to be touched. If one could only determine how to manipulate waylines at a distance. Perhaps with some time...






Having taken some near village excursions in their even younger days, the four youths are quite pleased with the current discovery, having never before ventured so far inland from the coast, fresh water and seemingly plentiful game. The day turns into 10 with the four thoroughly exploring the external remains of the ruin.

The two points of egress on the outer wall used to be impeded by iron-wrought gates. Both gates are open and weathered beyond any recovery of the metal. Several other points of egress exist now, with parts of the wall crumbling and two large trees having grown at the southwest and northeast corners. The main structure appears to be three levels in height and still seems structurally sound. Two of the four sentry towers, where the trees now stand, are nothing much more than rubble. The other two are intact with stone steps leading upward, directly across from the open entry. Narrow slits in the construction of the walls allow enough light to enter for a person to see to move around but not enough to actually examine anything.

Of the other two structures along the outer wall, one appears like it might have been some kind of tenet housing. Its wooden door is still closed, but a corner has been eaten away by forest denizens and the wood does not look like it would give a toddler much resistance. The smaller building looks to have been a smithy. It is open. The main building has two entry points, one in the front and one in the back. The one in the back was barricaded by an iron portcullis, similar in manufacture to the outer gates, with the metal in similar deterioration. The front could have been barricaded by a wooden draw gate, but the gate is opened, flat. It is too dark to comfortably move about the main building.

During the 10-day of camping, some discussion and experimentation ensues in which it is learned that a stone or the stone tip of Wrenn's arrows can be caused to give light, or a glow can be produced in thin air. The light, only about the brightness of a single candle, lasts for about 10 minutes no mater who illuminates it. The floating illumination requires concentration but the illuminated stone does not.

Early in the morning, Oorvid returns from washing his face in the pool and says, "Well, what say you we actually search through one of those outer buildings?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Don't forget to update your character records.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??


View attachment 124494

Having been rather content during the tenday (there exist no term like week), Oorvid begins to grow impatient, but not yet to the point of impetuousness. During the silence he makes a suggestion. "How about we begin with the structure next to the southern gate that looks like it may have been a smithy? It is only one level. Next we could move to the one that looks like tenet housing or maybe a barracks. It is two levels."








*OOC:*


The words on the left of the map indicate that 1 square is 10 strides in length. (That is about 10 yards in American terms.)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 9, 2020)

Wrenn and Hiroshi both seem to like that idea.

*Wrenn says,* "Agreed. Let's start with the smithy."

*Hiroshi nods,* "And I agree that the barracks is a good choice for second to explore."


----------



## Astrid (Aug 10, 2020)

*OOC:*


 Sorry for not being very active. Work is hell right now. 






"Very well, Oorvid if you would do the honors of taking point, we shall follow your lead." Astrid draws her sling and follows in the middle of the pack to best utilize her slings range.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 12, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn and Hiroshi... like that idea...





Astrid said:


> "Very well... follows in the middle...



Oorvid agrees to take lead. With Astrid and Wren being in the middle, Hiroshi takes the follow position. Oorvid picks up a random stone. When everyone has entered the smithy, he bends electromagnetic waylines to cause the stone to glow. The light does not flicker like a candle or torch. It is steady. He holds the stone over his head, in his left hand, and grips a carving axe in his right.

Tiny, insignificant denizens of the forest have made residences in the building, little lizards, bugs, and orb weavers. No threat is perceived. The smithy appears to have been abandoned, not gleaned. There are barrels that probably once held water, a kettle forge, an open fire pit, and various sacks and debris. It appears that nothing has disturbed the smithy for some time.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State any specific intended activities with regard to the inside of the smithy. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 15, 2020)

Wrenn will check the bags, and sift through the debris, in hopes of finding something useful, such as a tool, or other object. Hiroshi will check the barrels in a similar manner, for the same purpose.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Wrenn = 50
Hiroshi = 52


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??

coal: 52 bricks, ??





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will check... sift... Hiroshi will check the barrels...



With the smithy still being somewhat exposed to the elements and so much time having passed, wooden objects, tools, and any viable ore that might have remained are of no use; however, within the rotting sacks are found 52 bricks of coal. While there is not a feasible manner of carrying such, as yet, something can surely be designed upon departure. Oorvid, for certain, does not want to leave such valuable smithing mineral behind.

With a change in the original planned order, the four decide to explore the nearest guard tower, next. Varmints have already eaten a hole in the bottom of the closed wooden door and the remainder is easily removed. A family of raccoons chatters loudly at the intrusion and the strange illumination and quickly vacates the domain when the people move from the door.

The stone steps to the second floor seem secure and the floor is found to be empty. It is the acrid, tarry, sulfurous smell wafting down from the third floor that draws attention. After some jovial, verbal, jabbing and prodding, it is Hiroshi who creeps up the stairs to take a peek, then motions the other up. The third floor has been adopted by as a residence by bats. The smell comes from the sizeable pile of guano on the floor. The bats seem little disturbed by the intrusion or the light. Removing his wool shirt from underneath his leather tunic, Oorvid adapts a sack to carry the guano, which is a known fuel source for torches. Getting some fresh stick from the forest, 50 measures are piled onto the shirt before it will hold no more. The shirt is tied and left outside the door to be collected upon departure.

Oorvid says quietly thinking that he does not want to spook the bats. "We can return here and bring some better sacks to carry more. This is a lot of guano."

The building that is suspected of being tenet housing or a bunk house has had its door similarly damaged. It too is easily removed. No raccoons this time. Over the years, the roof has collapsed and caved into the first floor. Enough leaf litter and other such debris has filled in the gap so that the lights are necessary to see for too little sunlight can penetrate. The room smells of dirt and mold. A huge pile of rotting timber and dirt fills the majority of the floor space, a pile which starts to move.

Boring out of the debris at the disturbing presence are 4 mottled colored beetles, about the size of a person's head, who are preparing to defend their wonderfully dilapidated dump by emitting their toxic spray.











*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide a reaction roll and an action roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 20, 2020)

*Wrenn says,* "Remember what we thought of last time? Try to use our talents to ameliorate the effects of the spray. I hear that beetle venom is very bitter and debilitating. If we do this right, we'll have an advantage. Let them spray first, and invoke the talent at that exact moment!"

Hiroshi nods, fully intending upon taking Wrenn's advice.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Wrenn Reaction: 68
Hiroshi Reaction: 41
Wrenn Wayline Manipulation = 100! (+22) = 122
Hiroshi WM = 79


----------



## Astrid (Aug 21, 2020)

"More bugs" Astrid having had her sling prepared charges her rock with the power of sound. Instead of aiming for the beetles themselves she aims for a nearby in the debris in an attempt to disrupt the beetles by using the pulse from her charged rock to disrupt the pile the beetles are on. 


Spoiler: Rolls



Reaction 84, Sling 79, Magic Voodoo 81 and an additional 52 if needed for anything else.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 22, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 1 = 19





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??

coal: 52 bricks, ??





			
				GM said:
			
		

> Boring out of the debris at the disturbing presence are 4 mottled colored beetles, about the size of a person's head, who are preparing to defend their wonderfully dilapidated dump by emitting their toxic spray.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Wrenn says,* "... Let them spray first, and invoke the talent at that exact moment!"
> 
> Hiroshi nods...





Astrid said:


> ... Astrid... charges her rock... sound... aims for a nearby...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Rolls
> ...



Being more reactionary than strategic, Oorvid simply wields his axes, hoping to bash the bugs with the flat side.


Spoiler: Reaction



Readiness + Speed + Clarity + d100
Astrid: 10 + 19 + 11 + 84 = 113
Hiroshi: 10 + 18 + 11 + 41 = 80
Oorvid: 17 + 15 + 18 + 64 = 114
Wrenn: 11 + 16 + 15 + 68 = 110
Beetles: 20 + 16 + 0 + 74 = 110





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Hinder - Reaction => 0
Astrid: 100(bending/sling) - 113 = ~0
Hiroshi: 100(bending) - 80 = 20
Oorvid: 50(axe) - 114 = ~0
Wrenn: 100(bending) - 110 = ~0
Beetles: 100(spray) - 110 = ~0





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + various + d100
Astrid: 19 + 9 + 81 = 109
Hiroshi: 21 + 12 + 79 = 112 < 130, fail
Wrenn: 19 + 15 + 122 = 156 > 130, success
Beetles: 36 + 94 = 130





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Conditioning + Clarity + d100
Astrid: 12 + 11 + 81 = 104
damage: 130 - 104 = 26% * 8 = 2
Mind: 8 - 2 = 6, dazed
Hiroshi: 10 + 12 + 79 = 101
damage: 130 - 101 = 29% * 8 = 2
Mind: 8 - 2 = 6, dazed
Oorvid: 16 + 18 + 94 = 118
damage: 130 - 118 = 12% * 8 = 1
Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated
Beetles: 20 + 74 = 94
damage: 109 - 94 = 15% * 2 = ~1
B1 & B2: Mind: 2 - 1 = 1, dazed





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Oorvid: 19 + 15 + 17 + 94 = 145





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Beeltes: 36 + 16 + 0 + 74 = 110
damage: 145 - 110 = 35% * 10 = 4 - 1(soak) = 3
B3: Body: 1 - 3 = -2, dead


Though large insects are common, the most frequently seen varieties are only about the size of a person's fist. Various beetles of such size do crawl about the debris pile, and all are attempting to burrow away from the light. The larger varieties pose a threat.

Several things happen simultaneously, the beetles spray, Astrid looses a charged stone, Oorvid swings an axe, and Wrenn bends chemical waylines. After which, Hiroshi completes his manipulation. Wrenn not only resists the wave of toxic fumes, he is able to negate one of them, rendering it harmless; however, in the comfined space, the other three are toxic enough. Oorvid smacks his closest beetle with the flat of an axe, splitting the carapace and killing the bug. Astrid lands a stone in between two beetles, causing harm to both with a low frequency pulse, but not enough to incapacitate either. Hiroshi is not quite able to counter the spray.

The three functional, large beetles now move as if, like the small versions of themselves, they will burrow into the debris.

Oorvid grits his teeth and mutters, "Get 'em!"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 22, 2020)

Wrenn will attempt to heat one of the beetles that Astrid injured. At the same time, he will shoot an arrow at it, just in case.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Heat = 81
Arrow = 56


----------



## Astrid (Aug 25, 2020)

Astrid's amber eye turns cloudy as lightning travels from it, down her arm into her second rock as it launches from her sling. "I really dislike bugs"



Spoiler: Rolls



1st 98, 2nd 92


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 27, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: Mind: 8 - 2 = 6, dazed
Stones: 20 - 2 = 18
Hiroshi: Mind: 8 - 2 - 2 = 4, dazed
Oorvid: Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 2 = 18





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??

coal: 52 bricks, ??





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Hinder - Reaction => 0
Astrid: 0 + 100(bending/sling) = 100 + 20 = 120
Hiroshi: 20 + 100(bending) = 120 + 20(dazed) = 140
Oorvid: 0 + 50(axe) = 50 + 10(dazed) = 60
Wrenn: 0 + 100(bending) = 100
Beetles: 0 + 100(move) = 100 + 10(dazed) = 110





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending + various + d100
Astrid: 19 + 9(shock) + 190 = 218
Wrenn: 19 + 15 + 81 = 115
Beetles: 130





Spoiler: Mystical Resistance



Conditioning + Clarity + d100
Astrid: 12 + 11 + 218 > 130, resisted
Mind: 8 - 2 = 6, dazed
Hiroshi: 10 + 12 + 81 = 103
damage: 130 - 103 = 27% * 8 = 2
Mind: 8 - 2 = 6 - 2 = 4, dazed
Oorvid: 16 + 18 + 135 > 130, resisted
Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated
Beetles: 20 + 125 = 145
damage: 218 - 125 = 93% * 2 = 2
B1 & B2: Mind: 2 - 1 = 1, dazed, Body: 2 - 2 = 0, incapacitated





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression + Accuracy + Fury + d100
Oorvid: 19 + 15 + 17 + 135 = 186
Wrenn: 11 + 16 + 15 + 56 = 98 + 100(PB) = 198





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Readiness + Avoidance + Analysis + d100
Beeltes: 36 + 16 + 0 + 125 = 177
damage: 186 - 177 = 09% * 10 = 1 - 1(soak) = 0
damage: 198 - 177 = 21% * 7 = 1 - 2(deflect), ineffective
B3: Body: 1 - 3 = -2, dead





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... heat... shoot...





Astrid said:


> Astrid... lightning... rock...



Oorvid steps to his left and reaches one of the beetles before anyone can act. He ineffectively slaps it with his carving axe. Secondly, the stone headed arrow from Wrenn strikes and glances off the shell of another, releasing a pulse of heat that the beetle manages to resist. The beetles almost complete bury into the debris when the stone from Astrid strikes in about the same location. The released shock seems to have stunned the two beetles in place for they never finish burying themselves. The last escapes.

Hiroshi is the only member to sustain secondary damage from the toxic fumes.

Oorvid picks up a beetle and says, "Well we know what is in here. Let's get some air."








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 1, 2020)

Wrenn will help Hiroshi to recover from the fumes, by manipulating waylines to speed Hiroshi's own bodily healing processes.



Spoiler: Base Roll



Healing: 81


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 5, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20 - 2 = 18
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 2 = 18





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??

coal: 52 bricks, ??





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will help Hiroshi...



It takes only a few minutes for everyone other than Wrenn to clear his head, including Hiroshi, after receiving some assistance to accelerate the process. Only Oorvid thought to bring a souvenir from the encounter. "This beetle shell is pretty neat."

He holds up the pieces of the elytra, shifting them around in his hands. "I think I could fashion a shield from this thing, if I wanted to, but I don't. I carry two weapons. I think I will bring it back with us, though."




The only remaining sentry tower that can be entered proves boringly empty. Oorvid retrieves several more stones before the party enters the main building. Walking across the opened draw door, the party is thankful that it does not span a moat or other some such for the wood is all but decayed and squishes when trod.

Wanting his hands free, Oorvid illuminates one of his stones and tosses into the entrance. The immediate room is rectangular in shape, the length perpendicular to the entrance, having entered at about the midpoint. It appears to once have been something of a mudroom, a place where travelers could remove soiled clothing and leave pets, a place for mounts was probably outside but gone. A double door straight across from the entrance stands open.

Oorvid retrieves his lit stone and tosses it through the next doorway. The next room is very large, appearing to once have been used as a combination greeting feasting area. More light will be necessary to better examine the room. There are fire places along both side walls, two sets of stairs leading upward in the back, and an open doorway.

The open doorway leads into what was once a kitchen and storage area. More light will be necessary to better examine this area. All rooms have mounted oil lamps with oil still in them, as the oil is never going to evaporate, though tiny insects have found their deaths in it.








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Astrid (Sep 9, 2020)

Astrid walks to the oil lamps as her eyes seems turn ablaze as she places her hands on the wicks and they ignite. She does this while slowly keeping lookout. "Needless to say, we should be on guard. We have been lucky so far, but this is a much larger area and a bear or such creature is going to be a difficult problem for us."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 9, 2020)

Wrenn nods in agreement, drawing his bow, and resting an arrow on it, without actually putting tension on the bow string. Wrenn knows that prolonged tension on the string will decrease its useful life, as will dry firing the bow without an arrow.

*Hiroshi says,* "Good idea. And also, besides the lamps, we should get these fireplaces going."

Hiroshi will step outside for a few minutes, and gather small limbs and twigs, as well as a few larger limbs, if he can find any. The idea is to gather enough burnable materials to get the fireplaces going, at least for a short duration.



Spoiler: Random Rolls For -?-



96(+79) = 175
73
69


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 9, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20 - 2 = 18
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 2 = 18





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??

coal: 52 bricks, ??





			
				GM said:
			
		

> ... The next room is very large, appearing to once have been used as a combination greeting feasting area... There are fire places along both side walls, two sets of stairs leading upward in the back, and an open doorway.
> 
> The open doorway leads into what was once a kitchen and storage area...





Astrid said:


> Astrid... places her hands on the wicks and they ignite...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn nods in agreement...
> 
> *Hiroshi says,* "... we should get these fireplaces going."



Like Astrid, Oorvid ignites a few of the lamp wicks. Hearing Hiroshi and seeing his movement he interjects dissuasion. "Wait! No fires. It is too warm and the smoke will be seen for some distance outside. We do not want to draw undue attention to out presence."

Small denizens of the forest have occupied the abandoned building, but nothing seems to have ventured very far from the main opening to the outside, total darkness being undesirable even to animals that can see well at night.


Spoiler: Active Search



Sociology + Clarity + d100
Sociology: Mind + Knowledge + Commercial
Clarity: Essence + Cohesion + Collegiate
Astrid: 21 + 11 + 50 = 82
Hiroshi: 18 + 12 + 73 = 103
Oorvid: 16 + 19 + 69 = 104
Wrenn: 16 + 15 + 175 = 206


Since no other suggestion was made for direction, Oorvid suggests sticking with the same level and to examine the kitchen, next, before heading up either stairs.

The greeting area still contains its dining tables and other such fare; and though they are much less weathered than the doors, they are no longer in a usable state. The stone dishes of all varieties are perfectly functional, with a few broken shards from having been inadvertently damaged by some wayward varmint. The oil lamps are also stone and can be removed from their mounts, if desired.

The doorway to the kitchen never contained a door but was probably covered with fabric that has long since rotted to a pile of debris upon the floor. The kitchen has the same type oil lamps. Oorvid hols up a hand before too much activity occurs in the kitchen, but it is Wrenn who notices the most interesting anomalies. Oorvid points out a definitive print of a person in the doorway of the back exit from the kitchen. Wrenn discloses evidence that the lamps have previously been lit, and the kitchen facilities appear to have been used.

A narrow hall exists behind the kitchen, the open back door of the structure providing some light. There are stairs at either end of the hall, one ascending, one descending. Tracks of people appear to have used both stairs but have not exited the building.

Oorvid muses quietly aloud, "If these people did not enter the building by either outside door, how did they get in here? Which way do we go?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. In addition to intentions, if any specific item is desired or sought, include it in the your next post.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 16, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20 - 2 = 18
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 2 = 18





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??

coal: 52 bricks, ??





MacConnell said:


> ... There are stairs at either end of the hall, one ascending, one descending...



Saddened by his friends' fading interests, Oorvid tries to bolster their focus and lend some encouragement, but he does not really know what to say. Hoping to prevent abandonment of the whole exploration idea, he offers a suggestion.

"Down to me gives more uncertain possibilities. Up has a fixed amount of space. We know its limit. I think we should go up."


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 19, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20 - 2 = 18
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 2 = 18





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??

coal: 52 bricks, ??


With a big sigh if disappointment, Oorvid grips one of his axes in his right hand and palms an illuminated stone in his left as he leads the way up the stairs, certain that the others will follow even though none has spoken for some time. Being fairly early in the day, there is enough light coming through the window slits that personal illumination is not needed. Oorvid secures his stone in a pouch for later use, if required.

Moving as quietly as possible, as stone steps do not creak, upon reaching the top of the stairs, the party finds itself at the end of a long hallway. Faint sounds and voices of people can be heard coming from within the level. Multiple doorways can be seen, all on the inside wall, and another set of stairs leading up is at the other end of the hall.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 25, 2020)

Wrenn and Hiroshi, who have been behind him the whole time, albeit lost in their own thoughts, both react silently to the presence of voices, their countenances shrinking in concern, their eyes darting to and fro... Wrenn points to his feet, and then begins to wear a look of concentration. His intention is obvious; he is going to manipulate waylines in an attempt to muffle the sound of his footsteps. Discerning what his friend is up to, Hiroshi attempts to do likewise.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Wrenn: 93+75 = 168
Hiroshi: 72


----------



## Astrid (Sep 26, 2020)

Astrid collects herself from a daze and words to Oorvid  "Apology Oorvid, I did not mean to ignore you friend. I was lost in thought." She readies her sling.


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 26, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20 - 2 = 18
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 2 = 18





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??

coal: 52 bricks, ??





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn and Hiroshi... manipulate waylines... muffle the sound...





Astrid said:


> Astrid... readies her sling.





Spoiler: Stealth



Stealth + various + d100 > perception
Astrid: 21 + 0 + 50 = 71
Hiroshi: 19 + 0 + 72 = 91
Oorvid: 17 + 0 + 96 = 113
Wrenn: 18 + 0 + 168 = 186

Unknowns: 14 + 9 = 23


Try as they might, neither Hiroshi nor Wrenn can determine a manner to manipulate mechanical waylines in order to dampen sound. They are certain it is possible, but the particulars yet escape them. None the less, the party is able to move forward without detecting any change in the sounds coming from the second doorway.

The first room was empty. Oil lamps are lit in the second room and extremely pale people are moving about the room, as yet unaware that they are being observed. Wren is the one to recognize that these people are the same tribe as he is, Shimadow, but he gestures emphatically that they will not be friendly.




It would require a great deal of luck to be able to fire an arrow into the room at a target, as the current angle to the doorway does not allow much view. Any further movement will likely reveal the party to the newly discovered enemy.
        *GM:*  Hiroshi and Wren would have to have acquired at least 1 rank in the Aberrative skill in order to dampen sound.     








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 27, 2020)

Knowing that combat is imminent, Wrenn draws his bow and makes ready. He will shoot one of the Shimadow with an arrow, having charged the stone tip with electrical energy. Hiroshi will prepare to throw one of his stone-tipped javelins, charging his with heat.



Spoiler: Rolls



Init: Wrenn 31, Hiroshi 51
Combat: Wrenn 84, Hiroshi 84
Manipulate: Wrenn (Shock) 40, Hiroshi (Heat) 67


----------



## Astrid (Sep 28, 2020)

Astrid charges her bullet with sound and instead aiming for a target simply aims in the middle of the room attempting to disorient the targets so that her companions might better handle the targets.



Spoiler: Rolls



Init: 95, Sling 66, Sound 94


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 30, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20 - 2 = 18
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 2 = 18





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??

coal: 52 bricks, ??





Spoiler: Stealth



Stealth + various + d100 > perception
Astrid: 21 + 0 + 50 = 71 - 23 = 48
Hiroshi: 19 + 0 + 72 = 91 - 23 = 68
Oorvid: 17 + 0 + 96 = 113 - 23 = 90
Wrenn: 18 + 0 + 168 = 186 - 23 = 163





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Wrenn draws his bow... charged... electrical... Hiroshi... throw... javelins, charging his with heat.





Astrid said:


> Astrid charges her bullet with sound... aims... room...



Surprise favors the prpared. Oorvid waits just outside the doorway, wielding both axes and covering his ears with his fists for the upcomming pulse of sound. Coordinating, Wrenn and Hiroshi both become exposed at the same time, both have no choice but to target the same opponent. Astrid whizzes her stone through the doorway, over the croutched Wrenn. to collide with an adjacent wall.


Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Range bonuses are negated for first launch due to cover.
Wrenn: 11(launch) + 16(accuracy) + 15(clarity) + 84(d100) + 163(surprise) = 289
Hiroshi: 10(launch) + 19(accuracy) + 12(clarity) + 84(d100) + 68(surprise) = 193

Shimadows: 14(dodge) + 9(analysis) + 94(d100) = 117
S1: 289 - 117 = 172% * 7 = 12. Body: 8 - 12 = -4, incapacitated
S1: 193 - 117 = 76% * 7 = 5. Body: -4 - 5 = -9, unconscious





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 21(bending) + 9(sound) + 94 = 115
Wrenn: 19(bending) + 15(shock) + 40 = 74
Hiroshi: 21(bending) + 10(heat) + 67(d100) = 98

Shimadows: 12(conditioning) + 9(clarity) + 87(d100) = 108
S2: 115 - 108 = 7% * 2 = ~1. Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated


The arrow from Wrenn and the javelin from Hiroshi both strike the target with incredible effect. Even though he would have resisted the mystical assault, he falls backward, loses consciousness, and continues to bleed out. At that same instant, the stone from Astrid collides with the wall emmitting a piercing pulse. Unfortunately only two of the four enemies happen to be within damaging range and one is already unconscious.

The remaining three Shimadows yell something banal and move to engage Wrenn and Hiroshi who are visible, unaware of the waiting Oorvid or the addition of Astrid.








*OOC:*


Excellent preparation strategy. Bonus award of 7 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 3, 2020)

Wrenn and Hiroshi will make a show of fleeing, further down the hallway, away from the party.









*OOC:*


 The way I picture it is this: Assume you're inside the room. Hiroshi and Wrenn are in the doorway. UNSEEN, to the right of the doorway, is where the rest of the party is. Wrenn and Hiroshi will flee to the left. If they pursue, they will hopefully go left, leaving their backs exposed to the party, and suddenly finding themselves facing Wrenn and Hiroshi, who have stopped, and drawn their weapons.







The pair run only a short distance, before stopping to draw their weapons, and waiting for their opponents to appear in the hallway.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



Wrenn: 77, 97+91 (188), 84
Hiroshi: 77, 51, 92+30 (122)


----------



## Astrid (Oct 5, 2020)

Astrid steps back and ducks low against the wall. Her hand begins to quiver while holding her dagger. She had killed many creatures before, but taking another sentient life was causing doubt. Surely there had to be another way, but Hiroshi had gestered they would not be friendly and she had never found a reason to doubt him. She grips her dagger and prepares to wait until the last opponent runs by and than will charge the blade with heat. 



Spoiler: Random Rolls



78, 96, 25


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 7, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20 - 2 = 18
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 2 = 18





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??

coal: 52 bricks, ??





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Range bonuses are negated for first launch due to cover.
Wrenn: 11(launch) + 16(accuracy) + 15(clarity) + 84(d100) + 163(surprise) = 289
Hiroshi: 10(launch) + 19(accuracy) + 12(clarity) + 84(d100) + 68(surprise) = 193

Shimadows: 14(dodge) + 9(analysis) + 94(d100) = 117
S1: 289 - 117 = 172% * 7 = 12. Body: 8 - 12 = -4, incapacitated
S1: 193 - 117 = 76% * 7 = 5. Body: -4 - 5 = -9, unconscious





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 21(bending) + 9(sound) + 94 = 115
Wrenn: 19(bending) + 15(shock) + 40 = 74
Hiroshi: 21(bending) + 10(heat) + 67(d100) = 98

Shimadows: 12(conditioning) + 9(clarity) + 87(d100) = 108
S2: 115 - 108 = 7% * 2 = ~1. Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn and Hiroshi will ... run only a short distance, before stopping to draw their weapons...





Astrid said:


> Astrid... grips her dagger... charge the blade with heat.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Random Rolls
> ...



Crossing the doorway, Hiroshi and Wrenn draw the attention of the enemy. The three fall for the ruse, quickly exiting the doorway and turning after the two, exposing their backs to Oorvid and Astrid.


Spoiler: Reaction



Hiroshi: 10(readiness) + 18(speed) + 12(clarity) + 77(d100) = 117
Wrenn: 11 + 16 + 15 + 77 = 119
Shimadows: 10 + 9 + 14 + 77 = 110





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Hiroshi: 100(javelin) - 117 = ~0
Wrenn: 50 - 119 = ~0
Shimadows: 100 - 110 = ~0





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Astrid: 10(finesse) + 13(accuracy) + 21(clarity) + 78(d100) = 122 + 48(surprise) = 170
Hiroshi: 10 + 18 + 12 + 51 = 91
Oorvid: 18 + 16 + 21 + 106 = 161 + 90 = 251
Wrenn: 11 + 16 + 15 + 188 = 230

Shimadows: 10 + 14 + 9 + 106 = 139





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Shimadows: 10(defense) + 14(avoidance) + 9(analysis) + 103(d100) = 136
S3: 230 - 136 = 94% * 5 = 5, Body: 8 - 5 = 3, injured
S4: 170 - 136 = 34% * 5 = 2, Body: 8 - 2 = 6, hurt
251 - 136 = 115% * 10 = 12, Body: 6 - 12 = -6, unconscious

Hiroshi: 10 + 18 + 10 + 122 = 160, dodged
Oorvid: 17 + 16 + 22 + 103 = 158
Wrenn: 11 + 16 + 15 + 84 = 126
damage: 139 - 126 = 13% * 10 = 1 - 2(tunic) = 0
Tunic: 60 - 1 = 59


Oorvid and Astrid wait for the third enemy to pass before attacking, effectively making the most of their surprise, being able to completely remove that opponent from combat.

Hiroshi and one Shimadow can neither one hit the other. Wrenn and his opponent both exchange blows but the tunic of Wrenn protects him from any harm.
        *GM:*  The hindrance of Wrenn's tunic is greater than his effective strength, meaning that he cannot wear the item. This will need to be corrected.     








*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP. Combat continues.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 11, 2020)

Now that their opponents have closed into melee, Hiroshi and Wrenn will use a combination of martial strikes (fists / feet) combined with leach attacks.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Wrenn: Physical: 82 / Leach: 66
Hiro: Physical: 80 / Leach: 91+95 = 186


----------



## Astrid (Oct 12, 2020)

Astrid signals oorvid to move forward behind the other two opponents. She stands just a bit behind and says "Surrender You are out numbered" in what little bit she knows of the Shimadow language. Unsure if it will work or if it is worth the time, but figuring there is no need for bloodshed unless Hiroshi, tells her otherwise. 



Spoiler: Base Rolls



66, 7, 75


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 14, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20 - 2 = 18
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 2 = 18





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??

coal: 52 bricks, ??





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Range bonuses are negated for first launch due to cover.
Wrenn: 11(launch) + 16(accuracy) + 15(clarity) + 84(d100) + 163(surprise) = 289
Hiroshi: 10(launch) + 19(accuracy) + 12(clarity) + 84(d100) + 68(surprise) = 193

Shimadows: 14(dodge) + 9(analysis) + 94(d100) = 117
S1: 289 - 117 = 172% * 7 = 12. Body: 8 - 12 = -4, incapacitated
S1: 193 - 117 = 76% * 7 = 5. Body: -4 - 5 = -9, unconscious





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 21(bending) + 9(sound) +
Wrenn: 19(bending) + 15(leech) + 66(d100) = 100
Hiroshi: 21(bending) + 10(leech) + 186(d100) = 217

Shimadows: 12(conditioning) + 9(clarity) + 121(d100) = 142
S2: 217 - 142 = 75% * 2 = 2. Body: 8 - 2 = 6, hurt





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Hiroshi: 0 + 100(bending) = 100
Wrenn: 0 + 100(bending) = 100
Shimadows: 0 + 100(javelin) = 100





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Astrid: 10(finesse) + 13(accuracy) + 21(clarity) +
Hiroshi: 10 + 18 + 12 + 80 = 120
Oorvid: 18 + 16 + 21 +
Wrenn: 11 + 16 + 15 + 82 = 124

Shimadows: 10 + 14 + 9 + 76 = 109





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Shimadows: 10(defense) + 14(avoidance) + 9(analysis) + 76(d100) = 109
S2: 120 - 109 = 11% * 2 = ~1, Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated
S3: 124 - 109 = 25% * 2 = ~1, Body: 8 - 5 = 3, injured, Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated
S4: Body: 6 - 12 = -6, unconscious

Hiroshi: 10 + 18 + 10 + 80 = 118, dodged
Oorvid: 17 + 16 + 22 +
Wrenn: 11 + 16 + 15 + 84 = 126, dodged
Tunic: 60 - 1 = 59





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Hiroshi and Wrenn will use a combination of martial strikes... combined with (leech) attacks.





Astrid said:


> Astrid signals (Oorvid)... and says"Surrender..." in... Shimadow... no need for bloodshed unless (Wrenn), tells her otherwise.



        *GM:*  NOTE: Wrenn is also Shimadow. Hiroshi is Centrin.     
Everything is still happening at basically the same time, as far as a mind can translate, so that the words of Astrid complete after another assault. Wrenn is unable to affect his opponent, but Hiroshi, by stroke of luck, leeches some life away.

With her limited knowledge, Astrid says, "Stop. We big. You small," but the meaning is clear enough and the Shimadow are not complete psychotics. They realize the futility of their situation and move to a gesture of surrender.

Oorvid says to Wrenn, "Tell them they may keep one javelin but to leave everything else, take their unconscious friend, and leave this place."








*OOC:*


All characters receive 5 DP and improve in Shimadow by 2%.


----------



## Astrid (Oct 15, 2020)

Astrid waits until the Shimadow are gone before falling back to a wall by herself. She pulls her watersack and drinks from it as she slumps to the floor. The mixture of emotions and the use of her powers fatigue her.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 17, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20 - 2 = 18
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 2 = 18





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??

coal: 52 bricks, ??





MacConnell said:


> Oorvid says to Wrenn, "Tell them they may keep one javelin but to leave everything else, take their unconscious friend, and leave this place."



Wrenn has no aversion to stating the terms. The standing Shimadow are not happy with the declaration, but they are in no position to argue, though one does bargain for their waterskins, which is granted. The offer of the one javelin was to prevent starvation. None of the four harbors such cruelty as to see someone dehydrate.

Keeping their food related items, in addition to the one javelin, they deposit a talisman made of brightly colored feathers, probably songbird, a necklace with two large flat teeth, probably rodent, and a piece of dull dray stone. The three then take their unconscious colleague and carry him out with their departure.

Oorvid sees Astrid and concurs, sitting for a moment against the wall. His heart is beating so hard in his chest that it can be seen shaking his garment. "Never been in a fight before. The Storyteller talks about battles and headhunters, but being in it is different. Looks like they left us some spoils."








*OOC:*


Provide two random rolls, each, with your next replies. Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Astrid (Oct 20, 2020)

"Why did we do this? Were they a threat to us? We could have just left them be, but we nearly killed one while invading their home. I don't know. Wrapped up in the moment it felt like the thing to do, but reflection of the matter. Wrenn, these are your people no? Does it not bother you? Do they truly deserve what we did?" Astrid just sits there attempting to unravel all that has occurred. 




Spoiler: Rolls



91, 89, and 36 cause I rolled a third time and figured might as well include it.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 21, 2020)

*GM:*  NOTE:
In a world of men and monsters, some men are monsters. While player characters are nor restricted to the dispositions of any various tribe, encounters of indigenous peoples will be.

Descriptions of various hostiles are provided in the documents entitled "In the Wilds." If Tellerian Hawke, who is playing Wrenn, is not read up enough to provide a response, I will further clarify in my next post.

For future reference, characters who are predisposed more to benevolence will not generally ambush a foe, even if known to be malevolent, as most are. This is just for role-play. There is no penalty or detriment. The game can be better learned as it is played.


----------



## Astrid (Oct 23, 2020)

*OOC:*


 By no measure am I claiming Astrid to be Benevolent. A more neutral word like Ambivolent (which is a word I found on reddit by someone who seems to have taken time to break down the meaning of the two words and was not happy to find there was not an actual middle ground word. Perhaps he is full of naughty word, but the word he suggests has a meaning of inclined toward either positive or negative intent, depending on who or what the intent is directed at. Perhaps I am just off my rocker from my 4 hours of sleep and my morning walk. but this to me describes similar to Neutral.) Astrid is mainly questioning the morality of invading someones home and possibly killing them.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 24, 2020)

Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20 - 2 = 18
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 20 - 2 = 18





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, ??
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks

Coal: 52 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??





Astrid said:


> *OOC:*
> 
> 
> By no measure am I claiming Astrid to be Benevolent...



        *GM:*  Check the described personalities in the Character Creation Document, of which you have free access. You will find your description to be equivalent to pragmatic, which is a perfectly functional personality for a player character.     


Astrid said:


> "Why... Wrenn,.. Do they truly deserve what we did?"...











*OOC:*


Posting for Tellerian Hawke:






Wrenn explains that he and his family are nothing like the majority of his tribe, which is why they live in the Spiofthest village. The Shimadow are known headhunters, psychotic killers. He does, however, feel a bit perplexed about the ambush tactic, fearing that the behavior is exactly what to expect from other Shimadow and one that should be avoided in the future, unless hunting for food.
        *GM:*  It is often difficult to describe an environment to create an ambiance of the locale, and previous descriptions get forgotten during gaps in play. What the characters could not mistake is the fact that this keep that the party is exploring is older than the forest that has grown up around it. It has been abandoned for quite some time. The small party of Shimadow were mere opportunistic squatters.     
Oorvid stands after catching his breath and his heart rate returns to normal. He retrieves the items from the floor, handing the javelins to Hiroshi, then making a suggestion.

"There are decent containers in that kitchen and we can make a litter from one of those shelves. I think we should take the coal and guano back home then return to explore further. What say you?"








*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 26, 2020)

Hiroshi whispers something to Wrenn, and then Wrenn nods his head in agreement.

*Wrenn says,* "They backed down and negotiated because they realized we were stronger. If the situation had been reversed, they would have exploited our weakness, running us down one by one, and killing us all in a very ruthless manner, with the possible exception of Astrid; they would have toyed with her awhile, before allowing her to die a slow and agonizing death. Our show of strength is the only reason we are alive to talk about this right now. So don't feel bad about it. It's not that they are all madmen, it's their culture; they revere strength, they revile weakness, and they revel in debauchery. They see non-Shimadow as mere beasts, and would think no more of butchering one of us than we would of butchering a sheep. As for the coal and guano, we both agree with Oorvid. Let's gather it all and return home."


----------



## Astrid (Oct 27, 2020)

"Perhaps. Oh well, no point dwelling in the past. Home sounds good. I could use a real bed. Let's go." Astrid attempts to put on a more cheerful facade, but still thinking of what had transpired.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 28, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Hiroshi whispers something to Wrenn...
> 
> *Wrenn says,* "... If the situation had been reversed... Let's gather it all and return home."





Astrid said:


> "Perhaps. Oh well, no point dwelling in the past. Home sounds good...



A quick pass though the remainder of the upper floors reveals indication that other rooms had been temporarily occupied, possibly even by the same Shimadow clan. Whoever was not much on cleaning up after themselves.

Gathering spoils and supplies takes several hours, but the coal and a small barrel worth of guano are collected and readied for transport. Before departure Oorvid says, "Looking at the sun where it is clear, here, that way is west. I think we will have an easier time remembering our path if we head straight for the coast, then northward back to home. We should definitely come back here. We have not yet looked into what might be beyond the down staircase."


Spoiler: Wariness



Astrid: 21(perception) + 13(analysis) + 50(d100) = 84
Hiroshi: 18 + 10 + 50 = 78
Oorvid: 16 + 23 + 50 = 89
Wrenn: 23 + 19 + 50 = 92


Certain of the direction but not the distance, everyone fills their waterskins, takes a bearing, then walks westward. Obviously, travel cannot be made in a straight line, but it is straight enough. The sights and sounds are taken in for the remainder of the day and part of the next one without any occurrence of a possible threat. A covey of grouse are discovered at one point and both Wrenn with his bow and Astrid with an augmented sling stone are able to take one, providing fresh meat for the party.

Shortly after a break for lunch, an unexpected threat launches upon the travelers. Hunting spiders leap from cover at each of the unsuspecting youths. Their coloration making them more difficult to see in the forest.




Spoiler: Surprise



Spiders: 80(hide) + 50(d100) = 130





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Spiders: 36 + 50(d100) = 86 + surprise

Astrid: 21(avoidance) + 13(analysis) + 50(d100) = 84
Hiroshi: 18 + 10 + 50 = 78
Oorvid: 16 + 23 + 50 = 89
Wrenn: 23 + 19 + 50 = 92


The suddenly appearing spiders each sink fangs into their respective targets. While the physical damage is not much, it is the venom that may cause concern. Each youth has a brownish spider, with a leg circumference about the size of a person's torso, hanging onto the upper body.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid:
Stones: 18 - 1 = 17
damage: 86 + 130 - 84 - 84 = 48% * 2 = 1, Body: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated
Hiroshi:
damage: 216 - 78 - 78 = 60% * 2 = 1, Body: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated
Oorvid:
damage: 216 - 89 - 89 = 38% * 2 = ~1, Body: 9 - 1 = 8, irritated
Wrenn:
Arrows: 18 - 1 = 17
damage: 216 - 92 - 92 = 32% * 2 = ~1, Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, ??
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks

Coal: 52 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide a random roll to resist venom and 2 more for the next stated action.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 28, 2020)

Spoiler: Venom Resist



Wrenn = 77
Hiroshi = 61





Spoiler: Base Rolls



Wrenn = 95+68 (163) [Physical attack (throw) to get spider off]
Wrenn = While grabbing spider, Wrenn will try to leach it = 79
Hiroshi = 32 [Physical attack (throw) to get spider off]
Hiroshi = While grabbing spider, Hiroshi will try to leach it = 83



Hiroshi and Wrenn both independently come up with the same tactic; both of them attempt to grab their spiders, and throw them down, while at the same time leaching their lifeforce.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 1, 2020)

Astrid closes her eyes and winces from the pain. She concentrates the best she can. She opens her eyes and lets out a primal scream as she focuses on radiating as much heat into her hands as she can as she grabs the legs and aiming for the torso of the body of the spider attached to her. 



Spoiler: Rolls



75,84,54


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 4, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Hiroshi and Wrenn... attempt to... throw... (leeching) their lifeforce.





Astrid said:


> Astrid... heat... grabs...



It is basically a reflex action to grab the spider and throw it; but to mystically add heat, Oorvid thinks about as he grabs hold.


Spoiler: Venom



Spiders: 11(dose) + 71(d100) = 82

Astrid: 12(conditioning) + 9(fury) + 75(d100) = 96
Hiroshi: 10 + 23 + 61 = 94
Oorvid: 17 + 23 + 71 = 111
Wrenn: 17 + 17 + 77 = 111





Spoiler: Reaction



Spiders: 11(readiness) + 25(speed) + 71(d100) = 107
Astrid: 10 + 21 + 11(clarity) + 75(d100) = 117
Hiroshi: 10 + 21 + 25 + 61 = 117
Oorvid: 18 + 16 + 23 + 71 = 128
Wrenn: 18 + 24 + 18 + 77 = 137





Spoiler: Speed



Spiders: 50 - 107 = ~0
Astrid: 100(bending) - 117 = ~0
Hiroshi: 100(bending - 117 = ~0
Oorvid: 100 - 128 = ~0
Wrenn: 100 - 137 = ~0





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Spiders: 36 + 89(d100) = 125 + 100(touching) = 225

Astrid: 10(finesse) + 21(accuracy) + 11(clarity) + 84(d100) = 127 + 100(touching) = 227
Hiroshi: 10 + 21 + 25 + 32 = 88 + 100 = 188
Oorvid: 19(aggression) + 16(accuracy) + 23(fury) + 89(d100) = 147 = 247
Wrenn: 18 + 24 + 18 + 163 = 223 = 323





Spoiler: Physical Defense



Spiders: 41 + 89(d100) = 130
Astrid: 11(readiness) + 21(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 75(d100) = 118
Hiroshi: 10 + 22 + 24 + 61 = 117
Oorvid: 18 + 16 + 23 + 71 = 128
Wrenn: 18 + 24 + 18 + 77 = 137





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 21(bending) + 9(heat) + 54(d100) = 84
Hiroshi: 24(bend) + 22(siphon) + 83(d100) = 129
Oorvid: 17(bend) + 23(heat) + 72(d100) = 112
Wrenn: 28(bend) + 17(siphon) + 79(d100) = 124

Spiders: 11(conditioning) + 79(d100) = 90





Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid:
damage: 225 - 118 = 107% * 2 = 2, Body: 8 - 1 = 7 - 2 = 5, hurt
Stones: 18 - 1 = 17
Hiroshi:
damage: 225 - 117 = 108% * 2 = 2, Body: 8 - 1 = 7 - 2 = 5 + 1 = 6, hurt
Oorvid:
damage: 225 - 128 = 97% * 2 = 2, Body: 9 - 1 = 8 - 2 = 6, hurt
Wrenn:
damage: 225 - 137 = 88% * 2 = 2, Body: 10 - 1 = 9 - 2 = 7 + 1 = 8, hurt
Arrows: 18 - 1 = 17

S1: 227 - 130 = 97% * 1 = 1, Mind: 2 - 1 = 1, irritated
S2: 129 - 90 = 39% * 2 = ~1, Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated
S3: 112 - 90 = 22% * 4 = ~1, Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated
S4: 124 - 90 = 34% * 2 = ~1, Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated


All things happen at about the same time, as far as a mind can consciously perceive. Everyone is able to resist the weak venom. The spiders pulse their bites, causing more physical harm.

Astrid is unable to cause her spider to heat, but she throws it a distance of 9 strides. The force of the landing nearly stuns the spider, which crawls away to find easier prey. At a 9 stride starting point, the spider can easily lose the party if anyone tried to find it.

Hiroshi leeches away just enough life from the spider to incapacitate it before he throws it away 5 strides.

Oorvid generates enough mystical heat to incapacitate his spider before he launches it 14 strides away.

Like Hiroshi, Wrenn leeches away enough life to incapacitate his spider before throwing it, an impressive, 22 strides, careening it off two different trees.

All spiders have been effectively removed from combat but not killed. All party members are hurt.


Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, ??
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks

Coal: 52 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide a random roll with the next post.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 5, 2020)

"Always bugs" Astrid stomps her foot as she sends a stone from her sling off in the direction she saw the last spider at. 









*OOC:*


_clears throat_ "Tired of the mother fking bugs in this mother fking forest" 








Spoiler: Rolls



58 & 96 for attack and w/e else the roll is needed for.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 8, 2020)

Posting for @Tellerian Hawke 

Wrenn looks over at Astrid to make sure that she is all right and sees that she is only angry. Being only mildly hurt, he holds a hand to his neck while walking off in search of his spider. He will stomp on it to make sure that it is dead. He will then retrieve the carcass and return to the others.

He will see if anything medicinal can be done for his bite and help the others if possible. Afterward, he will examine the spider to see if he finds anything valuable to himself.








*OOC:*


62


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 8, 2020)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke 

"Stinking spider bit me twice!"

Like Wrenn, he rubs his bite and goes to look for his spider. Being more hurt than his Shimadow friend, he feels that it is necessary to first tend his wound as he may be able.








*OOC:*


83


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 8, 2020)

Astrid said:


> ... Astrid... sends a stone... in the direction... spider.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... search of his spider... make sure that it is dead... retrieve the carcass... medicinal can be done for his bite and help the others if possible... examine the spider...





Osthelerin Hawke said:


> ... look for his spider... first tend his wound...



Oorvid smiles at Astrid's display. "I think I hate skunks more."

Not everyone notices that Astrid, in anger, sent a stone flying from her sling. The resounding thunderclap when the stone strikes makes everyone jump and look at her. She only shrugs.

Oorvid shakes his head and encourages her to look at her wound. He sees to his own before going to retrieve his spider.


Spoiler: Active Search



Hiroshi: 21(observation) + 25(clarity) + 83(d100) > 100, success
Oorvid: 16 + 23 + 73 > 100, success
Wrenn: 24 + 18 + 62 > 100, success


All three boys are able to locate their spider and make sure that it is dead. Astrid knows that hers was not hurt enough to bother going after it. Orb weavers, though intimidating in appearance if one gets close enough, are passive things that run away, making it easy to collect their webs. These larger hunting spiders are down right mean. The shiny pair of fangs and set of 8 claws look as if to be valuable and should, at least, make nice trinkets.


Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



Astrid: 24(medicine) + 21(Mend) + 96(d100) = 141
Time: 10 days * 3 / 141 = 6 hours
Hiroshi: 21 + 23 + 83 = 127
Time: 10 days * 2 / 127 = 4 hours
Oorvid: 16 + 23 + 80 = 119
10 days * 2 / 119 = 4 hours
Wrenn: 24 + 17 + 62 = 103
Time: 10 days * 2 / 103 = 5 hours





Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid:
damage: 225 - 118 = 107% * 2 = 2, Body: 8 - 1 = 7 - 2 = 5, hurt
Stones: 17 - 1 = 16
Hiroshi:
damage: 225 - 117 = 108% * 2 = 2, Body: 8 - 1 = 7 - 2 = 5 + 1 = 6, hurt
Oorvid:
damage: 225 - 128 = 97% * 2 = 2, Body: 9 - 1 = 8 - 2 = 6, hurt
Wrenn:
damage: 225 - 137 = 88% * 2 = 2, Body: 10 - 1 = 9 - 2 = 7 + 1 = 8, hurt
Arrows: 18 - 1 = 17

S1: 227 - 130 = 97% * 1 = 1, Mind: 2 - 1 = 1, irritated
S2: 129 - 90 = 39% * 2 = ~1, Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated
S3: 112 - 90 = 22% * 4 = ~1, Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated
S4: 124 - 90 = 34% * 2 = ~1, Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated


Instinctively, everyone has the talent to manipulate mystical waylines to augment their natural healing process. What would have taken many days is reduced to mere hours. The surge of energy through the body feels warm and comforting. No one is injured enough to require other assistance, as the party could use the rest anyway.


Spoiler: Alchemy



Astrid: 24(alchemy) + 23(analysis) + 58(d100) = 105, success
Time: 10 days * 2 / 105 = 5 hours, fail
Hiroshi: 21 + 23 + 83 = 127, success
Time: 20 / 127 = 4 hours, fail
Oorvid: 16 + 23 + 73 = 112, success
Time: 20 / 112 = 5 hours, fail
Wrenn: 24 + 19 + 62 = 105, success
Time: 20 / 105 = 5 hours, fail


Everyone, including Astrid can sense that there is some mystical proclivity in the fangs and claws of these spiders, but no one is yet able to analyze it.


Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, ??
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks

Coal: 52 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide a random roll with the next post.


----------



## Astrid (Nov 12, 2020)

Astrid lets out a sigh "Perhaps but the skunk hurt a lot less and was not all creepy crawly. We should be more careful in these forests. Next time it might not be spiders that catch us by surprise."


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 14, 2020)

Walking through a moderately unleveled forest with such large trees requires little effort. Undergrowth is limited due to the thickness of the overhead canopy. Upon reaching the coast, the party turns northward, having originally departed the home village by going southward. One evening while making camp, the sounds of singing can be heard from farther inland. Hostile people do not normally sing, but there seems to be no point in standing out in the open like some fool at the approach of a stranger.

Walking toward the temporary camp is none other than the Storyteller. He speaks aloud to the hidden members. "It is I, a friend. You know me."

When everyone gathers around he begins to speak in his usual manner of a telling. "I noticed that you have discovered one of the Chain of Keeps. Let me tell you a story."

"Long ago, before this forest was here and the land was populated by only the Yahdram, this was a high plains, grassland. Marauders on horseback patrolled and raided the area so that civilized folk took it upon themselves to build a series of keeps to garrison troops to quell the raiders. I do not remember the number of keeps, but they are all connected through underground tunnels. Be wary. These keeps have been overgrown and relatively uninhabitable for numerous cycles (years). There is no telling what manner of creatures or peoples occupy them now. It is also possible to get lost in the tunnels, not exactly trapped but lost, nonetheless."


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 17 - 1 = 16
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 18 - 1 = 17





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, ??
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks

Coal: 52 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide a random roll with the next post.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 14, 2020)

Wrenn pauses thoughtfully at the storyteller's words; he seems inspired.

*Wrenn replies,* "As dangerous as it may seem, I think that exploring those tunnels might be just the thing that would allow us to prove ourselves, and establish our reputation among our families, friends, and neighbors. We shall return home first, of course, and re-equip ourselves. Now that we know the kinds of things that lurk out here, we should return better prepared. I am always hearing the elders saying that the young should either learn their father's profession, or leave to seek their fortune. I am not prepared to sit in a hut in one place for the rest of my life. I want to see the world, and see what, if anything, I can gain from it. And I'm not just talking about wealth; I want to meet new people, see new creatures, travel to new and wondrous lands, and grow strong and wise from all of those experiences. When I return to the village after having done those things, I want to return with something to show for it."

*Hiroshi nods, adding the following:* "Agreed. But let's focus on what we're doing in the here and now. Great storyteller, can you tell us what these things do? We all have the gift, as I am sure you do as well. Call it a hunch. But I believe your presence in our lives is no coincidence. I think you were meant to our guide and mentor, and I must tell you, I am glad that this is so. I for one look forward to each story, because all of your stories are filled with wisdom, and serve to instruct."

Hiroshi then hands the storyteller the bird skulls, rodent tooth necklace, songbird talisman, the coal, the dull, gray stone, the spider claws, and the spider fangs.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



Random roll for Hiroshi: 65
Random roll for Wrenn: 91(+21) = 112


----------



## Astrid (Nov 15, 2020)

Astrid sits "Of course he has the gift. How else would he know we we have been to one of the keeps. I have felt the flow of it through him or so I thought I did at least." Astrid waits until after the storyteller speaks of the items given before asking "Why were the keeps abandoned? That is a story I wish to know. Where the marauders defeated in some great battle?"


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 15, 2020)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Wrenn replies,* "... I think that exploring those tunnels..."



The Storyteller smiles and gives one of those "old people" gestures that means patience, slow down, your off on the wrong foot, etc, all at the same time. "I would never discourage exploration, Wrenn. I advise caution. Being able to walk away with the cache you currently hold is a mark of wisdom. I am encouraging that."


Tellerian Hawke said:


> *Hiroshi nods...:* "..., can you tell us what these things do?..."



The Storyteller smiles and laughs, lightly and gestures grandiosely as he speaks. "It does not work that way. Even if I can tell you something magical or mystical or special of those item, unless you can recognize it yourself, you cannot make any use of it. It is a type of integration. Think of it like swimming. You can move your arms around all you want; but until you can get into the water, you are not really learning to swim."


Astrid said:


> Astrid sits. "Of course he has the gift..."



The Storyteller shakes his head and raises one eyebrow before smiling again. "Having such talent would not allow you to divine any such information from me; but having such talent, it is logical to deduce. A word of caution, unwanted expression of such a talent is exactly the opposite of the power in that talent. In other words, you will sense nothing from sentient beings with more power than you. You four are yet fledging practitioners dipping a toe in the vast ocean of possibility."

"As far as what I know, I am much older than I look. I know all sorts of things it makes no sense to know. Let us leave it at that. A better question is how I walked up on you here. Ha. Ha, but never mind that."


Astrid said:


> Astrid ... asking "Why were the keeps abandoned?..."



The Storyteller waves his hand in a gesture of it was nothing. "I am afraid there is not much story there. The War of Heaven came to a head and changed everything. The Yahdram were no more and the land was altered. The world was reset to a nomadic age; although, a valuable lesson or two is in here. I am sure."

"Well, I must leave you now. I have some place else that I need to be. Happy Hunting!"

He walks away. Careful attention notes that the old man makes no noise. None.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 17 - 1 = 16
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 18 - 1 = 17





Spoiler: Collections



Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 50 measures, ??
Beetle Carapace: 1, max value 40 marks
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, ??
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??
White Silk: coverage 12%, max value 12 marks

Coal: 52 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide a random roll with the next post.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 28, 2020)

Ten days pass and the party returns to the Spiofthest village that is their home. The usual, annoying, adulations and greetings are projected in typical fashion at the home coming. True admiration is expressed for the coal and guano. It is agreed to  use a proxy to sell the beetle carapace and the silk in the absence of the party, at a 20% commission.

Despite the uncertainty as to why, each youth keeps one chunk of coal and one measure of guano.

One evening Oorvid asks his friends, "Are we going back any time soon or are you wanting to wait out the Chilling season?"


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 17 - 1 = 16
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 18 - 1 = 17





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, ??
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??


----------



## Astrid (Dec 4, 2020)

"I do not mind the going out during the chilling season. It is much worse where I am from."


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 5, 2020)

Even if it were a split vote, children are prone to restlessness. The four youths stay another tenday, then depart, following the coast to make it easier to remember the path. The trip south is of no consequence. The group finds their mark for the location where it is necessary to turn inland. The trek has only been followed for about half a day when trouble finds the party.

Making no effort to conceal themselves, a small party of the darkest skinned people imaginable comes tromping straight at the group. They are composed of two males and two females, who have crude javelins in their hands, very little in the way of clothing, and blood in their eyes. The enemy is a group of Faethrin youths; but as to which tribe, no one knows.






Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 17 - 1 = 16
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 18 - 1 = 17





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, ??
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 2 DP. Provide 2 random rolls with stated intentions.


----------



## Astrid (Dec 9, 2020)

Astrid prepares by drawing her sling, then changes her mind and channels lightning into her and takes aim at the closest Faethrin, shaking her head as they approach. Not knowing their language she attempts to use more common ones from the area to say go away. 



Spoiler: Rolls



58, 99, and 24 cause why not include an extra.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 11, 2020)

Wrenn and Hirsoshi stand ready, watching carefully, silent, unmoving, but hyper alert, and ready for trouble. If it comes to combat, both men already have a plan.



Spoiler: Intentions for Combat



Wrenn will shoot at one of the youths with a stone-tipped arrow, charged with lightning.
Hiroshi will do the same with his stone-tipped javelin.





Spoiler: Random Rolls



Reaction: Hiroshi: 96(+30) = 126
Reaction: Wrenn: 61
Javelin: Hiroshi: 72
Lightning: Hiroshi: 35
Arrow: Wrenn: 84
Lightning: Wrenn: 85

A few random rolls to use for other things, either character: 91(+54), 28, 65, and 58.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 13, 2020)

Astrid said:


> Astrid prepares... attempts to... say go away.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn and Hirsoshi stand ready...



Oorvid holds up his left hand in a universal gesture of halt/peace but grips his carving axe with his right. Astrid quickly tells the strange people to go away in her native Norikadian and in the common Spiofthest. The half-naked savages make noises, clicks, and whistles, as if they have no definitive language. Such rudimentary social skills indicate who these people are. The Storyteller has spoken of various indigenous peoples who seem more animal than people. There are such tribes of each of the three races. This particular group happens to be Faethrin and are called the Kaalatala. They are suspected to even be cannibalistic.


Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Kaalatala: 22 + 81(d100) = 103

Astrid: 23(avoidance) + 23(analysis) + 123(d100) > 103. dodged
Hiroshi: 22 + 23 + 72 = 117. dodged
Oorvid: 16 + 23 + 71 = 110. dodged
Wrenn: 26 + 19 + 84 > 103. dodged


The four Kaalatala all launch one of their javelins. None of the crude weapons is able to make its mark. Two more, previously unseen, hostiles join the others as they all rush in, screaming, and pointing a stone tipped javelin. It is clear to the four youths that they outmatch this group, yet they have engaged with a frenzy.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 17 - 1 = 16
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 18 - 1 = 17





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, ??
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide 2 random rolls with stated intentions. The combat intentions of Wren and Hiroshi can remain the same, but please repost for flow and keep the numbers.


----------



## Astrid (Dec 17, 2020)

Astrid lets out a deep sigh "If you can not be reasoned with. Than you leave me no choice savage."
Astrid focuses on her palm as she thrusts her palm forward sending an arc of lightning at the closest Kaal.


Spoiler: Rolls



78, 99


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 17, 2020)

*OOC:*



Re-Post for Wrenn & Hiroshi. Numbers remain the same.
Wrenn & Hiroshi are now following their plan of attack.









Spoiler: Intentions for Combat / Plan of Attack



Wrenn will shoot at one of the youths with a stone-tipped arrow, charged with lightning.
Hiroshi will do the same with his stone-tipped javelin.





Spoiler: Random Rolls



Reaction: Hiroshi: 96(+30) = 126
Reaction: Wrenn: 61
Javelin: Hiroshi: 72
Lightning: Hiroshi: 35
Arrow: Wrenn: 84
Lightning: Wrenn: 85

A few random rolls to use for other things, either character: 91(+54), 28, 65, and 58.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 19, 2020)

Astrid said:


> ... Astrid focuses... arc of lightning at the closest Kaal.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will shoot... charged with lightning.
> 
> Hiroshi will do the same with his stone-tipped javelin.



Oorvid draws his second carving axe as he charges toward his nearest enemy. He thinks to himself, ~If brutes only understand force, I will show you brute force!~


Spoiler: Reaction



Astrid: 10(readiness) + 23(speed) + 23(clarity) + 78(d100) = 134
Hiroshi: 18 + 21 + 23 + 126 = 188
Oorvid: 22 + 17 + 23 + 87 = 149
Wrenn: 18 + 24 + 18 + 61 = 121
Kaalatalae: 22 + 87 = 109





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Astrid: 100(bending) - 134 = ~0
Hiroshi: 200(javelin) - 188 = 12
Oorvid: 200(move) - 149 = 51
Wrenn: 300(arrow) - 121 = 179
Kaalatalae: 200(javelin) - 109 = 91





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 25(bending) + 23(shock) + 99(d100) = 147
Hiroshi: 24 + 22 + 35 = 81
Oorvid: +23(strength)
Wrenn: 28 + 19 + 85 = 132

Kaalatalae: 22 + 71 = 93
K1: 147 - 93 = 54% * 2 = 1. Body: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated
K2: resisted
K3: not attacked
K4: not attacked
K5: not attacked
K6: 132 - 93 = 39% * 2 = ~1. Body: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Hiroshi: 18(launch) + 21(accuracy) + 25(clarity) + 72(d100) = 136
Wrenn: 18 + 24 + 18 + 84 = 144 + 100(PB) = 244

Kaalatalae: 14 + 78 = 92
K2: 136 - 92 = 44% * 8 = 4. Body: 8 - 4 = 4, injured
K6: 244 - 92 = 152% * 8 = 12. Body: 7 - 12 = -5, incapacitated





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Oorvid: 24(aggression) + 17(accuracy) + 23(fury) + 78(d100) = 142 + 23(strength) = 165
Kaalatalae: 22 + 78 = 100

Astrid: 10 + 23 + 23 + 99 = 155, dodged
Hiroshi: 18 + 22 + 23 + 72 = 135, dodged
200 - 135 = 65 - 22(kilter) = 43% * 6 = 3 - 3(tunic), ineffective
Tunic: 60 - 2 = 58

Oorvid: 22 + 17 + 23 + 78 = 140, dodged
200 - 140 = 60 - 17(kilter) = 43% * 6 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Tunic: 70 - 1 = 69

Wrenn: 18 + 23 + 19 + 84 = 144, dodged
Kaalatalae: 22 + 78 = 100

K4: 165 - 100 = 65% * 10 = 7. Body: 8 - 7 = 1, injured


Astrid releases an, instantaneously arriving, flash of electricity at her chosen opponent before anything else happens. The flash is so fast, it is difficult for the Kaalatala to even consider it. It lightly jolts her enemy, who rushes forward to make a failed attempt to stab her with his crude javelin.

Next Hiroshi launches his rudimentary javelin, charged with electric potential, at his enemy. The javelin only nicks the adolescent, who is able to resist the additional shock. Two of the Kaalatala engage Hiroshi. The first one misses, but the second is able to take advantage of his flank and stick Hiroshi. The quilted tunic prevents harm.

Oorvid closes the distance to the enemy having effectively bent mystical waylines to increase his physical strength. He nearly cripples his first opponent with a vicious slash across the torso, but his second is able to flank and make an irritating stab with the crude javelin.

Wrenn, as he draws his arrow to aim and charge, suddenly realizes that he has no need of the conduit. He can bend waylines at a distance just like Astrid did. The brain working, on average, five times faster than a body can, he notes the importance as he releases his arrow at point blank, having already avoided his enemy's assault. The arrow, at such short range, buries to the fletching in the front of the abdomen and punches out the back. The enemy falls to the ground, incapacitated and barely holding to consciousness.

Mindless or rather thoughtless in pursuit of their desires, the Kaalatala press on in their assault, not even registering that one of their members has already fallen in a matter of three seconds.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 17 - 1 = 16
Hiroshi: full wellness
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 18 - 1 = 17





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, ??
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide 2 random rolls with stated intentions for continued combat. Everyone is currently engaged in melee, except Wrenn.


----------



## Astrid (Dec 23, 2020)

Astrid spreads her legs in a wide stance channeling her lighting through her arms as she punches forward sending a second bolt forward.


Spoiler: Rolls



89,65


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 23, 2020)

Spoiler: Note for McConnell's Eyes



Since you agreed to run Hiroshi as an NPC temporarily, I will let you decide his intentions, but I will generate his random rolls for ya.



Wrenn will continue to fire arrows, and also manipulate waylines at a distance, to affect his target with fire.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



Wrenn: 58, 93(+48)
Hiroshi: 87, 86


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 25, 2020)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke 
Seeing that he is going to be double teamed, Hiroshi drops his fourth and holds one of his remaining javelins in each hand, prepared to use them in melee. At any point he bodily contacts an enemy he will also ionize his internal fluids.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 25, 2020)

Astrid said:


> Astrid... punches forward sending a second bolt...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will continue to fire arrows, and... affect his target with fire.





Osthelerin Hawke said:


> ... Hiroshi... javelins... melee... ionize...



Already engaged in melee, Oorvid continues to ply his carving axes; but instead of accompanying the assault with mystical heat, he will bend air to push one opponent away from him.


Spoiler: Speed of Action



Astrid: 0 + 100(bending) = 100, 200, 300, 400
Hiroshi: 12 + 100(javelin) = 112, 224, 336, 448
Oorvid: 51 + 100(axe) = 151, 302, 453
Wrenn: 179 + 300(arrow) = 479
Kaalatalae: 91 + 100(javelin) = 191, 382





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 25(bending) + 23(shock) + 89(d100) = 137
Hiroshi: 24 + 22 + 87 = 133
Oorvid: +23(strength). 18 + 23 + 78 = 119
Wrenn: 28 + 19 + 58 = 105

Kaalatalae: 22 + 78 = 100
K1: 137 - 100 = 37% * 4 = 1 (x4). Body: 7 - 4 = 3, injured
K2: 133 - 100 = 33% * 2 = ~1 (x2). Body: 4 - 2 = 2, injured
K3: 133 - 100 = 33% * 2 = ~1 (x2). Body: 8 - 2 = 6, hurt
K4: not attacked
K5: 119 - 100 = 19% / 10% = 2 strides. 19 - 8(kilter) = 11% * 8 = 1. Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated.
K6: Body: 7 - 12 = -5, incapacitated





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 18 + 24 + 18 + 141 = 201 + 50(short) - 50(melee) = 201

Kaalatalae: 14 + 78 = 92
K5: 201 - 92 = 109% * 8 = 9. Body: 6 - 9 = -3, incapacitated





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Hiroshi: 18(finesse) + 21(accuracy) + 25(clarity) + 86(d100) = 150
Oorvid: 24(aggression) + 17(accuracy) + 23(fury) + 78(d100) = 142 + 23(strength) = 165
Kaalatalae: 22 + 78 = 100

Astrid: 10 + 23 + 23 + 65 = 121, dodged
Hiroshi: 18 + 22 + 23 + 86 = 149, dodged
200 - 149 = 51 - 22(kilter) = 29% * 6 = 2 - 3(tunic), ineffective
Tunic: 60 - 2 = 58 - 2 = 56

Oorvid: 22 + 17 + 23 + 78 = 140, dodged
200 - 140 = 60 - 17(kilter) = 43% * 6 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1. Body: 9 - 1 = 8, hurt.
Tunic: 70 - 1 = 69 - 1 = 68

Kaalatalae: 22 + 78 = 100

K2: 150 - 100 = 50% * 8 = 4 (x2). Body: 2 - 8 = -6, incapacitated
K3: 150 - 100 = 50% * 8 = 4 (x2). Body:
K4: 140 - 100 = 40% * 10 = 4. Body: 8 - 7 = 1 - 4 = -3, incapacitated


Weaving around her assailant in manner much to agile to become a target, Astrid shocks her opponent with visible electricity four times before he panics and turns to run away.

In the time it take Wrenn to aid the situation, Hiroshi competently engages both of his opponents twice. Though his talent to bend waylines in not very strong, he hurts both with acid before really bringing his skill to bear, stabbing each with a javelin, twice, incapacitating both.

Oorvid manages to generate enough air to push away his uninjured opponent, 2 strides, knocking the wind from him. Taking another minor wound from his first, he retaliates with a finishing blow that puts him on the ground.

By the time the fallen opponent gains his feet, he finds an arrow sprouting from his abdomen. He looks down at it before falling forward to the ground.
        *GM:*  The Kaalatala that was fighting Astrid is preparing to run. All others are incapacitated on the ground.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 17 - 1 = 16
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 18 - 1 = 17 - 2 = 15





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, ??
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide 1 random roll with stated intentions.


----------



## Astrid (Dec 30, 2020)

Astrid reaches forward as close to the Kaalatala's ear as she can and snaps her finger as she releases a close range sonic attack to attempt to bring down the last opponent.
In an sad downbeat tone Astrid speaks "I know you don't understand me, but please stay down. Killing may be your way of life, but it is not one I wish to be part"



Spoiler: Rolls



87 The goal is to knock him out though it might kill.


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 31, 2020)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke

Seeing his opponents fall, Hiroshi takes a step back away from them and looks to see how the others are faring. Noticing that the one on Astrid is going to run he shakes his head to himself, deciding to hold his javelins. Realizing that it is more charitable to end his opponents than allow them to lie, incapacitated, to be rent by some animal, suffering through it unto death, he quickly sticks a javelin in each throat, feeling a bit nauseous from having to do so.







*OOC:*


78


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 1, 2021)

Wrenn looks around, surveying the situation. Besides spiders and other critters, this is only his second time to participate in lethal combat. A sense of regret washes over him; although in both instances, he was quick to join the combat, it was only out of a sense of seriousness and urgency; almost a duty. The skills he had developed as a youth for hunting, were now proving quite successful for warfare, also. His parents had raised him to be wary of his own kind, the Shimadow, a pale, albino people with violently  malevolent tendencies; now it appeared that these people, the Kalataala, were of a similar disposition.

*Wrenn muses to himself, inwardly:* ~Where does this malevolence come from? Why do certain groups of people feel the need to take by force that which they need or desire? And how long will we be forced to fight and kill these people in order to live with freedom?~

Wrenn will assist Hiroshi in finishing off the fallen; he can see the necessity of it. He winces with each strike, finding it far more difficult to perform than heat-of-the-moment combat. After the foes are all dead, he will check them for trinkets and jewelry with proclivities.



Spoiler: Random Roll



37


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 1, 2021)

Astrid said:


> Astrid... sonic attack...





Osthelerin said:


> ... Hiroshi... sticks a javelin...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... will assist... will check...



Oorvid, though he cannot know the thoughts of his friends, is of a like mindset. He uses his carving axe to bring a quick end to his fallen foes; afterward, he feels no regret in searching them. To him, it would be a waste of possibly useful material had he not.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 25(bending) + 23(shock) + 87(d100) = 135

Kaalatalae: 22 + 57 = 79
K1: Body: 7 - 4 = 3, injured
135 - 79 = 56% * 2 = 1. Mind: 8 - 1 = 7, irritated.


Being much faster than her injured enemy, Astrid snaps her fingers, sending a painful pulse of sound. The Kaalatala shakes his head as he is moving away but nothing more. He hobbles off into the trees, disappearing from sight. He will recover. Perhaps alone, he may rethink his hostile nature, but it is not likely.

There are five dead, two males and three females. Whether male or female, each is only covered in a crude loincloth and carried two crude javelins. From the fallen a total of three curious stones, 3 pairs of teeth, a few snares and pouches, and some dried meat is collected. Having some knowledge that the Kaalatalae are rumored of being cannibals, the meat seems suspect.

The young travelers are pleased to note that none of them was injured. Oorvid suggests moving on a bit before making camp, not wanting to remain at the site of the fight.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 17 - 1 = 16
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 18 - 1 = 17 - 2 = 15





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, ??
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??










*OOC:*


Bonus for such good responses. Each character receives 7 DP. Provide 1 random roll with stated intentions.


----------



## Astrid (Jan 5, 2021)

Astrid sighs as the last Kaal gets away. She wonders if she made a mistake in not attempting to end its life. Visibly angry, but holds in until they have made camp later. 
"By the gods. Are we to treat these savages as beast or men." Astrid kicks the dirt in anger "Up north where I am from we had little problems from tribes like those we passed today or the group inside the fortification. You have to be much brighter of mind and body to survive the harsh winters. Anyway, we should keep heading on in the morning." Without even allowing a response Astrid moves a few strides away. "I will take first watch. The rest of you sleep. Oorvid I will wake you in a few hours, unless someone else wishes to take second watch?"


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 8, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke


Astrid said:


> "By the gods. Are we to treat these savages as beast or men?...



Hiroshi stores two of his javelins, keeping one in each hand. He looks over at the comment from Astrid. "I know not of what gods you may speak, but I think as monsters might be better phraseology. I have seen beasts with better dispositions. Those people could not even speak to one another! They just made noises. It's sad."

He does not cease in his activity when he speaks. He takes one of the curious stones to examine, as well as some snares and pouches. He nods at Oorvid and Astrid as he begins to move in the direction the party had been traveling before the encounter.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 8, 2021)

Posting for @Tellerian Hawke 
Wrenn takes one of the pairs of teeth to examine, some snares, and pouches. He smells some of the dried meat and discards it, making a sour face at the experience. Without saying a word, he follows along with the others. The pep in his step indicative of his desire to make some distance.







*OOC:*


64


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 8, 2021)

Astrid said:


> Astrid sighs... moves... "I will take first watch...



        *GM:*  For player characters, who can all sense waylines, the mechanics for wariness are the same at night while sleeping or awake, since people cannot see very well at night. Player characters do not have to set watches. Everyone can sleep. A surprise chance will be the same either way.     


Osthelerin said:


> Hiroshi stores... looks... takes one of the curious stones to examine...





Tellerian said:


> Wrenn takes one of the pairs of teeth to examine... follows...



Oorvid takes the two remaining pairs of teeth to examine, then hands the remaining curious stones to Astrid. "Examine these to see if you find anything interesting about them. By chance, there may be something more to them than their coloration."


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Astrid: 24(alchemy) + 23(analysis) + 50(d100) = 97, fail
Hiroshi: 21 + 23 + 75 = 119
Time: 10 days / 119 = 2 hours, success
Oorvid: 20 + 23 + 70 = 113
Time: 10 days / 113 = 3 hours, fail
Wrenn: 24 + 19 + 64 = 107
Time: 10 days / 107 = 3 hours, success


Astrid and Oorvid, though they find their respective items interesting, cannot determine why that is so. Hiroshi discovers that his gray stone with red flecks in it has the potential to enhance his overall health, if carried. That particular type of rock is called, bloodstone, because it looks as if it is bleeding. Wrenn discovers that the pair of teeth, all of which are identical having belonged to some common rodent, even the previously collected pair, has the same potential as the bloodstone, but neither Astrid nor Oorvid can make use of this enhancement until they are able to sense it.

Moving on, the next couple of days bear no significance, though time is spent toward the end of the second walking back and forth through the forest until the Keep is rediscovered. Camp is made by the artificial pond, as was done previously.







Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 16
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 15





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 4, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
curious stones: 2, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. Provide 1 random roll with stated intentions.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 9, 2021)

Since camp is being made, Wrenn will encourage Hiroshi to gather firewood, while Wrenn himself tries to find small game, manipulating waylines not only to sense their presence and direction, but also to kill them with speed and efficiency; he hopes to find a fox, or maybe some quail, but will settle for squirrels and rabbits if needbe.



Spoiler: Random Roll



63


----------



## Astrid (Jan 9, 2021)

Astrid spends her time replenishing her collection of stones for her sling. While her ability to use lightning at a distance is possible, she tells anyone who asks that it is a precaution encase something happens and she is unable to weave.



Spoiler: Roll



78


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 12, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Wrenn will encourage Hiroshi to gather firewood...



Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke
Nodding at the simple request, Hiroshi gathers some wood and encourages Astrid to ignite it, not yet fully aware that it would be a simple thing for him to do, as well. He then examines the area to determine likely places to set some snares. If daylight permits, he will also look for edible plants.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 12, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Wrenn himself tries to find small game...





Astrid said:


> Astrid... replenishing... stones for her sling...





Osthelerin said:


> ... Hiroshi gathers some wood... set some snares.... look for edible plants.



Not so suited to active hunting or attuned to nature to best set snares, Oorvid mills about looking for objects of interests, not realizing that the skill set for both is the same.
        *GM:*  Active Search:
This represents the desire to locate a living creature in its environment or hidden by concealment, including game animals, dangerous animals, and people.

Prospecting:
This represents the desire to locate almost anything useful to the character, that may or may not be hidden from view or even require labor to collect, including anomalies, plants, minerals, ores, etc.
     


Spoiler: Active Search



Hiroshi: 20(observation) + 25(clarity) + 75(d100) = 120
Wrenn: 24 + 18 + 63 = 105





Spoiler: Prospecting



Astrid: 24(prospecting) + 24(clarity) + 78(d100) = 126
Oorvid: 20 + 23 + 72 = 115


Not realizing it yet, Astrid is more attuned to metal than any other medium. While collecting stones for her sling, not only does she find a fist sized chunk of opaque stone with a deep green color, she also finds a chunk of slivery white metal. Oorvid finds a burgundy stone.

After collecting some wood and setting some snares, Hiroshi comes across a small plant he has never before seen. Oddly, it is in bloom, a strange thing for the Chilling Season. He collects the flowers and puts them in a pouch.

Somewhat disappointing, Wrenn is only able to locate a covey of feeding thrushes. With patience, he is able to shoot two before they completely leave the area. Pleasing though, he returns to the others to see that Hiroshi has managed to catch a forest hare in one of his snares.

About that time, a terrible squeal startles everyone. Investigating the cause, it appears that some kind of peccary had gotten temporarily caught in one of the other snares before it was able to break it and flee. Two thrushes and one hare is just enough meat to sustain everyone through the night, which is uneventful.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 15





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Silvery White Metal: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Hare: 1, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 4, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??
Thrushes: 2, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Burgundy Stone: 1, ??
curious stones: 2, ??
Dark Green Stone: 1 brick, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??

Flowers: 1 measure, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions for any preliminary action and morning plans. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 16, 2021)

Knowing that some flowers bloom at night, and shrink from the light, he is up just before sunrise, in the gray gloom of the pre-dawn, while the dew is still misting, looking for flowers which were not to be found the previous day. After dawn comes, he will make use of the available light to forage for things he did not notice the previous evening; particularly, he is looking for roots, berries, and ground vegetation, such as tubers.



Spoiler: Random Roll



88


----------



## Astrid (Jan 18, 2021)

Astrid spends much of her night studying the the stone and metal she has. At one point during the night she calls Oorvid over. "What do you make of this metal and stone? Your father was a smith. By chance do you recognize this?" 



Spoiler: Roll



89


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 19, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke 
Cheerful in his present company and enjoying the peaceful moments of their exploration, Hiroshi greets the other who woke before him, stretches, washes his face in the pool, and goes to check on the productivity of the snares from the night before.







*OOC:*


54


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 19, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> (Wrenn) is up just before sunrise... looking for flowers... After dawn... forage... vegetation...





Astrid said:


> Astrid... studying the the stone and metal... calls Oorvid...





Osthelerin said:


> ... Hiroshi... check... snares from the night before.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler: Active Search



Hiroshi: 20(observation) + 25(clarity) + 54(d100) = 99
Oorvid: 20 + 23 + 77= 120





Spoiler: Prospecting



Wrenn: 24(prospecting) + 18(clarity) + 88(d100)= 130





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Astrid: 24(alchemy) + 24(analysis) + 89(d100) = 138, success
Time: 10 days / 138 = 2 hours, fail
Oorvid: 20 + 23 + 77= 120, success
Time: 10 days / 120 = 2 hours, success


Oorvid shrugs at the question from Astrid. "Unfortunately, I do not have my father's talent with metal; but since it is so light in color, I am going to guess that it is aluminum, which is used to make the alloy mostly used in arrowheads and javelin blades, called Ularin."

During his sleep, Oorvid dreams of molten rock and volcanic activity, something of a natural phenomenon not of portent, which segues into particulars about the stone he is holding. The stone is particularly beneficial to his form of mysticism. He also keeps one of the previously collected rodent tooth necklaces.

Once it is light enough to see, Oorvid takes a cursory look around the Keep to see if anything other than small animals may have investigated the place in the group's absence.

Astrid, even if asleep while while holding either the metal or the stone, can tell that both have mystical potential, but she as yet cannot determine the nature of the proclivity.

Wrenn happens to locate an identical, tiny, flowering shrub as the one Hiroshi discovered. It is not specifically night blooming, for the bulbs do not close with the rising sun. The oddity is that it is blooming during the opposite time of the Cycle (Year) when other plants bloom. Additionally, he finds a particular vine that grows from a buried bulb. The bulb can be boiled to make a tasty drink. It is the wrong season to find much else, as fallen nuts that were not foraged by forest denizens have begun to rot.

Hiroshi discovers that he has snared another hare; but additionally in another snare, he has caught a skunk. The skunk stares defiantly at the approaching person, making no sound, but wiggling its body in agitation.
        *GM:*  It is against the nature of any of the characters to leave the skunk snared, which may cause it to starve to death. A decision must be made to attempt to kill it or free it. As skunks are known to be detrimental pests, no one would be adverse to killing it from a moral stand point.     
Oorvid finds no evidence that anything larger than a varmint may have entered the Keep and give the others an all clear indication, suggesting that when the sun it high, they enter and continue their search.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 15





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Hare: 1, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
curious stones: 2, ??
Dark Green Stone: 1 brick, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??

Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and idle actions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 23, 2021)

Wrenn will affect the skunk at a distance of 14 strides, using Muddle to put it to sleep, after which he will give it a humane death, and then remove any pieces from which he can sense proclivities.



Spoiler: Base Roll



82


----------



## Astrid (Feb 1, 2021)

Astrid is deep in thoughts regarding the ore and stones that she has. However at the urging of Oorvid she gathers her supplies refills her water skins and prepares to venture into the keep again.



Spoiler: Roll



Not really doing anything but eh. 49


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 2, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... skunk... Muddle...





Astrid said:


> Astrid is deep in thought...





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Wrenn: 28(bending) + 27(muddle) + 82(d100) = 137

skunk: 13(skeptisim) + 76(d100) = 89
damage: 137 - 89 = 48% * 4 = 2. Mind: 2 - 2 = 0, unconscious


Fortunately Hiroshi looks over at Wrenn before he began to approach the skunk. Wrenn holds up a hand in a universal gesture of wait. As he drops his hand, a smile crosses his face, for the skunk has fallen asleep. Hiroshi frees the animal and saves his snare.

Spared the cloud of stench, the four youths make their way into the keep. It is, of course, as dark as everyone remembers, but each is able to produce light, Astrid and Oorvid on carried stones, Hiroshi on a javelin head, and Wrenn on an arrowhead.

The party moves through the kitchen and into the back hallway, noting the footprints in the petina of dust lead both to the stairs up and the stairs down. Having already explored the upper rooms, it is to the left that the party travels, taking the stairs down into a storage room. Without the magically provided light, the storage room would be pitch black.

The room seems structurally sound, but has long since been raided of anything useful. Everything appears quite mundane, except for a closed trapdoor near the center of the far wall and some evidence that a prisoner had been kept here as recently as last cycle. The prisoner had been securely tied with excess rope. The pieces of cut rope remain but there is no blood. It is unclear if the prisoner was freed by friend or foe.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 15





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Hare: 1, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
curious stones: 2, ??
Dark Green Stone: 1 brick, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??

Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and idle actions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Astrid (Feb 9, 2021)

Astrid less interested in the prisoner examines the trap door. "Perhaps I can use my powers to rattle the trapdoor and potentially set off any possible traps?" 



Spoiler: Rolls



Examining the trap door. 89. If needed and group agrees use sonic waylines to rattle the door. 69 (gigity)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 10, 2021)

Wrenn tries to manipulate waylines to make himself more agile.



Spoiler: Random Roll



28



Wrenn will examine the entire room, paying special attention to the floor and walls, looking for things like false stones, or marks made by either tools or weapons; such marks would indicate whether the prisoner broke free somehow, or was liberated by force of arms. A false stone in the floor might indicate a trap (pressure plate), and a false stone in the wall might indicate a secret door.



Spoiler: Random Roll



91 (+89 Luck) = 180



He will also help Astrid examine the trapdoor itself.



Spoiler: Random Roll



80


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 10, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke
Hiroshi points his illuminated javelin toward the ceiling to give the searchers better light and less shadows. He stands in the center of the room.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 10, 2021)

Astrid said:


> Astrid... rattle the trapdoor...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... more agile.





Spoiler: Increase Athleticism



Wrenn: 27 Athletics


        *GM:*  Wrenn uses Hermetics not Aberration. He cannot augment his physical abilities. Like the lights, this augmentation only lasts 4 minutes.     


Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will...





Osthelerin said:


> Hiroshi...



Further investigation reveals nothing more than the first one. It is not possible to discern how the previous prisoners were freed nor anything else of interest in the room. First waiting on Wrenn to satisfy himself, Astrid generates a pulse of air that shakes the trap door causing it to hop on its hinges, metal hinges. Hinges that fascinate Oorvid due to their quality of manufacture.

Opening the trapdoor, Oorvid drops his stone so that the party can see. A metal ladder extends 3 strides down to a stone floor in a small room, only 3 strides on a side, with four exits.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 15





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Hare: 1, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
curious stones: 2, ??
Dark Green Stone: 1 brick, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??

Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State intentions and idle actions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 11, 2021)

Wrenn will be the first one down the ladder. Once down, he will briefly inspect the room for any obvious signs of occupants.


Spoiler: Random Roll



96 (+22 Luck) = 118


----------



## Astrid (Feb 12, 2021)

Astrid frowns "Well no traps at least." Astrid stands ready to go down or ready to attack waiting on the beefier boys to go first. "I swear to the gods if there are bugs I am going to find a way to fill this whole place with lighting until nothing is left moving." 



Spoiler: Roll



33 RIP


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 12, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke
Hiroshi hands down his illuminated javelin to Wrenn, waits for Oorvid, then follows down the ladder. He looks around to see if he can find a loose stone, rather than have to ask Astrid to borrow one for her sling. He will then illuminate the stone and throw it as far down a path as possible.







*OOC:*


60


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 12, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... down... inspect...





Astrid said:


> Astrid... stands ready... waiting...





Osthelerin said:


> Hiroshi hands... follows... loose stone... throw it...



The continual manipulation of waylines to generate light has caused considerable fatigue on the party members. After a cursory examination, it is decided that each will take turns illuminated the head of a javelin, so that it can be held overhead.

The ladder ends in the center of the lower room. The room is just an enlarged intersection of four tunnels. The room and, as is learned, tunnels are reinforced with stone, but, as the Storyteller said this was once a great plain, the growth of a forests has taken its toll on the underground system.

There are four halls, leading in each direction from the small room. In each corner of the room, there is a stone sconce with a smooth, round, clear rock resting in it. When Hiroshi illuminates one, he finds that it amplifies the light. As the youths have never heard of, much less seen glass, they have no way of knowing that the fist-sized stones were manufactured.

Closing the trap door, the four quickly discern that the hall that leads westward ends abruptly in a pile of debris from where tree roots have collapsed it. The northern hall is chosen next as logic deems it should be the shortest to explore, since it heads back toward where the youths live and no keeps have been discovered that way.

The hall has some damage but is passable. It looks as if some labor has been recently done to remove some of the debris a shore the breach. No one knows why but the signs of repair seem a bad omen.

After an hour of travel, the hall terminates. There is a metal ladder leading upward, but no enlarged room at the foot. Oorvid elects to go first and finds that the trapdoor opens easily, allowing egress into an almost overgrown stone pergola. Once everyone exits, it is decided that some rest is well needed to recover from the taxation of bending.

The night is peaceful. The morning lights breaks gray and the day is unpleasantly cold. A fire is started before any search for game or forage is made. Within a few hours everyone is relaxing while food is cooking, when the sounds of people approaching draws attention.

A tiny traveling party composed of a very dark brown Aedaman youth, every bit as muscular as Oorvid. He is accompanied by a young Shimadow girls. The two pause cautiously, while each group assesses the other. Other than the Kaalatalan Goblins who attacked some days back, the group of four has never seen a dark skinned person. Oorvid is a Mhytre, and the other two have never seen anyone of that race. Since everyone else is pale like the girl, the dark adolescent greets everyone, speaking in Shimadow. Because of Wrenn, some Shimadow is understood by everyone in the party and conversation is possible.






Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 15





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Hare: 1, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
curious stones: 2, ??
Dark Green Stone: 1 brick, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??

Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


No DP at this juncture. State intentions and idle actions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Feb 12, 2021)

Askari is wary given the reputation of the Shimadow, when facing the group of pale adventures. However, noticing that most of the party doesn’t appear to be Shimadow, as originally assumed, he decides to take a chance.

We do not mean you harm. My name is Askari, and me and my companion Volki are simply doing some exploring. 

Askari will remain on guard but no overtly hostile until the parties intentions are clear 



Spoiler: Random Roll



25 .... naughty word lol


----------



## Gigeaux (Feb 12, 2021)

As Volki and Askari approach a group of four people, her eyes are immediately drawn to the Shimadow in their group. It is so rare to find Shimadow who will associate with anyone of a different race. Her family is different, and it seems this stranger is too. This piques her interest greatly. She can only hope this group is friendly.
Hello, I am Volki. It is nice to meet another Shimadow who runs with others who are not of their own kind. 
Volki will stay alert to any hostile action from the other party.








*OOC:*


 roll 82


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 13, 2021)

Wrenn smiles, and offers his hand in greeting to Askari.

*Wrenn smiles and says,* "I am pleased to meet you."

*He offers his hand to Volki as well,* "It's so nice to find people out here in the untamed wilds who are actually willing to talk. So many of the peoples we meet attack us on sight, and without provocation. I am Wrenn, and these are my friends, Oorvid, Hiroshi, and Astrid. We are explorers as well. Tell us, how long have you been exploring this place? And have you yet found anything of interest?"



Spoiler: Random Roll



15. Rats.


----------



## Astrid (Feb 13, 2021)

Astrid stays back and on guard.


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 18, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari is wary... take a chance....





Gigeaux said:


> As Volki... can only hope...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... offers his hand...





Spoiler: Negotiate



Askari: 24(coerce) + 21(muddle) + 25(d100) = 70
Volki: 25 + 23(befriend) + 82 = 130

Astrid: 25(skepticism) + 24(clarity) + 50(d100) = 99
Hiroshi: 25 + 25 + 50 = 100
Oorvid: 23 + 23 + 45 = 91
Wrenn: 27 + 27 + 19 = 73


        *GM:*  Had the intentions of the two newcomers been anything other than genuine, only Volki could have fooled the party, and that by stroke of fortune.     
The two explain that they are from an Ansylin village located what they were told was the Evening Shadow of the Dragon's Wing. The party understands this to be just within the Bakka-taerm Desert about a day's journey north of the Centrin village. Respectively, no one in the party is aware of the existence of the other village, though trade has now been established between the two during the period of exploration.

Having made multiple day trips into the desert, Askari and Volki explain that the idea of exploring a forest of giant trees, most as tall as 50 people, sounded much more exciting than rocks and sand. They had only been in the forest two days when chance encounter merged the parties.

The other four talk of the discover of, what they were told was called, the Chain of Keeps, ancient in constructed having existed longer than forest that now surrounds them. Conversation indicates that all six youth have met and are familiar with the elder Spiofthest who is simply called the Storyteller. To everyone's amazement, Askari says that the man speaks Ansylin when visiting his village. Hiroshi says the man spoke Centrin when visiting his village. 
        *GM:*  On that Note: The default language for the party is now Shimadow instead of Spiofthest. The use of other languages must be indicated.     
While the party gets to know one another, Oorvid finds a suitable, fresh stick and splits the end of it multiple times with his carving axe. He then jambs the smooth, clear stone (glass marble) into the end and tethers it on both sides with some gut string.

Once everyone is agreed to re-enter the tunnel to continue the current exploration Oorvid addresses the newcomers. "Well, might as well show you right away. We all have a particular talent that is ill-understood, feared, and publicly forbidden in polite society."

He puts his finger on the stone and it begins to glow with light. Askari is a bit taken aback but Volki almost laughs. With only about 10% of the general populace having such talent, it would seem a statistical impossibility for six individuals to find one another, but the talent seems to draw together those of like skill, defying statistics.

Because the process is unnaturally fatiguing, everyone takes turns illuminating and carrying the lamp. Returning to the room of entrance for the original four, there remains two unexplored directions, East and South. As one is as good as another, the party moves East. As the party walks, the wear of age is readily evident even though the tunnels were well-made, so is the evidence that someone has been recently cleaning them. The party has been walking for about three hours when, at one of the moments that the lamp extinguishes, faint light can be seen far up ahead. The light does not appear to be moving.

Approaching as carefully and quietly as possible, the light is natural, though faint for the late hour of afternoon and the depth of the tunnel. It is sunlight from the open trapdoor some four body length up. The access is made, once again, by a metal ladder. The tunnel continues on eastward.

Being as cautious as possible, everyone eventually exits, being glad to be out of the tunnel for a bit. The landing is another stone pergola as the one previously discovered. Near at hand, there is overt evidence of a campsite, though no one else can currently be seen or heard. Being late afternoon, whoever made the camp may be off setting game traps or foraging for food.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4
Oorvid: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 15





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
curious stones: 2, ??
Dark Green Stone: 1 brick, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??

Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP and improves in Shimadow by 2%, unless fluent. State intentions and idle actions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 18, 2021)

*Wrenn says, in a whisper,* "Wow, for a bunch of deserted ruins, they sure do seem to attract a lot of visitors. We should hide, and try to figure out whose camp this is, and what their intentions are. To be honest, I am somewhat skeptical of having TWO friendly encounters in a row. We should be on our guard."



Spoiler: Random rolls



40, 76


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 18, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke
Hiroshi nods at the wisdom of such suggestion. Since the trees, at present, cannot be climbed, he will look for hiding on the right flank of the encampment. He readies a javelin.







*OOC:*


61


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 18, 2021)

*GM:*  For benefit of the new players I am posting for the NPC separate from the main post.     
Oorvid looks at Askari, the other muscle mass in the party, and quietly makes a statement as best he can, being poorly proficient in Shimadow. He is far from stupid, but speaking a third language makes him sound as such. "I not good hide. I stand here at campfire and wait."

He does now draw his carving axes but rests his hands on them, casually.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 18, 2021)

*GM:*  This is a bit out of place, but the other post was long enough.     












*OOC:*


1 square = 1 hour of travel: 10 hours is the normal walking time in a day.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Feb 19, 2021)

Askari nods to Oorvid, kneels down, and acts as if he’s tending the fire. Thinking if the party is attacked, two obvious targets may distract the attackers from his hidden allies. Hidden from sight between the fire and his body, he keeps his hand on the hilt of his sword. While he’s doing this he will visually scan the campsite, while remaining alert; does it look like they left in haste (heard the party coming), or left a while ago, are there still belongings here indicating how many people plan to camp here?

Noticing that Oorvid is struggling with Shimadow, Askari will also pass the time by trying to help him with the dialect, though he himself is not overly fluent.

I am not good at hiding. I will stand here by the campfire and wait. Is what he tries to say, while smiling and trying to portray that he’s trying to help and not mocking Oorvid. 


Spoiler: Random Roll



73


----------



## Gigeaux (Feb 19, 2021)

Volki nods to Wrenn, also believing there’s no way they will meet another friendly group so soon. The odds are just too low. She silently scans the surroundings for decent hiding spot near the camp and attempts to make herself blend into the background. She readies her daggers.








*OOC:*


roll56





 








*OOC:*


roll69


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 19, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn says... be on our guard





Osthelerin said:


> Hiroshi... hiding on the right flank...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari nods... hand on the hilt... scan the campsite...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki nods... decent hiding... readies her daggers.



        *GM:*  ROLEPLAY NOTE:
Since Shimadow is now the default language. Italian is used for Ansylin. Latin is used for Centrin. Icelandic is used for Norikadian. Dutch is used for Orngaddrin, and Irish is used for Spiofthest.     
Oorvid nods his head twice and mouths the same words that Askari says to him, deliberately attempting to improve his use of the language. He whispers back, "Orngaddrin is heel anders," then in Shimadow, "Orngaddrin is much different."


Spoiler: Hide



Stealth: Mind + Knowledge + Learning + Tactile + Motility
Shade: Essence + Adhesion + Mysticism + Psionics
Camouflage: Essence + Cohesion + Mysticism + Hermetics
Astrid: 25(stealth) + 24(shade) + 50(d100) = 99
Hiroshi: 24 + 26 + 50 = 101
Volki: 25 + 23(camo) + 56 = 104
Wrenn: 27 + 27 + 40 = 94





Spoiler: Active Search



Observation: Mind + Knowledge + Learning + Mercantile
Clarity: Essence + Cohesion + Mysticism + any but Aberrative
Askari: 22(observation) + 22(clarity) + 73(d100) = 117
Oorvid: 21 + 23 + 54 = 98


Poking around the fire, Askari digs up some embers. This campfire has been regularly used but not for quite some hours. Unnoticed before, there is considerable evidence that this site is being regularly used and that its occupants departed at leisure. Regular bedding areas can be noted from impression and discarded items of clothing and such are strewn without decorum. Whoever occupies this camp seems lazy.

Astrid moves to the right flank, close to Hiroshi. Wrenn moves to the far side of the fire, and Volki finds suitable concealment near the pergola. As Astrid and Hiroshi move, their visual imagery seems to darken, making them harder to see. As Voli and Wrenn move, their skin seems to blend with the environment.

Within the hour, careless voices indicate the approach of several people coming from the north. Chance favors the prepared in that no one chose that side for hiding. The language is recognized as none other than Shimadow, when nearer. When the lead of the wandering party is just in sight, they hold up hands in universal gesture of halt, indicating that there are others behind the lead two. They halt at the sight of the two bulky youths poking around their fire.

The young heroes can hear others of the Shimadow move through the trees as the two in the lead move toward Askari and Oorvid, gesturing violently and talking aggressively. It is too fast for Oorvid but Askari can understand they are saying things like: "What are you doing here? Get away from there! We are going to kill you!"

The Shimadow are young adults, not adolescents. They show some signs of battle exposure. It is not possible to determine an exact number but four in total are moving toward the campfire, while others can be heard moving East and West. The four have not yet readied javelins. They are still waving a universal gesture for go away.








*OOC:*


Logistics: The approaching 4 are about 10 strides from Askari and Oorvid, making them about 25 strides from Astrid and Hiroshi, 15 strides from Volki and Wrenn, though from differing angles. Askari and Oorvid are in between Astrid, Hiroshi, and the approach.






        *GM:*  Reminder: Though it may at times seem a disadvantage, the attitude of the party has previously been agreed to refrain from ambush until first attacked. Maintaining this attitude is important to the plot and earns better reward.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4
Oorvid: full wellness
Volki: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 15





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
curious stones: 2, ??
Dark Green Stone: 1 brick, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??

Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State intentions and idle actions. Provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Feb 19, 2021)

Knowing Volki can understand him and hoping the approaching party can not, Askari will say: Siamo quasi circondati. While playing it off as if he’s trying to communicate with the one talking. 
If they show confusion, he will speak haltingly in Shimadow to cover his attempt. 

We no mean harm, me and friend explore, look camp. 

He does not immediately stand from the fire. If they attack, he will throw the found embers in the face of the closest one, and roll past him staying low. He is trying to create an opening for Oorvid to attack. When he roll past the first attacker, he will engage the second; attempt to deflect any incoming attack with his buckler and attack with his sword. 


Spoiler: Random Rolls



91 (luck +78), 85, 66, .... 5 .. it was going so well lol


----------



## Gigeaux (Feb 21, 2021)

Volki will stay alert to her surroundings, trying to locate the flanking Shimadow by their movements, without blowing her camouflage. She will keep ready to attack if they do but, as they are currently only asking Askari and Oorvid to leave and not being violent, she will remain a hidden threat. She is interested in why the did not immediately attack and told them to leave instead.








*OOC:*


random roll 98(+36 Luck)= 134


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 21, 2021)

Wrenn decides to take a measured risk; he knows of the usual proclivity of the Shimadow to attack unprovoked. Nevertheless, the fact that they chose to talk, even if it is in an angry tone, gives Wrenn a slight hope of avoiding the confrontation.

*Wrenn stands up from his hiding place, bow drawn, but pointed at the ground, saying, in Shimadow,* "My friends and I are exploring here. We have no quarrel with you YET. So why don't you tell your comrades circling the camp to cease at once, before they do something to really upset me."

*Wrenn's inner thoughts:* ~Even if we want to talk, we cannot dare to show any sign of weakness.~



Spoiler: Random Roll



91 (+6 Luck) = 97


----------



## Astrid (Feb 23, 2021)

Astrid stands back and observes the situation. Scanning the area for others who may be about.



Spoiler: Roll



85


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 23, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari will say... will speak haltingly...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki... trying to locate the flanking Shimadow...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn decides... stands... saying...





Astrid said:


> Astrid... observes... Scanning...





Spoiler: Hide



Astrid: 25(stealth) + 24(shade) + 50(d100) = 99, seen
Hiroshi: 24 + 26 + 50 = 101, seen
Volki: 25 + 23(camo) + 56 = 104, seen
Shimadow: 30 + 112(d100) = 142





Spoiler: Wariness



Shimadow: 30(perception) + 11(analysis) + 112(d100) = 153





Spoiler: Active Search



Askari: 22(observation) + 22(clarity) + 73(d100) = 117
Oorvid: 21 + 23 + 54 = 98
Volki: 22 + 23 + 98 = 143





Spoiler: Enhancement



Oorvid: 29(motility)


Nomadic Shimadow offer equal opportunity malevolence as males and females will disperse equally among wandering clans. Luck, at this juncture seems to favor the enemy; though with difficulty, Volki manages to spot a pair of flankers nearing the pergola.

Having stepped out from the opposite direction, there is a chance of creating the illusion the party arrived from the forest, not the tunnels, when Wrenn speaks.

The Shimadow show no indication of understanding Ansylin, but they are briefly taken aback when Askari speaks their own tongue. Logic overrides surprise at the sight of Wrenn. The man who had previously spoken scoffs. "What manner of Shimadow travels with a... a... an Aedaman and a Mhytre? You speak of my flankers, yet you have others hidden about, as well. To be upset is the least of your concern. To walk away and live another day is the greater. Make me an offer and all 6 of you may, yet, walk away."

The word six shows that the man has seen everyone. It is very likely that the man has no knowledge of the name for the tribes of Askari or Oorvid but can recognize their races. These Shimadow are carrying too many supplies to have been foraging and hunting. The four have dropped large sacks and loose items. There is every indication that this is a raining party returning from some unknown, nearby, village.









*OOC:*


Logistics: The approaching 4 are about 10 strides from Askari and Oorvid, making them about 25 strides from Astrid and Hiroshi, 15 strides from Volki and Wrenn, though from differing angles. Askari and Oorvid are in between Astrid, Hiroshi, and the approach. The two moving at Volki have stopped at about 10 strides, seeing her.








Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4
Oorvid: full wellness
Volki: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 15





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
curious stones: 2, ??
Dark Green Stone: 1 brick, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??

Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. Everyone improves in Shimadow by 2% and Ansylin by 1%. State intentions and idle actions. Provide 1 random roll or reprint unused numbers.


----------



## Gigeaux (Feb 23, 2021)

Volki, knowing that she has been spotted, steps forward slightly. 
“We will not be giving you anything we own. We will explore where we please. You do not own us.”
She knows all too well the folly of showing any kind of weakness in front of Shimadow raiders. She will keep her daggers ready, and gather electricity in them to aid in damage if she must fight.


Spoiler: roll



roll 73


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Feb 23, 2021)

Askari tenses when he says “make an offer”, knowing that we can not do so without differing to his strength and showing weakness. He will remain where he is and stay silent, not wanting them to know how much he understands. He will follow the same course of action stated above.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



91 (luck +78), 85, 66, 5


----------



## Astrid (Feb 23, 2021)

Astrid steps forward smirking confidently. "Well, I only caught part of what he said, but I am getting that "murder hobo" feelings from them." Astrid amber eye turns stormy as she slaps both of her hands together and sparks start to pop off them as she rubs them together. As she pulls them apart strands of lighting leap between them.



Spoiler: Rolls



Astrids true goal is to spook them into leaving. She however is preparing to strike the first person who makes a threatening move toward her group. 79 and 60 (feel free to use these however you want)


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 24, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke
Hearing the number six, Hiroshi knows he is not hidden. He begins to walk forward to gain a better angle of view, around Oorvid, of the enemy. His pale skin is darkened unnaturally making his position difficult to positively identify even though his location is known, as shadows seem to gather about him. He holds one javelin in each hand, defensively. He does not speak nor indicate his understanding of the language.







*OOC:*


31


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 26, 2021)

*Wrenn smiles,* "You've misunderstood me. YOU are the ones who should be offering US tribute. I won't repeat myself. And I answer to no one about the company I keep."

Wrenn is poised and ready, but takes no offensive action.



Spoiler: Base Roll



88


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 26, 2021)

Gigeaux said:


> Volki... steps forward slightly...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari tenses...





Astrid said:


> Astrid steps forward... slaps both of her hands together and sparks...





Osthelerin said:


> ... Hiroshi... begins to walk forward... holds one javelin in each hand...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn smiles... is poised and ready...





Spoiler: Hide



Astrid: 24(shade)
Hiroshi: 26(shade)
Volki: 23(camo)
Shimadow: 30 + 112(d100) = 142





Spoiler: Wariness



Astrid: 26(perception) + 23(analysis) + 79(d100) = 128
Hiroshi: 22 + 27 + 31 = 80
Wrenn: 23 + 24 + 88 = 135





Spoiler: Active Search



Askari: 22(observation) + 22(clarity) + 73(d100) = 117
Oorvid: 21 + 23 + 54 = 98
Volki: 22 + 23 + 98 = 143





Spoiler: Enhancement



Oorvid: 29(motility)


The man who had previously spoken snorts and sneers at the words of Volki, but then very visibly shakes his entire body at the display of Astrid. It is highly unlikely that any Shimadow has ever seen a Norikadian. Being of such youth and speaking some of the language, she is mistaken for a tall tribesman. The man yells has he moves to an aggressive action.

"Ack! Pissing on the wind! She's a kako'tadimoro'! Kill them or they will hunt us down and eat our hearts."
        *GM:*  "Pissing on the wind" is a vulgar Shimadow expression for bad luck. Kako'tadimoro' does not translate. It is the Shimadow term for those born with the talent to manipulate waylines. The Shimadow do not fear magic, but think of those born with the talent to be something other than people.     


Spoiler: Reaction



Readiness: Body + Motility + Combat + post-Combat
Speed: Mind + Knowledge + Learning + Athletics
Clarity: Essence + Cohesion + Mysticism + post-Mysticism except Aberrative
Askari: 22(readiness) + 23(speed) + 22(clarity) + 169(d100) = 236
Astrid: 22 + 26 + 24 + 60 = 132
Hiroshi: 23 + 21 + 25 + 31 = 100
Oorvid: 23 + 22 + 23 + 84 = 152 + 29(motility) = 181
Volki: 24 + 23 + 23 + 73 = 143
Wrenn: 22 + 24 + 27 + 88 = 161
Shimadow: 17 + 25 + 11 + 94 = 147


The raiding party moves to engage, each readying to throw a javelin, but fortune has blessed Askari with almost a full second of foreknowledge of such action. Everyone else reacts about equally.








*OOC:*


Logistics: The approaching 4 are about 8 strides from Askari and Oorvid, making them about 25 strides from Astrid and Hiroshi, 11 strides from Volki and Wrenn, though from differing angles for all four. The two moving at Volki are about 8 strides from her.








Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4
Oorvid: full wellness
Volki: full wellness
Wrenn: full wellness
Arrows: 15





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
curious stones: 2, ??
Dark Green Stone: 1 brick, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??

Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. Everyone improves in Shimadow by 2%. State combat intentions. Mystical and physical assaults happen simultaneously at the slower speed of either. Provide 2 random rolls or reprint unused numbers.


----------



## Astrid (Feb 26, 2021)

"Með godsrinn" Astrid says in Norikadian as she shakes her head moving forward as she waits to get into range to use her lighting against the closest target, hoping the leader is the closest. In her best Shimadow she says "Bring me that ones head!" She screams as tendrils of lightning spark off the ground. 



Spoiler



Með godsrinn means By the Gods. As best I can get translated at least from old Norse.  .


----------



## Gigeaux (Feb 26, 2021)

Volki charges her daggers with lightning and runs forward to engage with the closest enemy. “We won’t eat your hearts, but we will take them as trophies.”


Spoiler: rolls



roll #1: 93(+71luck)= 164, roll #2: 89


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Feb 26, 2021)

Askari will waste no time, charge in, and engage in melee. If they move to flank him, he will shield bash one opponent and use that opening to maneuver out of the flank. Trying to keep an attacker in between him and the other attackers. 



Spoiler: Random Rolls



Reused 85, 66, & 5


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 1, 2021)

The Enemy Leader said:
			
		

> "...Ack! Pissing on the wind! She's a kako'tadimoro'! Kill them or they will hunt us down and eat our hearts."




*Wrenn says,* "So that's how it is, eh? Fine. Here's something for that heart of yours that you're so worried about."

Wrenn shoots the leader in the chest with an arrow, and then attacks him with heat.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Reaction: 88 (from previous post, un-used roll.)
Bow attack: 97 (+93 luck) = 190
Heat: 72


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 2, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will... charge in...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... shoots the leader...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki... lightning and runs forward...



        *GM:*  Hands and body may be "charged" but not metal weapons.
TIP: Volki is a stealth combatant. She should move to flank an enemy with a comrade.     


Astrid said:


> ... Astrid... moving... use her lighting... leader...



        *GM:*  TIP ALL: Bending waylines requires no visual representation unless making light. Visuals are for roleplay and aesthetics, but I love roleplay.

REMINDER: Use no visuals if ever fighting in civilization.     


Spoiler: Hide



Astrid: 24(shade)
Hiroshi: 26(shade)
Volki: 23(camo)
Shimadow: 30 + 112(d100) = 142





Spoiler: Wariness



Wrenn: -7





Spoiler: Enhancement



Oorvid: 29(motility): 119 seconds
29(strength): 120 seconds





Spoiler: Reaction



Askari: 22(readiness) + 23(speed) + 22(clarity) + 169(d100) = 236
Astrid: 22 + 26 + 24 + 60 = 132
Hiroshi: 23 + 21 + 25 + 31 = 100
Oorvid: 23 + 22 + 23 + 84 = 152 + 29(motility) = 181
Volki: 24 + 23 + 23 + 73 = 143
Wrenn: 22 + 24 + 27 + 88 = 161
Shimadow: 17 + 25 + 11 + 94 = 147





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Askari: 200(move) - 236(reaction) = ~0, 50, 100, 150
Oorvid: 200(move) - 181 = 19, 69, 119
Wrenn: 300(bow) - 161 = 139
Shimadows: 180(javelin) - 147 = 33
Volki: 300(move) - 143 = 157
Astrid: 200(bending) - 132 = 68
Hiroshi: 200(throw) - 100 = 100





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Aggression: Body + Strength + Combat + Melee
Finesse: Body + Motility + Combat + Melee
Accuracy: Mind + Knowledge + Learning + Athletics
Fury: Essence + Confluence + Mysticism + ...
Clarity: Essence + Cohesion + Mysticism + ...
Askari: 22(aggression) + 25(accuracy) + 22(fury) + 85(d100) = 154 x 4
Oorvid: 24 + 22 + 30 + 125 = 201 x 3
Shimadows: 53 + 135 = 188
Volki: 24(finesse) + 23 + 23(clarity) + 164 = 234

Readiness: Body + Motility + Combat + Melee
Avoidance: Mind + Knowledge + Learning + Tactile
Analysis: Essence + Adhesion + Mysticism + Divination
Askari: 22(readiness) + 22(avoidance) + 22(analysis) + 66(d100) = 132
Oorvid: 23 + 21 + 23 + 66 = 133 + 29(motility) = 162
Shimadows: 17 + 30 + 11 + 76 = 134





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Bending: Mind + Knowledge + Will + Learning + Mercantile
Astrid: 31(bending) + 24(shock) + 79(d100) = 134
Volki: 30 + 23 + 89 = 142
Wrenn: 28 + 22 + 72 = 122

Shimadows: 17(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 90(d100) = 128





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Throw: Body + Motility + Combat + Projectile
Accuracy: Mind + Knowledge + Learning + Athletics
Clarity: Essence + Cohesion + Mysticism + ...
Shimadows: 53 + 200 = 253 - 50(range), - 0(range) = 203, 253
Wrenn: 22 + 24 + 27 + 190 = 263 - 50(into melee) = 213
Hiroshi: 23 + 21 + 25 + 190 = 259 - 50(range) = 209

Wrenn: 23(avoid) + 24(analysis) + 190 = 227 - 7(surprise) = 220
Hiroshi: 22 + 28 + 124 = 174 + 26(shade) = 200
Astrid: 27 + 23 + 93 = 143 + 24(shade) = 167
Volki: 22 + 23 + 89 = 134 + 23(camo) = 157
Shimadows: 30 + 11 + 134 = 175





Spoiler: Combat Data



S1: 154 - 134 = 20% * 11 = 2 x 2 = 4 - 2(deflect) = 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
134 - 128 = 6% * 4 = ~1. Body: 8 - 1 = 7, injured.
213 - 175 = 38% * 8 = 3 - 2(deflect) = 1. Body: 7 - 1 = 6, hurt.
234 - 134 = 34% + 100(flank) = 134% * 6 = 8 - 2(deflect) = 6. Body: 6 - 6 = 0, incapacitated.
S3: 154 - 134 = 20% * 3 = ~1 - 1(soak) = 0.
209 - 175 = 34% * 9 = 3 - 2(deflect) = 1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9
S2: 201 - 134 = 67% * 11 = 7 - 2(deflect) = 5 x 2 = 10. Body: 10 - 10 = 0, incapacitated.
S4: 201 - 134 = 67% * 11 = 7 - 2(deflect) = 5. Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.


        *GM:*  NOTE: Astrid is best at lightning. Volki should use acid(damages Body) or venom(damages Mind). Wrenn should quit heating his stone arrowheads and use acid on his opponent simultaneously.     
Askari moves with a speed and liquid fluidity belying his physical stature. He closes and engages with the first Shimadow Rover before any of them can even think to throw a javelin. He manages to cut the first opponent twice, causing minor harm and keeps the second at bay with his buckler, though unable to do any damage with it. Before he falls, the first opponent sticks Askari with a javelin, causing significant injury. His second opponent turns and throws a javelin at the approaching Volki, causing harm, though some was deflected by her tunic.

Oorvid, though slightly slower to react, moves with enhanced speed. He cuts his first opponent twice, causing him to fall, before turning on the second and cutting him for injury, as well. In the course of the melee, he takes two javelins through the tunic.

Astrid releases a visible bolt of electricity that travels 13 strides from her relocation to strike the first opponent of Askari, adding to his hurt. In turn, a hidden Shimadow throws a javelin at her that strikes her side below her protective mantle and cuts a painful gash.

Like Astrid, Wrenn causes more harm to the opponent of Askari by grazing him with an arrow. Unfortunately, Wrenn is niched by a javelin of a previously hidden foe.

Once Volki reaches her first mate, her flanking position gains her an added advantage and her knife cuts deep, dropping the enemy to the ground.

By the time he can throw, Hiroshi sees that Askari needs more help than Oorvid and throws a javelin at the one who was pushed away with a shield, not wanting to risk throwing into melee. The javelin is partially deflected by clothing. In return, Hiroshi is the target of an ineffective javelin launch from a hidden Shimadow.

All things seeming to be about even, the Shimadow do not frighten from the visible display of magic innate talent from either Astrid or Volki and show intent to continue fighting.









*OOC:*


Logistics: Askari and Oorvid are in melee with a single opponent each.  Astrid is 13 strides from that melee and 10 strides from her previously hidden opponent. Hiroshi is about 5 strides from the melee and 10 strides from his previously hidden opponent. Volki is double teaming with Askari. Wrenn is remains at 11 strides from the central melee with a previously hidden opponent 5 strides from him.








Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: 188 - 132 = 56% * 10 = 6. Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured
Astrid: 203 - 167 = 36% * 10 = 4. Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4 - 1 = 3
Oorvid: 188 - 162 = 26% * 10 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1 x 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt
Tunic: 70 - 1 - 1 = 68%
Volki: 203 - 157 = 46% * 10 = 5 - 2(tunic) = 3. Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48%
Wrenn: 253 - 220 = 33% * 10 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated
Tunic: 60 - 1 = 59%
Arrows: 15 - 1 = 14





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
curious stones: 2, ??
Dark Green Stone: 1 brick, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??

Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State combat intentions and provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 2, 2021)

Wrenn will affect the no-longer-hidden opponent with acid, as he brings his bow up for a second shot (also against the opponent who came out of hiding.)



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Acid = 55
Bow = 91+96 = 187... man, I wish I could get that lucky on the acid roll


----------



## Gigeaux (Mar 2, 2021)

Now that Volki is near the enemy she decides to use a venom attack on him hoping to make him less capable of fighting. Then she will take another swing with her daggers.


Spoiler: random rolls



72 and 83


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Mar 2, 2021)

Askari will ignore the injury and focus on his opponent. He will fight defensively, trying to occupy his attention and trusting on Volki to finish him. If the opponent move to attack Volki, he will aggressively go on the attack.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



100!! (+47 luck) = 147 and 81


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 3, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke
Though the javelin missed its mark, it only takes that one throw for Hiroshi to spot his previously hidden opponent by following the trajectory backward to its source. He runs toward the new Shimadow, launching one more of his own javelins as he goes. When the javelin flies, it is accompanied by a bolt of electricity, dancing visible sparks along the stone blade.







*OOC:*


57, 99+67=166


----------



## Astrid (Mar 3, 2021)

Astrid eyes flair as she is wounded. She turns her attention to the enemy who struck and slaps her hands together before thrusting her hand forward and sending a bolt of lightning toward him. 



Spoiler: Rolls



13 and 99


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 4, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... acid... bow...





Gigeaux said:


> ... Volki... venom... daggers.





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari... fight defensively... trusting on Volki...





Osthelerin said:


> ... Hiroshi... runs toward the new Shimadow, launching... javelin... electricity...





Astrid said:


> Astrid... lightning...





Spoiler: Enhancement



Astrid: 24(shade): 176 seconds
Hiroshi: 26(shade): 176 seconds
Volki: 23(camo): 9 minutes
Oorvid: 29(motility): 117 seconds
29(strength): 118 seconds





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Askari: 150 + 50(sword) + 60(injured) = 260
Oorvid: 119 + 50(axe) + 20(hurt) = 189, 239
Wrenn: 139 + 300(bow) + 10(hurt) = 449
Volki: 157 + 200(bending) + 30(hurt) = 387, 437
Astrid: 68 + 200(bending) + 40(hurt) = 308
Hiroshi: 100 + 200(bending) = 300
Shimadows: 33 + 180, 90 = 303
S1: incapacitated.
S2: incapacitated.
S3: 303 + 10(hurt) = 313
S4: 303 + 50(hurt) = 353





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Askari: 22(aggression) + 25(accuracy) + 22(fury) + 147(d100) = 216 + 100(flank) = 316
Oorvid: 24 + 22 + 30 + 144 = 220 + 29(strength) = 249
Shimadows: 53 + 144 = 197
Volki: 24(finesse) + 23 + 23(clarity) + 72 = 142

Askari: 22(readiness) + 22(avoidance) + 22(analysis) + 81(d100) = 147
Oorvid: 23 + 21 + 23 + 81 = 148 + 29(motility) = 177
Shimadows: 17 + 30 + 11 + 81 = 139





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 31(bending) + 24(shock) + 112(d100) = 167
Volki: 30 + 23 + 83 = 136
Wrenn: 28 + 22 + 55 = 105

Shimadows: 17(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 83(d100) = 121





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 22(launch) + 24(accuracy) + 27(launch) + 187 = 260 + 50(range) = 310
Hiroshi: 23 + 21 + 25 + 57 = 126
Shimadows: 53 + 122 = 175

Wrenn: 23(avoid) + 24(analysis) + 187(d100) = 234
Hiroshi: 22 + 28 + 166 = 216 + 26(shade) = 242
Astrid: 27 + 23 + 112 = 162 + 24(shade) = 186
Shimadows: 30 + 11 + 155 = 196





Spoiler: Combat Data



S1: incapacitated.
S3: 316 - 139 - 25(kilter) = 152% * 11 = 17. Body: 9 - 17 = -8. unconscious.
S2: 201 - 134 = 67% * 11 = 7 - 2(deflect) = 5 x 2 = 10. Body: 10 - 10 = 0, incapacitated.
S4: 249 - 139 = 110% * 11 = 12 - 2(deflect) = 10 x 2. Body: 5 - 20 = -15, unconscious.
S6: 167 - 121 = 46% * 4 = 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
S7: 310 - 196 = 114% * 8 = 9 - 2(deflect) = 7. Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured.


With even more enhancement than in the first few seconds, Oorvid continues to carve through the Shimadows, dropping his second with a vicious cut across the abdomen. His follow through with the other hand is unnecessary but reflexive. This Shimadow is bleeding out upon the ground. He will not recover.

Askari realizes two things immediately. His second opponent is still focused on Volki; and despite his own injury, he can move faster. He punches his sword through the Shimadow's lower right side, piercing a kidney. The damage is severe enough to take away consciousness.

Hiroshi throws his javelin in vain, badly missing the agile Shimadow; though as fortune would have it, easily avoids the the return javelin of his enemy.

Another visible bolt of electricity races from the hands of Astrid toward an enemy, a fraction of a second after a javelin is launched at her. The shock causes a jolt of pain in the Shimadow, as Astrid slides to the side, avoiding the javelin.

Wrenn must avoid a second incoming javelin before he is able to fire his own arrow. While the javelin misses its mark, the arrow does not. It punches through clothing and into the gut of the Shimadow, causing significant harm.

Four Shimadow are down. Two of the distant three are hurt, one significantly, and all are now empty-handed, having foolishly thrown both javelins, thinking the younger party would be easily overcome. Those three forsake any hope of continue combat and attempt to flee it. No one in the party sustained further damage.









*OOC:*


Logistics: Astrid is 10 strides from her hurt opponent, who is running away, barely impeded. Hiroshi is 5 strides from his uninjured  opponent, who is running away. Wrenn is 5 strides from his significantly hurt opponent, who is hobbling away.






        *GM:*  With regard to in-game morality of common society, it is NOT considered to be malevolent to quickly kill a downed enemy. This is most often considered a mercy, as opposed to allowing the multitude of animals that occupy the Wilds to devour a dying person while he is yet alive.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: 188 - 132 = 56% * 10 = 6. Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured
Astrid: 203 - 167 = 36% * 10 = 4. Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 4 - 1 = 3
Oorvid: 188 - 162 = 26% * 10 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1 x 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt
Tunic: 70 - 1 - 1 = 68%
Volki: 203 - 157 = 46% * 10 = 5 - 2(tunic) = 3. Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48%
Wrenn: 253 - 220 = 33% * 10 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated
Tunic: 60 - 1 = 59%
Arrows: 15 - 1 = 14





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
curious stones: 2, ??
Dark Green Stone: 1 brick, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??

Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State after-action intentions and provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Astrid (Mar 4, 2021)

Astrid fueled with anger and pain sends another lightning bolt at the fleeing enemy. She cares little if she hits and kills or simply scares him more. Once the battle has fully stopped. She will help dress her wounds and the others who might need help. Afterward she suggest that perhaps the party should do some good in the world and figure out where the supplies the Shimadow had raided came from and if it seems from civilized people, perhaps returning what they can in exchange for a possible place to rest and to establish a good reputation. Else if it appears it did not come from a civilized group, more talk about what should be done should happen.



Spoiler: Roll



86 and 34 (Idk I like giving another random roll sometimes for the hells of it)


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Mar 4, 2021)

Askari will go about giving the combatants a clean death. With his task complete he will accept Astrid’s aid in tending his wounds. Upon hearing Astrid’s words he nods in approval, and gains a fair amount of respect for her.

Not many in this life would think to help others, especially someone they probably do not know. I approve. La fortuna favorisce la gentilezza. 

After speaking with Astrid, He will nod to Oorvid. 

You fight well 

He will then go see if anything of value can be found amongst the dead, and caution that they shouldn’t remain long. The Shimadow that escaped might be part of a larger group. 









*OOC:*


 “La fortuna favorisce la gentilezza” is something his mother would preach to him, translating “Fortune/Luck favors kindness” 









Spoiler: Random Roll



69


----------



## Gigeaux (Mar 4, 2021)

After dressing any wounds she has, Volki will help with everyone else’s wounds alongside Astrid. She also feels Astrids idea is a noble one, and Askari is correct that we should not stay long. Once all the wounds are dressed and healing has begun, she will join Askari in searching the bodies for anything of value.


Spoiler: rolls



96(+47)=153


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 5, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke
With a sigh of relief, Hiroshi will simply watch the fleeing Shimadow go. Being uninjured, he will first circumnavigate the area looking for thrown javelins, while their possible locations are still fresh in his mind. He will then assist to render aid to the injured, and to gather the remainder of anything useful that can be collected from the Shimadow.







*OOC:*


60


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 9, 2021)

Astrid said:


> Astrid... sends another lightning bolt... returning what they can...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari... clean death.... nods in approval... see if anything of value...





Gigeaux said:


> ... Volki will help with everyone else’s wounds... searching...





Osthelerin said:


> ... Hiroshi... looking for thrown javelins... render aid... gather...





Spoiler: Active Search



Askari: 22(observation) + 22(clarity) + 69(d100) = 113
Volki: 22 + 23 + 153 = 198
Astrid: 29 + 26 + 86 = 141
Hiroshi: 21 + 25 + 60 = 106





Spoiler: Render Aid



Askari: 22(medicine) + 25(mend) + 69(d100) = 113
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 79 = 131
Volki: 22 + 23 + 153 = 198
Astrid: 29 + 22 + 34 = 85
Hiroshi: 21 + 23 + 60 = 104


        *GM:*  Commonality of belief or superstition among all peoples is that while the body is temporal, the essence is eternal. After a body expires, the essence moves on to some other existence. The process is aided by the decomposition of the body. The more advanced peoples burn a body to free its essence immediately. Others prefer a more natural approach of allowing the body to consumed by denizens of the local wild, which is most common. Burying or, especially, entombing a body is considered to be a curse that can trap an essence causing it to remain and become a problem. Fallen enemies are almost always left on a field of battle or relocated a short distance from it.     
Astrid takes the mere seconds to generate an addition bolt of lightning, but the target only needs two steps to be out of range and the bolt will not form. It is really of no consequence as the day has already been won.

Askari quickly and mercifully ends the four fallen foes. Oorvid then drags each body, after it is searched, in a different direction to leave them in the forest.

Circumnavigating the battle area, Hiroshi is able to locate half of all thrown javelins, which only numbers 3. Since the weapons belonging to the Shimadows have ularin heads, he gathers them for his own use.

Collectively searching the bodies and the area where the supplies were dropped before combat initiated, the party collects three strings of dried meats, a woven basket of tubers, and two skins of fermented berry juice. Additionally on the fallen, there are four retained javelins and various common gear of snares and pouches.

Askari finds a thumb sized white stone that feels wet when rubbed and a talisman made of a skull of bandy game cock.

Astrid finds two bags of nuts and some mushrooms near one of the sleeping areas, as well as a white stone on one of the bodies, similar to the one Askari found, but it does not feel slick to the touch.

Hiroshi finds two bags of nuts and a small pouch of dried leaves near one of the sleeping areas, as well as a dull colored stone that has flecks of bright orange in it, on one of the bodies.

Volki finds a fist sized lump of coal, a thumb sized, dark green stone, a thumb sized white stone identical to the one Astrid located, and a talisman made of the skull of a common jay.

Looking at the collected items, Oorvid shows Askari and Volki some of the things they had previously collected and explains that some of them harbor some kind of affinity to be kept, like his grey and red flecked stone that he says makes him feel more alive (Confluence +1). "We have several things that we have kept, but we are, as yet, unsure as to why."

After all is said and done Oorvid again addresses the party, but has Wrenn translate as he speaks in Spiofthest. "I don't think we need to relocate to rest for the night. I think I know what is going on here. Various Shimadow clans have located these keeps and tunnels and are using them to stage raids on local communities. The first party we encountered was younger and less apt than this one. If each group is in communication with the others, I think they are using the tunnels, hence the obvious cleaning and repairs we have seen. We can just block that trap door."

As it so happens, Oorvid is correct and the night is uneventful. The injuries that would naturally have taken many days to heal, recover in just a few hours, including Askari, who was the most hurt and was having difficulty even walking. The morning brings fair weather and a few new battle scars but no remaining damage. Astrid makes a pile of the three strings of meat, basket of tubers, and two wine skins, which obviously belonged to some small community to the northeast of the party's current location. It is suspected to be very near.



Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured
Time: 10 days * 6 / (113 + 131 + 198 + 85 + 104) = 2 hours, 17 minutes
Astrid: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt
Time: 10 days * 4 / 631 = 1 hour, 32 minutes
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 3, stone: 3, ularin
Oorvid: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt
Time: 10 days * 2 / 631 = 46 minutes
Tunic: 70 - 1 - 1 = 68%
Volki: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt
Time: 10 days * 3 / 631 = 1 hour, 9 minutes
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48%
Wrenn: Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated
Time: 10 days / 631 = 23 minutes
Tunic: 60 - 1 = 59%
Arrows: 14





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Bird Skulls: 5, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 4 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
curious stones: 2, ??
Dark Green Stone: 1 brick, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??

Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP and improves in Spiofthest by 2%. State idle actions and travel intentions and provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Mar 9, 2021)

Askari will spend his down time checking his weapon for damage, and studying the stone and skull talisman. In the morning, he advocates for finding the local village.

These people were raided and they probably need aid, we should not waste time.




Spoiler: Random Roll



66


----------



## Gigeaux (Mar 9, 2021)

Volki uses the time before she sleeps that night to examine the stones and the bird skull talisman she found hoping to find a deeper understanding or connection with them. The next morning when Askari mentions making haste to the village, Volki becomes contemplative. While she indeed wishes to do the right thing for the village that was plundered, it has occurred to her that she and Wrenn look like the same peoples who have just raided the village. Returning their things may not be as cut and dry as it may seem. 
“We must keep in mind that the village was raided by the Shimadow, and though we know that we are not hostile, the villagers will not. They will see Shimadow in our party and be untrusting. We cannot simply rush into the village, though I do still wish to return their belongings.”


Spoiler: random roll



rolled 49


----------



## Astrid (Mar 9, 2021)

"Agreed. We could keep the spoils we have found, but we are more than these savages. We can split the party in order to return them. They still might not trust any of us, but we can always try."


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 11, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke
Hiroshi, listening to the conversations, offers a dissenting opinion to assuage the trepidation of having two Shimadow members in the party. "Remember the comment the head Rover made when he saw Wrenn with Astrid and Oorvid. The fact that we are a mixed traveling party definitively indicates that we are not just some nomadic wanderers. Granted it does not guarantee that we are benevolent."

"I do think that we should approach slowly and with caution, but I think, if Wrenn and Volki are seen hiding or come from hiding, it was cause more suspicion rather than less."

He then makes ready for sleep and gathers the brick of aluminum and a lump of coal to himself. He mentions to Volki that one time he fell asleep while holding the ant pinchers he now wears around his neck. "I dreamed about they may be connected to me. It was very interesting. When I woke, I fashioned a necklace for I knew they would benefit my mental clarity. (Cohesion +1) Don't worry if you fall asleep. I am sure the same will happen for you."








*OOC:*


71


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 12, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari... checking... studying... finding...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki... examine... making haste...





Astrid said:


> "Agreed..."





Osthelerin said:


> Hiroshi... offers... gathers...





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



This determines if a mineral, ore, plant, or piece of an animal is tuned to a particular proclivity of waylines, meaning that the item may be used to enhance the manipulation of Waylines or augment the developmental abilities of its bearer. For a positive result, the effectiveness must be equal to or exceed the sum of 60 and the multiple of rarity and 20. The numeric value for the effectiveness of this task is calculated by adding the Alchemy (Learning) task, the Analysis (Mysticism) task, and a random d100.

The specific proclivity may be determined by multiplying the rarity factor of the item by 10 days and then dividing by total effectiveness. This value, when expressed in hours, must be equal to or less than the character’s effective Will. Effective will is the sum of Mind, Will, Discipline, and Resolve. This task may not be performed in conjunction with any other active task but may be performed during any leisure activity, including sleeping. While sleeping, the divining Bender will dream of the nature of the item, waking briefly upon conclusion. Even while sleeping, analysis time, in hours, may not exceed the character’s effective Will.

Ecology:        Mind + Learning + Knowledge
Analysis:        Essence + Mysticism + Adhesion
Effectiveness:        Alchemy + Analysis + d100 => 100
Analysis Time:        20 days / Effectiveness <= Will (when expressed in hours)

Askari: 22(alchemy) + 22(analysis) + 66(d100) = 110, success
Time: 20 / 110 = 5 hours, fail
Hiroshi: 21 + 29 + 71 = 121, success
Time: 20 / 121 = 4 hours, fail
Oorvid: 21 + 24 + 62 = 107, success
Time: 20 / 107 = 5 hours, fail
Volki: 22 + 23 + 49 = 94, fail


Late that evening or even into the night, each person feels an undeniable compulsion to keep the various collected trinkets and talismans, but no one can explain as to why, so they are aded to the already carried collection of items.

It rained some during the night and the morning breaks a bit damp with a low lying fog. The dampness brings a quiet to the forest that seems to have a calming effect. Only the myriad of songbirds are unaffected as the flit and sing as usual, maybe even more than usual.

After about three hours of slowly walking in a general northeasterly direction, sound of civilization reach the ears of the party before anything can be seen. Astrid notices a hidden sentry and makes a simple bird call that the party knows as halt. She whispers the direction of the sentry and everyone is able to locate him. Oorvid waves a greeting and holds up the woven basket of tubers.



The sentry steps from cover and motions with his head for the party to approach but does not lower his guard or unknock his arrow. He keeps his distance behind the party as everyone passes. This behavior is expected. When the party enters the tiny village proper, standing in the middle of a cleared area, speaking grandiosely to a group of seated villagers is none other than the Storyteller. Seeing the party, he waves and says in Spiofthest, "Dia duit, a phaisti." (Hello, children)


Noticing Askari and Volki, who recognize the man from his past visits to the Ansylin village, he says, "Askari and Volki, vedo che ti sei iscritto, Buono." (I see you have joined. Good.)

The strange, elder Spiofthest motions for the party to come join him and then turns and continues to speak in the unfamiliar language of the local villagers. Parts of it sound similar to Centrin and Ansylin. With the Storyteller hosting conversations, he introduces the party to several members of the village of people he identifies as Rheini. He begins to use Shimadow when speaking to the party so that all can understand. The man demonstrates fluency in four different languages. It is uncanny. The people are grateful for the return of their food and offer to share the drink with them. The drink is rather good.

This village is centered around a collapsed pergola. Underneath, it is suspected to have a buried tunnel that would have connected it to the site occupied by the defeated Shimadow, which explains why they had traveled overland.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 3, stone: 3, ularin
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 70 - 1 - 1 = 68%
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48%
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 = 59%
Arrows: 14





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Jay Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Dark Green Stone: 9, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Emberstone: 1, ??
Slickstone: 1, ??
White stone: 3, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP and acquires Rheini at 2%. State idle actions and communal intentions and provide 1 random roll.


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 12, 2021)

*OOC:*


1 square = 1 hour of travel


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 12, 2021)

Wrenn, whom has been unusually quiet, and very contemplative, breaks his reverie at last upon seeing the Storyteller. He smiles at the man, and bids him greeting in the Shimadow language. The greeting translates loosely as "Good to see you again, wise one."

Wrenn will take the opportunity to explore the village, and to talk with anyone whom will listen. He is interested in learning the language of these people, because he foresees a time when he will probably want to return here.

Wrenn will also try to discover what sorts of bows these people employ, and compare them to his own. He will also inquire as to whether or not they have any extra arrows they'd be willing to sell.

Last but not least, Wrenn will walk out about 100 meters from the village to gather herbs and edible plants.



Spoiler: Random Roll



85


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Mar 13, 2021)

Askari will kind heartedly greet the Storyteller.

Vecchio pazzo. Dove in questa terra non stai vagando?




Spoiler: Translation



Crazy old man. Where in this land are you not wandering?



Askari will try and be social, communicating the best he can given the language barrier. If he can gain the help of the Storyteller as a translator, he will try and learn if these raids happen often; and if so, is it the same group every time?

When he see Wrenn go to gather herbs and plants, he will offer his assistance.

Being raised in the desert, I’m not yet very familiar with the edible plant of this region. If you don’t mind the help, I would love to learn. 





Spoiler: Random Roll



97!! (+77 luck) = 174


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 13, 2021)

*Wrenn smiles,* "I welcome the help. Come, I will show you what to look for."

Wrenn graciously accepts Askari's help, and begins showing him "the ropes" of woodland herbalism.



Spoiler: Another Random Roll



67


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 17, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke
Hiroshi waves to the Storyteller, "ut se habeat diem, Relator?"


Spoiler: Centrin



"How fares the day, Storyteller?"


He shifts all of his javelins to his left hand and makes a universal gesture of peace. He shows the people the supplies the party has turned and listens intently as the Storyteller translates the inquiry of Askari about the raids. He points to the ularin head of a newly acquired javelin and attempts to ask if the Rheini people know anything of the metal.








*OOC:*


75


----------



## Astrid (Mar 17, 2021)

"Greetings once again Storyteller. You always seem to appear when we least expect you"


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 18, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... explore... what sorts of bows... extra arrows... about 100 (strides) ... gather...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari... try and learn if these raids... offer his assistance...





Osthelerin said:


> Hiroshi... points to the ularin head...



Oorvid is more curios as to how this village came to be centered around the collapsed pergola and if the Rheini are aware of any such other structures.

The Rheini people seem to be as open and benevolent as the Spiofthest and Centrin. Though Askari and Volki are not specifically familiar with these other tribes outside of this group of new friends, they find that the Rheini treat them like family, despite that Volki and Wrenn are Shimadow.

With the remarkable language skills of the Storyteller. The Rheini people tell the story of finding this flat rock and seeing a white elk standing upon it. This was taken as a fortuitous sign to stop wandering. The village had been bountiful and pleasant until the raids from the Shimadow Rovers started last season. They had been coming once a tenday, taking mostly food and leaving quickly. Pursuit proved fruitless, as they seemed to vanish from the forest.

The Storyteller explains to the party that the Rheini are normally suspicious of stone structures; and though having discovered the pergola to the southwest and another structure due south, they have not investigated them. They claim that the building to the south, about a three hour walk is haunted.

The Rheini are happy to speak at length about their bows and proficiency in archery. They are competent hunters. Their bows are made from thin rods of decreasing length bound together to form a stronger bow than the simple manufacture of the one carried by Wrenn. In exchange for the return of the lost materials, the people offer him a stranded bow. Disappointingly, they have no technological advancement with regard to metal and know nothing of the ularin. Their own arrows are stone tipped.

Oorvid offers a suggestion to his friends. "If I am correct, we cannot be more than a day or so from the Spiofthest village. We could arrange to establish trade between the two, like there is between the Spiofthests and the Centrins. Once we check out this "haunted" structure to the south, we could also see about trade with the village of Askari and our own."


Spoiler: Prospecting



This represents the desire to locate almost anything useful to the character, that may or may not be hidden from view or even require labor to collect, including anomalies, plants, minerals, ores, etc. Success is determined by meeting or exceeding the predetermined rank requirements of the tables found herein. The numeric value for the effectiveness of this task is calculated by adding the Prospecting (Learning) task, the Analysis (Mysticism) task, and a random d100.

Prospecting: Mind + Knowledge + Learning + Mercantile
Analysis: Essence + Adhesion + Mysticism +
Effectiveness: Prospecting + Analysis + d100
Askari: 22 + 22 + 174 = 218
Wrenn: 24 + 24 + 85 = 133


One older and a younger Rheini accompany Wrenn and Askari as they explore the area. Openness and a friendly nature does not mean foolhardy. Perhaps it is only curiosity but perhaps it is some degree of protectiveness that provokes the two to go along. Either way, once the nature of the exploration is discovered, the Rheini speak at length about various shrubs and vines. The language cannot be understood, but the nature of the subject seems obvious by the way that the various plants are touched. It is quickly determined that the villagers regularly harvest the useful plants in their vicinity.

Some compulsory force seems to direct the attention of Askari to a small patch of bright yellow mushrooms, almost hidden next to the trunk of a large tree. He does not know what draws him to them but after he picks some, he spits on his hands and wipes off his fingers on his clothing.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 3, stone: 3, ularin
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 70 - 1 - 1 = 68%
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48%
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 = 59%
Arrows: 14





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 4 measures, ??
Jay Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Dark Green Stone: 9, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Emberstone: 1, ??
Slickstone: 1, ??
White stone: 3, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP and improves in Rheini by 2%. State idle actions and communal intentions and provide 1 random roll.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Mar 19, 2021)

Askari nods to Oorvids words

My people should be very open to trade.

Once he finds the mushrooms, he will ask Wrenn and, if needed, the Rheini through the Storyteller, if they’re familiar with them. 

He will then check over his equipment and refill his water skins, in anticipation of heading to this “haunted” structure at daybreak. 



Spoiler: Random Roll



68


----------



## Gigeaux (Mar 19, 2021)

Volki is relieved that her worries of being misunderstood because she is Shimadow were for naught. She finally begins to truly enjoy her time speaking to and listening to this new language has spent a great deal of time in the village chatting with many new people to gain the best proficiency she can. Establishing new trade routes to different villages is an exciting prospect that she knows the elders of the village will be proud of them for. She decides to restock supplies for the upcoming trek to this “haunted” ruin. Then she does a bit of exploring around the village herself for anything that seems to call to her.


Spoiler: random roll



81


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 26, 2021)

Oorvid said:
			
		

> *Oorvid offers a suggestion to his friends:* "If I am correct, we cannot be more than a day or so from the Spiofthest village. We could arrange to establish trade between the two, like there is between the Spiofthests and the Centrins. Once we check out this "haunted" structure to the south, we could also see about trade with the village of Askari and our own."




*Wrenn nods, saying:* "Yes, let's explore the haunted structure, and then make our way to the Spiofthest village afterwards."



Spoiler: Random Roll



75


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 26, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari nods... asks... if they’re familiar...



Wrenn shakes his head, having little knowledge of plants and none of mushrooms. The Rheini also shake their heads at the particularly bright yellow mushroom, indicating that none of them has come across such before. The Storyteller begins in Ansylin then switches to Rheini once he turns his head away from Askari and back to the villagers, as he spins his tale. "Those remind me of faerie lanterns. I used to find them when I was a child, but faerie lanterns are white and glow in the dark. I used to find them...

Having heard many of his stories in the past, if not this one in particular, the party has more interest in investigation than sitting idly. As the group is walking away and is about to re-enter the forest proper, the Storyteller turns and says in Shimadow, using a much different tone of voice. "Do not eat those. Do not even let them rest on your bare skin for long."

He then turns back to his story as if never having interrupted himself. One of the small children waves as the party moves away.


Gigeaux said:


> Volki... restock... exploring...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn nods...





Spoiler: Prospecting



Volki: 23(prospecting) + 23(analysis) + 81(d100) = 127


While wandering the woods around the village and along the chosen path back south, Volki is drawn to some haphazardly strewn rocks where she finds a white stone that feels wet to the touch. Later she comes across an understory tree, a measure of whose leaves she feels compelled to pick.







*OOC:*


slickstone: 1, ??. leaves: 1 measure, ??






There is no Shimadow or Spiofthest word for "haunted" as these peoples have no natural superstition. The wording used by the Storyteller literally translates to an area possessed by an unknown malevolence. Astrid, Hiroshi, and Askari all come from cultures with a concept of religion and therefore have a better understanding of the superstitions of the Rheini. The differences in core beliefs among the party allows for some discussion during travel to better pique the interest of Oorvid, Volki, and Wrenn sans sarcassm.


Spoiler: Wariness



Askari: 22(perception) + 22(analysis) + 68(d100) = 112
Astrid: 31 + 23 + 50 = 104
Hiroshi: 22 + 30 + 75 = 127
Oorvid: 21 + 26 + 70 = 117
Volki: 23 + 23 + 81 = 127
Wrenn: 23 + 24 + 75 = 113


During the three hours it takes to reach the desired destination, Askari and Astrid are each able to capture a groundhog, Wrenn and Oorvid are each able to take a forest hare, and Hiroshi and Volki, together, bring down a forest peccary. This can provide enough meat for 12 meals, if well handled.

After about two hours, Hiroshi first then Volki both find a lashed together stick figure hanging from the trees. As the party nears where the keep should be, many more of the figures are noticed and pointed out for all to see. These figures are likely the heart of the particular phobia of the Rheini, but Volki and Wrenn both assure everyone that these things were not constructed by any Shimadows. The keep has not yet been seen, which is not surprising as the trees are smaller here and there is more undergrowth.







Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 3, stone: 3, ularin
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 70 - 1 - 1 = 68%
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48%
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 1 = 59%
Arrows: 14





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 4 measures, {heat x2}
Jay Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Dark Green Stone: 9, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Emberstone: 1, ??
Slickstone: 1, ??
White stone: 3, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP and improves in Rheini by 2%. Askari and Hiroshi improve by an additional 2% due to the closeness of their native languages. Everyone improves in Ansylin and Spiofthest by 2%. State idle actions and intentions and provide a random roll for each.






        *GM:*  As an oversight on my part for not including it in intra-party dialogue, Askari and Volki should each take a rodent tooth necklace from party inventory, until something better can be found.


----------



## Gigeaux (Mar 27, 2021)

Being unsure of what these stick dolls are or why they are here makes Volki very uncomfortable and wary. “We should do our best to be quiet and unseen. We do not know what awaits us here.” Volki will stay alert to her surroundings to try to see any enemies before they can get the drop on us. She will also try to blend into the surroundings. 


Spoiler: random rolls



96+[luck48]=144, 63 [\spoiler]


----------



## Astrid (Mar 31, 2021)

Astrid starts to ready her sling, before realizing that it is no longer needed. She gets low to the ground and follows behind the others. She attempts to keep an eye out for danger. But remains silent the whole trip, letting the various thoughts flow through her mind. 


Spoiler: Rolls



78,85 idk if a second roll is needed, but it is here.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Apr 1, 2021)

Askari will remain silent and continue to scan the area for potential danger. He will position himself to Oorvid’s left, in their forward position, in order to maximize the benefit of his buckler. Knowing it’s futility, he will not attempt to sneak.



Spoiler: Random Roll



88


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 2, 2021)

*Wrenn's eyes narrow with discernment:* "This is a warning. It's a marker, probably a territorial claim of some sort. If we proceed further, there's likely to be a fight. We should keep our wits about us."
Wrenn proceeds cautiously, bow drawn, arrow nocked, but no tension on the string.


Spoiler: Random Roll



71


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 2, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke
Hiroshi shifts back and forth on his feet, scanning the area. He comments quietly, "If the Shimadow we have twice encountered did not make these, I wonder who did, and I wonder if there is any connection to clans of Shimadow being at two of the other sites."







*OOC:*


40


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 2, 2021)

*Wrenn offers,* "Perhaps the Shimadow are at odds with a different tribe, for control of this region? But I wonder which tribe? My tribe was at odds with a tribe of Deviard, but I believe it was merely a circumstantial occurrence; they happened to be our nearest neighbors, and they wanted the same resources that we did. It's as simple as that. But there's no telling who made this thing."


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 2, 2021)

Gigeaux said:


> ... Volki... will stay alert... try to blend...





Astrid said:


> Astrid... keep an eye out for danger...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari... scan the area... position himself...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Wrenn proceeds cautiously...





Osthelerin said:


> Hiroshi... comments...





Spoiler: Stealth



Volki: 19(hide) + 25(camouflage) + 63 = 107
Time: 12 minutes





Spoiler: Active Search



Askari: 22(observation) + 22(clarity) + 88(d100) = 132
Astrid: 32 + 24 + 78 = 134
Hiroshi: 21 + 28 + 40 = 89
Oorvid: 21 + 23 + 80 = 124
Volki: 24 + 25 + 144 = 193
Wrenn: 24 + 34 + 71 = 129


Volki's skin darkens to some degree and the color shifts noticeably, with some semblance of mimicking the surrounding. It comes as a bit of a surprise for even she did not realize she had such talent. Wrenn realizes that he can cause the same effect.

Standing still for about as long as everyone can stand to do so only results in the natural sounds of the forest. Whatever the purpose of the people sized twana, they have no effect on animals. Slowly moving forward with Askari and Oorvid taking the lead and Astrid and Wrenn taking opposite flanks, the party soon discovers the second Keep. This one is in a much more dilapidated stage than the previous one, as communicated for the benefit of Askari and Volki.





With the trees being significantly smaller, more have invaded the standing structures. Coming in from the north, all of the main building seems to have collapsed except for the northwest corner and part of the back wall, which proves the back entrance to the structure is still intact. The walls and watch towers have all collapsed, except for the one on the northwest corner. The small quarry which was cut to provide the stones for the building has two fallen trees in it, which have been there for quite some time. The water is very dark, smells of soil, and lotus has grown around the fallen trees. A myriad of dragonflies, about the size of a person's arm, (yes this is a normal size in the game) hover over the surface, and never before seen creatures, later learned as frogs, jump from various perches to dive beneath the surface. Two colorful ducks take to flight.

During the cursory examination, no other people are seen or heard but Volki notices a footprint leading into the, still standing, back opening. The print is indicative of a male Faethrin but nothing more can be determined. As it is getting late, the party makes camp in order to have a fresh start in the morning.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 3, stone: 3, ularin
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48%
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 14





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 1 brick, ??

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 4 measures, {heat x2}
Jay Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 3, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, ??
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, ??

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Bloodstone: 1, (Health +1)
Dark Green Stone: 9, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Emberstone: 1, ??
Slickstone: 1, ??
White stone: 3, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State idle actions and intentions and provide a random roll for each.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Apr 2, 2021)

After making camp Askari will examine a couple of the trinkets that seem the most alluring.

Who ever lives here is using superstition to avoid a fight before it happens. They may be too small of a force to face the locals, they’re a peaceful people, or both. Or they’re neither, and just want to be left alone. However, small and peaceful doesn’t not mean they’re without teeth. The lack of tracks and abundance of wildlife indicates a large group doesn’t travel here often. We should contemplate our approach carefully. Also we’re likely being watched from that guard tower, at least that’s what I would do. 

While relaxing and studying the trinkets, Askari will forgo his customary weapon check. He doesn’t want to broadcast that he’s here for a fight, but he stays alert for anything from the keep or the feeling of being watched. 



Spoiler: Random Rolls



18, 76


----------



## Gigeaux (Apr 2, 2021)

Volki will scavenge for anything useful, edible, or that catches her eye before setting down with a couple of the trinkets that call to her most. Volki agrees with Askari’s assessment of the situation. While the place does seem quite unsettling to come upon, the set of tracks proves someone has been here but not many. She will also keep her guard up, watchful of any intrusion or the feeling of being watched.


Spoiler: random rolls



roll1- 60, roll2- 79 [/random rolls]


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 2, 2021)

Wrenn will check the footprint, and then try to track it backward, AWAY from the ruin, in an attempt to see where it came from, and therefore, to get an idea of where trouble might come from.


Spoiler: Random Roll



46


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 7, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari will examine...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki will scavenge...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will check...





Spoiler: Active Search



Wrenn: 24 + 34 + 71 = 129


Wrenn stands astride the print Volki shows everyone and looks back into the forest. The woods are much thicker here because of the smaller size of the trees, though they are still fairly large, and the increase in undergrowth. Looking out at the big picture instead of trying to focus on a single item, Wrenn notices two divergent game trails that are wide enough to accommodate a person, but it is impossible to know if either or both has done so.

One path is the one the party followed to arrive. This would lead back to the Rheini encampment. The other could lead to the pergola where the Shimadow were camped. The terrain is not well suited for tracking. The fact that Volki even spotted the print, she, Oorvid, and Wrenn would say was pure luck. Askari, Astrid, and Hiroshi would call it a stroke of fortune. Fortune implying the possible influence of a god, whereas luck is just a matter of statistics.

Oorvid listens to Askari and listens to Wrenn's findings before responding as best he can. He shruggs. "I do not know. I think no one is here. I think stick people for to keep others away because no one lives here. I think stairs to tunnel are open."

He then goes around the eutrophic quarry pond to see if he can catch some of those frogs to eat.



Spoiler: Prospecting



Oorvid: 21(observation) + 23(clarity) + 70(d100) = 114
Volki: 25 + 25 + 60, 79 = 110, 129


Circumnavigating the area, Volki finds a basket worth of edible plant material to add to whatever meat is acquired. She also finds and collects a measure of Itch Weed. Touching the leaves of this vine normally causes people to quickly develop a rash, hence its name, but she is unaffected. Just touching the leaves, she realizes that they will enhance her ability to manipulate chemical waylines to generate acidity.







*OOC:*


Itch Weed: 1 measure, {Acidity x2}






Oorvid manages to catch 11 of the frogs, which make for a fine meal.


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Askari: 22(alchemy) + 22(analysis) + 76(d100) = 120, success
Time: 10 days / 120 = 2 hours, success
Astrid: 32 + 23 + 75 = 130, success
Time: 20 days / 130 = 4 hours, success
Hiroshi: 21 + 31 + 75 = 127, success
Time: 10 days / 127 = 2 hours, success


Askari finds that he is most interested in the bones, claws, and teeth of animals but not fur or feathers. Everyone is drawn to curious stones. Astrid and Hiroshi are most fascinated by metal.

For Askari, the claws and fangs of the spider have the same feel. Either, when carried, seems to increase his impetus for physical function and intellectual cognizance. (Cohesion +1)

Astrid finds that an ingot of aluminum, when held while manipulating electromagnetic waylines, will enhance the effectiveness. {shock x3} With the help of Oorvid the brick of aluminum is broken into 6 usable ingots. She also realizes that an ingot could be used as a bullet for her sling, increasing her effective range for electrocution.

Taking one of the white stones that does not feel slick to the touch, Hiroshi finds that, while holding it, his mental fortitude is increased. (Will +1)

At dusk, just as the sun falls beneath the horizon, an entire colony of bats swarms from an arrow slit in the one remaining tower. Hiroshi remarks on it, saying that there is probably a mountain of guano in there like in the other tower that had bats. Everyone realizes that the bats would not have taken up residence if people were still there. The night is uneventful and the strange stick figures, called twana, are temporarily forgotten among the good food and good company. The morning light still brings with it no sign of other people. A tentative investigation proves that Oorvid's theory of the stairs is correct. They are intact, as well as access to the tunnels. The dust within the still standing portion of the keeps shows many prints leading in and out. This access point has seen much use.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 3, stone: 3, ularin
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48%
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 14





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 6 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 4 measures, {heat x2}
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1), {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Dark Green Stone: 8, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Emberstone: 1, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Flowers: 2 measures, ??










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State idle morning actions and travel intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Apr 7, 2021)

Askari will attach a spider fang to his necklace with the rodent incisor.

If we have use for more guano, we might want to gather it before heading into the tunnels. The tunnels might take us away from this place for some time. 

Askari will wait for the parties decision before leading the way towards either destination 



Spoiler: Random Roll (if needed)



54


----------



## Gigeaux (Apr 9, 2021)

Volki spends some time to weave bracelets out of the itch weed. The boost to acidity will be handy in any fight. “Have we used any of the guano that we picked up yet?”


Spoiler: random roll



roll= 81 [/random roll]


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 15, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke


Volki said:


> “Have we used any of the guano that we picked up yet?”



Hiroshi decides to address the inquiry from Volki. "No, but all of us have the talent to generate heat, even Oorvid and Askari. We were carrying 4 measures, but now there are 6 of us. With the bats asleep early in the day, we should be able to easily gather a little bit more without disturbing them too much."

Hiroshi volunteers to go grab a couple of handfuls before the party heads underground.







*OOC:*


90+72 = 162


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 15, 2021)

Wrenn will spend time in the morning trying to get a feel for what the various stones do, examining each one at length. As the morning wears on, he will turn his attention to the twana, drawing near to it, and attempting to ascertain whether or not the twana possesses any sort of proclivity of its own. When Hiroshi offers to gather guano, Wrenn offers to help.



Spoiler: Base Roll



98(+72 Luck) = 170


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 15, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki spends...





Osthelerin said:


> Hiroshi... grab a couple of handfuls...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... get a feel for... stones... twana... gather guano...



Hiroshi and Wrenn enter the tower to find that the weight and moisture from the guano has collapsed the center part of the second and third floors. Guano has begun to pile upon the ground, and there is evidence that other people have collected some. Bat guano is not eaten by any known insects, thus it is often found in large quantities. Guano is readily used as a fuel source for torches and lamps in all communities who have managed to locate a supply. Due to the ease of which it can be stored, it is also a commonly traded commodity.

The two young men gather just a little without disturbing the bats. This makes the second such colony that the party has discovered and regular trips can be made to gather it, once the area is safe. It is indicative of the nature of this party to secure the area and establish a path. Securing the safety of the area is not something just anyone can do, but gathering guano is.


Spoiler: Bat Guano



Heat x2
A character must have at least 1 rank in the Mysticism skill, 1 rank in Adhesion, and 1 rank in Confluence to make use of this item. Each measure disintegrates upon use. No need to make individual records. The inventory will be edited as each use is stated in a post.





Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Wrenn: 24(alchemy) + 24(analysis) + 170(d100) = 218, success
Time: 20 days / 218 = 3 hours, success


Since there are more green stones than any other, enough for every member of the party, Wrenn continually thumbs one of the stones while he goes through other morning activities. A little over 2 hours after doing so he discovers that he feels slightly stronger.


Spoiler: Livestone



Strength +2
A character must have 10 ranks in the Mysticism skill to make full use of this stone, which every character does. I will add this to all character records. Kudos!


Wrenn shakes his head and smiles at himself as he approaches one of the twana. The things are all made of wood. There is no way that they can harbor any proclivity as wood is an inhibitor. The items would have to be integrated with hair or feathers or some such, of which none are. The things are merely ominous decorations.


Spoiler: Wariness



Askari: 22(perception) + 22(analysis) + 54(d100) = 98
Astrid: 31 + 23 + 50 = 104
Hiroshi: 22 + 30 + 162 = 214
Oorvid: 21 + 27 + 103 = 151
Volki: 25 + 24 + 81 = 130
Wrenn: 23 + 24 + 170 = 217


Entering the tunnel system, the party become aware that others have traveled in all four directions. The path due north would lead to the Rheini village, but the pergola there is collapsed, and dust has settled over, almost obscuring, old prints in that direction. Most traffic has gone to the west, which would be where a party of Shimadow raiders was camped. The party has eliminated that threat. This leaves south and east. The south has seen more recent activity.

Oorvid states, as best he can in Shimadow, very quietly, "I think we go south. Most steps there. Trouble probably there, too."


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 3, stone: 3, ularin
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48%
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 14





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 6 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 12 measures, {heat x2}
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1), {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Livestone: 1, (Strength +2)
Emberstone: 1, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Itch Weed: 1 measure, {acidity x2}
Flowers: 2 measures, ??





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State idle actions and  intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 15, 2021)

Wrenn nods in agreement, and offers to take point. Wrenn will try to make himself harder to see, and he will also try to soften the sound of his footsteps.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



63, 91 (+66 Luck) = 157


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Apr 18, 2021)

Askari nods to the group 

South it is then

He will allow Wren enough room to not hamper his effort in stealth with his lumbering advance, but close enough to be able to render aid if needed 



Spoiler: Random Roll



56


----------



## Gigeaux (Apr 18, 2021)

Volki nods in agreement. She decides to take right flank to try to blend with the shadows and hide herself and silence her footsteps.


Spoiler: rolls



74, 99 (+ luck 66) = 165


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 21, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke
Hiroshi agrees to trail the party and be the rear guard, just incase anyone might enter after them and try to follow.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 21, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... offers to take point... harder to see... soften... his footsteps.





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari... will allow...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki nods...





Osthelerin said:


> Hiroshi... trail... rear guard...





Spoiler: Wariness



Askari: 22(perception) + 22(analysis) + 56(d100) = 100
Astrid: 31 + 23 + 50 = 104
Hiroshi: 22 + 30 + 75 = 127
Oorvid: 21 + 28 + 101 = 150
Volki: 25 + 24 + 165 = 214
Wrenn: 23 + 24 + 157 = 204


The tunnel system is about 5 strides underground. It is only 2 strides wide and 3 strides tall. During its active use, a person could have probably transversed the smooth path at a full run or, at least, at a forced march; but with the advent of age and disrepair, a slow, disconcerting walk is what the party can manage.

Wrenn moves far enough out front to not specifically be illuminated by the lantern rod that Oorvid and Askari alternate carrying, since they remain in the middle of the group. Being unable to flank in the narrows, Volki hangs back with Hiroshi as part of the rear guard. Astrid stays with Oorvid and Askari.

Being in a dark environment, Wrenn and Volki both cause their skin to darken in an attempt to blend in. Quite interestingly, the skin changes and mottles if touched by the light. Neither have any talent to alter sound but must physically try to be quiet.

After 6 long hours of walking, which only covers about 3 hours of the distance that could naturally be walked, the party enters an enlarged room with a metal ladder offering egress to the surface, a needed respite and preferred camping. The tunnel, at this juncture, only continues west.

Back on the surface, the pergola is intact though overgrown with vines and obscured in shrubbery. The forest here is populated by average size conifers. Oorvid and Askari begin gathering material for a fire. Astrid discovers a small covey of thrushes and manages to stun 4 of them with a charges sling stone. Hiroshi finds and pulls a groundhog from its den. Wrenn and Volki both give signal of having definitive evidence that someone else has camped here, and both are pretty certain that they caught a glimpse of a person or two headed the party's way through the forest from the southeast. The party has maybe 3 minutes before that someone or someones should arrive.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 3, stone: 3, ularin
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48%
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 14





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 6 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 12 measures, {heat x2}
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1), {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Livestone: 1, (Strength +2)
Emberstone: 1, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Itch Weed: 1 measure, {acidity x2}
Flowers: 2 measures, ??





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State mystical and physical intentions and provide two random rolls.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Apr 22, 2021)

Someone should take the high ground, if you can use those vine to reach the top of the pergola. Or maybe the trees. Maybe we can get a idea of their number and intent before they arrive. 

Askari will remain close to the southeastern side of the inside of the structure, relaxed and alert but not overly hostile. If the unknown subjects move to attack, he will use the structure as cover from range attacks until they’re close enough to be engaged in melee. 



Spoiler: Random Rolls



79, 100!! (Luck+69) = 169, 27


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 27, 2021)

Hiroshi will stay at the bottom on the opposite side from Askari. Wrenn will climb up to the top of the pergola, to make better use of his bow.



Spoiler: Hiroshi & Wrenn Random Rolls



Hiroshi: 88, 49, 71
Wrenn: 64, 99(+82)= 181, 59


----------



## Gigeaux (Apr 27, 2021)

Volki will hide within the vines and shrubbery of the pergola, blending in. She will be ready to attack with poison if the newcomers turn hostile.


Spoiler: rolls



98+(luck77), 80


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 27, 2021)

Posting for @Astrid 
Like Wrenn, Astrid quickly attempts to scale the pergola on the far side from the approaching people. She is much more suited to aiding combat than engaging in melee. She prepares a stone for her sling incase she needs the extra distance.







*OOC:*


50, 50


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 27, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will remain...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Hiroshi will stay... Wrenn will climb...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki will hide... ready... poison...





Astrid said:


> ... Astrid... scale... prepares a stone...



Oorvid stands beside one of the columns out from under the pergola, his hands rest easily on the loops that hold his carving axes. He takes a deep breath through his nose and holds it for a second. A ripple runs over his skin like when a fly lands on cattle. He says one word to himself in Orngaddrin, "Ready."


Spoiler: Climb



Astrid: 36(climb) + 50(d100) = 86
Wrenn: 33 + 34(adrenaline) + 64 = 131





Spoiler: Hide



Volki: 29(conceal) + 28(camouflage) + 175(d100) = 232





Spoiler: Enhancement



Oorvid: 32(motility)


Wrenn scales a column to the top of the pergola like he was born to it. Astrid quickly realizes that she will not be able to do so and moves to be near Hiroshi. Volki moves in with the foliage and seems to disappear.

As is likely expected the approaching people are Shimadows. The group possible senses something before any of the party can be noticed or perhaps they are more cautious. They are older than any of the previously encountered individuals but still young adults. Their cloud white skin is marked with patterns dyed from various berry juices.

The group fans out as it draws closer to the structure. Their quiet banter ceases when Oorvid and Askari are seen. The group appears to have been checking snares for they are carrying small game. A male near the center of the group looks around before speaking. He notices Hiroshi and Astrid but has not yet noticed Wrenn and cannot see Volki.

Not realizing that he can be understood he states in Shimadow, "Okay we accept the challenge for this location."

They drop their game and ready javelins, walking forward slowly. They are wary not foolhardy not stupidly agressive.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 3, stone: 3, ularin
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48%
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 14





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 6 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 12 measures, {heat x2}
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1), {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Livestone: 1, (Strength +2)
Emberstone: 1, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Itch Weed: 1 measure, {acidity x2}
Flowers: 2 measures, ??





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide two random rolls or reprint unused rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 27, 2021)

Remaining hidden, Wrenn says, in perfect Shimadow:

"Leave now. You will not win this challenge. And we have no desire for further conflict. Failure to leave would be bad for you. Cut your losses, and leave now."









*OOC:*



Hopefully, they will leave. If not, Wrenn will shoot the one who spoke, while at the same time affecting him with Acidity.








Spoiler: Base Rolls



Bow Attack: 83, Acidity: 98(+78) = 176 Wow, great roll.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (May 3, 2021)

Askari will place him hand on his weapon and adjust his balance in preparation for the possible conflict.

Don’t be foolish, is a spot to sleep worth your life. You will not be the first Shimadow to have chosen wrongly upon meeting us. Fammi sapere se si muovono per circondarci. 

Askari will not attack until they act first









*OOC:*


 Fammi sapere se si muovono per circondarci; Let me know if they move to surround us - Meant for Volki. 









Spoiler: Random Rolls



21, 77, 99 (+18 luck) 117


----------



## Gigeaux (May 4, 2021)

Volki will stay hidden and quiet to keep a strategic advantage, but be ready if they advance close enough to attack with poison with her hands. She will be watching them closely to be sure they don’t flank.


Spoiler: roll



72


----------



## MacConnell (May 5, 2021)

Posting for @Astrid 
Astrid prickles with agitation. Her fingers tingle with electricity, but she does not yet expose her talent. She drops a charged stone in her sling, waiting on the first hostile action.







*OOC:*


50


----------



## MacConnell (May 5, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke
Hiroshi, holding 3 javelins in his left hand and one in his right, spreads his arms apart and points the tips of the weapons outward, inviting challenge. He will launch the single javelin at any Shimadow charging his position, then use them for melee. Figuring it may add to the intimidation of the parlay, he causes his image to blur.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (May 5, 2021)

Gigeaux said:


> Volki will stay hidden and quiet... be ready... poison... watching... flank.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: roll
> ...





Astrid said:


> Astrid... drops a charged stone in her sling...





Osthelerin said:


> Hiroshi... will launch... then... melee... blur.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Wrenn says... shoot the one who spoke... Acidity.
> [/ooc]
> 
> 
> ...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari... adjust... until they act first...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Random Rolls
> ...





Spoiler: Hide



Volki: 29(conceal) + 28(camouflage) + 175(d100) = 232





Spoiler: Enhancement



Hiroshi: 31(blur)
Oorvid: 32(motility)


Volki whispers in Ansylin. "I valori anomali stanno fiancheggiando."


Spoiler: Ansylin



The outliers are flanking.


The speaker makes a mock bow. This group has more poise than the two previously encountered, but the feeling of greater deviousness is palpable. He looks up to the top of the pergola at the sound of Wrenn's voice. "Ah, I see why you speak our language. We have you outnumbered. Your two fighters, whatever tribe they may be, have size, but we have speed. Fire your arrow. Let's see how good you are. I am going to skewer the dark one, here."

The two central Shimadows prepare to throw javelins at Askari and Oorvid. The four nearest flankers prepare to throw at Hiroshi, Astrid, and Wrenn, even though Wrenn is partially covered due to the angle of the throw from the ground to the structure. Volki is completely hidden.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Astrid: full wellness
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 3, stone: 3, ularin
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48%
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 14





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 6 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 12 measures, {heat x2}
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1), {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Livestone: 1, (Strength +2)
Emberstone: 1, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Itch Weed: 1 measure, {acidity x2}
Flowers: 2 measures, ??





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State combat intentions and provide three random rolls or reprint unused rolls: reaction, physical, mystical.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 5, 2021)

Wrenn takes the speaker up on his dare, shooting him (hopefully) in the neck. He follows up with acidity, attempting to boil the speaker's skin into a solvent mush.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



99 (+81) = 180 Reaction
Un-used roll: Bow Attack: 83
Un-used roll: Acidity: 98(+78) = 176


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (May 6, 2021)

Askari will use the structure as cover for incoming ranged attacks until they close near enough to be engaged in melee.

If they don’t appear to be closing, he will advance while using his buckler to attempt to deflect any ranged attacks.



Spoiler: Unused Rolls



21, 77, 99 (+18 luck) 117


----------



## Gigeaux (May 11, 2021)

From her hidden position Volki will use an acid attack, amplified by the bracelet she made from itch weed, on one of the people trying to flank us. 


Spoiler: roll



100 (+19)


----------



## MacConnell (May 11, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke
Seeing that flankers are moving into initiate the fray, Hiroshi launches his readied javelin at his nearest target, running forward to meet the opponent as he does.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (May 11, 2021)

Posting for @Astrid 
Astrid takes a step in the direction of the movement of Hiroshi and lets loose the charged stone in her sling, hoping to hit a tree nearest two of the farther outliers.







*OOC:*


50


----------



## MacConnell (May 11, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... shooting... acidity...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will... cover... until... melee.





Gigeaux said:


> ... Volki... acid... itch weed... flank...





Osthelerin said:


> ... Hiroshi launches... javelin... running forward...





Astrid said:


> Astrid... charged stone...



        *GM:*  My apologies for lacking a tactical map. I will try to describe location and distance.     


Spoiler: Hide



Volki: 29(conceal) + 28(camouflage) + 175(d100) = 232





Spoiler: Enhancement



Hiroshi: 31(blur)
Oorvid: 32(motility), 32(strength)


Oorvid takes a deep breath and exhales slowly, another ripple flowing over his skin. He will attempt to avoid any thrown javelins until melee ensues.


Spoiler: Reaction



Askari: 29(readiness) + 23(speed) + 23(clarity) + 21(d100) = 96
Astrid: 22 + 31 + 24 + 50 = 127
Hiroshi: 23 + 21 + 32 + 75 = 151
Oorvid: 23 + 22 + 23 + 89 = 158
Volki: 25 + 28 + 29 + 119 = 201
Wrenn: 23 + 24 + 34 + 180 = 261
Shimadows: 17 + 25 + 11 + 99 = 152





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Askari: delay
Astrid: 200 - 127 = 73
Hiroshi: 180 - 151 = 29
Oorvid: delay
Volki: 200 - 201 = ~0 + 100(wait)
Wrenn: 300 - 261 = 39
Shimadows: 180 - 152 = 28


Hiroshi, who is standing outside of the SE support column, and the incoming Shimadow launch javelins at almost the same instant. A mere fraction of a second later, while the javelins are all in the air, Wrenn fires his arrow. Half a second later, Astrid releases her stone. A quarter of a second after that, the outliers have moved within range to be affected by Volki. Askari and Oorvid are both near the NE support column of the pergola. Askari on Oorvid's right. He takes a step backward, moving under the pergola, within a stride of the hidden position of Volki.


Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Astrid: 21(launch) + 31(accuracy) + 24(clarity) + 50(d100) = 126
Hiroshi: 23 + 21 + 32 + 75 = 151
Wrenn: 23 + 24 + 34 + 83 = 164 + 50(range) = 204
Shimadows: 17 + 25 + 11 + 89 = 142

Askari: 23(avoidance) + 22(analysis) + 77(d100) = 122
Astrid: 31 + 23 + 50 = 104
Hiroshi: 22 + 30 + 75 = 127 + 31(blur) = 158
Oorvid: 21 + 30 + 71 = 122
Wrenn: 23 + 24 + 83 = 130 + 50(cover) = 180
Shimadows: 30 + 11 + 81 = 122





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 42 + 24 + 50 = 116
Volki: 38 + 29(acidity) x 2(itch weed) + 119 = 215
Wrenn: 28 + 34(acidity) + 176 = 238

Shimadows: 17(conditioning) + 125(d100) = 142





Spoiler: Combat Data



S1: 204 - 122 = 82% * 10 = 8. Body: 10 - 8 = 2, injured.
238 - 142 = 96% * 4 = 4. Body: 2 - 4 = -2. incapacitated.
S3: 151 - 122 = 29% * 10 = 3. Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
S4: 215 - 142 = 73% * 4 = 3. Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.


Askari, Astrid, and Oorvid are all grazed by javelins, but only Astrid is actually hurt. All Shimadows continue to close the distance.

Wrenn is not able to hit his target in the neck, the shot is quite effective, none the less. The arrow pierces the chest just below the right clavicle, severing the subscapular artery, causing significant injury. The wound then begins to burn with a mystical acidity, incapacitating the foe.

Hiroshi avoids the javelin launched at him and manages to hit one of the outliers with his own, causing some harm.

Volki, without disclosing her location, causes a mystical acid burn on one of the flankers. The bracelet of itch weed disintegrates as she manipulates the chemical waylines.

Astrid has no difficulty hitting the desired tree with her sling stone, but both Shimadows within range resist taking any damage from the electrical discharge.

The partner of the Shimadow who spoke and is now lying on the ground ignores Askari and Oorvid and charges toward the SE column in hopes of reaching Wrenn.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: 142 - 122 = 20% * 10 = 2 - 2(shirt) = 0
Shirt: 40 - 1 = 39
Astrid: 142 - 104 = 38% * 10 = 4 - 2(mantle) = 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
Mantle: 30 - 2 = 28
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Javelins: 3, stone: 3 - 1 = 2, ularin
Oorvid: 142 - 122 = 20% * 10 = 2 - 2 = 0.
Tunic: 68 - 1 = 67
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 14





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 6 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 12 measures, {heat x2}
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1), {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Livestone: 1, (Strength +2)
Emberstone: 1, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Flowers: 2 measures, ??





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State further combat intentions and provide two random rolls: physical, mystical.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 17, 2021)

Spoiler: Random Rolls



Physical (Bow Attack): 94(+93 Luck) = 187
Mystical (Acidity): 86



Wrenn sees the partner (?) trying to make it to his position; using his advantage of having higher ground, he gives the partner the same treatment as he gave the speaker. As he does so, he says:  "It's truly a shame that you knuckleheads chose certain death. I actually dislike having to kill. But you have forced my hand. Goodbye."


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (May 18, 2021)

Seeing the Shimadow rush towards wren, Askari will pickup one of the javelins that grazed him and fling it in their direction. Regardless of the outcome of the throw, he will attempt to close on the closest attacker while trying to minimize making himself a target for ranged attacks 



Spoiler: Random Rolls



Unused 77 & 117


----------



## Gigeaux (May 18, 2021)

Continuing to stay hidden, Volki will try to flank Askari’s attacker, and slit his throat.


Spoiler: rolls



mystical roll= 83, physical roll= 66


----------



## MacConnell (May 25, 2021)

Posting for @Astrid
Realizing that using the sling will take too long to launch another stone, and not needing one, anyway, Astrid bares her teeth, draws her left arm across her torso as she twists it to the left, pointing her right hand at one of the incoming flankers. A visible bolt of electricity flies from her outstretched hand into a flanker.







*OOC:*


50


----------



## MacConnell (May 25, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke 
Though he is charging to melee, Hiroshi shifts one of the ularin javelins from his left hand to his right and launches it at the same target he previously hit. He will use the one remaining in his left for defense.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (May 25, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn sees... gives... says...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari will... fling... close...





Gigeaux said:


> ... Volki... flank... slit...





Astrid said:


> ... Astrid... pointing... electricity...





Osthelerin said:


> ... Hiroshi shifts... launches...





Spoiler: Hide



Volki: 29(conceal) + 28(camouflage) + 175(d100) = 232





Spoiler: Enhancement



Hiroshi: 31(blur)
Oorvid: 32(motility), 32(strength)





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Askari: 200(move / sword) = 200
Astrid: 73 + 200(bend) = 273
Hiroshi: 29 + 300(move / javelin) = 329
Oorvid: 300(move / axe) = 300
Volki: 100 + 200(move / knife) = 300
Wrenn: 39 + 300(bow) = 339
Shimadows: 28 + 300(move / javelin) = 328





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Hiroshi: 23(launch) + 21(accuracy) + 32(clarity) + 75(d100) = 151 + 50(range) = 201
Wrenn: 23 + 24 + 34 + 187 = 268 + 50(range) = 318
Shimadows: 17 + 25 + 11 + 131 = 184

Shimadows: 30 + 11 + 131 = 172





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 42 + 24 + 50 = 116
Volki: 38 + 29(acidity) + 83 = 150
Wrenn: 28 + 34(acidity) + 86 = 148

Shimadows: 17(conditioning) + 125(d100) = 142





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Askari: 38(aggression) + 23(accuracy) + 24(fury) + 117(d100) = 202
Oorvid: 26 + 22 + 32 + 75 = 155 + 32(strength) = 187
Volki: 25 + 22 + 29 + 66 = 142 + 232(surprise) = 374
Shimadows: 17 + 25 + 11 + 96 = 149

Askari: 29(defend) + 23(avoidance) + 22(analysis) + 117(d100) = 191
Astrid: 22 + 31 + 23 + 50 = 126
Oorvid: 23 + 21 + 30 + 77 = 151
Hiroshi: 24 + 22 + 30 + 75 = 151
Volki: 25 + 26 + 24 + 66 = 141 + 28(camo) = 169
Shimadows: 17 + 30 + 11 + 77 = 148





Spoiler: Combat Data



S1: Body: 2 - 4 = -2. incapacitated.
S2: 318 - 172 = 146% * 10 = 15 * 4(head) = 60. dead.
S3: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt. 201 - 172 = 29% * 10 = 3 - 2(shirt) = 1. Body: 7 - 1 = 6. hurt.
S4: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
S5: 202 - 148 = 50% * 10 = 5 - 2(shirt) = 3. Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
374 - 148 = 226 %* 6 = 14 * 4(throat) = 56. dead.
S7: 187 - 148 = 39% * 10 = 4 - 2 = 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.


Ignoring the female who is intent on climbing to Wrenn, Askari takes two running steps toward the next closest Shimadow, who is also running at him. Avoiding the javelin of his enemy, he sticks the Faethrin with his short sword, piercing through the thin leather shirt to cause some damage.

Less than a second later, lightning streaks from the extended hand of Astrid but causes no harm to the Shimadow it strikes.

A full second after Askari made contact, 2 strides from the NE corner, part of the column seems to come alive and move at the same Shimadow. This is no trick of the forest. It is the camouflaged Volki who had been full hidden from view. The appearance is such a surprise that the enemy finds himself bleeding out from a cut to the throat. The wound is so serious that the Shimadow is dead before the body even collapses. Though still camouflaged, Volki can no longer remain hidden, since physically attacking.

At that same second, Oorvid takes two running strides toward an additional enemy. Barely avoiding the thrust of a javelin, he slices through the enemy's shirt to cause a minor wound.

Less than half a second later, Wrenn launches his second arrow and all remaining Shimadow engage a chosen target. Firing almost straight down, the arrow from Wrenn punches completely through the skull of the female partner of the original speaker. Her body falls back and hits the ground like a hewn tree.

A second opponent reaches Askari, but the javelin only manages to graze his shirt. Two Shimadow reach Astrid; but together, they only manage to inflict minor damage to her. A second Shimadow joins the first on Hiroshi and is able to stick him with a javelin. A second opponent joins the first on Oorvid, sticking him with a javelin. The final two Shimadows join the fray and close on Volki, the second managing to stick her with a javelin.

Wrenn is free and clear, atop the pergola. Askari and Volkii are near the NE corner support column and are engaged with three enemies between the two of them. Oorvid is 2 strides north of the pair, engaged with two enemies. Hiroshi is 3 strides south of the pergola, engaged with two enemies, and Astrid is 3 strides to the SE of the pergola, engaged with two enemies. In just over six seconds, three of the Shimadows have been killed or incapacitated but the remainder will not yet be fully aware of this, focused on their individual opponents.



Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: 199 - 191 = 8% * 10 = 1 - 2, ineffective
Shirt: 40 - 1 = 39
Astrid: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
149 - 126 = 33% * 10 = 3 - 2 = 1 x 2 = 2. Body: 8 - 2 = 6, injured.
Mantle: 30 - 2 = 28
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: 199 - 151 = 48% * 10 = 5 - 3(tunic) = 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
Tunic: 60 - 2 = 58
Javelins: 3, stone: 3 - 1 = 2 - 1 = 1, ularin
Oorvid: 199 - 151 = 48% * 10 = 5 - 2 = 3. Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
Tunic: 68 - 1 = 67
Volki: 199 - 169 = 30% * 10 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 14 - 1 = 13 - 1 = 12





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 6 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 12 measures, {heat x2}
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1), {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Livestone: 1, (Strength +2)
Emberstone: 1, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Flowers: 2 measures, ??





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State further combat intentions and provide two random rolls: physical, mystical.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 26, 2021)

*OOC:*


 My bow is ON FIRE!! LOL 








Spoiler: Base Rolls



Bow: 93(+55) = 148
Acid: 38 ...Bah.



Wrenn will shoot the first opponent on Hiroshi, and direct an acidify attack at him as a follow-up.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (May 30, 2021)

Knowing that being out numbered is a dangerous proposition, Askari will immediately engaged an attacker between Volki and himself, adjusting his position if needed. He will attack overtly strong handed hoping to bait the Shimadow into committing to a block, thus leaving his flank open, or forcing him to jump back into  Volkis attack. Once he gets one of them neutralized, he will start fighting much more defensively; trying to keep the attention of the remaining two.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



43, 69, 96! (+Luck 99!!) = 195!!!


----------



## Gigeaux (Jun 5, 2021)

Volki, knowing Askari’s fighting style well, will follow his attack will her blades. Attempting a vital strike when he is preoccupied. Then send an acid attack to the next opponent.


Spoiler: rolls



physical- 81 magical- 65


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 8, 2021)

Posting for @Astrid
Astrid realizes that she is in a dire situation. She will defend as best she can hoping to avoid the javelins. Needing to limit herself to engage one opponent, she will mystically push air to knock the second one away.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 8, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke 
Having no way to know he is about to be aided by the party's archer, Hiroshi still feels confident that he can handle two enemies. He makes a deliberate thrust at the lower legs of the opponent on his right, hoping to cause him to fall. He will simultaneously electrocute that target. 







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 8, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will shoot the first opponent on Hiroshi, and... acidify...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari will... engaged... between...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki... vital strike... acid attack...



        *GM:*  Due to the necessity of concentration, even if only for a second, physical and mystical assaults must be directed toward the same opponent. This limitation may be overcome once an area of effect can be caused, but AoE has its own dangers.     


Astrid said:


> Astrid... defend... push air...



Not being particularly suited to using magic to affect others, Oorvid will attempt to cripple one of his opponents so that he is not fighting two simultaneously.


Spoiler: Enhancement



Hiroshi: 31(blur)
Oorvid: 32(motility), 32(strength)





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Askari: 200 + 100(shield or sword) = 300, 400, 500, 600
Astrid: 273 + 100(bend) = 373, 573
Hiroshi: 329 + 100(javelin) = 429, 529
Oorvid: 300 + 100(axe) = 400, 500, 600
Volki: 300 + 50(knife) = 350, 400, 450, 500, 550, 600
Wrenn: 339 + 300(bow) = 639
Shimadows: 328 + 200 = 528





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23 + 24 + 34 + 148 = 229 + 50(range) - 50(melee) = 229

Shimadows: 30 + 11 + 79 = 120





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 42 + 24 + 50 = 116
Hiroshi: 25 + 31(shock) + 75 = 131
Volki: 38 + 29(acidity) + 65 = 132
Wrenn: 28 + 34(acidity) + 38 = 100

Shimadows: 17(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 51(d100) = 79





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Askari: 38(aggression) + 23(accuracy) + 24(fury) + 43, 69, 195(d100) = 128, 154, 280
Oorvid: 26 + 22 + 32 + 51, 57, 122 = 131, 137, 202 + 32(strength) = 163, 170, 234
Hiroshi: 22 + 21 + 32 + 75 = 150
Volki: 25 + 22 + 29 + 81 = 157 + 100(flank) = 257
Shimadows: 17 + 25 + 11 + 82 = 135 + 25(kilter) = 160

Askari: 29(defend) + 23(avoidance) + 22(analysis) + 43, 69, 195(d100) = 117, 143, 269 + 10(shield) = 127, 153, 279
Astrid: 22 + 31 + 23 + 50 = 126
Oorvid: 23 + 21 + 30 + 51, 57, 122 = 125, 131, 196 + 32(motility) = 157, 163, 228
Hiroshi: 24 + 22 + 30 + 75 = 151
Volki: 25 + 26 + 24 + 81 = 156 + 28(camo) = 184
Shimadows: 17 + 30 + 11 + 82 = 153





Spoiler: Combat Data



S1: Body: 2 - 4 = -2. incapacitated.
S2: 318 - 172 = 146% * 10 = 15 * 4(head) = 60. dead.
S3: Body: 7 - 1 = 6. hurt. 131 - 79 = 52% * 4 = 2. Body: 6 - 2 = 4, injured.
S4: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt. 257 - 160 = 97% * 6 = 6 - 2(deflect) = 4 x 5 = 20. Body: 7 - 20 = -13, unconscious.
S5: dead.
S7: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt. 189 - 153 = 36% * 10 = 4 - 2 = 2 x 3 = 6. Body: 8 - 6 = 2. injured. impeded.
S8: 280 - 153 = 127% * 11 = 14 - 2 = 12. Body = 10 - 12 = -2, incapacitated.
S9: 229 - 120 = 109% * 10 = 11 - 2(deflect) = 9. Body: 10 - 9 = 1, injured.
100 - 79 = 21% * 4 = 1. Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated.


Askari moves first. His desire to distract the adjoining opponent has more affect than he could have imagined. Never has an occasion happened before to provoke such an action from Volki. She moves with a phenomenal speed, something like a whip adder. Askari ineffectively moves at the first opponent, but Volki is able to capitalize, cutting the Shimadow five times, rendering him unconscious. Askari turns and incapacitates his second opponent. During the engagement, Askari takes a javelin which causes significant injury. Volki is also hurt.

Astrid seem to be infested with misfortune. She cannot harm her opponents; and together, they stab her twice more, incapacitating her. At this point, those two Shimadow look up to see how the rest of the battle fares. Both appear as if they will move toward the pergola.

Oorvid  injures one of his opponents, cutting the leg significantly enough to cause him to fall, but falls to the assault of his double team, being conscious yet incapacitated by a javelin to the lower abdomen. Freed of his opponent the second moves toward Askari, who is currently unopposed. The other is crippled.

Hiroshi is not able to stab one of his assailants but does hurt the injured one with an unseen electric shock, before he succumbs to a stab from the second opponent.

The elation that could have been felt by the second opponent is short lived, as Wrenn puts an arrow into the rib cage, causing incapacitation.

Astrid, Hiroshi, and Oorvid are incapacitated and cannot physically move, though they can all still bend waylines. Askari is injured and Volki is hurt. Only Wrenn is at full capacity, being atop the pergola. Three of the four Shimadow who were on Astrid and Hiroshi quickly move toward the pergola.



Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: 160 - 127 = 13% * 10 = 1 - 2(shirt), ineffective
260 - 153 - 23(kilter) = 84 * 10 = 8 - 2(shirt) = 6. Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured.
Shirt: 40 - 1 = 39 - 1 = 38 - 1 = 37.
Astrid: Body: 8 - 2 = 6, injured.
160 - 126 = 34% * 10 = 3 - 2(mantle) = 1. Body: 6 - 1 = 5, injured.
260 - 126 = 134% * 10 = 13 - 2(mantle) = 11. Body: 5 - 11 = -6, incapacitated.
Mantle: 30 - 2 = 28 - 1 - 1 = 26.
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
160 - 151 = 9% * 10 = 1. Body: 8 - 1 = 7, hurt.
260 - 151 - 21(kilter) = 88% * 10 = 9 - 2(tunic) = 7. Body: 7 - 7 = 0, incapacitated.
Tunic: 60 - 2 = 58 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3 - 1 = 2 - 1 = 1, ularin
Oorvid: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
260 - 131 - 22(kilter) = 107 * 10 = 11 - 2(tunic) = 9. Body: 7 - 9 = -2, incapacitated.
Tunic: 68 - 1 = 67 - 1 = 66
Volki: Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
260 - 184 - 28(kilter) = 48% * 10 = 5 - 2(tunic) = 3. Body: 9 - 3 = 6, hurt.
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48 - 1 = 47.
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 14 - 1 = 13 - 1 = 12





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 6 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 12 measures, {heat x2}
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1), {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Livestone: 1, (Strength +2)
Emberstone: 1, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Flowers: 2 measures, ??





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State further combat intentions and provide two random rolls: physical, mystical.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 8, 2021)

*Wrenn says, coldly,* "Yes, come to me. Come to your deaths."

Wrenn will acidify the nearest opponent; if he falls, he follow up with a bow shot.









*OOC:*


 If you START  with a wayline manipulation, and your opponent goes down, does the weapon follow-up still have to be against the same opponent, or can it be targeted at another enemy? 









Spoiler: Rolls



Acidify: 100!!! (94!!!) = 194    Weeeeee 
Bow: 85


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Jun 8, 2021)

Askari will wait to receive the incoming opponent, fighting defensively. He will concentrate on counter striking, and shield bash if there is an opening. During the melee, he will attempt to lure the Shimadow into a position where Wren or Volki have a clear line of attack.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



53, 89, 59


----------



## Gigeaux (Jun 8, 2021)

While the opponent heading towards us is focusing on Askari, Volki will use this chance to strike from behind. Hitting vital points and using poison to take out one of the enemy.


Spoiler: random rolls



physical- 61, mystical- 81


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 9, 2021)

Posting for @Osthelerin Hawke 
Knowing that it may very well cost him his life, if the Shimadow suspect he is the source, Hiroshi attempts to cause one of the departing Shimadow to suffer an electric shock.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 9, 2021)

Posting for @Astrid 
Unable to move and being full of wrath, Astrid streaks another bolt of lightning after the departing Shimadow.







*OOC:*


50


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 9, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Wrenn will acidify... bow shot.





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari... receive... counter striking... shield bash...





Gigeaux said:


> ... Volki... strike...



        *GM:*  To help with the unfamiliarity of all mechanics, I am going to switch poison for acid because Volki is fighting with a bladed weapon. This way both cause physical damage. Poison does mental damage, by mechanics. I will always aid players in optimizing their character's efforts because this is a new system to all players.     


Osthelerin said:


> ... Hiroshi... shock.





Astrid said:


> ... Astrid... lightning...



Though he is near helpless, Oorvid still has a moment of remorse for what he intends to do. Unable to move from place to place, he is still able to reach over and touch the Shimadow that he crippled. When he does, he attempts to siphon life from him.


Spoiler: Enhancement



Askari: 21(strength)
Hiroshi: 31(blur)
Oorvid: 32(motility), 32(strength)
Volki: 28(camouflage)





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Askari: 100 + 50(sword or shield) + 60(injured) = 210
Astrid: 73 + 200(bend) + 160(incapacitated) = 433
Hiroshi: 29 + 200(bend) + 100(incapacitated) = 329
Oorvid: 100 + 200(bend) + 120(incapacitated) = 420
Volki: 100 + 200(bend) + 40(hurt) = 340
Wrenn: 139 + 200(bend) = 339
S3: 28 + 60(injured) + 300(move) = 388
S7: 28 + 80(injured) + 100(impeded) + 100(javelin) = 308
S6: 28 + 100(javelin) = 128
S10, 11, 12: 28 + 300(move) = 328





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23 + 24 + 34 + 85 = 166 + 100(range) = 266

Shimadows: 30 + 11 + 75 = 116





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 42 + 24 + 50 = 116
Hiroshi: 25 + 31(shock) x 3(aluminum)+ 75 = 193
Oorvid: 25 + 32(siphon) + 184 = 241
Volki: 38 + 29(acidity) + 81 = 148
Wrenn: 28 + 34(acidity) + 194 = 256

Shimadows: 17(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 91(d100) = 128 + 30(resilience) = 158





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Askari: 38(aggression) + 23(accuracy) + 24(fury) + 53(d100) = 138 + 21(strength) = 159
Volki: 25 + 22 + 29 + 61 = 137
Shimadows: 17 + 25 + 11 + 47 = 100

Askari: 29(defend) + 23(avoidance) + 22(analysis) + 89(d100) = 163 + 10(shield) = 173
Volki: 25 + 26 + 24 + 61 = 136 + 28(camo) = 164
Shimadows: 17 + 30 + 11 + 68 = 126 + 30(kilter) = 156





Spoiler: Combat Data



S1: Body: 2 - 4 = -2. incapacitated.
S2: 318 - 172 = 146% * 10 = 15 * 4(head) = 60. dead.
S3: Body: 7 - 1 = 6. hurt. 131 - 79 = 52% * 4 = 2. Body: 6 - 2 = 4, injured.
S4: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt. 257 - 160 = 97% * 6 = 6 - 2(deflect) = 4 x 5 = 20. Body: 7 - 20 = -13, unconscious.
S5: dead.
S7: Body: 8 - 6 = 2. injured. impeded. 241 - 158 = 83% * 4 = 3. Body: 2 - 3 = -1, incapacitated.
S8: 280 - 153 = 127% * 11 = 14 - 2 = 12. Body = 10 - 12 = -2, incapacitated.
S9: 229 - 120 = 109% * 10 = 11 - 2(deflect) = 9. Body: 10 - 9 = 1, injured.
100 - 79 = 21% * 4 = 1. Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated.
S10: 193 - 128 = 65% * 4 = 3. Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
256 - 128 = 128% * 4 = 5. Body: 7 - 5 = 2, injured.
266 - 116 = 150% * 10 = 15 - 2 = 13. Body: 2 - 13 = -11, unconscious.
S11: 173 - 100 = 73% * 3 = 2. Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed, prone, 7 strides.
S12: 148 - 128 = 20% * 4 = 1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.


The uninjured Shimadow that remained fighting Volki acts before anything else happens. He stabs at Volki with his javelin but aims terribly, missing badly. This provokes Askari to hit him with his short sword a full two seconds before the others can close, but the assault only grazes the thin leather tunic.

The crippled Shimadow pokes Oorvid with a javelin, but the awkwardness of lying on the ground makes the assault barely effective and very little further harm is caused.

Only tics apart, the three outlying Shimadow close on Askari and Volki and Hiroshi and Wrenn each mystically assault one. Happening to choose the same target, the combination of shock and acid injures the Faethrin. This causes his steps to falter.

Set to receive the enemy, Aksari aggressively knocks the javelin down and aside with his sword, stepping in to slam his buckler into the Shimadow's face. The force of the blow is so hard that the Faethrin stumbles backward 7 steps before falling on his back.

Volki is not able to avoid the javelin of the newly arriving enemy, but the thrust only cuts her tunic.

Despite being poked again with a javelin, Oorvid touches the fallen Shimadow, siphoning life from him into himself. It is not enough life to allow him to get off the ground, but it is enough to incapacitate the crippled enemy.

Astrid wails in her defeat, overtly displaying unmitigated emotion.

Wrenn releases another deadly arrow, taking the consciousness from the Shimadow he had mystically assaulted.

In a matter of seconds, what appeared to be an assured situation for the Shimadow has been devastated in ruin. The Shimadow have gone from 12 to 3. It is obvious that the Shimadow that Akari knocked down is going to run. The other two who are still engaged with he and Volki slide a step back offering a gesture of yielding.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured.
Shirt: 40 - 1 = 39 - 1 = 38 - 1 = 37.
Astrid: Body: 5 - 11 = -6, incapacitated.
Mantle: 30 - 2 = 28 - 1 - 1 = 26.
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: Body: 7 - 7 = 0, incapacitated.
Tunic: 60 - 2 = 58 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3 - 1 = 2 - 1 = 1, ularin
Oorvid: Body: 7 - 9 = -2, incapacitated. 30 * 10 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1. Body: -2 - 1 = -3 + 3 = 0, incapacitated.
Tunic: 68 - 1 = 67 - 1 = 66 - 1 = 65
Volki: Body: 9 - 3 = 6, hurt.
200 - 164 - 26(kilter) = 20% * 10 = 2 - 2 = 0, ineffective
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48 - 1 = 47 - 1 = 46
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 13 - 1 = 12 - 1 = 11 - 1 = 10 - 1 = 9





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 5 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 12 measures, {heat x2}
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1), {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Livestone: 1, (Strength +2)
Emberstone: 1, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Flowers: 2 measures, ??





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. Combat has ended. State intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 9, 2021)

Wrenn will nock another arrow, but he WILL NOT fire unless the remaining Shimadow do anything besides run away.

*Wrenn says, in Shimadow, his tone cold, and ominous:* "Flight from this place is acceptable to us. Anything else will earn you another arrow."



Spoiler: Base Roll



Bow = 37, lol  I knew my luck couldn't last. Let's hope I don't have to fire.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Jun 9, 2021)

Askari will say Leave this place, and do not return. Pray you do not run afoul of us again, I only show mercy once. 

He will then go about giving the downed Shimadow a clean death and tending to his wounded party members. 

As he gazes over the area of what could have been their final battle, he rubs his thumb across his clans Warriors Mark. A simple trio of interconnected triangles, representing the Fates, on the inner forearm of his sword arm. He mumbles to himself, almost chuckling; Maybe there is some truth to the Elders’ senile rambling about Fortune and the Fates. 




Spoiler: Random Roll



27


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 15, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will... says...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will say... will then go... gazes... rubs... mumbles...



Being close enough to Askari where he is lying on the ground, Oorvid gives a faint whisper. Faint, but Askari can hear it. "Ask about the stick figures?"

The four Shimadow, who are physically able to do so, retreat. The least injured who Askari had knocked down is able to run and does so. The other two, more near, back away  cautiously, by instinct. The one by the fallen Hiroshi quickly disappears from view. Registering the significance of the question, Askari asks in Shimadow.

The running man hollers back as he runs. "They are not ours."

The other two offer, "Truly, they are not ours, though we hung some of them. Our elders told us to put them out and leave them alone. As a people we do not make such things. We harbor no such superstitions. We do not know the purpose or who made them."

The lack of information is a curious thing, but the Shimadows have no reason to lie about it.

Fortune favors the prepared warrior, as they saying goes. It seems for the eight remaining Shimadow who lie upon the ground, their luck has run out. As is the nature of the party members, the fallen die very quickly and mercifully. To be left to recover would not be a benevolent act for local denizens of the forests would devour them while they yet lived.

Even with the aid of Askari, it will be more than a day before everyone will be back ready to travel. Eight Shimadows litter the forest floor. Astrid begins to complain to the point of babbling. "I am the wrath of the storm. My spark has no sting. I should be able to..."

Oorvid asks Askari to help him sit up and lean against a tree. He admonishes his friend. He speaks in Spiofthest. Wrenn quietly translates, as it seems important. "Look at us. You are not the only one to have fallen in that battle. So you are the wrath of the storm! I am the strength of the mountain! Hiroshi is the shadow in the wood, and yet here we three lie like sacks of grain. We lost. We will recover. We must learn to be better."

"You need to be more than the wrath of the storm. You need to be its impetus. A storm is short lived. It rages about aimlessly destroying what it can until it is spent and no more. You need a focus. If the Norikadian people can sail at night guided by instinct and stars. You can navigate your life and sail the wind of Destiny. A focus will give you purpose. Do not be led by your emotions."


Spoiler: Render Aid



Askari: 22(medicine) + 25(restore) + 27(d100) = 74





Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured.
Time: 60 days / 74 = 20 hours
Shirt: 40 - 1 = 39 - 1 = 38 - 1 = 37.
Astrid: Body: 5 - 11 = -6, incapacitated.
Time: 110 days / 74 = 1 day, 12 hours.
Mantle: 30 - 2 = 28 - 1 - 1 = 26.
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: Body: 7 - 7 = 0, incapacitated.
Time: 100 days / 74 = 1 day, 9 hours
Tunic: 60 - 2 = 58 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3 - 1 = 2 - 1 = 1, ularin
Oorvid: Body: -2 - 1 = -3 + 3 = 0, incapacitated.
Time: 100 days / 74 = 1 day, 9 hours
Tunic: 68 - 1 = 67 - 1 = 66 - 1 = 65
Volki: Body: 9 - 3 = 6, hurt.
Time: 40 days / 74 = 13 hours
Tunic: 50 - 2 = 48 - 1 = 47 - 1 = 46
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 13 - 1 = 12 - 1 = 11 - 1 = 10 - 1 = 9





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 5 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 12 measures, {heat x2}
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1), {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

Coal: 5 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Livestone: 1, (Strength +2)
Emberstone: 1, ??

Dried Leaves: 1 measure, ??
Flowers: 2 measures, ??





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP and improves in Spiofthest by 2% and by 10% in Shimadow. State intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 15, 2021)

Wrenn renders aid, and when Hiroshi is sufficiently stable, he does so as well. Once this is done, the pair will search the belongings of the fallen Shimadow, to see if anything shows signs of proclivities. Wrenn pauses, as if lost in thought...



Spoiler: Random Rolls



Hiroshi = (94+53) = 147 (Render Aid)
Wrenn = 64 (Render Aid)
Hiroshi = 53 (Proclivity)
Wrenn = 73 (Proclivity)
Hiroshi = 43 (Miscellanous)
Wrenn = 41 (Miscellaneous)


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 15, 2021)

*Almost as an afterthought, Wrenn says,* "Those things, the so-called twana, were made of sticks and plant fibers... they would have to be freshly made. They would have rotted long ago, otherwise... You don't think the Storyteller put these here, do you? To warn us of danger?"


----------



## Gigeaux (Jun 15, 2021)

“The scarecrows are a strange thing. Why would their leader have them make some and leave them if they have no such superstitions, and are not their original doing?” After sufficient healing and checking the fallen enemies for anything useful, Volki will then gather fire wood, edible plants, and check the surroundings for anything that calls to her.


Spoiler: roll



60


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Jun 17, 2021)

Askari ponders the Shimadows words, If they are to be believed, they are not the Shimadows doing. There also doesn’t seem to be any way they would do it for the Rheini. So who stands to gain from their placement? Another question is, who is formidable enough to, either through threat or alliance, have the Shimadow running around doing errands for them? Should we go back and check the area again, or continue on and look for more?




Spoiler: Random Roll



85 nice


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 22, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn renders aid... search... proclivities...



        *GM:*  NOTE: Hiroshi will not be able to assist others, at this particular moment, due to his own injuries, but the thought is good.     


Spoiler: Render Aid



Askari: 22(medicine) + 25(restore) + 27(d100) = 74
Wrenn: 28 + 29 + 64 = 121


With the additional aid from Wrenn, the needed healing time for each person is significantly reduced. The machinations of just two, reduce what could have taken a season to repair. The wounds have begun to visibly restitch and will be completed in a matter of hours. Astrid, Hiroshi, and Oorvid stay, necessarily, inactive for the most part during this process, only moving slightly and slowly to feed water and relieve themselves.

Searching the fallen yields quite a haul. Of the eight, each is carrying a measure of some form of fried meat or bag of nuts, all of which are edible. Two of them have some kind of edible tuber, four of them have a small bags of dried leaves, and two have a small bag of dried flowers. Four of them have feather talismans, two have canine tooth necklaces, and two have fetishes made from a tuft of hair.

There are two fist-sized, shiny, rough, black rocks, two, shiny, grayish-black, opaque stones, two dull, white, semi-translucent stones, and two dark-green, opaque stones. There is one fetish made from the skull of some small duck, probably a teal.


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Wrenn: 28(alchemy) + 24(analysis) + 73(d100) = 125, success
Time: 20 days / 125 = 4 hours, success


Wrenn is able to sense that all of the located items, except the meat, nuts, and tubers harbor some mystical proclivity. During the resting period, he has enough time to identify three of them to which he seems most drawn. Two of the feather talismans are made from Bandy Feathers and makes him feel stronger (Strength +2). The other two feather talismans are made from a Heckling Jay and makes him feel more confident (Will +2). The canine teeth are actually from a canine and also make him feel stronger, but there is no difference between them and the Bandy Feathers (Strength +2).


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured.
Time: 60 days / (74 + 121) = 8 hours
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37.
Astrid: Body: 5 - 11 = -6, incapacitated.
Time: 110 days / (74 + 121) = 14 hours
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26.
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: Body: 7 - 7 = 0, incapacitated.
Time: 100 days / (74 + 121) = 13 hours
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3 - 1 = 2 - 1 = 1, ularin
Oorvid: Body: -2 - 1 = -3 + 3 = 0, incapacitated.
Time: 100 days / (74 + 121) = 13 hours
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65
Volki: Body: 9 - 3 = 6, hurt.
Time: 40 days / (74 + 121) = 5 hours
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 9





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 5 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Feathers: 2, (Strength +2)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 12 measures, {heat x2}
Canine Teeth: 2, (Strength +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 2, (Will +2)
Goat Beard: 2, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1), {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)
Teal Skull: 1, ??

Coal: 7 bricks, ??
Dark-Green Stone: 2, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Emberstone: 1, ??
Grayish-Black Stones: 2, ??
Livestone: 1, (Strength +2)
White Semi-Translucent Stone: 2, ??

Dried Leaves: 3 measures, ??
Other Leaves: 2 measures, ??
Flowers: 4 measures, ??





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Only Volki and Wrenn feel drawn to the feathers. Everyone feels drawn to the canine teeth. State in any post any augmenting item that is desired by a character and I will edit the party collections list.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 22, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Wrenn says...





Gigeaux said:


> ... checking... Volki will...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari ponders...





Spoiler: Prospecting



Volki: 30(prospecting) + 24(analysis) + 60(d100) = 114


In her cursory search of the immediate area, Volki comes across a a strange flowering shrub, the blooms of which draw her attention so that she collects a measure of them.


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Volki: 30(alchemy) + 24(analysis) + 60(d100) = 114, sucess
Time: 20 days / 114 = 5 hours, success


The flowers have the power to restore a person's mental faculties. (Identity x3)

Finally having decided to quite brooding or sulking it is Astrid who lends further clarity to the discussion, though her Shimadow is not very good. "The Storyteller not use hostile clan. No, I agree with Askari. Elder Shimadow make younger Shimadow hang 'scarecrows.' Someone make elder Shimadow do this."

She shakes her head at her poor speech and begins again in Spiofthest, having Wren translate. "This is not some random thing, not really. The four of us find hostile Shimadows in the first Keep we find. Then all six of us find more Shimadows. They are obviously using the tunnel system to raid others who live in this forest. I think the Storyteller wanted us to find out who is behind this strategy and put an end to it. He is old. We are young and more physically able."



Spoiler: Tellerian Hawke



No meta-gaming about the NPC, you. ;p


"The Keep with those 'scarcrows' has all but collapsed, only the stairs to the tunnels is good. I think they are to make other people afraid so they cannot find the tunnel. If we keep searching these tunnels, I think we will find who is controlling the Shimadow."













*OOC:*


The party is currently located 2 dots directly below the word 'Rheini.' This dot is a pergola. The tiny squares are all Keeps. Not all drawn locations are yet known to the party.








Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured.
Time: 60 days / (74 + 121) = 8 hours
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37.
Astrid: Body: 5 - 11 = -6, incapacitated.
Time: 110 days / (74 + 121) = 14 hours
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26.
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: Body: 7 - 7 = 0, incapacitated.
Time: 100 days / (74 + 121) = 13 hours
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3 - 1 = 2 - 1 = 1, ularin
Oorvid: Body: -2 - 1 = -3 + 3 = 0, incapacitated.
Time: 100 days / (74 + 121) = 13 hours
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65
Volki: Body: 9 - 3 = 6, hurt.
Time: 40 days / (74 + 121) = 5 hours
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 9





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 5 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Feathers: 2, (Strength +2)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 12 measures, {heat x2}
Canine Teeth: 2, (Strength +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 2, (Will +2)
Goat Beard: 2, ??
Rodent Tooth Necklace: 1, (Health +1)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1), {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)
Teal Skull: 1, ??

Coal: 7 bricks, ??
Dark-Green Stone: 2, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Emberstone: 1, ??
Grayish-Black Stones: 2, ??
Livestone: 1, (Strength +2)
White Semi-Translucent Stone: 2, ??

Dried Leaves: 3 measures, ??
Other Leaves: 2 measures, ??
Flowers: 4 measures, ??
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP and improves in Spiofthest by 2%. State intentions and nominal actions and provide a random roll for each.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 23, 2021)

*Wrenn nods in agreement with Astrid,* "Yes, we should check out the tunnels. I am sure the Storyteller would be pleased if we did this. He is fond of the Rheini tribe, and I am positive that eliminating a threat to the tribe's safety would earn us a lot of respect in his eyes. And he is the sort of person whose respect is worth earning."

Wrenn intends to take point, heading back to the trapdoor in the pergola, and descending back down into the tunnel system.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



62, 24, 47


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Jun 23, 2021)

Askari will nod at Wrenn’s words, I agree, any force strong enough to submit the Shimadow can’t be good. 
While still at camp, Askari will thread one of the canine teeth onto his necklace with the other talismans. When the group heads back into the tunnels, he will allow Wren to get ahead to just the edge of his vision; trying to allow enough distance for stealth while still being close enough to aid in combat if needed.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



21 & 76


----------



## Gigeaux (Jun 23, 2021)

As the feather talismans are only drawing Wrenn and Volki, and there are 2 of each, She asks for one of each. The tunnels do seem to be full of surprises and mysteries, so Volki agrees that the answer to who is controlling the Shimadow and pulling the strings may very well lay at the end of one. Though, she feels we should all stay cautious and keep trying to get stronger, as we don’t know how strong the enemy will be. Going into the tunnels again she will do her best to stay stealthy.


Spoiler: rolls



88, 67, 53


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 29, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> ]Wrenn nods... intends to take point...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will nod... thread... canine teeth...





Gigeaux said:


> ... Wrenn... asks... stay stealthy.



A full day is spent resting.

Astrid, being more proficient at generating light than the others, elects to stay in the middle of the group and hold the lantern stick. It should also help that she is the tallest in the party. She wants to keep one the dark green stones.

Previously Hiroshi retrieves his two ularin javelins. When moving, he elects to take rear guard with Volki, his own shadow from the lantern stick aiding her attempt to hide. He, too takes one of the dark green stones.

Oorvid takes a liking to the other set of canine teeth and trades his green stone back to party collection for the last pair, fashioning them for his own necklace. He suggests to Wrenn that he should take the other sets of feather talismans.

Wrenn takes point, followed by Askari then Astrid then Oorvid. Hiroshi and Volki follow last. Climbing back down the 9 stride ladder, the party follows the tunnel that heads West, wanting to explore new territory first before back tracking. Having become more comfortable with the tunnel system, travel is faster.

Little work in restoration seems to have been done along this particular path compared to the previous few, walked. The domed design of the tunnel is still solid, but the growth of a forest above still takes a toll. After just over three hours, the party enters a room like the ones under the other keeps. There are four paths and a 3 stride ladder, leading up, but debris has fallen through the the trap door and a pile of rubble blocks the egress and the further western tunnel.

Hiding the lantern globe momentarily allows the party to notice that faint light emits through the ruined trap door. It seems likely that the entire Keep above may have collapsed. When the globe is again uncovered, trouble strikes.


Spoiler: Wariness



Askari: 29(perception) + 21(analysis) + 21(d100) = 73
Astrid: 31 + 23 + 62 = 116
Hiroshi: 22 + 30 + 75 = 127
Oorvid: 21 + 30 + 62 = 111
Volki: 27 + 24 + 88 = 139
Wrenn: 27 + 24 + 62 = 113
130 + 72 = 202


Four venomous vipers must have slithered their way through the debris to take residency in the relative cool darkness of the sub-basement of the former Keep. Having lain perfectly still among the strewn rubble, they escaped notice until they decided to strike.







Spoiler: Physical Assault



Vipers: 41 + 72 = 113

Askari: 29(readiness) + 29(avoidance) + 21(analysis) + 76(d100) = 155
Astrid: 22 + 31 + 23 + 75 = 151
Hiroshi: 23 + 22 + 30 + 75 = 150
Oorvid: 23 + 21 + 30 + 75 = 149





Spoiler: Venom



11 + 72 = 83

Askari: 39(conditioning) + 22(fury) + 76(d100) > 83, resists
Astrid: 24 + 21 + 75 > 83, resists
Hiroshi: 23 + 27 + 75 > 83, resists
Oorvid: 23 + 32 + 75 > 83, resists


Askari, Astrid, Hiroshi, and Oorvid are all bitten by one the vipers. Fortunately, as Askari would phrase it, all were able to resists the effect of the venom. The poor lighting in the room, which is only provided by the lantern stick that Astrid is holding, causes difficulty in focusing on the vipers, which are a mottled of color resembling the dirt.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: 113 + 202 = 315 - 155 - 73 = 87% * 4 = 3. Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37.
Astrid: 315 - 151 - 116 = 48% * 4 = 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26.
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: 315 - 150 - 127 = 38% * 4 = 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3  ularin
Oorvid: 315 - 149 - 111 = 55% * 4 = 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 9





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 5 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 12 measures, {heat x2}
Goat Beard: 2, ??
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)
Teal Skull: 1, ??

Coal: 7 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Emberstone: 1, ??
Grayish-Black Stone: 2, ??
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)
White Semi-Translucent Stone: 2, ??

Dried Leaves: 3 measures, ??
Other Leaves: 2 measures, ??
Flowers: 4 measures, ??
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State combat intentions and provide a random roll for physical and mystical tasks.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 29, 2021)

Wrenn will shoot his bow, and attempt to Toxicify one of the snakes.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



Bow: 83
Toxicity: 94(+81) = 175 Wow!


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Jun 29, 2021)

Askari will drop into a defensive stance, attempting to block the next incoming strike with his buckler then counter before the viper can recoil. Having encountered many vipers during hunts in the deserts around his home, he offers some tactics

They can see our body heat in this low light. We need to heat the air around us to even the odds. If you can produce heat, do so. Even if it produces light, well still be on equal footing. Try not to ignite the debris. A fire down here would be highly dangerous. 

Thinking back on their recent battle, he will also utter; Fortune guide my hand. Attempting to gain any aid possible.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



65, 99(+52 luck) = 151, & 36


----------



## Gigeaux (Jun 30, 2021)

Volki, taking Askari’s advice grabs some of the guano and uses it to start a few fires in front of the party to throw off the senses of the vipers while also providing us light, while targeting one snake with fire attack and following up with her daggers. Careful to place them on clear areas that won’t spread the fire, and to avoid the strikes of the snakes, Volki starts the fires as fast as she can.


Spoiler: random rolls



67,92+luck44, 83


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 6, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will shoot... Toxicify...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari... defensive... counter... offers... utter...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki... guano... fire... daggers...



        *GM:*  A difference between TUW and D&D: Flame has 2 components, visual and tactile. Only Astrid and Hiroshi can make fire. All others generate heat with no visual aspect. This is just technical information based on game mechanics. As GM, I will use the mechanics to best apply player intentions.

Because Wrenn's weapon does physical damage, I am changing "toxicity" to "acidity," which also causes physical damage. If this is not acceptable, let me know and I will correct it.     
Astrid, being empty handed, will take a queue from the words of Askari and heat one of the vipers, using a piece of guano.

Hiroshi, with an ularin javelin in each hand, point down in his left and point up in his right, will also attempt to use heat against a viper while physically assaulting it.

Oorvid smiles at the suggestion from Askari and realizes instinctively that he can perform such a task. With regard to the confined space, he uses his carving axes to punch at a viper, rather than swinging them in an arc.


Spoiler: Reaction



Askari: 29(readiness) + 26(speed) + 22(clarity) + 65(d100) = 132
Astrid: 22 + 31 + 24 + 65 = 142
Hiroshi: 23 + 21 + 32 + 85 = 161
Oorvid: 23 + 22 + 29 + 73 = 147
Volki: 26 + 31 + 31 + 67 = 155
Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 38 + 83 = 173
Vipers: 16 + 26 + 0 + 83 = 125





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Askari: 200(bend) - 132 = 68
Astrid: 200(bend) - 142 = 58
Hiroshi: 200(bend) - 161 = 39
Oorvid: 200(bend) - 147 = 53
Volki: 200(bend) - 155 = 45
Wrenn: 300(bow) - 173 = 127
Vipers: 50 - 125 = ~0, 50, 100





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Vipers: 41 + 124 = 165
Askari: 39(aggression) + 26(accuracy) + 25(fury) + 151(d100) = 241
Hiroshi: 22(finesse) + 21(accuracy) + 32(clarity) + 85 = 160
Oorvid: 26(aggression) + 22(accuracy) + 32(fury) + 114 = 194
Volki: 26(finesse) + 31(accuracy) + 31(clarity) + 136 = 224
Wrenn: 23(launch) + 28(accuracy) + 32(clarity) + 83 = 166

Askari: 27(readiness) + 29(avoidance) + 21(analysis) + 151(d100) = 228
Astrid: 22 + 31 + 23 + 65 = 141
Hiroshi: 23 + 22 + 30 + 85 = 160
Oorvid: 23 + 21 + 30 + 104 = 178
Volki: 26 + 27 + 24 + 136 = 213
Wrenn: 23 + 27 + 24 + 83 = 157
Vipers: 46 + 114 = 160





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Askari: 25%(ambient heat)
Astrid: 50(bending) + 22(fire) x 2(guano) + 65(d100) = 159
Hiroshi: 26(bending) + 29(fire) + 85 = 140
Oorvid: 32%(ambient heat)
Volki: 44(bending) + 23(heat) x 2(guano) + 83 = 173
Wrenn: 32(bending) + 38(acidity) + 175 = 245

Vipers: 11(conditioning) + 112(d100) = 123





Spoiler: Venom



29 + 84 = 113

Askari: 39(conditioning) + 22(fury) +
Astrid: 24 + 21 + 65(d100) = 110
Hiroshi: 23 + 27 +
Oorvid: 23 + 32 +
Volki: 27 + 27
Wrenn: 22 + 29 + 83(d100) > 113, resists





Spoiler: Combat Data



V1: 228 - 165 = 63% * 11 = 7 - 4(deflect) = 3. Body: 4 - 1 = 1, injured.
140 - 123 = 17% * 2 = ~1. Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated.
241% * 11 > 6, dead.
V2: 224 - 160 = 64% * 6 = 4 - 4(deflect) = 0, ineffective.
173 - 123 = 40% * 2 = 1, Body: 4 - 1 = 3, irritated.
V3: 159 - 123 = 36% * 2 = 1. Body: 4 - 1 = 3, irritated.
V4: 245 - 123 = 122% * 4 = 5. Body: 4 - 5 = -1, incapacitated.


Perhaps it is Fortune who rides on the wisp of a cool draft that wafts through the opening in the debris, for Askari realizes that it is he who can best manipulate thermal waylines. As a result, he generates ambient heat around his body, enough to be felt by anything within one stride of him but not enough to damage anything or himself.

The room, being only 3 x 3, makes for very tight quarters when filled with 6 people and 4 vipers. The snakes prove still faster and strike a second time before anyone can act, striking at Askari, Astrid, Volki, and Wrenn. Askari and Volki reflexively dodge the strike, but the first is too fast for Askari to counter. Astrid and Wrenn are both bitten, but only Astrid is affected by the venom. Perhaps the strikes only glanced the thigh of Wrenn and not much venom could enter the body.

Hiroshi acts second. He thrusts his right javelin at the viper who struck at Askari but is unable to make contact. He does, however, cause some physical damage by mystically heating it. Askari counters the second strike, blocking the viper with his shield and making a vicious cut with his short sword, incapacitating the thing. Pressing down on its head with his shield, he severs the skull from the body with another blow.

Volki acts next, ineffectively stabbing at the viper who struck at her, but causing it some irritation with mystical heat. As soon as she began manipulating thermal waylines, she could feel that there was not any flammable material within the room, except what was being worn or carried by her friends. The debris is all rock and dirt.

Oorvid punches his carving axe at the viper who bit Astrid but is unable to cut through the scaled hide. Astrid, as she is struck the second time, irritates the snake by mystically heating it.

When Wrenn draws and fires his arrow, it narrowly misses the snake and careens wildly from the floor, into an adjacent wall, the ceiling, then back into some debris. He instantly realizes that the bow may do more damage than good in such an environment and thinks that magic should suit better. Despite missing the viper that struck him, he burns it with mystical acid. Luck being in his favor, he causes enough damage to incapacitate the thing.

Two active vipers remain. They seem overly aggressive. It could be because they cannot exit the room. It could be something yet unknown. Only Astrid is currently affected by venom.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: 113 + 202 = 315 - 155 - 73 = 87% * 4 = 3. Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37.
Astrid: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
165 - 141 = 24% * 2 = ~1 x 3 = 3. Body: 8 - 3 = 5, injured.
113 - 110 = 3% * 10 = ~1 x 3. Motility: 1 - 3 = -2, still mobile.
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26.
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: 315 - 150 - 127 = 38% * 4 = 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3  ularin
Oorvid: 315 - 149 - 111 = 55% * 4 = 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46
Wrenn: 165 - 157 = 8% * 2 = ~1 x 3 = 3. Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 9





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 5 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 10 measures, {heat x2}
Goat Beard: 2, ??
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)
Teal Skull: 1, ??

Coal: 7 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Emberstone: 1, ??
Grayish-Black Stone: 2, ??
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)
White Semi-Translucent Stone: 2, ??

Dried Leaves: 3 measures, ??
Other Leaves: 2 measures, ??
Flowers: 4 measures, ??
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Bonus awarded for the use of actual biology and character theology. Everyone receives 10 DP. State combat intentions and provide a random roll for physical and mystical tasks.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 6, 2021)

Wrenn will cease using the bow at this point, and concentrate on killing these things through wayline manipulation. Wrenn will use Toxicify this time, in an attempt to paralyze one of them.



Spoiler: Base Roll



79


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Jul 7, 2021)

Askari will continue to produce heat trying to attract the attention to the two remaining vipers. He will continue to fight defensively, attempting to create an opening for his companions.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



87, 48, & 29


----------



## Gigeaux (Jul 7, 2021)

Realizing heat might not be her strong suit, Volki will change tactics to toxicity. Using Askari’s heat distraction, she will try to strike one of the vipers when they are distracted by dealing with him.


Spoiler: rolls



54,57,85


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 13, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... Toxicity...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari... fight defensively...





Gigeaux said:


> ... Volki... toxicity... strike...



Astrid will use a second piece of guano to try again at igniting the snake.

Hiroshi keeps his weapons as they are with the left for defense and the right for attack. Being stronger in the talent, he switches his manipulation to cause an electrical shock.

Oorvid, with continued regard for the confined space, uses his carving axes to punch at a viper.


Spoiler: Speed of Action



Askari: 68 + 30(hurt) + 50(sword) = 148, 198, 248, 298
Astrid: 58 + 50(injured) + 200(bend) = 308
Hiroshi: 39 + 20(hurt) + 200(bend) = 259
Oorvid: 53 + 20(hurt) + 50(axe) = 123, 173, 223, 273
Volki: 45 + 200(bend) = 245
Wrenn: 127 + 30(hurt) + 200(bend) = 357
V2: 50 + 10(irritated) + 50(strike) = 110, 160, 210, 260
V3: 50 + 10(irritated) + 50(strike) = 110, 160, 210. 260





Spoiler: Enhancement



Askari: 25%(ambient heat)
Oorvid: 32%(ambient heat)





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Vipers: 41 + 124 = 165
Askari: 39(aggression) + 26(accuracy) + 25(fury) + 87(d100) = 177
Hiroshi: 22(finesse) + 21(accuracy) + 32(clarity) + 75 = 150
Oorvid: 26(aggression) + 22(accuracy) + 32(fury) + 72 = 152
Volki: 26(finesse) + 31(accuracy) + 31(clarity) + 54 = 142
Wrenn: 23(launch) + 28(accuracy) + 32(clarity) + 

Askari: 27(readiness) + 29(avoidance) + 21(analysis) + 48(d100) = 125
Astrid: 22 + 31 + 23 + 75 = 151
Hiroshi: 23 + 22 + 30 + 75 = 150
Oorvid: 23 + 21 + 30 + 67 = 141
Volki: 26 + 27 + 24 + 57 = 134
Wrenn: 23 + 27 + 24 + 79 = 153
Vipers: 46 + 67 = 113





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 50(bending) + 22(fire) x 2(guano) + 75 = 147
Hiroshi: 26(bending) + 31(shock) + 75 = 132
Volki: 44(bending) + 31(toxicity) + 85 = 160
Wrenn: 32(bending) + 38(toxicity) + 79 = 149

Vipers: 11(conditioning) + 79 = 90





Spoiler: Venom



29 + 69 = 98

Askari: 39(conditioning) + 22(fury) + 
Astrid: 24 + 21 + 75 = 130
Hiroshi: 23 + 27 + 75 = 125
Oorvid: 23 + 32 + 69 = 124
Volki: 27 + 27 + 85 = 139
Wrenn: 22 + 29 + 79 = 130





Spoiler: Combat Data



V1: dead.
V2: Body: 4 - 1 = 3, irritated. 177 - 113 = 64% * 11 = 7 - 4 = 3 x 2 = 6, * 3 = 2 - 1 = 1 x 2 = 2. Body: 3 - 6 = -3, Mind: 6 - 3 = 3, incapacitated. Mind: 3 - 2 = 1, dazed. 160 - 90 = 70% * 4 = 3. Mind: 1 - 3 = -2, dead.
V3: Body: 4 - 1 = 3, irritated. 152 - 113 = 39% * 11 = 4 - 4 = 0, ineffective. 150 - 113 = 37% * 10 = 4 - 4 = 0, ineffective. 132 - 90 = 42% * 4 = 2. Body: 3 - 1 = 2, hurt. 147 - 90 = 57% * 2 = 1. Body: 2 - 1 = 1, injured. 149 - 90 = 59% * 4 = 2. Mind: 6 - 2 = 4, dazed.
V4: Body: 4 - 5 = -1, incapacitated.


The confined space of the room does not facilitate distraction but being mere animals, the vipers randomly choose targets. They strike at Hiroshi, Oorvid, and Volki. All three are bitten, but none is affected by the venom, including Astrid who is able to override her previous dose.

Oorvid is bitten four times during the course of action, becoming injured. He punches his carving axe at the same viper but is still unable to cut through the scaled hide.

Askari assaults the viper that attacked Volki, striking at it with sword and shield in a swaying body motion very similar to way Oorvid uses his axes but proves more effective against the scaled hide. He cuts the snake twice and bashes it with his buckler twice. The cuts incapacitate the snake and, with the blows from the buckler, almost kill it.

Volki completes her manipulation of chemical waylines, taking from the viper its remaining consciousness and causing its death.

Hiroshi proves ineffective at physically assaulting the viper that bit Astrid but is able to cause some harm generating an electric shock.

Astrid, as she is overrides the venom coursing through her veins, causes more harm to the viper by generating heat. It is not quite enough damage to incapacitate the thing.

Wrenn cradles his bow and alters the mind of the viper that bit Astrid, somewhat muddling its thoughts.

With that one viper being the only danger left and it already being injured and dazed, it is quickly killed by Askari and Oorvid. No one seems to be suffering any effects from the venom but everyone is hurt, having taken fang punctures to the legs.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37.
Astrid: Body: 10 - 2 - 3 = 5, injured. Motility: 1 - 3 = -2, still mobile.
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26.
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt. 165 - 150 = 15% * 4 = ~1 x 4 = 4. Body: 8 - 4 = 4, injured.
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3  ularin
Oorvid: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt. 165 - 141 = 24% * 4 = ~1 x 4 = 4. Body: 8 - 4 = 4, injured.
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65
Volki: 165 - 134 = 31% * 4 = 1 x 4 = 4. Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46
Wrenn: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 9





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 5 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, ??
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
Goat Beard: 2, ??
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Songbird Talisman: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)
Teal Skull: 1, ??

Coal: 7 bricks, ??
Dull, Gray Stone: 1, ??
Emberstone: 1, ??
Grayish-Black Stone: 2, ??
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)
White Semi-Translucent Stone: 2, ??

Dried Leaves: 3 measures, ??
Other Leaves: 2 measures, ??
Flowers: 4 measures, ??
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. Combat has finished. State nominal actions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 13, 2021)

Wrenn will immediately move to help the others to heal their wounds. He will also examine the dead vipers, to see if any of their skin or teeth has proclivities.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



67, 71


----------



## Gigeaux (Jul 19, 2021)

Volki will focus on healing up, helping the others heal and checking out the dead snakes. Then she will check out the surroundings carefully to be sure there is nothing harmful or helpful nearby. 


Spoiler: rolls



73,76,83


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Jul 19, 2021)

Askari will assist the others in their efforts.

I guess we should head south from here, since we can go no further west. 




Spoiler: Random Rolls



78 & 49


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 20, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... help... examine...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki... healing... checking... check...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will assist...





Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



Askari: 25(medicine) + 26(restore) + 78(d100) = 129
Astrid: 39 + 22 + 78 = 139
Hiroshi: 21 + 30 + 73 = 124
Oorvid: 21 + 32 + 67 = 120
Volki: 31 + 28 + 73 = 132
Wrenn: 28 + 29 + 67 = 124


With the advent of cumulative medicinal aid, injuries that would have taken Tendays to heal now only require a few hours.


Spoiler: Active Search



Volki: 31(observation + 32(enhanced smell) + 76(d100) = 139, success


Only being hurt, not injured, Volki, after receiving aid, moves about the tiny 3 stride by 3 stride room that has only been made smaller by the debris that has blocked two of the paths and closed off the ladder port. She notices a particularly smooth path that the vipers had been taking into the debris and discovers a large hollow that contains several eggs. Lifting out one of the eggs, she can feel the movement inside of it. It is late term and the babies are about to hatch. Knowing no good can come from allowing the eggs to cultivate, she retrieves each one. When she is about to stomp them, she pauses.

Wrenn, with similar talent in Hermetics, shares the same instinct. The dead vipers and these eggs, so that they can be destroyed, need to be removed from this tunnel system. There is no telling what amount of trouble could come or what might be attracted to the stench as the things decay. Knowing that their current mission is not pressed for time, the party elects to backtrack for safe camping.


Spoiler: Animal Preparation



Askari: 26(butcher) + 21(analysis) + 49(d100) = 96 - 80, 40(difficulty) = 16, 56
Astrid: 39 + 23 + 49 = 111 - 80, 40 = 31, 71
Hiroshi: 23 + 30 + 71 = 124 - 80, 40 = 44, 84
Oorvid: 23 + 30 + 83 = 137 - 80, 40 = 57, 97
Volki: 35 + 24 + 83 = 142 - 80, 40 = 62, 102
Wrenn: 28 + 24 + 71 = 123 - 80, 40 = 43, 83


No one yet has deft enough skill to skin one such viper and reclaim its skin, though everyone is certain they would prove valuable if anyone could. The skull, itself, seems fascinating and is really no difficulty to collect and clean when a little Bending is involved, but only Volki proves capable of collecting a measure of blood and milking the dead viper for a measure of its venom. Viper meat does not seem edible and is discarded. The four skulls are retained along with one measure of blood and one measure of venom.


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Askari: 25(alchemy) + 21(analysis) + 78(d100) = 124, success
Skulls: 20 days / 124 = 4 hours, fail
Astrid: 39 + 23 + 78 = 140, success
Coal: 20 days / 140 = 4 hours, success
Hiroshi: 21 + 30 + 73 = 124, success
Gray Stone: 10 days / 124 = 2 hours, success
Oorvid: 21 + 30 + 73 = 124, success
Skulls: 20 days / 124 = 4 hours, success
Volki: 31 + 24 + 73 = 128, success
Venom: 20 days / 128 = 4 hours, success
Wrenn: 28 + 24 + 67 = 119, success
Feathers: 10 days / 119 = 3 hours, success


Given the time of a peaceable camp, between Astrid and Volki, all collected items are able to be identified, even those beyond the base talent of the others. Everyone feels an affinity with any stones, teeth, or claws. Askari and Oorvid are both drawn to bones. Volki and Wrenn are drawn to feathers, hair, and herbs. Astrid and Hiroshi are specifically drawn to metal.

The next morning, returning to the previously discovered, partially collapsed, room, is routine. Moving southward, which is the only direction to go, the party moves cautiously for what should have taken about 3 hours but takes four, instead, to find another 3 x 3 room with a metal ladder in its center, topped with the familiar trapdoor. The only other tunnel from this room leads West. Checking the trapdoor, it appears that something heavy had been laid across it from above, but it may be moveable.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
Time: 30 days / (129 + 132 + 124) = 2 hours
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37.
Astrid: Body: 10 - 2 - 3 = 5, injured. Motility: 1 - 3 = -2, still mobile.
Time: 50 days / (139 + 129 + 132 + 124) = 3 hours
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26.
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt. 165 - 150 = 15% * 4 = ~1 x 4 = 4. Body: 8 - 4 = 4, injured.
Time: 60 days / (124 + 129 + 132 + 124) = 3 hours
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3  ularin
Oorvid: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt. 165 - 141 = 24% * 4 = ~1 x 4 = 4. Body: 8 - 4 = 4, injured.
Time: 60 days / (120 + 129 + 132 + 124) = 4 hours
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65
Volki: 165 - 134 = 31% * 4 = 1 x 4 = 4. Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
Time: 40 days / (129 + 132 + 124) = 3 hours
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46
Wrenn: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
Time: 30 days / (129 + 132 + 124) = 3 hours.
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 9





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 5 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 2, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Songbird Talisman: 1, (Persona +1)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 4, (Motility +2)

Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Emberstone: 1, (Confluence +2)
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)
Milkstone: 2, (Will +2)

Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Bonus awarded for remembering to further search the room after combat ended. Everyone receives 7 DP. State nominal actions and provide a random roll. State in a post if a character is keeping a particular augmenting item. Items that enhance Bending do not need to be listed on individual records.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Jul 21, 2021)

Not liking the idea that the door might’ve been blocked intentionally, and moving past it would put someone at their backs, Askari will climb the ladder and take a moment to check for signs of recent activity and listen. If nothing immediate is detected, he will attempt to force the door. If he does detect someone, he relay the information and wait.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



18 & 36


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 27, 2021)

Wrenn tries to augment Askari, affecting his strength (to help lift the gate) and his senses (to detect if anyone is nearby.)



Spoiler: Random Rolls



31, 75, 64 (added extra roll for good measure)


----------



## MacConnell (Jul 27, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari will climb...



Wren is confused momentarily but realizes that he cannot bend waylines in such a manner to do exactly what he is thinking. His augmentation is more mental than physical, though the results seem physical. He realizes that he can augment locomotion and prowess, which would be beneficial during combat situations.

Askari climbs the ladder and finds that he can bounce the trap door a little bit but realizes that, in no way, it he ever going to force it open.

Seeing the door bounce, Oorvid climbs up beside Askari, and both men push on the trapdoor. It moves farther. It sounds like whatever has been laid or fallen across it moves with the force but it too heavy to show aside.

Oorvid says, "Take a deep breath and let us try this again." He then repeats it as best he can in Ansylin.

When Askari takes a deep breath, Oorvid reaches over and touches him. A surge of adrenaline, the like of which has never before occurred in him, rushes through his system. His skin ripples like he has seen it do on Oorvid, as it immediate follows coursing through Oorvid.

The two men hit the door again and force it open, shoving aside a small tree that has definitely been placed across it. If it had fallen naturally, the pergola would have collapsed, and the door would never have moved. The pergola is fully intact.

As the party exits, more of those stick figures that the other Shimadow called, twana, are hanging about. These contain pieces of fur, feather, and bone and appear more sinister in nature.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37.
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26.
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3  ularin
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 9





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency
Aluminum: 5 ingots, {shock x3}

Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 2, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Songbird Talisman: 1, (Persona +1)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 4, (Motility +2)

Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Emberstone: 1, (Confluence +2)
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)
Milkstone: 2, (Will +2)

Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. Everyone improves in Spiofthest 2%. Decide is the party will investigate the area or follow the tunnel West. Provide a random roll whether used or not.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jul 28, 2021)

*Wrenn says,* "We should poke around here, first. I don't like the idea of having an unknown quantity at our backs. Let's check the pergola, and the immediate area. I'll check the north perimeter."

Wrenn goes about 10 paces north, seeing what there is to be found. On his way back, he will give the pergola a once-over.



Spoiler: 2 Random Rolls



27
(91+11) = 102


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Aug 3, 2021)

Askari will nod to Wrenn and check around the other side of the pegola. He will also take a moment to examine some of the twana.



Spoiler: Randoms Rolls



36, 91 + 40(luck) = 131


----------



## Gigeaux (Aug 3, 2021)

Volki nods as well. “I will check the west perimeter.” As she slinks into the shadows.


Spoiler: rolls



90+luck45=135, 72, Volki also kept a viper skull


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 3, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Wrenn goes...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will... check... examine...





Spoiler: Search



Askari: 31(perception) + 21(hearing) + 36(d100) = 88
Wrenn: 28(observation) + 38(smell) + 27, 102(d100) = 93, 168





Spoiler: Analyze



Askari: 26(alchemy) + 21(analysis) + 131(d100) = 178


The preliminary search reveals no viable information. Wrenn cannot even locate a definitive game trail. He stops, on the way back, to look at the whole scene from a different perspective. It dawns on him why there is such a lack of anything notable. Whoever took the time to block and conceal the trapdoor, without damaging the pergola, did so at some considerable time passed. The forest as covered what signs would have been left, and the tree itself has started to decay. Askari and Oorvid actually broke two of the limbs when they managed to push it aside. He estimates that it has been about half a Cycle (year) since the way was blocked.

Having no luck searching the area, Askari cuts one of the twana loose from its hanging to give it a more thorough examination. Compared to the first ones seen, these were constructed with more skill. They are more geometrically indicative of a person, and the pieces of hair and bone on them cause a distinct sense of uneasiness. He discards it unceremoniously when finished.

The party spends several hours, mostly listening and watching, but nothing disturbs the peace. Even songbirds seem to avoid the immediate area, which is strange.

The only real choice is to re-enter the tunnel system and continue to the West. If the pattern already observed holds, this path should lead to another Keep, not a pergola. The subterranean room only confirms such opinion, as the ladder in the center of the room is shorter and four paths lead from the center of each wall. The lamp stick of the party is not needed as the ones placed in each corner of this room have been illuminated. Someone is definitely using this area. The trapdoor is closed. No sounds are heard from above.











*OOC:*


Party is at the bottom, left-most, drawn square.








Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37.
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26.
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3  ularin
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 9





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 5 ingots, {shock x3}

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2} (helps all)
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2} (helps all)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2} (helps all)
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1) (helps all)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 2, (Will +2) 
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2) 
Songbird Talisman: 1, (Persona +1)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 4, (Motility +2)

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Emberstone: 1, (Confluence +2)
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)
Milkstone: 2, (Will +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide a random roll whether used or not.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 3, 2021)

*Wrenn suggests,* "We should probably head west; if we can make a crude map of the tunnel complex, knowing where all of the tunnels lead would give us a better idea as to how using them would be advantageous for our foes. Patterns of usage ay emerge, once we see the complete picture. What say all of you?"



Spoiler: Random Roll



84


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 10, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn suggests... west...



Since one direction seems as good as the other at this point and no one voiced any desire to ascend the ladder, West is the direction of progress. This particular tunnel shows definitive signs of maintenance. It terminates in a 3 X 3 room with a 6 stride ladder ascending to a trapdoor. Like the previous room, this one is illuminated by its own lamp globes, making the one that the party carries, unnecessary.

Estimating that it is now mid-afternoon, the surface is preferred for making camp, as food will need to be acquired, even though it is very likely that enemies will be camped above. Making preparation, Oorvid climbs up first indicating that the trapdoor is free to move. When everyone is ready, he exits as quickly as possible, followed by Askari, then Volki, then Wrenn, then Astrid, then Hiroshi.

The pergola, which was the expected structure, is completely clear of debris, except for a corner which is being used to stage a campfire, the stone base making it a very safe place to do so. Tending the fire are two gray-skinned Faethrins, the likes of which have not previously been seen. Like the oddity of the three original members meeting Askari, with his black skin, seeing people with stone gray skin is even stranger than the Rheini people with their brown skin.

The cooks give a cry of alarm, which immediately alerts the others of their kind who were lounging, waiting on the food to be finished. The cooks grip their utensils as weapons. The others quickly reach to ready bows. Seeing Wrenn and Volki, one of the Amiradthae, as they are called, speaks in Shimadow. "You are supposed to be working the north to drive out the Rheini. Have you hired help and what are you doing here?"


Spoiler: Enhancements



Askari: motility 26%, strength 26%
Oorvid: motility 37%, strength 37%
Volki: athleticism 33%
Wrenn: athleticism 38%





Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37.
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26.
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3  ularin
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 9





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 5 ingots, {shock x3}

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2} (helps all)
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2} (helps all)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2} (helps all)
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1) (helps all)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 2, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Songbird Talisman: 1, (Persona +1)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 4, (Motility +2)

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Emberstone: 1, (Confluence +2)
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)
Milkstone: 2, (Will +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide a random roll whether used or not.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Aug 11, 2021)

Askari will wait and give Wrenn a moment to talk. Given his new found ability involving heat, he take this moment to judge if he can intuitively use the campfire to their advantage. If combat seems inevitable, he will use the fire to distract and hopefully damage anyone possible and close on the nearest archers. He would like to get within melee range of the archers to keep them at a disadvantage.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



53


----------



## Gigeaux (Aug 11, 2021)

Volki gives Wrenn a look and nod that says he can be the speaker for us. She will stay close to the others and prepare to use the waylines to toxify if it comes to a fight. 


Spoiler: rolls



61, 72


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 11, 2021)

Posting for @Tellerian Hawke per LINE CHAT conversation.

Taking on the attitude of the questioner, Wrenn speaks in an uncharacteristic manner. "Those cowardly Rheini are all huddled up in their hovel of a camp. They are not doing anything but are like pulling a boring beetle from a fresh carcass to remove. There are too many to bull through, hence the extra muscle."

"We thought we would survey the area. I thought you were farther out. Why in the Six Hells are you wanting everyone out of the area, anyway. A little more information breeds a little more motivation."








*OOC:*


97 + 22 = 119


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 11, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Wrenn speaks...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Askari: motility 26%, strength 26%
Oorvid: motility 37%, strength 37%
Volki: athleticism 33%
Wrenn: athleticism 38%





Spoiler: Bluff



Wrenn: 35(coerce) + 38(enthrall) + 119(d100) = 192


The cooks go back to tending the food, still paying some attention to the new comers. Perhaps it was such an avant guard approach. Perhaps it was Fortune, but whatever the cause, the Amiradthan is more forthcoming than could have been expected, until he realizes what he is saying.

"It is not really my place to say. We serve Temnyy Veter as well, but he said he was looking for this Yahdram treasure. You are supposed..."

His face darkens, as the Amiradthae cannot blush. He shows his teeth and begins to ready his bow. "You did something to my head!"


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37.
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26.
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3  ularin
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 9





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 5 ingots, {shock x3}

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 4, {toxicity x2} (helps all)
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2} (helps all)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2} (helps all)
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1) (helps all)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 2, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Songbird Talisman: 1, (Persona +1)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 4, (Motility +2)

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Emberstone: 1, (Confluence +2)
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)
Milkstone: 2, (Will +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP and improves in Shimadow by 2%.


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 11, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will ... judge... use the fire... close...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki... will... toxify...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Askari: motility 26%, strength 26%
Oorvid: motility 37%, strength 37%
Volki: athleticism 33%
Wrenn: athleticism 38%





Spoiler: Reaction



Askari: 29(readiness) + 28(speed) + 26(clarity) + 53(d100) = 136 + 26(motility) = 162
Astrid: 22 + 32 + 24 + 61 = 139
Hiroshi: 23 + 21 + 38 + 53 = 135
Oorvid: 23 + 22 + 32 + 103 = 180 + 37(motility) = 217
Volki: 28 + 34 + 33 + 61 = 136 + 33(athleticism) =169
Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 38 + 103 = 192 + 38(athleticism) = 230
Amiradthae: 17 + 30 + 11 + 82 = 140





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Volki: 200(bending) - 169 = 31, 131
Askari: 200(bending) - 162 = 38
Hiroshi: 180(javelin) - 135 = 45
Astrid: 200(bending) - 139 = 61
Wrenn: 300(bow) - 230 = 70
Oorvid: 300(move) - 217 = 83
Amiradthae: 300(bow) - 140 = 160





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Askari: 30(bending) + 26(heat) + 53(d100) = 109
Astrid: 54 + 25(shock) x 2(aluminum) + 61 = 165
Hiroshi: 25 + 37(shock) + 53 = 115
Oorvid: 25 + 39(thump) + 84 = 148
Volki: 46 + 33(toxicity) x 2( ant pincher) + 72 = 184
Wrenn: 32 + 38(acidity) + 84 = 154

Amiradthae: 17(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 82(d100) = 110
A1: 184 - 110 =  = 74% * 4 = 3 x 2 = 6. Mind: 10 - 6 = 4, dazed.
A2: 115 - 110 = 5% * 4 = ~1.
A3: 165 - 110 = 55% * 4 = 2. Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
A4: 148 - 110 = 38% * 4 = 2.
A5: 154 - 110 = 44% * 4 = 2.





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Oorvid: 26(aggression) + 22(accuracy) + 38(fury) + 84(d100) = 170

Amiradthae: 17(readiness) + 25(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 82(d100) = 135
A4: 170 - 135 = 35% * 11 = 4 - 2(tunic) = 2. Body: 10 - 2 - 2 = 6, hurt.





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Hiroshi: 23 + 21 + 38 + 53 = 135 + 100(range) = 235
Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 38 + 84 = 173 + 50(range) = 223
Amiradthae: 17 + 30 + 11 + 82 = 140 + 50(range) = 190 + 100(2nd) = 290

Askari: 33(avoidance + 21(analysis) + 53(d100) = 107 + 10(buckler) = 117
190 - 117 = 73% * 8 = 6 - 2(shirt) = 4
290 - 117 = 173% * 8 = 14 - 2(shirt) = 12
Astrid: 32 + 24 + 61 = 117
190 - 117 = 73% * 8 = 6 - 2(mantle) = 4
290 - 117 = 173% * 8 = 14 - 2(mantle) = 12
Hiroshi: 22 + 31 + 53 = 106
190 - 106 = 84% * 8 = 7 - 2(tunic) = 5
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 84 = 136
240 - 136 = 104% * 8 = 8 - 2(tunic) = 6
Volki: 29 + 24 + 72 = 125
190 - 125 = 65% * 10 = 7 - 2(tunic) = 5
290 - 125 = 165% - 34(kilter) = 131 * 10 = 13 - 2 = 11
Wrenn: 27 + 24 + 84 = 135
Amiradthae: 25 + 11 + 82 = 118
A2: 235 - 118 = 117% * 11 = 13 - 2(tunic) = 11. Body: 10 - 11 - 1 = -2, incapacitated.
A5: 223 - 118 = 105% * 10 = 11 - 2(tunic) = 9. Body: 10 - 9 - 2 = -1, incapacitated.


Recognizing that combat will ensue, Volki grips an ant pincher in her hand and attempts to alter the mind of one of the opponents. The pincher dissolves as the Amiradtha shakes his head in confusion. A second enemy fires an arrow from short range, piercing her tunic and causing injury to Volki.

Askari can indeed sense the waylines (energy) within the fire, fluctuating their amplitude, causing fire to explode outward. Despite this new found talent, the two cooks react and are not burned by the sudden increase in the flames. A fraction of an instant after such an epiphany, Askari is hit with two arrows, causing severe injury. He is down and incapacitated but conscious.

Hiroshi launches a javelin at one of the cooks as he jumps back from the fire. The weapon looks like a streak of lightning as it flies through the air. The electrified javelin strikes one of the cooks in the midsection, knocking him to the ground, where he stays, incapacitated. The second cook covers her bow and fires an arrow, sticking it into Hiroshi.

Astrid releases two bolts of lightning simultaneously. One strikes the cook that is already down, the other damages the second cook. In response, two other Amiradthae shoot arrows into Astrid. She is down and incapacitated, though conscious.

Faster than the Amiradthae, Wrenn draws and fires an arrow at one of the enemy. The arrow punches through the thin leather tunic and into the abdomen of the target, causing him to stagger backward. Though it ruins the arrow, the wound immediately turns caustic, increasing the damage enough to cause the Faethrin to fall, incapacitated.

Oorvid charges from under the cover of the pergola, reaching the Amiradthan speaker before any of them can launch their first arrow. His carving axes seem to vibrate as he sets them in motion. A distinct humming noise can be heard. Oorvid cuts through the tunic and into the flesh of his opponent. A second opponent shoot Oorvid in the back from point blank range. The arrow does significant harm.
        *GM:*  Everyone is conscious and can bend waylines, but Askari and Astrid are unable to move.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari:
Body: 10 - 4 - 12 = -6, incapacitated.
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37 - 2 - 2 = 33
Astrid:
Body: 10 - 4 - 12 = -6, incapacitated.
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26 - 2 - 2 = 22
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3  ularin
Oorvid:
Body: 10 - 6 = 4, injured.
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65 - 2 = 63
Volki:
Body: 10 - 5 = 5, hurt.
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46 - 2 = 44
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 8





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 4 ingots, {shock x3}

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 3, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 2, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Songbird Talisman: 1, (Persona +1)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 4, (Motility +2)

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Emberstone: 1, (Confluence +2)
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)
Milkstone: 2, (Will +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State combat actions and provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 17, 2021)

Wrenn will fire at whichever foe attempts to move in on either Astrid or Askari. Same technique as last time. Except this time, he will concentrate on the Ant Stinger, drawing out its proclivities to intensify the toxin.



Spoiler: Rolls



92(+75) = 167 Bow Attack
95(+38) = 133 Toxify (Drawing 1 measure of energy from Ant Stinger)


----------



## Gigeaux (Aug 18, 2021)

Volki attacks the enemy who shot Oovrid from behind while they’re focus is on him. She will use her daggers to poison they’re blood.


Spoiler: rolls



84, 96+62(luck)=158, 62


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 18, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will fire...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki attacks the enemy who shot Oovrid...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Askari: motility 26%, strength 26%, soullessness 21%
Hiroshi: shade 37%
Oorvid: motility 37%, strength 37%
Volki: athleticism 33%
Wrenn: athleticism 38%





Spoiler: Speed of Action



Oorvid: 83 + 90(axe) = 173, 263, 353, 443
Askari: 38 + 200(bend) = 238
Hiroshi: 45 + 200(bend) = 245
Astrid: 61 + 200(bend) = 261, 361
Wrenn: 70 + 300(bow) = 370
Volki: 131 + 300(move, bend) = 431
Amiradthae: 160 + 300(bow) = 460





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Oorvid: 26(aggression) + 22(accuracy) + 38(fury) + 133(d100) = 219
Volki: 29(finesse) + 34(accuracy) + 33(clarity) + 84 = 180

Amiradthae: 17(readiness) + 25(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 82(d100) = 135
A4: Body: 10 - 2 - 2 = 6, hurt.
219 - 135 = 84% * 11 = 8 - 2(deflect) = 6 x 2. Body: 6 - 12 = -6, incapacitated.
A6: 219 - 135 = 84% * 11 = 8 - 2(deflect) = 6 x 2. Body: 10 - 12 = -2, incapacitated.
A1: 180 - 135 = 45% * 6 = 3 - 2 = 1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Hiroshi: 23(launch) + 21(accuracy) + 38(clarity) + 126(d100) = 208 + 100(range) = 308
Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 38 + 167 = 256 + 50(range) = 306
Amiradthae: 17 + 30 + 11 + 126 = 184 + 50(range) = 234

Askari: 33(avoidance + 21(analysis) +
Astrid: 32 + 24 +
Hiroshi: 22 + 31 + 126 = 179 + 37(shade) = 216
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 126 = 178
234 - 178 = 56% * 8 = 4 - 2 = 2.
Volki: 29 + 24 + 158 = 213
234 - 213 = 21% * 8 = 2 - 2 = 0.
Wrenn: 27 + 24 + 167 = 218
234 - 218 = 16% * 8 = 1 - 2, ineffective
Amiradthae: 25 + 11 + 126 = 162
A2: Body: 10 - 11 - 1 = -2, incapacitated.
A5: Body: 10 - 9 - 2 = -1, incapacitated.
A9: 308 - 162 = 146 * 10 = 15 - 2(deflect) = 13. Body: 10 - 13 = -3, incapacitated.
A8: 306 - 162 = 144% * 10 = 14. Body: 10 - 14 = -4, incapacitated.





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Askari: 30(bending) +
Astrid: 54 + 25(shock) x 2(aluminum) + 158 = 262
Hiroshi: 25 +
Oorvid: 25 + 39(siphon) + 133 = 197
Volki: 46 + 33(acidity) + 158 = 237
Wrenn: 32 + 38(toxicity) x 2(stinger) + 133 = 241

Amiradthae: 17(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 146(d100) = 174
A1: 237 - 174 = 63% * 4 = 3.
A3: 262 - 174 = 88% * 4 = 3.
A4: 197 - 174 = 23% * 4 = 1 x 2 = 2.
A6: 197 - 174 = 23% * 4 = 1 x 2 = 2.
A7: 262 - 174 = 88% * 4 = 3.
A8: 241 - 174 = 67% * 4 = 3.





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 9 - 3 = 6, hurt.
A2: Body: 10 - 11 - 1 = -2, incapacitated.
A3: Body: 10 - 3 = 7. hurt.
A4: Body: -6 - 2 = -8, incapacitated.
A5: Body: 10 - 9 - 2 = -1, incapacitated.
A6: Body: -2 - 2 = -4, incapacitated.
A7: Body: 10 - 3 = 7. hurt.
A8: A8: 306 - 162 = 144% * 10 = 14. Body: 10 - 14 = -4, incapacitated.
Mind: 6 - 3 = 3, dazed.
A9: 308 - 162 = 146 * 10 = 15 - 2(deflect) = 13. Body: 10 - 13 = -3, incapacitated.


Oorvid, who had previously closed with an opponent and before the Amiradtha can draw and fire and arrow, he is assaulted four times by the carving axes of his opponent. Moving in coordination between the two, all within the range of a single stride in either direction, he incapacitates both before they can act, mystically drawing some of their lifeforce into himself, completely repairing his previous wound. Seeing his effectiveness, one of the remaining Amiradthae fires an arrow at him, causing a minor new wound.

Askari, who cannot physically move, instinctively does what he can to defend himself against impending doom. Bending mystical waylines he is able to, somewhat, hide his presence from notice. Nothing visually changes about him but for some reason it is easier to forget he is lying there.

Having downed one of the two cooks, Hiroshi ignores the first and launches his second javelin at the other. As he moves, shadows gather around him making him harder to see. His javelin punches, hard, through the other cook, dropping him to the ground.

Despite not being able to move, Astrid can see the two Amiradthae that shot her. Unbeknownst to them she is the cause of the lightning that dances between them, affecting both in the given area.

Wrenn draws and is ready to fire faster than the enemy. None seems to be taking aim at either fallen friend so he picks a random enemy. The arrow bores through the enemy with the toxicity adding insult to injury. A remaining Amiradtha fires at Wrenn, but the arrow does penetrate to flesh.

Seeing that Oorvid has downed his enemies before she reaches his second, she diverts her path the engage another, slicing through his tunic causing slight injury; but at the blade draws passed, Volki causes the wound to turn caustic, increasing the damage as the wound festers. Ignoring the fallen youths, a second enemy fires at Volki but the arrow does not penetrate her tunic.

Despite the damage done to the party, the Amiradthae upon seeing half of their number fall, look as if to run, not wanting to press the matter at risk of total loss of kin.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari:
Body: 10 - 4 - 12 = -6, incapacitated.
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37 - 2 - 2 = 33
Astrid:
Body: 10 - 4 - 12 = -6, incapacitated.
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26 - 2 - 2 = 22
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3  ularin
Oorvid:
Body: 10 - 6 = 4 + 2 + 2 = 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65 - 2 = 63 - 1 = 62
Volki:
Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46 - 2 = 44 - 1 = 43
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 8





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 3 ingots, {shock x3}

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 2, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Songbird Talisman: 1, (Persona +1)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 4, (Motility +2)

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Emberstone: 1, (Confluence +2)
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)
Milkstone: 2, (Will +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State intentions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Aug 18, 2021)

Askari will yell at the soon to be fleeing Amiradthae.

May all of your bowstrings snap, and you find your arrows to be dull and warped, in your hour of greatest and most desperate need. Gods damn archers …. Except Wrenn, he can remain undamned.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 18, 2021)

Wrenn looks as if he is about to fire on the fleeing Amiradthans, but at the last moment, he lowers his bow; he then begins to see to the wounded.



Spoiler: Random Roll



63


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 25, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn looks... see to the wounded.



Askari cannot manage to yell, but he feels like he is. His intention is the same, anyway. He tries to laugh at himself, but it hurts.


Spoiler: Combat Data



A2: Body: 10 - 11 - 1 = -2, incapacitated.
A5: Body: 10 - 9 - 2 = -1, incapacitated.
A8: Body: 10 - 14 = -4, incapacitated.
Mind: 6 - 3 = 3, dazed.
A9: Body: 10 - 13 = -3, incapacitated.


Unlike any previous enemy, the Amiradthae, who retreat, pick up some of their incapacitated members and carry them along. All cannot be recovered, though, and four of the enemy still lie on the ground, conscious but unable to move. It would take days for them to recover, if they would not starve or dehydrate, first, but beetles or ants would most likely have at them long before anything else were to happen.

Wrenn lowers his bow without firing that shot. He thinks to himself, ~Enemies. Definitely enemies, but more opportunistic than malevolent. Interesting.~

Wrenn is the only one who is not hurt. Neither Askari nor Astrid is yet able to move, but Hiroshi, Oorvid, and Volki assist in rendering aid.

Once Hiroshi has sufficiently recovered, he talks to the group about his current thoughts. He desires to return to the Spiofthest village, taking one of the fallen Amiradtha with him. He feels that in a better environment, the former enemy may be redeemable. He renders aid to one of the female enemy and carries her with him, seeing as how she should be slightly lighter to carry than the others. Three of the Amiradtha still lie on the ground.

Oorvid, who is only slightly injured, stands over each one in turn and says, "Zoals de grond jouw bloed opeist, moge je essentie vrede vinden," before quickly ending the life of each with one of his carving axes.


Spoiler: Orngaddrin



As the ground claims your blood, may your essence find peace





Spoiler: Physical Aid



Askari: 28(medicine) + 26(restore) + 50(d100) = 104
Astrid: 42 + 22 + 57 = 121
Hiroshi: 21 + 39 + 57 = 117
Oorvid: 21 + 40 + 57 = 118
Volki: 32 + 29 + 50 = 111
Wrenn: 28 + 29 + 63 = 120





Spoiler: Character Data



Askari:
Body: 10 - 4 - 12 = -6, incapacitated.
Time: 160 days / (104 + 117 + 118 + 111 + 120) = 6 hours, 45 minutes
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37 - 2 - 2 = 33
Astrid:
Body: 10 - 4 - 12 = -6, incapacitated.
Time: 160 days / (121 + 117 + 118 + 111 + 120) = 6 hours, 33 minutes
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26 - 2 - 2 = 22
Stones: 20
Hiroshi: full wellness
Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Time: 50 days / (117 + 118 + 111 + 120) = 2 hours, 35 minutes
Tunic: 60 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 56.
Javelins: 3, stone: 3  ularin
Oorvid:
Body: 10 - 6 = 4 + 2 + 2 = 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
Time: 20 days / (117 + 118 + 111 + 120) = 1 hour, 2 minutes
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65 - 2 = 63 - 1 = 62
Volki:
Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Time: 50 days / (117 + 118 + 111 + 120) = 2 hours, 35 minutes
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46 - 2 = 44 - 1 = 43
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 8





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 3 ingots, {shock x3}

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 2, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Songbird Talisman: 1, (Persona +1)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 4, (Motility +2)

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Emberstone: 1, (Confluence +2)
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)
Milkstone: 2, (Will +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP and improves in Orngaddrin by 2%. State nominal actions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Aug 25, 2021)

Wrenn agrees that Hiroshi's plan has merit. He hugs his friend in a brotherly, manly fashion, and wishes him well. As they embrace, Wrenn affects him with healing, via wayline manipulation.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



71 (Aid in healing)



Afterwards, Wrenn examines the fallen foes, to see if anything they wear or carry has any proclivities.


----------



## Gigeaux (Aug 25, 2021)

Volki will also check for anything that stands out to her, before checking the surroundings for any food or interesting items. 


Spoiler: rolls



67, 91+59(luck)=150


----------



## MacConnell (Aug 31, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... examines the fallen foes...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki will also check...



Askari and Astrid remain as any party member may have situated them until after nightfall. A night's rest only aids full recovery. Everyone, except Wrenn who managed once again to go unscathed, shows some significant new battle scars, but, by morning, no one is the worse for wear.

Of the three Amiradthan bodies that remain, two are male and one is female. Each is dressed in a simple, thin leather tunic that covers from shoulder to mid thigh. They are accessorized differently for each gender. Each had been armed with a simple bow and a quiver of arrows with ularin heads, of which 24 in total remain. Each was equipped with various small tools, bags, and food stuff necessary for all nomadic behavior.

Searching more thoroughly, Wrenn and Volki find a white stone that feels wet no matter how much it is rubbed, a recognized livestone, two skulls of some kind of waterfowl, and two whitish metal ingots. Additionally, Volki finds a necklace of ten black claws and a jawbone that may have come from a goat or deer.

In the morning, being in a pine forest, Volki eventually comes across a greenbriar scaling up one of the trees. She manages to pull some of it down to access the edible berries that are available at this time of year and digs up the edible root bulb.












*OOC:*


The pencil indicates the party's current location.






As everyone is sitting down to eat, Oorvid asks the obvious. "Do we want to go back and go up the ladder we passed or take the southern tunnel there, first?"


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37 - 2 - 2 = 33
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26 - 2 - 2 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65 - 2 = 63 - 1 = 62
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46 - 2 = 44 - 1 = 43
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 8





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 3 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 3 sets, (Cohesion +1)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 2, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Songbird Talisman: 1, (Persona +1)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 4, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Emberstone: 1, (Confluence +2)
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)
Milkstone: 2, (Will +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and provide a random roll.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Sep 6, 2021)

While we rest and eat, Askari will look over the various items the party has collected to see if any will aid him more than what he is carrying.

I saw we check the south bound tunnel. We’ll likely have to come back north to the ladder any way. 




Spoiler: Random Roll



53


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 6, 2021)

Wrenn agrees with Askari as to the choice of  direction. Wrenn picks up the jawbone, and tries to sense its proclivities during the course of the morning.



Spoiler: Random Roll



84


----------



## Gigeaux (Sep 6, 2021)

While eating Volki also rifles through the items the group has to see if anything she’s carrying would be better swapped or if anything feels like it should be added. “Keeping along this path before we double back seems like it may bring us some interesting answers to these interesting questions.”


Spoiler: random rolls



81, 78


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 7, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari will look over... items...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn agrees... picks up the jawbone...





Gigeaux said:


> ... Volki also rifles through the items...



Oorvid nods at the responses, and Astrid agrees with the plan. Oorvid rolls his eyes as Wrenn selects the jawbone. He has already learned a pattern to the proclivity of certain items that Wrenn has yet to determine.


Spoiler: Alchemical Sensitivity



Askari: 29(alchemy) + 21(analysis) + 53(d100) = 105
necklace: 105 < 160, fail
Astrid: 42 + 28 + 73 = 143
ingot: 143 < 160, fail
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 73 = 125
skull: 125 < 160, fail
Volki: 33 + 24 + 81 = 138
ingot: 138 < 160, fail
Wrenn: 28 + 24 + 84 = 136
Jawbone: 136 < 160, fail


No one is able to determine anything special about the new items though Askari and Oorvid are both drawn to the skulls and jawbone; Astrid is drawn to the ingots, and everyone is drawn to the claw necklace.

Askari does realize that, from the party inventory, one of the viper skulls and the emberstone are both beneficial for him to carry.

Volki realizes that a pair of the spider fangs, when added to her necklace, and the songbird feather talisman are both beneficial for her.

Wrenn realizes that one of the goat beard talismans is beneficial for him to carry. Though the heckling jay feather talisman like Volki carries offers the same benefit, the goat beard seemed more masculine.

Askari suddenly realizes that the milkstone she is already carrying seems to have become more beneficial to her.

Oorvid realizes that one of the viper skulls and the remaining milkstone are both beneficial to him.

The following morning is quite cool, possibly indicating a change in the season. Everyone feels a little more energetic. Wildlife is more active. It takes about six hours to climb back down the ladder, travel east, and take the south passage at the four-way to its end, which is as expected, a 3 x 3 room containing only a 6 stride ladder.

Ascending the ladder indicates that the trapdoor is free to move. Nothing in particular can be heard outside of it.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37 - 2 - 2 = 33
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26 - 2 - 2 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65 - 2 = 63 - 1 = 62
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46 - 2 = 44 - 1 = 43
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 8





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 3 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 2 sets, (Cohesion +1)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Gigeaux (Sep 21, 2021)

“Who’s up first? Don’t hear anything, but can’t be too careful.” Volki will be trying to blend into her surroundings when they ascend the ladder. 


Spoiler: rolls



52,77


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 21, 2021)

Wrenn volunteers to go first. He will enhance himself as best he can, with regard to making himself harder to see and hear, as well as making himself stronger, faster, and more agile.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



89, 89, 88
Wow, you can't make stuff like this up, LOL 
The dice were in an 80's mood today


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 22, 2021)

Gigeaux said:


> ... Volki will...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn volunteers...



The others wait as Wrenn quickly moves up the ladder and out the trapdoor. The pergola is intact but is completely covered in vegetation. Grapevines have wrapped and scaled the columns like their normal foundation of a pine tree, though it is passed the time of the fruit.

Birds and various other wildlife scatter as as he scans the area for danger. Noticing none, the others come quickly out, taking defensive positions out of habit. There are no signs that this particular area has been disturbed by people in quite some time. With the cooler change in the weather, despite evening rains, the area is so peaceable that the party takes respite for a couple of Tendays.


Spoiler: Hide



spiders: 35(conceal) + 50(camo) + 80(d100) = 165





Spoiler: Wariness



Askari: 35(perception) + 21(analysis) + 80(d100) = 136
Astrid: 32 + 29 + 75 = 136
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 80 = 132
Volki: 29 + 24 + 77 = 130
Wrenn: 27 + 24 + 89 = 140


Game is plentiful, and everyone is able to subsist on thrushes, groundhogs, hares, and even the taking of a peccary adds to the meat supply. The evening rains are used to collect water for drinking. One oversight is that as the seasons change to cooler, certain things that cannot tolerate such change begin to migrate southward. Not all of those things prove to be harmless.





Late in the afternoon as everyone is stretching their legs after the evening meal, everyone is all separately assaulted by a hidden spider launching itself from a nearby tree. The spiders are quite large, having a relaxed leg circumference about the size of a person's torso.


Spoiler: Reaction



Askari: 33(readiness) + 29(speed) + 23(clarity) + 80(d100) = 165
Astrid: 22 + 32 + 24 + 75 = 153
Oorvid: 25 + 22 + 32 + 80 = 159
Volki: 29 + 34 + 35 + 77 = 175
Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 38 + 89 = 178





Spoiler: Physical Assault



spiders: 57 + 80(d100) = 137 + 165(surprise) = 302

Askari: 33(readiness) + 35(avoidance) + 21(analysis) + 72(d100) = 161
302 - 161(defend) - 136(wariness) = 5% * 2 = ~1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Astrid: 22 + 32 + 29 + 75 = 158
302 - 158 - 136 = 8% * 2 = ~1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Oorvid: 25 + 21 + 31 + 72 = 149
302 - 149 - 132 = 21% * 2 = ~1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Volki: 29 + 29 + 24 + 52 = 134
302 - 134 - 130 = 38% * 2 = ~1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Wrenn: 23 + 27 + 24 + 89 = 153
302 - 153 - 140 = 9% * 2 = ~1. Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



spiders: 28(dose) + 80(d100) = 108

Askari: 41(conditioning) + 28(fury) + 80(d100) = 149
Astrid: 24 + 21 + 75 = 120
Oorvid: 23 + 43 + 80 = 146
Volki: 29 + 30 + 77 = 136
Wrenn: 22 + 29 + 88 = 139


Attacking by surprise, each spider is able to sink its fangs into its target. The bites, however, are merely irritating and no one succumbs to the venom. The spiders remain hanging onto each person's shoulders and chest.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: . Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37 - 2 - 2 = 33
Astrid: . Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26 - 2 - 2 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: . Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65 - 2 = 63 - 1 = 62
Volki: . Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46 - 2 = 44 - 1 = 43
Wrenn: . Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 8





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 3 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 2 sets, (Cohesion +1)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Sep 23, 2021)

Not being particularly fond of stabbing himself, Askari will forgo trying to engage the spider with his sword. He will attempt to manipulate thermal way lines to damage the spider. If that fails he’ll use his buckler to bludgeon it or ram it into one of the pillars of the pergola.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



96!! + 76(luck) = 172 & 21


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 23, 2021)

Wrenn, knowing that he can easily affect an opponent in contact with him, tries to leech the thing's lifeforce, turning the tables on this little bloodsucker! If the leech is successful, and he feels the spider relax its grip, he will grab it by the torso, and throw it forcefully to the ground, and try to stomp it.



Spoiler: Base Rolls



92(+23) = 115 for Leech
Throw / Stomp = 74


----------



## Gigeaux (Sep 26, 2021)

Volki will try to acidify the spiders blood. If she can get it to let her go she will throw it to the ground and stab it in the head with her daggers. 


Spoiler: random rolls



83, 84


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 28, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari will... thermal waylines... buckler to bludgeon...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... leech... throw it...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki will... acidify... throw it...



        *GM:*  NOTE: Throw and stomp or throw and stab are two separate assaults. The follow-up will have to wait.     
Oorvid reflexively enhances his own strength while attempting to grab the spider and throw it down. Astrid attempts to electrocute it and dislodge it.


Spoiler: Speed of Assault



Askari: 200(bending) - 165 = 35
Astrid: 200(bending) - 153 = 47
Oorvid: 100(grab) - 159 = ~0
Volki: 200(bending) - 175 = 25
Wrenn: 100(bending) - 178 = ~0
spiders: 100(bite) = ~0





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Askari: 42(aggression) + 29(accuracy) + 28(fury) + 172(d100) = 271 + 100(attached) = 371
Astrid: 22 + 32 + 24 + 75 = 153 + 100 = 253
Oorvid: 27 + 22 + 43 + 101 = 193 + 100 = 293
Volki: 29 + 34 + 36 + 83 = 182 + 100 = 282
Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 38 + 74 = 163 + 100 = 263
spiders: 57 + 111 = 168 + 100(attached) = 268

Askari: 33(readiness) + 35(avoidance) + 21(analysis) + 172(d100) = 261
268 - 261 = 7% * 2 = ~1 - 2(shirt), ineffective)
Astrid: 22 + 32 + 29 + 75 = 158
268 - 158 = 110% * 2 = 2
Oorvid: 25 + 21 + 31 + 101 = 178
268 - 178 = 90% * 2 = 2
Volki: 29 + 29 + 24 + 83 = 165
268 - 165 = 103% * 2 = 2
Wrenn: 23 + 27 + 24 + 74 = 148
268 - 148 = 120% * 2 = 2
spiders: 62 + 111 = 173
371 - 173 = 198% * 3 = 6. 198 - 30(contortion) = 168% * 1 = 2
253 - 173 = 80% - 30(contortion) = 50% * 1 = 1
293 - 173 = 120% - 30 = 90% * 1 = 1
282 - 173 = 109% - 30 = 79% * 1 = 1





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Askari: 41(conditioning) + 28(fury) + 21(d100) = 90
Astrid: 24 + 21 + 75 = 120
Volki: 29 + 30 + 84 = 143
Wrenn: 22 + 29 + 115 = 166
spiders: 28(dose) + 84 = 112

Askari: 41(conditioning) + 28(fury) + 21(d100) = 90
Astrid: 24 + 21 + 75 = 120
Oorvid: 23 + 43 + 74 = 140
Volki: 29 + 30 + 84 = 143
Wrenn: 22 + 29 + 115 = 166
spiders: 27 + 7 + 84 = 118
143 - 118 = 25% * 4 = 1
166 - 118 - 30(resilience) = 88% * 2 = 2


The spider on Askari lifts up and down for a second bite, but its fangs find the thin leather shirt, instead of flesh. The bite is ineffective. Askari slaps the thing with his buckler, rolling his arm to give an extra flick, knocking it a good 16 strides away and causing it to be significantly dazed. 

The spider on Astrid goes for its second bite, sinking its fangs even deeper. She is, however, still unaffected by the venom. She grabs the spider and launches it 5 strides away. It contorts its body to receive minimal damage, which causes it only mild irritation.

The spider on Oorvid sinks its fangs and they scrape across flesh as Oorvid launches the thing from him, throwing it 9 strides with little harmful effect. He is unaffected by the venom.

The spider on Volki causes more damage to her, but she is unaffected by the venom. Grabbing one of the things legs, she slings it from her body. The 8 strides it flies would have been of little consequence to it, but its insides mystically cook with acid as it flies. It remains unmoving after it lands.

The spider on Wrenn also increases its bite, but its venom is ineffective. The spider relaxes its grip as life flows from it into Wrenn, who slams the things onto the ground. The resounding bounce is moot, as this spider is already dying.

The spiders from Astrid and Oorvid appear to be readying for a second assault. The one from Askari begins to wander off in a different direction. The two from Volki and Wrenn remain unmoving.


Spoiler: Combat Data



S1: Mind: 10 - 6 - 2 = 2, dazed.
S4: Body: 1 - 1 = 0, incapacitated.
S5: Body: 1 - 2 = -1. incapacitated.





Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37 - 2 - 2 = 33
Astrid: . Body: 9 - 2 = 7, hurt.
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26 - 2 - 2 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: Body: 9 - 2 = 7, hurt.
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65 - 2 = 63 - 1 = 62
Volki: Body: 9 - 2 = 7, hurt.
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46 - 2 = 44 - 1 = 43
Wrenn: Body: 9 - 2 = 7 + 2 = 9, irritated.
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 8





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 3 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 2 sets, (Cohesion +1)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 28, 2021)

Wrenn will try to affect the spider with toxins.


Spoiler: Base Roll



95(+61) = 156 Toxicity.


----------



## Gigeaux (Oct 5, 2021)

Since the spider that attacked her is dead, Volki will locate the nearest living spider and use the same acidify attack on them. 


Spoiler: random rolls



81, 87


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 6, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... toxins.





Gigeaux said:


> ... Volki... acidify...



Seeing his spider right itself and begin to hop in his direction, Oorvid runs toward it. Astrid will wait, hoping to harm it at a distance. Askari moves to stand in front of Astrid, seeing that Volki is no longer in danger.


Spoiler: Enhancements



Oorvid: 43 (strength)





Spoiler: Speed of Assault



Askari: 35 + 300(move) = 335
Astrid: 47 + 200(bending) = 247
Oorvid: 0 + 200(move) = 200
Volki: 25 + 200(bending) = 225
Wrenn: 0 + 200(bending) = 200
s1: 0 + 100(move) + 400(confused) = 500
s2: 0 + 300(move) = 300
s4: 0 + 400(move) = 400





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Askari: 42(aggression) + 29(accuracy) + 28(fury) + 50(d100) = 149
Astrid: 22 + 32 + 24 + 
Oorvid: 27 + 22 + 43 + 75 = 167 + 43(strength) = 210
Volki: 29 + 34 + 36 + 
Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 38 + 
spiders: 57 + 75 = 132

Askari: 33(readiness) + 35(counter) + 21(analysis) + 50(d100) = 139
spiders: 62 + 75 = 137
210 - 137 = 73 * 11 = 7





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 24 + 21 + 75 = 120
Volki: 29 + 30 + 87 = 146
Wrenn: 22 + 29 + 156 = 207

spiders: 27 + 7 + 106 = 140
207 - 140 = 67% * 4 = 3
146 - 140 = 6% * 4 = ~1


Wrenn is able to act a second time before the others. He feels that he has effecting the spider bounding toward Astrid but can see no visible signs of having done so.

At that moment, Oorvid has closed half of the distance between him and his spider, cleaving the the little beast with his carving axe while it is in flight. He severs the thing in two.

Volki completes her manipulation of chemical waylines before Astrid can complete her manipulation of electromagnetic ones. Volki feels certain that shee hurt the spider but, like with Wrenn, it shows no sign. When the thing leaps toward Astrid, Askari steps in the way blocking it with his buckler. Astrid shakes her head as her manipulation fails.

Having been deterred twice, Astrid's spider begins to hop away. It does not succeed as the three Benders in the party assault it mystically. Askari's spider is so confused that he runs it down and stomps it. All five spiders have been slain. Everyone proves to be immune to this particular spider venom. The forest returns to its peaceful ambiance.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37 - 2 - 2 = 33
Astrid: . Body: 9 - 2 = 7, hurt.
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26 - 2 - 2 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: Body: 9 - 2 = 7, hurt.
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65 - 2 = 63 - 1 = 62
Volki: Body: 9 - 2 = 7, hurt.
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46 - 2 = 44 - 1 = 43
Wrenn: Body: 9 - 2 = 7 + 2 = 9, irritated.
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 8





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 3 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 2 sets, (Cohesion +1)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 12, 2021)

*Wrenn says,* "I wonder if the carapaces from these things could be salvaged? And perhaps the fangs? Let's check them for proclivities." 

Wrenn will then try his hand at dissecting the spiders, and seeing what there is to salvage.

Also, at some point, Wrenn will attempt to accelerate healing upon the other wounded party members.



Spoiler: 3 Random Rolls



52, (93+34 = 127), (90+72 = 162)


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Oct 13, 2021)

Askari will assist Wrenn in searching the spiders and the area for anything of interest.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



74 & 83


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 13, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... will... spiders... accelerate healing...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will...





Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



Astrid: 42(medicine) + 22(restore) + 75(d100) = 139
Oorvid: 21 + 43 + 96 = 160
Volki: 33 + 30 + 50 = 113
Wrenn: 28 + 29 + 162 = 219


Askari and Wrenn are not really wounded. The irritating bite will recover of its own volition in a short enough amount of time to be insignificant. Helping the others, Wrenn is able to accelerate their healing to a matter of hours. Oorvid assists in collecting the claws and fangs from the spiders.


Spoiler: Prepare Animal



Oorvid: 21(butcher) + 32(clarity) + 52(d100) > 100
Wrenn: 28 + 38 + 52 > 100


Fortunately little to no skill is needed to butcher a spider. Five sets of fangs and claws are gathered, while Oorvid breaks the legs off and puts them over the coals. At such size, spider legs are readily edible.

Having been in the location for the two preceding Tendays, Askari does not discover anything new in his search following the combat. He nods to himself, confident that all is well, at least for the time being.


Spoiler: Alchemical Analysis



Astrid: 41(alchemy) + 31(analysis) + 127(d100) = 199, success
Time: 40 days / 199 = 5 hours, success
Wrenn: 28 + 24 + 127 = 179, success
Time: 40 days / 179 = 6 hours, fail


Astrid helps Wrenn to analyze the fangs and claws. Both are able to determine that the items do harbor a proclivity for chemical waylines, but only Astrid is able to comprehend it. She explains that the fangs are like those that the party has already collected but much stronger, and any four of the eight claws from each spider can be used to enhance the manipulation of chemical waylines with regard to toxicity.

Astrids keeps a pair and Oorvid asks for a pair of the fangs to replace those he already carries. He also suggests that, after everyone heals, the crew head back through the tunnel to the other ladder they had previously passed. "What say you?"


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37 - 2 - 2 = 33
Astrid: . Body: 9 - 2 = 7, hurt.
Time: 30 days / (139 + 219) = 2 hours, 1 minute
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26 - 2 - 2 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: Body: 9 - 2 = 7, hurt.
Time: 30 days / (160 + 219) = 1 hour, 54 minutes
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65 - 2 = 63 - 1 = 62
Volki: Body: 9 - 2 = 7, hurt.
Time: 30 days / (113 + 219) = 2 hours, 11 minutes
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46 - 2 = 44 - 1 = 43
Wrenn: Body: 9 - 2 = 7 + 2 = 9, irritated.
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 8





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 3 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 10 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Oct 16, 2021)

Sounds good to me, I’ll lead the way back and we can have Wrenn stealth his way up again. 
While everyone is finishing up at camp Askari will ponder aloud 
I wonder what treasure this Veter guy could be looking for? Does any recall the Old Man telling stories about some hidden treasure in these keeps?




Spoiler: Random Rolls



96!! + 81(luck) = 177 (New record for my highest roll and it’s out of combat lol ) & 52


----------



## Gigeaux (Oct 19, 2021)

“Seems a sound plan. I don’t recall anything about treasure… I wonder what this is all about. I’ll keep to the shadows and keep a lookout while we travel.”



Spoiler: roll



80,65


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 19, 2021)

Posting on behalf of @Tellerian Hawke per LINE conversation.

Wrenn elects to replace his ant pincher with a set of spider fangs. He also agrees with the plan and takes lead on the return trip.

Having enjoyed many a tale from the Storyteller, he quotes a part of his favorite history. "In the beginning their was one species of being called the Yahdram... In a war with the Gods, the land was broken and restructured. The Yahdram was fractured into three different species, each favoring a particular trait rather than possessing favor in all."

"It stands to reason that legends would exist of Yahdram treasure; but as to whether or not they are true, your guess is as good as mine."







*OOC:*


85


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 19, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari will ponder aloud...





Gigeaux said:


> … I wonder...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn elects... agrees... takes... quotes...



Wrenn takes lead with Oorvid and Askari following behind. Astrid and Volki take rear guard. Traveling in the tunnels has become routine, and the party is comfortable with being underground. The responsibility of illumination is shared and rotated through everyone, though Askari or Oorvid always carries the lamp pole.

Since this ladder is only 3 strides in heigh instead of 6, the pattern is presumed to indicate that the trapdoor will open inside a sub room of a keep and not under a pergola on the surface.

The door is unlocked and Wrenn peeks into a lit storeroom. As no one seems to be about, each member of the party climbs out as quietly as possible. The room is completely intact with food stores in sacks and containers. The stores are fresh. The party stands quiet and listens. Volki moves to a dark corner.


Spoiler: Listen



Askari: 37(perception) + 28(enhanced hearing) + 177(d100) = 242
Astrid: 41(observation) + 75 = 116
Oorvid: 21 + 43(enhanced hearing) + 104 = 168
Volki: 33 + 80 = 113
Wrenn: 28 + 85 = 113


Oorvid holds up a hand indicating that he hears something but luck favors Askari who is beginning to believe that he can truly call favor with Fortune on his side. Askari whispers to the others that two people in the room above are singing to themselves. It is likely that they are on basement watch and are singing quietly to prevent boredom. Oorvid nods that the assessment makes sense but no one else can hear a thing.

Oorvid readies his carving axes.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37 - 2 - 2 = 33
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26 - 2 - 2 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65 - 2 = 63 - 1 = 62
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46 - 2 = 44 - 1 = 43
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 8





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 3 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 10 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 19, 2021)

*Wrenn whispers,* "I will take point with my bow. I will go up first, and give the nearest target a free toxic arrow."

Wrenn nocks an arrow, and slowly begins to ascend the stairs, moving toward the singing. He is ready for anything.

Wrenn will also try to augment himself as he is climbing. (Athleticism, Silence, and Camouflage.)



Spoiler: 4 Random Rolls



(98+48) = 146
62
(97+64) = 161
50


----------



## Gigeaux (Oct 25, 2021)

Volki will follow, hidden in shadows, silent as possible, and camouflaged, ready to toxify the blood of any necessary target. 


Spoiler: rolls



78,79,82,84


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Oct 26, 2021)

Not wanting to ruin their stealth attempts, Askari will wait for combat to start before rushing forward into combat.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



38 & 55


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 26, 2021)

nothing to see here. unable to delete entry.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 27, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn whispers... nocks... begins..





Gigeaux said:


> Volki will... camouflaged...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari will wait...



The movement of Wrenn as he heads for the stairs becomes visibly more fluid. The skin of Volki blends with the surroundings, as the skin of Astrid darkens with the shadows. Oorvid makes a quick chirping sound to catch the attention of Askari, as he augments his own strength, prompting Askari to follow suit, dropping the augmentation of his hearing as a precaution.


Spoiler: Augmentation



Askari: 28 strength
Astrid: 32 shade
Oorvid: 43 strength
Volki: 36 camouflage
Wrenn: 40 athleticism


Oorvid then waves frantically at Wrenn, motioning him to come back. He then whipsers, "We should make them come to us."

Astrid, taking the hint, lobs one of her sling stones up the stairs, so that it bounces back down, making that very distinctive noise. Everyone can hear the exclamation of whomever is above. Two grey-skinned Faethrins with ready bows come quickly into the basement, preparing to take aim and fire at the two muscular men in the center of the room, having failed to notice the shadowy figure they passed or the camouflaged one back with the shelving, too late realizing that Wrenn, off to the side, already has aim.


Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 40 + 146 = 237 + 40(athletics) = 277

Amiradthae: 30(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 156 = 167
277 - 167 = 110 * 10 = 11





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 56(bending) + 32(shock) + 75(d100) = 163
Volki: 48 + 36(toxicity) + 78 = 162

Amiradthae: 17(conditioning + 11(fury) + 87 = 115
163 - 115 = 48% * 4 = 2
162 - 115 = 47% * 4 = 2





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated.
A2: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt. Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed.


The man on the left takes an arrow to the gut that immediately drops him to the ground, his arrow careening off of the ceiling as he can no longer draw the bow. The woman on the right is mildly shocked and mildly intoxicated at the same time, but she is still functional and appears to be turning around to run.


Spoiler: Reaction



Askari: 33(readiness) + 31(speed) + 22(clarity) + 38(d100) = 124
Astrid: 22 + 32 + 29 + 75 = 158
Oorvid: 26 + 22 + 34 + 64 = 146
Volki: 30 + 35 + 36 + 79 = 170
Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 40 + 62 = 153
Amiradtha: 17 + 30 + 11 + 74 = 132





Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37 - 2 - 2 = 33
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26 - 2 - 2 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65 - 2 = 63 - 1 = 62
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46 - 2 = 44 - 1 = 43
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 8 - 1 = 7





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 3 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 10 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 27, 2021)

Wrenn draws a second arrow, intending to stop the fleeing Amiradthan in her tracks. He does not want her to raise an alarm.



Spoiler: 2 Rolls



(99+89) = 188
77


----------



## Gigeaux (Nov 9, 2021)

Volki will rush up to her and slice her throat, as she has gone unnoticed.


Spoiler: rolls



99+18(luck)= 117, 81


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 9, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn draws a second arrow...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki will rush...





Spoiler: Augmentation



Askari: 28 strength
Astrid: 32 shade
Oorvid: 43 strength
Volki: 36 camouflage
Wrenn: 40 athleticism


Astrid, though capable of mystically assaulting an enemy at distance, knows that she yet lacks the power to eliminate one so rapidly. She must rely on the actions of Volki and Wrenn. Oorvid, like Askari, must trust to his friends to handle a situation that requires action at a distance; but if the fight comes to them...


Spoiler: Reaction



Askari: 33(readiness) + 31(speed) + 22(clarity) + 38(d100) = 124
Astrid: 22 + 32 + 29 + 75 = 158
Oorvid: 26 + 22 + 34 + 64 = 146
Volki: 30 + 35 + 36 + 79 = 170
Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 40 + 62 = 153
Amiradtha: 17 + 30 + 11 + 74 = 132





Spoiler: Speed



Volki: 200(move) - 170 = 30
Wrenn: 300(bow) - 153 = 147
Amiradtha: 200(move) - 132 = 68 + 100(hurt) + 100(dazed) = 268





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Volki: 30(finesse) + 35(accuracy) + 36(clarity) + 117(d100) = 218 + 36(surprise) = 254
Amiradtha: 17(readiness) + 30(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 127 = 185
254 - 185 = 69% * 6 = 4





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 40 + 77 = 168 + 40(athletics) = 208 + 100(range) = 308

Amiradthae: 30(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 87 = 128
308 - 128 = 180% * 10 = 18





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated.
A2: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt. Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed.
Body: 8 - 4 = 4, injured.
Body: 4 - 18 = -14, incapacitated, unconscious.


Volki springs into action like the sudden illumination of a flash of lightning, reaching the fleeing guard as she is only in the process of turning to run. The cry on her lips is not quite stifled, as the knife grates across her clavicle rather than her throat. The cry is, however, extremely short-lived, as an arrow blows through her skull, dropping her to the ground. She is definitely dying.

The male cannot move nor make much for noise due to his own injuries. Believing it more cruel to leave him in such condition rather than finish him. Oorvid nods twice at Askari, who stick his sword through the man's neck.

Atsrid quietly says, "That wasn't much of a cry, but it may have been heard. Do we retreat back down the ladder, fortify ourselves, or do the more unexpected thing and run up the stairs?"


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37 - 2 - 2 = 33
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26 - 2 - 2 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65 - 2 = 63 - 1 = 62
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46 - 2 = 44 - 1 = 43
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 8 - 1 = 7





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 3 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 10 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. Answer the question. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 9, 2021)

*Wrenn nods,* "I've never been one to shrink from a challenge. Nor am I one to do the expected thing. Enemies fear opponents who are aggressive, and who advance when others would retreat. I am not trying to be cocky; I don't want to rush headlong into the unknown in a reckless manner. But I refuse to retreat to whence we came. The right choice here is to move FORWARD, up the stairs! Let's bring the fight to THEM."



Spoiler: Random Roll



SWEET. 136 total roll. (00 + 36)







Not showing this for proof; showing it because I am so happy. I get 90's a lot with these dice, but I rarely ever see a 00 result. I am on cloud 9 right now, lol


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Nov 9, 2021)

Askari will nod, I agree with Wrenn. If no one has a better plan, it seems me and Oorvid should take point. 

Askari will manipulate waylines to improve his defense and, when everyone is ready, rush up the stairs. 



Spoiler: Random Rolls



30, 92+32=124, 73


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 16, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn nods...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will... improve... rush...





Spoiler: Augmentation



Askari: 28 strength, 28 motility
Astrid: 32 shade
Oorvid: 43 strength, 43 motility
Volki: 36 camouflage
Wrenn: 40 athleticism


Though their gestures are dramatically different, based upon each man's individual belief system, the results for Oorvid and Askari are fundamentally the same. When everyone is ready, the two men run up the stairs far more quickly and quietly than their sizes would decry.

Apparently the design of all of these Keeps is the same. The stairs from the basement storeroom lead to the kitchen. Having worked with one another long enough to establish a pattern, Oorvid moves left and Askari moves right at the top of the stairs. Astrid, Volki, and Wrenn hit the top of the stairs and turn to face the room, simultaneously.

The remaining group of guards have gathered themselves into the semblance of a formation, indicating some practice or training, and are still in the process of preparing to train arrows toward the stairs. The sudden arrival of the party may have been a bit faster than expected, having some uncertainty at the small, partial sound made by the last guard shot.

This guard unit is similar to the two sentries, having gray skin and being not much older than the members of the party. There are seven of them, four kneeling, three standing behind. The kitchen is only 4 strides wide, making it very narrow, especially with the functional furniture occupying much of the space. The enemy has formed up about 6 strides from the stairs.


Spoiler: Reaction



Askari: 33(readiness) + 31(speed) + 22(clarity) + 30(d100) = 116 + 28(motility) = 144
Astrid: 22 + 32 + 29 + 75 = 158
Oorvid: 26 + 22 + 34 + 80 = 162 + 43(motility) = 205
Volki: 30 + 35 + 36 + 50 = 151
Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 40 + 163 = 254 + 40(athleticism) = 294
Amiradthae: 17 + 30 + 11 + 90 = 148





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Volki: 30(finesse) + 35(accuracy) + 36(clarity) +
Amiradtha: 17(readiness) + 30(avoidance) + 11(analysis) +





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 40 +

Amiradthae: 30(avoidance) + 11(analysis) +





Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 37 - 2 - 2 = 33
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 30 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 26 - 2 - 2 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 65 - 2 = 63 - 1 = 62
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 2 - 1 - 1 = 46 - 2 = 44 - 1 = 43
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59
Arrows: 8 - 1 = 7





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 3 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 9 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 10 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Gigeaux (Nov 16, 2021)

Volki will target a standing enemy and bend to use toxicity, using one of the spider claws to boost it.


Spoiler: rolls



79,81


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Nov 16, 2021)

Recognizing the danger of facing a volley of arrows in such a narrow space, Askari flip one of the tables on its side to provide cover for him and his party. After taking cover, he will react to the enemy. If they close to melee, he will come out and meet them in a defensive stance while maintaining his wayline defense. If they stay at range he will attempt to use heat from a distance.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



85 & 51


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 17, 2021)

Gigeaux said:


> Volki will target... bend to use toxicity... spider claws...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari flip... cover... use heat...





Spoiler: Augmentation



Askari: 28 strength, 28 motility
Astrid: 32 shade
Oorvid: 43 strength, 43 motility
Volki: 36 camouflage
Wrenn: 40 athleticism





Spoiler: Reaction



Askari: 33(readiness) + 31(speed) + 22(clarity) + 30(d100) = 116 + 28(motility) = 144
Astrid: 22 + 32 + 29 + 75 = 158
Oorvid: 26 + 22 + 34 + 80 = 162 + 43(motility) = 205
Volki: 30 + 35 + 36 + 50 = 151
Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 40 + 163 = 254 + 40(athleticism) = 294
Amiradthae: 17 + 30 + 11 + 90 = 148


Knowing that Oorvid will charge into battle, Astrid shifts to her left, hoping to use him as partial cover while she attempts to shock one of the enemy. Oorvid fully intends to charge into melee, drawing the attention of the enemy on him. Wrenn, developing skill as an archer to rival the current enemy, intends to draw and fire.


Spoiler: Speed



Askari: 200(move) - 144 = 56
Astrid: 200(bend) - 158 = 42
Oorvid: 300(charge) - 205 = 95
Volki: 200(bend) - 151 = 49
Wrenn: 300(bow) - 294 = 6
Amiradthae: 270(bow) - 148 = 122





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Oorvid: 32(aggression) + 22(accuracy) + 43(fury) + 73(d100) = 170
Volki: 30(finesse) + 35(accuracy) + 36(clarity) +

Amiradtha: 17(readiness) + 30(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 83(d100) = 141
170 - 141 = 31% * 11 = 3 - 2(deflect) = 1





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23(launch) + 28(accuracy) + 40(clarity) + 50(d100) = 141 + 40(ahtleticism) = 181 + 50(range) = 231
Amiradthae: 17 + 30 + 11 + 83 = 141 + 50(range) = 191

Askari: 37(avoidance) + 25(analysis) + 51(d100) = 113 + 10(buckler) + 50(shelving) = 173
191 - 173 = 18% * 11 = 2 - 2(shirt) = 0
Astrid: 32 + 31 + 75 = 138 + 32(shade) = 170
191 - 170 = 21% * 11 = 1 - 2(mantle) = 0
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 73 = 125
191 - 125 = 66% * 11 = 7 - 2(tunic) = 5
Volki: 34 + 24 + 75 = 123 + 36(camo) + 50(shelving) = 209
Wrenn: 27 + 24 + 50 = 103
191 = 103 = 88% * 11 = 9 - 2(tunic) = 7
Amiradthae: 30(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 83 = 124
231 - 124 = 107 * 10 = 11 - 2(deflect) = 9





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Askari: 33(bending) + 32(heat) x 2(guano) + 85(d100) = 182
Astrid: 56 + 32(shock) x 3(aluminum) + 75 = 247
Volki: 48 + 37(toxicity) x 4(spider) + 81 = 277

Amiradthae: 17(conditioning) + 11(fury/clarity) + 83 = 141
182 - 141 = 41% * 4 = 2
247 - 141 = 106% * 4 = 4
277 - 141 = 136% * 4 = 5





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 10 - 9 = 1, injured.
A2: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
A3: Mind: 10 - 5 = 5, confused.
A4: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.
A5: Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.


Despite the time necessary to draw and fire a bow, Wrenn launches an arrow almost at the instant the party enters the room. He targets the central, standing, enemy archer, grazing his neck just above the left clavicle, causing significant injury and disrupting the intended return fire.

About two heartbeats after the arrow, a thin streak of lightning discharges from Astrid to the standing enemy on the far left of the party, dissolving and ingot of aluminum and causing some harm.

In the matter of only a few tics, Askari frowns at the absence of the long preparation table that should occupy the center of the kitchen. It has been completely removed. The small table by the near chimney is too small to suit any purpose. Askari grabs a storage rack and pulls it in front of him. It is not ideal, but it provides some cover for him and Volki, who slips in behind him.

Though nothing can be seen from her actions, Volki dissolves one of the newly acquired spider claws and causes some significant confusion in the mind of the enemy standing on the party's right. Having no other recourse, Askari then dissolves a small measure of bat guano, causing some heat damage to the enemy kneeling on the right.

Before they can fire, Oorvid reaches the enemy. He only causes a mere scratch to the one kneeling on the far left but manages to disrupt his shot.

The other five enemies fire their arrows. The one shocked by Astrid fires point blank into Oorvid, causing injury. Despite the close quarters and the short distance, only one of the other arrows finds its mark. Unfortunately, the arrow finds itself into the abdomen of Wrenn, causing significant injury.

The enemy archers prepare to fire a second volley.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 40 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 35 - 1 = 34
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 30 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 25
Stones: 20
Oorvid:: Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Tunic: 68 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 63 - 1 = 62
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 50 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 - 1 = 45
Wrenn:: Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured.
Tunic: 59 - 1 = 58
Arrows: 8 - 1 = 7





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 2 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 8 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 9 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 30, 2021)

Wrenn will toxify one of the archers, followed by an arrow (at the same archer.)

*Wrenn says, with an urgent tone,* "Target the archers! They're the biggest threat!"



Spoiler: Rolls



90 (Luck bonus starts at 91, correct?) for Toxify.
93 (+53) = 146 for Arrow.
If luck bonus applies for 90, then add 37.


----------



## Gigeaux (Dec 2, 2021)

From cover Volki will target, and toxify an archer.


Spoiler: rolls



62,86


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 7, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will toxify... arrow...





Gigeaux said:


> ... Volki will target, and toxify an archer.




Askari leans in and pushes the shelving unit toward the line of archers, When he get close enough, he thinks he can tip it over on them. Astrid looks over at Wrenn for a brief second and responds in Spiofthest, "Huh!? They are all archers."


Spoiler: Augmentation



Askari: 28 strength, 28 motility
Astrid: 32 shade
Oorvid: 43 strength, 43 motility
Volki: 36 camouflage
Wrenn: 40 athleticism





Spoiler: Speed



Askari: 56 + 300(push) = 356
Astrid: 42 + 200(bend) = 242
Oorvid: 95 + 50(axe) = 145, 195, 245, 295
Volki: 49 + 200(bend) = 249
Wrenn: 6 + 300(bow/bend) = 306
Amiradthae: 122 + 270(bow) = 392





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Oorvid: 32(aggression) + 22(accuracy) + 43(fury) + 83(d100) = 180

Amiradtha: 17(readiness) + 30(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 83 = 141
180 - 141 = 41% * 11 = 4 - 2(deflect) = 2 x 4





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23(launch) + 28(accuracy) + 40(clarity) + 146(d100) = 227 + 40(ahtleticism) = 267 + 50(range) = 317
Amiradthae: 17 + 30 + 11 + 104 = 162 + 50(range) = 212

Askari: 37(avoidance) + 25(analysis) + 50(d100) = 112 + 10(buckler) + 50(shelving) = 172
212 - 172 = 40% * 11 = 4 - 2(shirt) = 2
Astrid: 32 + 31 + 75 = 138 + 32(shade) = 170
212 - 170 = 42% * 11 = 4 - 2(mantle) = 2
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 83 = 135
212 - 135 = 77 + 50(PB) = 127% * 11 = 13 - 2(tunic) = 11
Volki: 34 + 24 + 62 = 120 + 36(camo) + 50(shelving) = 206
212 - 206 = 6% * 11 = ~1 - 2(tunic), ineffective
Wrenn: 27 + 24 + 146 = 197
212 - 197 = 15% * 11 = 2 - 2(tunic) = 0
Amiradthae: 30(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 83 = 124
317 - 124 = 193 * 10 = 19 - 2(deflect) = 17





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Askari: 33(bending) + 32(heat) 
Astrid: 56 + 32(shock) x 3(aluminum) + 75 = 247
Volki: 48 + 37(toxicity) x 4(spider) + 86 = 282
Wrenn: 34 + 40(toxicity) x 4(spider) + 90 = 284

Amiradthae: 17(conditioning) + 11(fury/clarity) + 81 = 139
247 - 139 = 108% * 4 = 4
282 - 139 = 143% * 4 = 5
284 - 139 = 145% * 4 = 5





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 10 - 9 = 1 - 17 = -16, dying.
A2: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 4 = 2, injured.
A3: Mind: 10 - 5 = 5 - 5 = 0, unconscious.
A4: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.
A5: Body: 10 - 1 = 9 - 8 = 1, injured.


Oorvid, who is standing immediately in front of the line of archers, lays into the same enemy as before, hitting him four times before any of the others can fire. Each individual cut is not much, but the sum is quite injurious. The archer, who had previously shot him, fires again from point blank range. The arrow flies entirely through his abdomen, dropping him to the floor.

Astrid acts second, firing another streak of lightning, using a second ingot of aluminum, into the same enemy, causing further harm and the faltering of a second bow shot. Another archer in the back line fires an arrow at her which cuts through her wolfskin mantle, causing minor damage.

Volki, moving along behind Askari and the shelving unit, assaults the mind of the same archer as before. The second toxic barrage is enough to take his consciousness. The arrow from the archer that fires back at her does not penetrate her tunic.

Wren fires his bow just before the Amiradthae return fire, as Askari with his shelving unit reaches the midway point of the distance between the two parties. Hitting the same enemy with even more accuracy, the addition of the mystical assault becomes unnecessary. The arrow punches through the archers throat. He falls to the floor, blood still pulsing from the wound.

The remaining enemy manages to just graze Askari with an arrow that flies through a gap in the shelving unit. The battle still appears to be winnable to the Amiradthae, who draw to fire a third volley.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
Shirt: 34 - 1 = 33
Astrid: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.
Mantle: 25 - 1 = 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid:: Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 11 = -6, incapacitated.
Tunic: 62 - 1 = 61
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn:: Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured.
Tunic: 59 - 1 = 58
Arrows: 8 - 1 = 7





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 1 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 8 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 8 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Gigeaux (Dec 8, 2021)

Volki will use a spider claw, target an archer about to fire and use toxicity. Hoping to stop them from getting their shot.


Spoiler: rolls



91+77(luck)= 168, 99+44(luck)= 143, 89


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 8, 2021)

Wrenn will drop his bow, and spring forward toward one of the uninjured archers, leaping into position to deliver a touch attack which will syphon the opponent's life force.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Leaping: 68
Syphon: 71
Random Roll: 65


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 8, 2021)

Gigeaux said:


> Volki will... use toxicity...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will drop his bow... spring forward... touch... siphon...



Askari continues to push the shelving unit forward tipping it toward the line of archers. Astrid, wanting to save the remaining ingot of aluminum, switches to manipulating heat on the same opponent she has been shocking. Oorvid, who is conscious, covers his wound with one hand but reaches over with his other to touch one of the archers.


Spoiler: Augmentation



Askari: 28 strength, 28 motility
Astrid: 32 shade
Oorvid: 43 strength, 43 motility
Volki: 36 camouflage
Wrenn: 40 athleticism





Spoiler: Speed



Askari: 356 + 300(move) = 656 + 40(irritated) = 696
Astrid: 242 + 200(bend) = 442 + 40(irritated) = 482, 682
Oorvid: 295 + 200(bend) = 495 + 800(incapacitated) = 1295
Volki: 249 + 200(bend) = 449, 649
Wrenn: 306 + 300(move/bend) = 606 + 350(hurt) = 956
Amiradthae: 392 + 280(bow) = 672
A2: 672 + 400(injured) = 1072
A4: 672 + 40(irritated) = 712
A5: 672 + 450(injured) = 1122





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Oorvid: 32(aggression) + 22(accuracy) + 43(fury) + 59(d100) = 156
Askari: 42 + 31 + 47 + 50 = 170 + 125(air) = 295
Wrenn: 23(finesse) + 28(accuracy) + 40(clarity) + 68 = 159

Amiradtha: 17(readiness) + 30(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 54(d100) = 112
295 - 112 = 193% * 2 = 2
159 - 112 = 47% * 2 = 1





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Amiradthae: 17(launch) + 30(accuracy) + 11(clarity) + 85(d100) = 143

Askari: 37(avoidance) + 25(analysis) + 50(d100) = 112 + 10(buckler) + 50(shelving) = 172
Astrid: 32 + 31 + 75 = 138 + 32(shade) = 170
Oorvid: 21 + 31 +
Volki: 34 + 24 + 168 = 226 + 36(camo) + 50(shelving) = 312
Wrenn: 27 + 24 + 68 = 119
143 - 119 = 22% * 11 = 2 - 2(tunic) = 0





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Askari: 33(bending) + 32(air) + 50(d100) = 125
Astrid: 56 + 22(heat) x 2(guano) + 75 = 175
Oorvid: 21 + 42 + 85 = 148
Volki: 48 + 37(toxicity) x 4(spider) + 143 = 339
Wrenn: 34 + 23(siphon) + 71 = 128

Amiradthae: 17(conditioning) + 11(fury/clarity) + 80 = 138
175 - 138 = 37% * 4 = 1 x 2 = 2
148 - 138 = 10% * 4 = ~1
339 - 138 = 201% * 4 = 8 x 2 = 16





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 10 - 9 = 1 - 17 = -16, dying.
A2: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 4 = 2 - 2 = 0, incapacitated.
A3: Mind: 10 - 5 = 5 - 5 = 0, unconscious.
A4: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated. Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.
A5: Body: 10 - 1 = 9 - 8 = 1, injured. Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.
A6: Mind: 10 - 16 = -6, unconscious. injured.
A7: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.


Volki acts first, choosing the central archer in the back line. Not only does she generate enough toxicity in his system to take his consciousness, she causes actual damage to internal organs. No enemy fires back at her.

Astrid dissolves some bat guano to mystically heat her previous enemy. The damage is just enough to incapacitate the archer. The arrow that flies back at her, misses.

Just after the uninjured Amiradthae fire their third volley, Askari shoves the shelving unit toward them with the added force of a pulse of air. The shelving unit lands on an unconscious archer and two hurt ones in the front row. Surprisingly to them, it hits three of the archers in the back row, though they had already fired, their arrows careening wildly through the shelving unit, going awry.

Wrenn leaps forward to bare down on the enemy or, at least, that was his intention. The injury from the previous arrow foiled those intentions making their results much less dramatic. He is, however, able to reach the enemy line, but cannot generate the effectiveness he needs to siphon away life.

Though it seems to have taken an eternity in the course of 12 seconds, Oorvid's hand contacts an incapacitated archer, siphoning a minuscule quantity of life force, but it enough to take consciousness, though has no real effect on himself.

Three uninjured archers turn and run from the room. They are close enough to make the turn from the exit to disappear from sight before anything can be done to stop them. Askari quickly stabs the two under the shelving unit, ending them.

The remaining archer, merely clipped by the shelf, is delayed enough to be killed by Astrid and Volki. There are seven dead or dying Amiradthae laying on the floor. Oorvid cannot move about, though he is conscious. Wrenn grinds his teeth in frustration at not being able to effectively bend waylines to quickly recover his health, though in consolation, Oorvid who is much more proficient at such a task, could only manage a trickle. Siphoning life is rather difficult, it seems.

The party is not particularly in a good predicament and needs to make some critical decisions concerning the next couple of minutes, for that is all the time it seems logical to be able to spare. Hopefully, it will not be shorter.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.
Shirt: 34 - 1 = 33
Astrid: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.
Mantle: 25 - 1 = 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid:: Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 11 = -6 + 1 = -5, incapacitated.
Tunic: 62 - 1 = 61
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn:: Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured.
Tunic: 59 - 1 = 58 - 1 = 57
Arrows: 8 - 1 = 7 - 1 = 6





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 1 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 6 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Dec 9, 2021)

Askari will help Oorvid. If it doesn’t look like he will be on his feet rather quickly, he will carry him.

We’re in no shape to take the offensive to them. The way I see it we can fall back a short distance, regroup, and prepare for their counter; or fall back completely and fight them another day. 




Spoiler: Random Rolls



81 & 45


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 21, 2021)

Wrenn agrees with the first option, retreating back only a short distance. Seeing how gravely wounded he is, Wrenn will try to use leach on the fallen, incapacitated foes, in order to give himself enough of a boost to move at speed.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Leach  = 94 (+30) = 124
Other Roll = 53


----------



## Gigeaux (Dec 22, 2021)

Volki agrees we should retreat and treat our wounds. “We need to quickly recover before we can go after them, or they come after us. We need to make sure we have sufficient cover and a defensible position.” she will help support anyone too injured to move quickly. Once they’ve gotten into position she will help with healing.


Spoiler: rolls



76, 78


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 22, 2021)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will help Oorvid...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... siphon...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki... help... healing.





Spoiler: Augmentation



Askari: 28 strength, 28 motility
Astrid: 32 shade
Oorvid: 43 strength, 43 motility
Volki: 36 camouflage
Wrenn: 40 athleticism





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 10 - 9 = 1 - 17 = -16, dying.
A2: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 4 = 2 - 2 = 0, incapacitated.
A3: Mind: 10 - 5 = 5 - 5 = 0, unconscious.
A4: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated. Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.
A5: Body: 10 - 1 = 9 - 8 = 1, injured. Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.
A6: Mind: 10 - 16 = -6, unconscious. injured.
A7: Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.


Even with his strength augmented by the bending of Mystic Waylines, Askari cannot move Oorvid alone. The young man is physically the largest in the party, outweighing even Askari. All four other members, however, make the prospect of moving him much more acheivable.

When Wrenn and Askari begin to lift his shoulders he whispers, "I hate to have the need, but move me next to one of the fallen enemy."

His talent for necromancy is greater than that of Wrenn; and so like Wrenn, taking about three seconds, when touching one of the enemy he siphons lifeforce from him, twice what Wrenn could garner. Both men are still hurt and Oorvid is still significantly injured, but he can walk on his own.

The party moves back the direction from which it arrived, talking the stairs back down to the storeroom. This takes about 10 more seconds with the hindered movability, at which time sounds of rapidly approaching footsteps can be heard. Seeing that the stairs are too wide to set up a truly defendable position, the party has no choice but to climb back down the ladder into the tunnel. It would be gravely unadvisable for anyone to try to descend the very narrow ladder with the party at its base, especially since the party extinguishes the mystical illumination.

Once in the tunnel Volki aids the others in accelerating their recovery. The rate of healing may be considered miraculous by the general populace because it takes hours instead of days, but the party does not have hours.

The enemy has obviously entered the subterranean storeroom above. Several voices can be heard discussing matters in an unfamiliar language. Wrenn, standing in the stride wide entrance to the tunnel nocks and arrow while the others made ready to defend themselves should the need occur.

Volki and Astrid each back into a dark corner facing the ladder. Since there is light above and not below, shadow movement indicates when someone approaches the trapdoor. Despite his injury, Oorvid waits in the dark along the opposite wall across from Askari, closer to the ladder than the two ladies. The two men have weapons at ready.

The tension is palpable. Seconds pass into a minute with no one above yet breeching the portal, but neither have they moved away. It seems they have not yet come to a decision as to a course of action.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.
Shirt: 34 - 1 = 33
Astrid: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.
Mantle: 25 - 1 = 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid:: Body: 10 - 5 = 5 - 11 = -6 + 1 = -5, incapacitated.
Tunic: 62 - 1 = 61
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn:: Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured.
Tunic: 59 - 1 = 58 - 1 = 57
Arrows: 8 - 1 = 7 - 1 = 6





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 1 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 6 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Dec 22, 2021)

Thinking through the tactics, Askari feels they will likely throw down a light source and attempt to shoot through the trap door opening.

If he feels like he can relay this information without alerting the enemy, he will do so.

In either case he will take a defensive stance, and use waylines to boost his defense. Having no ranged options he will have to draw fire and trust in his more range heavy comrades.

If the enemy does prove to be short sighted enough to drop down the ladder, he will attack initially before they can gain their footing and then adopt a block and counter strategy.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



98!! (+77) = 175  & 79


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 28, 2021)

Wrenn will train his bow on the opening. If anyone tries to open it to throw down a light source, much less to attempt ingress, Wrenn will shoot them.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Bow shot: 92(+65) = 157
Other Misc Rolls: 85, 51, 70


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 29, 2021)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari feels... relay... take...



Even though he is still significantly injured, Oorvid follows suit after Askari. Everyone fidgets in place with the anticipation of coming events, but whomever is above does something unexpected. The ladder descends into the center of the subterranean room containing the young heroes, but the trapdoor is in a far corner from the stairs in the storeroom above. Someone slams the trapdoor closed, and the sound of something heavy being dragged over it can be heard, along with the sound of departing footsteps.

Oorvid cocks his head, something he does when thinking, and addresses the group. "Askari or I could probably still force open that door, but here is what I am thinking. That party is going to cross overland, enter through the nearest Pergola site and come at us from the other direction. I am betting there is a force remaining here should we try to come out through the trapdoor. I also bet that the party remaining here is stronger than the one departing."

"Even with me being hurt, I think we can get through the tunnels before they can go through the forest. It is three hours away at an easy walk for us. They will be slower running through the woods and cannot travel in a straight line. We should move as fast as I can go. We can wait for them at the next trapdoor or maybe even exit and get out into the trees before they even get there or even go further in the tunnels. What say you?"


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.
Shirt: 34 - 1 = 33
Astrid: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, irritated.
Mantle: 25 - 1 = 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid:: Body: 10 - 5 - 11 + 1 + 6 = 1, injured.
Tunic: 62 - 1 = 61
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn:: Body: 10 - 7 = 3 + 3 = 6, hurt.
Tunic: 59 - 1 = 58 - 1 = 57
Arrows: 8 - 1 = 7 - 1 = 6





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 1 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 6 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Gigeaux (Jan 3, 2022)

“I say we head them off. Perhaps we can even get information from any survivors once they are defeated.” If everyone agrees Volki will make sure she is hidden in the shadows for the trek, and will continue to assist with healing.


Spoiler: rolls



88, 95+14(luck)=109, 65


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jan 3, 2022)

Astrid, who is only hurt enough to be irritated, bounces on the balls of her feet. "I like it. I will keep an eye on Oorvid, since he will be injured for some time yet. There is really nothing more we can do for each other at this point, but time has turned to be in our favor. Once at the next ladder, I think we should go ahead and exit. I think the enemy will be less prepared for us to be out of the tunnels."

She urges Oorvid as she begins to move along.







*OOC:*


98 + 42 = 140


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Jan 4, 2022)

I agree, we will be more likely to catch them by surprise if we’re in the open when they’re expecting us to be in the tunnels. 

Askari will assist anyone that needs it. Once the party had arrived, he will try to find somewhere to hide that will make up for his lack of stealth. 



Spoiler: Random Rolls



65 & 71


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 8, 2022)

Gigeaux said:


> ... Volki will...





Eric Zaephler said:


> Astrid... urges...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari will...



The decision having been made, everyone immediately begins moving back down the tunnel in as quick a manner as Oorvid's body will allow. His natural healing process has been mystically accelerated as much as the party can muster, as well as everyone elses.

Having become accustomed to the tunnels, the trek is made in under 3 hours, with everyone climbing up the ladder, closing the trap door, and taking positions in the forest. By reason, it is estimated that the enemy party should arrive in less than an hour, so that mystical enhancement is abated. It could be dangerous to maintain such augmentation for such a length of time, as it could cause unnatural unconsciousness that would leave the Bender sleeping for the next 10 hours.
        *GM:*  There are no obstructions to taking a position anywhere on or around the pergola, as forest cover is equally sufficient. Though direction is basically irrelevant, use compass points for placing. Desired character positioning will determine logistics of combat. State in your following post desired distance from the pergola and if in a tree, on the ground, etc.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 34 - 1 = 33
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 25 - 1 = 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid:: Body: 10 - 5 - 11 + 1 + 6  + 4 = 5, hurt.
Tunic: 62 - 1 = 61
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59 - 1 = 58 - 1 = 57
Arrows: 8 - 1 = 7 - 1 = 6





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 1 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 6 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Jan 9, 2022)

Askari will advise that the party attack just as the enemy is opening the trap door. If they seem to agree with this tactic, he will position himself on the ladder just under the trap door. Once the ambush is sprung, he will climb out into their ranks and engage.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



56 & 83


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jan 10, 2022)

Astrid stands for a moment, upon exiting the tunnels. She closes her and attempts to orient her facing to the North. Knowing that the enemy has to be approaching from the West, she opens her eyes and walks into the forest to the northwest. She hides at a distance where she can still sense Askari. She knows this will allow her to mystically assault an enemy above him.

She knows that trying to guess the time of the enemies' arrival would be futile; so as soon as she hears what can be definitively identified as people approaching, she will darken her skin to hide better.







*OOC:*


73


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 10, 2022)

Wrenn will augment his Athletic skill for just long enough to climb high into a tree, where he can snipe with his bow. He will then allow the augmentation to fade, until he hears the enemies approaching. When he hears something that could definitely be humanoids approaching, he will re-augment himself. (1 + [24] = Athletic skill of 25.)



Spoiler: Random Die Rolls



92(+07) = 99 Bah.
76
62


----------



## Gigeaux (Jan 12, 2022)

Volki will go southwest a bit and hide among the trees and bushes waiting to hear people coming to blend her skin with the surroundings to further hide. 


Spoiler: roll



84


----------



## MacConnell (Jan 13, 2022)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will... position himself on the ladder just under the trap door...





Eric Zaephler said:


> Astrid... walks into the forest to the northwest...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will... climb...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki will go southwest...



Oorvid lays on the ground attempting to hide in the brush, as close to the south end of the pergola as possible. Even though he is still injured, as soon as Askari springs his surprise, he wants to get to melee as quickly as possible.

The sound of the enemies' arrival is sooner than was anticipated and everyone is thankful they had already chosen their place of ambush. At the sound of hurried steps, everyone prepares for battle. Logistically there is time to initiate two enhancements.


Spoiler: Enhancement



Askari: Strength & Motility: 32
Astrid: Blur: 32
Oorvid: Strength & Motility: 43
Volki: Athletics & Camouflage: 37
Wrenn: Athletics & Camouflage: 40


Instinctively, everyone holds his breath. It is amazing to Askari how well sound travels through earth, which is so much better than through air, but translating it can be difficult. He is close enough to the surface that the steps of the enemy upon the the stone base of the pergola are definitive.

Wrenn ended up having to change his position to one that was lower in the tree, as he could not clearly see the trapdoor from his height.

The entire party of 10 Amiradthae trots under the pergola and one reaches down to fling open the door. When he does, Askari races from the opening with all the speed he can muster. The surprise on the faces of the enemy archers is palpable. As soon as he hears the trapdoor slap open, Oorvid leaps up and runs at the nearest Amiradtha. The enemy has been caught completely unaware.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



Askari: 41(aggression) + 31(accuracy) + 32(fury) + 56(d100) = 160 + 32(strength) = 192
Oorvid: 34 + 22 + 54(bolster) + 56 = 166 + 43(strength) = 209

Amiradthae: 24(readiness) + 35(avoidance) + 13(analysis) + 66(d100) = 138
192 - 138 = 54% * 11 = 6 - 2(tunic) = 4
209 - 138 = 71% * 11 = 8 - 2 = 6


Askari jumps out the hole of the trapdoor, landing on his knees and rolling to his feet to stick his short sword into the gut of the sniper who had the misfortune of opening the door, causing injury. Oorvid runs up on one nearest to him and slices his carving axe into his left flank, from behind, causing significant harm.


Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23(launch) + 28(accuracy) + 40(clarity) + 99(d100) = 190 + 40(athletics) = 230

Amiradthae: 35(avoidance) + 13(analysis) + 109(d100) = 157
230 - 157 = 73% * 10 = 8 - 2(tunic) = 6


Wrenn fires an arrow, from his perch, into a third enemy. The arrow punches into his abdomen causing serious harm.


Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 56(bending) + 32(shock) + 73(d100) = 161
Volki: 51 + 37(Ionize) + 84 = 172

Amiradthae: 24(conditioning) + 13(fury) + 88(d100) = 125
161 - 125 = 36% * 4 = 1
172 - 125 = 47% * 4 = 2


Unbeknownst as to the cause, two other of the Amiradthae suffer internal mystical harm.
        *GM:*  Askari and Oorvid will go to regular combat. Wrenn can make a second shot by surprise. If Astrid and Volki do not move, their locations will remain unknown.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 34 - 1 = 33
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 25 - 1 = 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid:: Body: 10 - 5 - 11 + 1 + 6  + 4 = 5, hurt.
Tunic: 62 - 1 = 61
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59 - 1 = 58 - 1 = 57
Arrows: 8 - 1 = 7 - 1 = 6





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 1 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 6 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jan 13, 2022)

Wrenn takes a second, surprise shot at the foe that he previously injured.
He will also try to toxify one of the other foes.









*OOC:*


 With a Hermetics of 6, and Evocation of 4, I believe he can Toxify at a distance.









Spoiler: Two Rolls



Arrow: 100!!! (+52) = 152
Toxify: 72


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jan 15, 2022)

Astrid has no desire to physically engage the enemy. She hopes to remain hidden as long as she can and aid her friends from the shadows. She will attempt to shock the same target as she had the first time, with no visible indication of the act.







*OOC:*


77


----------



## Gigeaux (Feb 8, 2022)

Volki will also choose to stay hidden. She will attempt to toxicify the blood of her foe with the augmentation of the viper venom.


Spoiler: random rolls



86, 87


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Feb 10, 2022)

Askari with drop into a defensive stance immediately and start deflecting attacks and countering where possible. He will manipulate his defense as best he can.
Tactics: 
Stay on the outside of the group, in close to his opponent, as to limit line of fire of the enemy. He will concentrate on the first enemy he attacked. Once he goes down he will transition to one of the enemies attacked by his hidden allies, to divide their attention.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



97! + 75 = 172 & 89 the digital dice have smiled upon me


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 11, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn takes a second, surprise shot...



        *GM:*  NOTE: Bending at a distance requires 1 rank in the Mercantile skill, which your character has.     


Eric Zephlaer said:


> Astrid... remain hidden... shock...





Gigeaux said:


> Volki will... stay hidden... toxicify...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari... defensive stance...





Spoiler: Enhancement



Askari: Strength & Motility: 32
Astrid: Blur: 32
Oorvid: Strength, Motility & Soullessness: 43
Volki: Athletics & Camouflage: 37
Wrenn: Athletics & Camouflage: 40





Spoiler: Reaction



Askari: 33(readiness) + 31(speed) + 22(clarity) + 172 = 258
Astrid: 22 + 32 + 34 + 77 = 165
Oorvid: 26 + 22 + 34 + 122 = 204
Volki: 33 + 36 + 37 + 86 = 192
Wrenn: 23 + 28 + 40 + 152 = 243
Amiradthae: 24 + 40 + 13 + 132 = 209





Spoiler: Speed



Askari: 200(bending) - 258 = ~0
Astrid: 200(bending) - 165 = 35
Oorvid: 200(bending) - 204 = ~0
Volki: 200(bending) - 192 = 8
Wrenn: 300(bow) - 243 = 57
Amiradthae: 270 - 209 = 61


Askari and Oorvid both act at about the same instant, each continues to press his physical assault against his enemy. Volki and Astrid, each, target one of the Amiradthae, but cause no visual queue to their bending so as to remain hidden. Last of the party, Wrenn fires another arrow giving trajectory to his location. The Amiradthae who can, all fire arrows.


Spoiler: Physical Assault



Askari: 41(aggression) + 31(accuracy) + 32(fury) + 172(d100) = 276 + 32(strength) = 308
Oorvid: 34 + 22 + 54(bolster) + 122 = 232 + 43(strength) = 275

Amiradthae: 24(readiness) + 35(avoidance) + 13(analysis) + 132(d100) = 204
A1: 308 - 204 = 104% * 11 = 11 - 2(tunic) = 9
A2: 275 - 204 = 71% * 11 = 8 - 2 = 6





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23(launch) + 28(accuracy) + 40(clarity) + 152(d100) = 243 + 40(athletics) = 284 + 40(surprise) = 324
Amiradthae: 24 + 40 + 13 + 132 = 209 + 50(range) = 259

Askari: 40(avoidance) + 25(analysis) + 10(buckler) + 172(d100) = 247 + 31(kilter) = 278
359 - 278 = 81% * 10 = 8 - 2(shirt) = 6 x 2 = 12
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 122 = 174 + 43(soullessness) = 217 + 22(kilter) = 239
359 - 239 = 120% * 10 = 12 - 2(tunic) = 10
Amiradthae: 35(avoidance) + 13(analysis) + 132(d100) = 178
324 - 178 = 146% * 10 = 15 - 2(tunic) = 13





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Askari: 33(bending) + 32(heat) + 75(d100) = 140
Astrid: 56 + 32(shock) + 77(d100) = 165
Volki: 51 + 37(toxicity) + 87= 175
Wrenn: 34 + 40(toxicity) + 72 = 146

Amiradthae: 24(conditioning) + 13(fury) + 88(d100) = 125
140 - 125 = 15% * 4 = ~1
165 - 125 = 40% * 4 = 2
175 - 125 = 50% * 4 = 2
146 - 125 = 21% * 4 = 1





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 6 - 9 = -3 - 1 = -4, incapacitated.
A2: Body: 4 - 6 = -2, incapacitated.
A3: Body: 9 - 2 = 7, hurt.
A4: Body: 8, hurt. Mind: 10 - 2 = 8, dazed.
A5: Body: 4 - 13 = -9, incapacitated. Mind: 1 - 1 = 0, unconscious.


Askari and Oorvid both lay into their first opponents for a second time, each causing heavy damage and incapacitating two of the archers. Wrenn puts a second arrow into his. All total, causing him to lose consciousness, but another of the Amiradthae finds Wrenn in his lofty perch and begins to take aim.

Astrid and Volki both cause further damage to two more of the enemy, who have no idea as to how they are being harmed.

Having served their purpose of drawing the focus of the enemy archers, Askari and Oorvid are now in dire trouble. The first arrow fired at each man misses, but two others punch into Askari, rendering him immobile. A single additional arrow finds Oorvid, but it is enough to incapacitate him. Both men are still conscious and can physically touch their fallen foes.

Their are seven viable enemies, four of whom look to be targeting Wrenn. Three are looking around for the other threat they know exists, somewhere.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari:: Body: 10 - 12 = -2, incapacitated.
Shirt: 34 - 1 = 33 - 3 = 30 - 3 = 27
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 25 - 1 = 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid:: Body: 10 - 5 - 11 + 1 + 6  + 4 = 5 - 10 = -5, incapacitated.
Tunic: 62 - 1 = 61 - 6 = 55
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 59 - 1 = 58 - 1 = 57
Arrows: 8 - 1 = 7 - 1 = 6





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
Aluminum: 1 ingots, {shock x3}
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Ant Stingers: 2, {toxicity x2}
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 6 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Feb 12, 2022)

Having seen his allies perform such a task before, Askari will attempt to drain the life out of the enemy he put down. After which he will likely continue to lay there and contemplate digging up the man who invented bows and beating him with unnecessary vigor.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



98!+42 = 140 & 75


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Feb 15, 2022)

Frowning because she feels the use to be necessary and that she is down to her last ingot, Astrid grips one of the pieces of aluminum as she, again, target the same enemy with an electric shock.







*OOC:*


86


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Feb 20, 2022)

Wrenn will bend the light around him, making himself blend into his surroundings, in turn, making him harder to see and to hit. He will also crouch lower, to make himself a smaller target. He will target the first of the four whom have targeted him. He will also Toxify that archer as well.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Camouflage = 99 (+84) = 183!!  EDIT: Wait, I saw that Camouflage is a static number. I guess he will attempt to Toxify one of the archers.
Projectile = 88


----------



## MacConnell (Feb 22, 2022)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari will attempt to drain the life...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Astrid... aluminum... shock.





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will... blend... target...



        *GM:*  NOTE: Wrenn does not bend light. He chemically alters the physiology of his skin to camouflage. Also he cannot bend waylines for two things at the same time. As he has already camouflaged himself, I will go with toxicity.     


Spoiler: Enhancement



Askari: Strength & Motility: 32
Astrid: Blur: 32
Oorvid: Strength, Motility & Soullessness: 43
Volki: Athletics & Camouflage: 37
Wrenn: Athletics & Camouflage: 40





Spoiler: Speed



Askari: 0 + 200(bending) = 200 + 600(incapacitated) = 800
Astrid: 35 + 200(bending) = 235, 435, 635, 835
Oorvid: 0 + 200(bending) = 200 + 750(incapacitated) = 950
Volki: 8 + 200(bending) = 208, 408, 608, 808
Wrenn: 57 + 300(bow) = 357, 657
Amiradthae: 26 + 270(bow) = 296, 566, 836


Oorvid whispers in a hoarse voice. "Ik ben niet iemand die een leven opoffert voor zijn eigen leven, maar dit is oorlong, en jij bent een vijand."


Spoiler: Orngaddrin



"I am not one to sacrifice a life for his own, but this is war, and you are an enemy."





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Askari: 41(aggression) + 31(accuracy) + 32(fury) +
Oorvid: 34 + 22 + 54(bolster) +

Amiradthae: 24(readiness) + 35(avoidance) + 13(analysis) +





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23(launch) + 28(accuracy) + 40(clarity) + 88(d100) = 179 + 50(range) = 229
Amiradthae: 24 + 40 + 13 + 78 = 155 + 50(range) = 205

Askari: 40(avoidance) + 25(analysis) + 10(buckler) +
Oorvid: 21 + 31 +
Wrenn: 27 + 24 + 88 = 139 + 40(camo) = 179 + 50(cover) = 229
305 - 229 = 76% * 8 = 6 - 2 = 4 x 4 = 16
Amiradthae: 35 + 13 + 78 = 126
229 - 126 = 103% * 10 = 10





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Askari: 33(bending) + 32(siphon) + 140(d100) = 205
Astrid: 56 + 32(shock) x 3 + 86(d100) = 238
Oorvid: 27 + 42(siphon) + 124 = 193
Volki: 51 + 37(toxicity) x 2 + 87 = 212
Wrenn: 34 + 40(toxicity) + 183 = 257

Amiradthae: 24(conditioning) + 13(fury) + 114 = 151
238 - 151 = 87% * 6 = 5
174 - 151 = 23% * 6 = 1 x 2
212 - 151 = 61% * 6 = 4 x 2
175 - 151 = 24% * 6 = 1
257 - 151 = 106 * 6 = 6





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 6 - 9 = -3 - 1 = -4 - 6 = -10, incapacitated.
A2: Body: 4 - 6 = -2 - 6 = -8, incapacitated.
A3: Body: 9 - 2 = 7 - 5 = 2 - 2 = 0, incapacitated.
A4: Body: 8, hurt. Mind: 10 - 2 = 8 - 8 = 0, unconscious.
A5: Body: 4 - 13 = -9, incapacitated. Mind: 1 - 1 = 0, unconscious.
A6: Mind: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
A7: Body: 10 - 10 = 0, incapacitated. Mind: 10 - 6 = 4, confused.
A8: Body: 10 - 10 = 0, incapacitated. Mind: 10 - 6 = 4, confused.


Due to their considerably debilitated condition, it takes over 9 seconds for Oorvid and Askari to siphon life from the two incapacitated enemies lying on the ground with them. In that time, Astrid generates 3 electric shocks, Volki poisons a mind 3 times, Wrenn fires two arrows, and the Amiradthae fire 3 arrows, each.

As the incapacitated foes cannot much resist the loss, Askari feel such a surge of life enter him, that he sudden realizes he will be able to stand to his feet, albeit still injured. Oorvid can stand but barely so.

Before one of the archers can release his first arrow, he is severely shocked with mystical electricity. So much so, that his body convulses and he turns to see if he can determine the cause. He cannot and he suffers two more minor shocks before he is incapacitated.

A second of the archers stumbles in his step and sways like he is drunk. He is not, but he might as well have been, as Volki has altered his brain chemistry. He face-plants into the dirt, unconscious.

Unfortunately for Wrenn, this still leaves 5 archers going head to head with him. The first arrow fired up into the tree is not even close. Wrenn's return fire, however, is spot on. The arrow bores into the chest of the first archer to fire, knocking him backward to the ground. He will no longer be moving. Wrenn is able to release one more arrow, taking out another enemy, as the remainder of the first volley find him.

Wrenn suffers severe damage, he falls from the tree, which compounds the problem, but he is still conscious, though unmoving. The three remaining archers hold their second shot, not thinking that they have a target. They look about them at the decimation about the scene, seeing Askari roll from his back to his feet, standing at ready with sword and shield in hand.

Thinking him to be the only target, they draw their bows.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari:: Body: 10 - 12 = -2 + 6 = 4, injured.
Shirt: 34 - 1 = 33 - 3 = 30 - 3 = 27
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 25 - 1 = 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid:: Body: 10 - 5 - 11 + 1 + 6  + 4 = 5 - 10 = -5 + 6 = 1, injured.
Tunic: 62 - 1 = 61 - 6 = 55
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn:: Body: 10 - 16 = -6, incapacitated.
Tunic: 59 - 1 = 58 - 1 = 57
Arrows: 8 - 1 = 7 - 1 = 6





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 6 sets, {toxicity x4}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. Everyone improves in Orngaddrin by 1%. State combat intentions. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Feb 23, 2022)

Knowing he likely doesn’t have much time before he’s down again, Askari will charge. He will attempt to take to closest one down and even the odds.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



49 & 84


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Feb 28, 2022)

Feeling a bit irritated by the lack of desired effectiveness of her mystical assaults, Astrid will burst from cover and charge to engage the nearest archer, hoping to at least give Askari a better chance of survival. She will attempt to tackle the archer and flash blind him.







*OOC:*


54, 86


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 6, 2022)

Thaco Deathsave said:


> .. Askari will charge...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Astrid will... charge... flash blind...





Spoiler: Enhancement



Askari: Strength & Motility: 32
Astrid: Blur: 32
Oorvid: Strength, Motility, & Soullessness: 43
Volki: Athletics & Camouflage: 37
Wrenn: Athletics & Camouflage: 40





Spoiler: Speed



Askari: 800 + 200(move) = 1000
Astrid: 835 + 200(move) = 1035
Oorvid: 950 + 200(bending) = 1150
Volki: 808 + 200(bending) = 1008
Wrenn: 657 + 200(bending) = 857 + 800(incapacitated) = 1657
Amiradthae: 836 + 270(bow) = 1106





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Askari: 41(aggression) + 31(accuracy) + 32(fury) + 84(d100) = 188 + 32(strength) = 220
Astrid: 22 + 32 + 34 + 54 = 142
Oorvid: 34 + 22 + 54(bolster) + 69 = 179

Amiradthae: 24(readiness) + 35(avoidance) + 13(analysis) + 59 = 131
188 - 131 = 57% * 11 = 6 - 2(deflect) = 4
142 - 131 = 11%
179 - 131 = 48% * 11 = 5 - 2 = 3





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23(launch) + 28(accuracy) + 40(clarity) + 
Amiradthae: 24 + 40 + 13 + 59 = 136

Askari: 40(avoidance) + 25(analysis) + 10(buckler) + 84(d100) = 159
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 69 = 121 + 43(soullessness) = 164
Wrenn: 27 + 24 + 
Amiradthae: 35 + 13 +





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Askari: 33(bending) + 32(siphon) + 
Astrid: 56 + 32(flash) + 86(d100) = 174
Oorvid: 27 + 42(siphon) +
Volki: 51 + 37(toxicity) x 2 + 86 = 211
Wrenn: 34 + 40(ionize) + 86 = 160

Amiradthae: 24(conditioning) + 13(fury) + 76 = 123
174 - 123 = 51% * 6 = 3
211 - 123 = 88% * 6 = 5





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: -10, incapacitated. unconscious.
A2: Body: -8, incapacitated.
A3: Body: 0, incapacitated.
A4: Body: 8, hurt. Mind: 0, unconscious.
A5: Body: -9, incapacitated. Mind: 0, unconscious.
A7: Body: 0, incapacitated. Mind: 4, confused.
A8: Body: 0, incapacitated. Mind: 4, confused.
A9: dead.


When Askari stands to his feet, Astrid bursts from cover. Since she is uninjured, she is the faster. She manages to tackle one of the three remaining archers, foiling his shot, but the fall does no harm. The mystical flash, however, muddles his mind a bit.

Askari, despite his injuries, reaches another of the remaining archers. They are no match for such physical confrontation. Askari first attacks the archer's bow hand, then his body. 

At that time, Volki further confuses the mind of the third functional archer, causing him to turn and run in fear, headlong into the forest.

Not particularly wanting to kill her foe, when the last standing Amiradtha runs, Astrid lets hers up and gestures for him to run, which he does.

Once Wrenn comes to his senses and realizes that not only is he not dead but he is still conscious, there is nothing further for him to do. He lays his head back on the ground with a groan. Oorvid stands, though a bit shakily.

Eight Amiradthae litter the field of battle, four of each gender. One is dead. Three are wounded enough that they would not likely recover before some carnivorous animal were to find them and tear into their incapacitated bodies, though they were still alive. Of the four who will likely recover, one barely shows physical injury and is only unconscious because Volki caused him to be so.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari:: Body: 10 - 12 = -2 + 6 = 4, injured.
Shirt: 34 - 1 = 33 - 3 = 30 - 3 = 27
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 25 - 1 = 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid:: Body: 10 - 5 - 11 + 1 + 6  + 4 = 5 - 10 = -5 + 6 = 1, injured.
Tunic: 62 - 1 = 61 - 6 = 55
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn:: Body: 10 - 16 = -6, incapacitated.
Tunic: 59 - 1 = 58 - 1 = 57
Arrows: 8 - 1 = 7 - 1 = 6





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 5 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State  intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 10, 2022)

Wrenn will use his leach ability at a distance, on one of the fallen foes who is unconscious, but NOT at death's door. He doesn't want his opponent to die. He just wants to borrow a little health. 



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Three random rolls: 46, 61, 79


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Mar 11, 2022)

Askari will finish the enemies that need it, then help anyone downed in the party. That accomplished, he will tie up any down enemies that are still alive until the group can decide how to proceed.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



56 & …… 1


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Mar 13, 2022)

Astrid pointlessly brushes the new debris, acquired from her tackle, from her clothing. She surveys the battlefield to see how everyone fared. She will lend assistance where needed. "Where is Wrenn? I do not see him."







*OOC:*


87


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 14, 2022)

Wrenn drops his camouflage and calls to Astrid, waving at her from his prone position.



Spoiler: Random Roll



83


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 20, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will finish...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Astrid... surveys... will lend...



Oorvid rises to his feet. Not seeing Wrenn in his arboreal perch, he begins to walk that direction. Finding Wrenn lying on the ground, but seeing that he is alive, he turns and walks over to a fallen archer who is not conscious but also not dead. He drags the body over to where Wrenn is laying, drops it, then moves Wrenn's hand over to touch the body. "I know we are of a like mind on this, but he chose to make himself our enemy and he is dying anyway. What you can take will be easier on him than if some animal comes upon him before he is fully gone."

Wrenn for his part finds that he can barely move and cannot speak above a whisper, his skin and clothing no longer camouflaged. With his hand on the body he can sense the ebbing life, though he could sense nothing at a distance.

Askari wonders what Oorvid is doing dragging off one of the fallen, until he realizes where he is going with it. Holding some of his rope, he has yet to tie anyone when Oorvid returns to help check all the bodies and help end those who are not likely to recover in any reasonable time. The only one who appears to be little injured is a female. The two men, easily lift her and bind her to a column of the pergola.

No one being comfortable with using a necromantic talent, very little life was siphoned in order to aid in recovering the injured; as such, Askari, Oorvid, and Wrenn are all still injured, though able to function, and will need down time and food. The almost instantaneous restoration of life when siphoned from another leaves the recovered very hungry.

        *GM:*  Six bodies lie in battlefield array and one enemy is secured in her binding. Players need to decide what is to be done with the fallen, the field, the prisoner, and the need for rest and food.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari:: Body: 4, injured.
Shirt: 34 - 1 = 33 - 3 = 30 - 3 = 27
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 25 - 1 = 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid:: Body: 4, injured.
Tunic: 62 - 1 = 61 - 6 = 55
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn:: Body: 4, injued.
Tunic: 59 - 1 = 58 - 1 = 57
Arrows: 6





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 5 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Mar 25, 2022)

Astrid searches the grounds for retrievable arrows, hoping Wrenn will lend a hand, since he is the one who needs them. Afterward, she will search the fallen for anything of interest, attempting to analyze any notable trinkets. She will also assist the wounded.

"We really could use the rest and I do not see any real reason to relocate for it. Even if any retaliation is going to come, I think it will take them longer to organize than it does for our injured to recover. I may not be as strong as you two, Askari and Oorvid, but I am almost half again taller than these Amiradthae, and I will help drag those corpses further away before they start to stink and attract unwanted guests."







*OOC:*


85


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Mar 28, 2022)

As soon as Wrenn is able, he will help Astrid gather arrows, as well as helping her gather trinkets which might hold proclivities; he will ignore his extreme hunger for the time being, because he also intends to help carry off the dead. Then, and only then, will he consider stopping for food.

Looking toward the prisoner, he hesitates for a moment.

*Wrenn says,* "We should see if she can be reasoned with. If she will agree to flee this area, never to return, then we could let her go. Otherwise, we should make her death quick and painless."

Wrenn looks at the prisoner, and repeats his words in her native tongue. He then watches for her reaction.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



60,43,82


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Mar 28, 2022)

Askari will help the other as much as he can.

We all need to rest. Seems like we should have 6-7 hours at least before the ones that ran get back to the main group, and make it back here. I don’t know if they will respond, but it probably wouldn’t be prudent to stay here too long. 

If we do release the prisoner, I say we send her down the tunnels. They way we can be sure she won’t be able to know our position or direction. 




Spoiler: Random Roll



77


----------



## MacConnell (Mar 29, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Astrid searches... assist...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Wrenn... gather... helping... carry... hesitates...
> [/spoiler]





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will help...



Forgetting momentarily that the enemy is a newly discovered tribe of Faethrin, the words in Shimadow are almost at a loss, except that she is able to speak a little. She responds, "Me go, yes," and nods her head vigorously.

Askari opens the trapdoor and using mostly gesture he indicates that one free, she is to enter there. She, of course, agrees. Oorvid frees her, though he is ready with his axe should she prove untrustworthy. She shakes her body to get the blood flowing, then goes straight to the opening and climbs down the ladder.


Spoiler: Physical Aid



Askari: 31(medicine) + 36(restore) + 77(d100) = 144
Time: 60 days / (144 + 156 + 132 + 118 + 117) = 3 hours
Astrid: 42 + 29 + 85 = 156
Oorvid: 21 + 43 + 68 = 132
Time: 3 hours
Volki: 37 + 31 + 50 = 118
Wrenn: 28 + 29 + 60 = 117
Time: 3 hours


In the normal manner of rendering physical aid, each person is able to help press wounds closed and accelerate the natural healing process. This makes each man even more hungry. Though their bodies are recuperating, a steady throb sets in on each man's head, which all three categorically ignore, because there are tasks to be done.

Astrid and Wrenn find a total of 16 usable arrows, all with Ularin heads. Wren thanks Astrid and uses them to replenish his dwindling supply.

During the process of moving the bodies, the pain in each man's head becomes more than a distraction. The bodies they are moving are dropped, unceremoniously, and vision begins to blur. At almost the same instant, all three men fall to the ground, unconscious. No amount of effort by the two ladies has any effect. They are left with no recourse but to guard them, hoping no enemy returns so soon.

Afternoon wears into night. The men have not moved from where they had fallen, except for what Astrid and Volki could do to make them lay more comfortably. Fortunately, the sounds of the forest indicate that all has returned to normal.

The women get little sleep that night, but morning finds the men whole and waking. The hunger has gone from a dire need to an unavoidable necessity, and all three ravenously devour all available dried rations, both those of the party and those recovered from the enemy. More food will be needed; but for now, at least the head pain is gone and thoughts of other things can be attended.

Apparently the enemy is not to be so rash as to rush back upon an enemy that has proven to be formidable, for no sign of any other people has yet been detected. The items that looked to be of interest have been collected.
        *GM:*  A decision should now be considered as to relocating the party or the bodies, but relocating both is a bit moot, under the suspicion of a time constraint. The items can be analyzed later.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari:: Body: 4, injured.
Shirt: 34 - 1 = 33 - 3 = 30 - 3 = 27
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 25 - 1 = 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid:: Body: 4, injured.
Tunic: 62 - 1 = 61 - 6 = 55
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn:: Body: 4, injued.
Tunic: 59 - 1 = 58 - 1 = 57
Ularin Arrows: 6 + 16 = 22





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Spider Claws: 5 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 4 sets, (Cohesion +3)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull Talisman: 1, (Strength +2)
jawbone: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 1, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 3, 2022)

Wrenn's vote is to relocate the party.

*Wrenn says, *"Leave them; when their friends return, they can do with the bodies as they please, according to their practices and traditions. We have everything of value. We have our health. We should move on, and do a little hunting. Then we can explore some of the other tunnels, or even seek the others out, if we've a mind to. What say all of you?"




Spoiler: Random Die Roll



71


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Apr 4, 2022)

Astrid agrees with the unfortunate decision and speaks to the group. "I know these pergolas are square, but I have noticed that they all seem to be situated with regard to geometric direction. We know East and West from the movement of the Daylight (sun). The tunnels underneath are straight. My point is that if we walk this way, which is due North, we should reach the collapsed keep in about 3 hours. I think we will find better trapping their, because of the artificial water source by each keep."







*OOC:*


73


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Apr 4, 2022)

*Wrenn nods,* "That is a sound plan. Let's do it."



Spoiler: Random Die Rolls



33,41,62


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Apr 8, 2022)

Askari nods Staying here does us no good, and that place seems as good as any. I won’t be much help at hunting game, but I can definitely help Wren process any kills 




Spoiler: Random Rolls



76 & 29


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 10, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn's vote is to relocate...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Astrid agrees...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari nods...





Spoiler: Alchemy



Askari: 31(alchemy) + 25(analysis) + 76(d100) = 132, success
Time: 40 days / 132 = 8 hours, fail
Astrid: 42 + 31 + 73 = 146, success
Time: 40 / 146 = 7 hours, success
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 65 = 117, success
Time: 40 / 117 = 9 hours, fail
Volki: 37 + 24 + 50 = 111, success
Time: 40 / 111 = 9 hours, success
Wrenn: 28 + 24 + 62 = 114, success
Time: 40 / 114 = 9 hours, fail


While the party travels, each member decides upon an item to fondle while walking. This process does not detract from traveling unless discovery is reached, at which point, the person simply stops walking. Realizing the stop, movement is continued within a few seconds.

The Amiradthae are more prone to carry items of bone than other things, animal parts being readily available in a forest. Each person is able to recognize that several items harbor a proclivity for waylines, but only Astrid and Volki have the willpower necessary to identify that proclivity.
        *GM:*  To save space items were added to the party collections     




Astrid was correct in her memory. This particular keep is almost completely collapsed and 2 trees had fallen into the artificial pond, which now has vegetation growing in it, though the water still proves to be drinkable, especially since Volki or Wrenn can readily purify small quantities.

Snares are placed along game trails leading to the water source; and since everyone can bend waylines at a distance, party members separate themselves during the night for a greater potential of collecting larger game.

No one manages to collect anything very large, but quite a number of rodents are acquired. During the planned Tenday of recovery, the fourth day brings something unexpected, other people. They come from the East, not the direction of the known enemy.

Sensing the potential of danger, as the party members move themselves into the semblance of a combat formation, there is a distinct tattoo of metallic items being tapped together. It is Volki who remembers this sound. It is a signal of peaceable approach from another clan of Shimadow. She uses her two knives to answer back.

A group of 8 young Shimadow reveal themselves and cautiously approach. The fact that they are 8 instead of 10 suggests some experience in travel. One young man speaks. "We are of the Red Squirrel clan. We see that you have fist claim to this site. We wish to refill our water and we will move on."

Though it seems underwhelming, Shimadow clans name themselves for various rodents of the forest and will adorn themselves with collections of those animals. It is related to their belief system. Wrenn is the one who realizes the response. Thinking quickly, he announces that the party is of the groundhog clan with a recruited Ansylin. He gestures to allow water.
        *GM:*  As everyone except Askari is pale skinned and Volki and Wrenn are Shimadow, the group is deferring to the party as if they are a clan of better status. This affords opportunity not only for developmental points but also for information. A group will to communicate is not predisposed to combat.     


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 33 - 3 = 30 - 3 = 27
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 57
Ularin Arrows: 22





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid or Hiroshi)
white ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Beaver Incisors: pair, ??
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Hawk Feet: pair, ??
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 5 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Beaver Skull: 1, ??
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Hawk Skull: 1, ??
Jay Skull: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Apr 12, 2022)

As the common language of the party has become that of the Shimadow, Astrid has no difficulty addressing the other group. "You came from farther East. You are not employed by the gray color Faethrins? This is good. We have been assaulted by two other clans and were forced to end several of their members. Why would a Shimadow work for another tribe, like disposable soldiers?"







*OOC:*


87


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (Apr 23, 2022)

Askari will wait to see how they react to Astrid’s questioning. If they seem fairly hospitable he will attempt to gain some info from the others that aren’t engaged with Astrid.

I am a traveler in this region, and I ran upon this group a while ago. Are there many different tribes in this area? Are there any territories I should avoid in future travels?… 

Askari will try to gain as much information as possible about the surrounding region. He will provide some info about the region he is from if it seems it will help. He will not divulge anything that would put his people at risk, of course. 



Spoiler: Random Roll



44


----------



## MacConnell (Apr 24, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Astrid... addressing the other group...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari will wait... will attempt...



Wrenn and Volki reiterate at a more convenient time anything not remembered about the nature of their indigenous kind. Shimadows are known to be sociopathic and hostile but not exactly psychotic. Were the party not confused as being another group of Shimadow with one stranger, this other group would likely have attempted an ambush instead of a parlay. Shimadow do not readily attack their own kind.

Though Astrid is Norikadian, they only see her as a tall Shimadow, very tall for being female. Her communication is passable enough if she keeps her questions simple. The others visibly demonstrate that they do not want to talk to Askari, even though he is fluent in the language. Tenuous conversation still affords the exchange of some vital information.

The twana (stick people) are made by the Amiradthae, the gray skinned Faethrins. The Shimadow consider such superstitions to be stupid, but they apparently affect other local tribes of "lesser" peoples. Like this keep, there are two more, farther East, in just as poor of shape that are decorated with the twana.

The other group finds it strange that the party was assaulted by other Shimadow, unless they had been paid in some manner to dissuade all comers, even then, they naturally would have given warning first. It is suggested that the Amiradthae may have some mystical power. They have never spoken with the gray people but they have fought a group before, losing one of their members in the conflict. They make a comment congratulating Wrenn on making use of one of their bows. They hate the bows, as Oorvid and Askari can well-attest to their effectiveness.

If no hostilities are initiated by the party, the other groups leaves peaceably, heading back to the East. On a good note, during the remainder of the time at the current location, none of the Amiradthae ever show.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 33 - 3 = 30 - 3 = 27
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 57
Ularin Arrows: 22





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Beaver Incisors: pair, ??
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Hawk Feet: pair, ??
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 5 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Beaver Skull: 1, ??
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Hawk Skull: 1, ??
Jay Skull: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Apr 30, 2022)

Once the other Shimadow group leaves, Astrid shares her thoughts with the group. "So here is what I can recall at this point: The Amiradthae, as those gray skinned people are called, are looking for some Yahdram treasure, and they are employing young Shimadows and superstitious decorations to keep other locals of the forests away from these keeps. Apparently the concentration of this search is back to the southwest of here where we met the most resistance. I am of a mind to head back that way to see what further interference we might cause to their plans. We do not even know if there is any Yahdram treasure. They could be chasing a myth."







*OOC:*


83


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 3, 2022)

*Wrenn nods in agreement,* "Whether or not there is Yahdram treasure, the other tribesmen we might find are likely to have more trinkets and talismans that might prove useful to us. I'm in."









*OOC:*


 94+80 = 174 total


----------



## MacConnell (May 8, 2022)

Normally prone to following, Oorvid tends to offer little in the way of party decisions, but something about this whole situation is bothering him enough that he voices his thoughts aloud.

"We have to be missing something here. I agree with the recollections spoken by Astrid, and that is what is bothering me. All of this effort to allegedly drive people away so that these Amiradthae can find some Yahdram treasure?"

"I am not buying it. Staging all of these areas and employing antagonists is going to have the opposite effect on the people most needed to to avoid. Look at us. This kind of behavior encourages us to investigate. Why not just collapse the tunnels?"

"Whatever these people are really looking for, I say they have already found it, and they cannot figure out what to do with it or it is something other than a treasure all together."

"Thoughts?"


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (May 9, 2022)

Askari ponders on the situation.

The thing that comes to mind immediately is the treasure is trapped or guarded and they’re trying to entice someone to stumble in there and take care of the problem for them. As far as it being something else all together, we simply don’t have enough information to guess. Given that the main force behind this isn’t benevolent, it would likely be bad for the whole area for them to succeed. Which leaves two absolutes; it’s definitely a trap, and we have little choice but to spring it. Most myths have their roots in the truth. That plus all this effort on their part means the chances are very high that  something is there. 



Spoiler: Random Roll



100!!! + 68 = 168


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 9, 2022)

*Wrenn nods in affirmation,* "Agreed. Something complex is going on here. I wonder if we couldn't try to capture one of the Amiradthae, and question them? We could use our abilities, whichever one of us is most proficient, to dull their mind, and make them susceptible to suggestion. It would need to be one of their leaders. I doubt a random encounter with one of their patrols would yield much information. What say the rest of ye?"









*OOC:*


 Random roll: 85


----------



## MacConnell (May 10, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Astrid shares her thoughts...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn nods in agreement...





GM said:


> ... Oorvid... voices his thoughts aloud...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> Askari ponders on the situation....



Having discussed the matter at length, it is decided that the situation must be far more complex than some simple treasure hunt. It is also decided that to return to the unexplored keep by way of the tunnels is probably a bad idea. Though it will take longer, the party feels that it is on better footing to go overland. Rather than attempt a direct approach through a forest of towering conifers, the group head back due south to find the pergola that had offered their original exit, then as due west as possible to stealthily approach the occupied keep.


Spoiler: Wariness



Askari: 40(perception) + 168(d100) = 208
Astrid: 32 + 83 = 115
Oorvid: 21
Volki: 35 + 50 = 85
Wrenn: 27 + 174 = 201


As the group begins their return trek, the wind which constantly blows from a westerly direction switches momentarily from the north and each person is certain a faint whisper is heard upon that wind before it switches back.

"Be careful young heroes."

Thinking nothing more of it, the walk south is uneventful. Counting time, the party spreads out and begins to communicate by gesture as the destination should be near. As Fortune would smile upon both Askari and Wrenn, Askari notes a patrol of archers to the party's right and Wrenn notes a sentry in a tree to the party's left. These are seen. It is deduced that there will be other in the immediate proximity.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 33 - 3 = 30 - 3 = 27
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 57
Ularin Arrows: 22





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Beaver Incisors: pair, ??
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Hawk Feet: pair, ??
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 5 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Beaver Skull: 1, ??
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Hawk Skull: 1, ??
Jay Skull: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 11, 2022)

Using signs, without making sounds, Wrenn points to the lone sentry to left, and indicates his intention to snipe the sentry with a bow shot. Before doing so, Wrenn will augment himself, increasing his reflexes, and attempting to blend in.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



Augmentation: 65
Camouflage: 81
Bow Shot (by surprise): 66


----------



## Thaco Deathsave (May 11, 2022)

Being slightly less stealthy than a rolling boulder, Askari will be forced to stay back and hope Wrenn is successful. He will make a mental note to start picking up a ranged option. 



Spoiler: Random Roll



91! +10 = 101


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (May 15, 2022)

Noting the gesture from Wrenn, Astrid will stop moving forward and survey the area with greater scrutiny, as she bends light around her to cause her appearance to become blurry. If she is able to locate any other sentries, she will attempt to mystically shock one.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (May 17, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> ... Wrenn points... indicates... augment...





Thaco Deathsave said:


> ... Askari will...



        *GM:*  To help players better see how to optimize the use of certain game mechanics, I will have your character augment himself before combat ensues.     


Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Astrid... bends... shock...





Spoiler: Augmentations



Askari: motility & strength 36
Astrid: blur 32
Oorvid: motility 43, soullessness 42
Volki: camo 37
Wrenn: athletics 40





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23(launch) + 28(accuracy) + 40(clarity) + 66(d100) = 157 + 40(athletics) = 197 + 100(surprise) = 297

Amiradthae: 32(avoidance + 11(analysis) + 81(d100) = 124
297 - 124 = 173% * 10 = 17 - 2(deflect) = 15





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 56(bending) + 32(shock) + 75(d100) = 163
Volki: 51 + 37(ionize) + 50 = 138

Amiradthae: 17(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 63(d100) = 91
163 - 91 = 72% * 6 = 4
138 - 91 = 47% * 6 = 3





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 10 - 15 = -5, incapacitated.
A2: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
A3: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.


From his location nearer Wrenn, on the party's left side, Oorvid leans around some vegetation to catch the eye of Askari. Neither man being much suited to anything resembling stealth, he sucks in a breath, letting it out slowly as a visible ripple travels across his exposed skin. He does this twice and Askari follows his example, though his mystical talent is less.

Wrenn releases his arrow at the unsuspecting sentry. The arrow pierces through the light leather tunic and into the abdomen of the Amiradthae, who falls from the tree having taking enough damage from the single shaft to become incapacitated. At the sound of the bowstring, Astrid and Volki both unleash their mystical assaults upon the targets spotted by Askari. Both are able to hurt the waiting enemies, but nothing more significant.

Remembering the last encounter with Amiradthan Archers, Oorvid and Askari must steel themselves for the impending likelihood of sprouting enemy arrows.

The two enemies who were mystically hurt, both suffer anguish and look about anxiously seeking their foe, finding Askari, Astrid, and Volki. Those two draw their bows, despite the knowledge that they are facing Benders. It is unknown if any other enemies are nearer to Oorvid and Wrenn.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari: full wellness
Shirt: 33 - 3 = 30 - 3 = 27
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 57
Ularin Arrows: 22





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Beaver Incisors: pair, ??
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Hawk Feet: pair, ??
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 5 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Beaver Skull: 1, ??
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Hawk Skull: 1, ??
Jay Skull: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide 2 random rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (May 19, 2022)

Wrenn will manipulate waylines in order to snap his opponent's bow string, using extreme heat. Then he will return fire with arrows of his own.



Spoiler: Die Rolls



100[+83] = 183
82


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (May 20, 2022)

Astrid, attempting to maintain a distance from the archers and the natural shadows of the forest to aid her mystically blurred image, sees no reason to change her assault tactic. She again prepares to mystically shock the same enemy.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (May 30, 2022)

*OOC:*


There was an error in the previous post. The character Wrenn listed as seen should have been Volki. That post has now been edited. Wrenn is not seen and does not have a visible target.


----------



## MacConnell (Jun 9, 2022)

Spoiler: Augmentations



Askari: motility & strength 36
Astrid: blur 32
Oorvid: motility 43, soullessness 42
Volki: camo 37
Wrenn: athletics 40





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23(launch) + 28(accuracy) + 40(clarity) + + 40(athletics) =
Amiradthae: 25 + 32 + 81 = 138 + 50(range) = 188

Askari: 40(avoidance) + 25(analysis) + 50(d100) = 115 + 10(shield) = 125
188 - 125 = 63% * 10 = 6 - 2(shirt) = 4
Astrid:
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 75 = 127 + 42(soullessness) = 169
188 - 169 = 19% * 10 = 2 - 2 = 0
Volki: camo 37
Wrenn: 27 + 24 + 50 = 121
188 - 121 = 67% * 10 = 7 - 2 = 5
Amiradthae: 32(avoidance) + 11(analysis) +





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 56(bending) + 32(shock) x2(lodestone) + 75(d100) = 195
Volki: 51 + 37(ionize) + 50 = 138

Amiradthae: 17(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 81(d100) = 109
195 - 109 = 86% * 6 = 7
138 - 109 = 29% * 6 = 2





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Askari: 42(aggression) + 31(accuracy) + 36(fury) + 50(d100 = 159 + 36(strength) = 195
Astrid: blur 32
Oorvid: motility 43, soullessness 42
Volki:

Amiradthae: 17(readiness) + 32(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 81(d100) = 141
195 - 141 = 54% * 11 = 6 - 2(deflect) = 4





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 10 - 15 = -5, incapacitated.
A2: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 7 = -1, incapacitated.
A3: Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 2 = 5 - 4 = 1, injured.


Realizing that he and the two girls have been seen, Askari, instinctively, rushes forward to draw attention away from Volki. As he runs toward the nearest of the two archers he can see, he lifts his buckler to protect his throat and part of his face. He realizes that he will not be able to reach the Amiradtha before he can fire. Being at short range, the enemy has better odds in trajectory. Despite his buckler and movement, the arrow hits Askari in the gut, just below the ribcage and above his right hip. Adrenaline is pulsing, but the wound is enough to slow him. Volki is able to mystically harm the same target a second before Askari reaches him. With the combination of caustic damage and a short sword to the left arm, the archer is nearly incapacitated. Having lost his ability to draw his bow, he begins trying to back out of the fight.

Astrid remembers one of the two lodestones that she is carrying and uses it to augment her mystical shock. Though there is no visible streak of lightning, the archer begins to shake and convulse, falling to the ground, still shaking. This happens before he can draw and fire.

Oorvid grits his teeth, lifts his carving axes in front of him to shield part of his torso, and begins to sway his upper body from side to side, as he tromps forward through the undergrowth. Having no other option, Wrenn nocks another arrow and follows, drawing as he moves. It only takes four steps before two more archers can be seen at the moment they release arrows. The first arrow merely grazes by Oorvid, making a small cut in his tunic, not his flesh. Wren is not so lucky. The second arrow cuts through his tunic, drawing a line of blood as it careens off his left rib cage.

Wrenn and Oorvid are each facing an archer. Askari, Volki, and Astrid only appear to have one remaining among the three of them.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari:: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
Shirt: 33 - 3 = 30 - 3 = 27 - 1 = 26
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 = 54
Volki: full wellness
Tunic: 45
Wrenn:: Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Tunic: 57 - 1 = 56
Ularin Arrows: 22





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Beaver Incisors: pair, ??
black claw necklace: 1, ??
Hawk Feet: pair, ??
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 5 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Beaver Skull: 1, ??
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Hawk Skull: 1, ??
Jay Skull: 1, ??
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Lodestone: 2, {shock x3}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Jun 20, 2022)

Wrenn will fire at the archer who wounded him, and follow it up with a toxify attack.



Spoiler: Combat Data



91+73 = 164 (Arrow Attack)
84 = Toxify


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Jul 13, 2022)

Trying to mentally remind herself to search the land for usable materials when not actively being attacked, Astrid uses the remaining lodestone on the known target.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 19, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn will fire...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Astrid uses...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Askari: motility & strength 36, soullessness 25
Astrid: blur 32
Oorvid: motility & strength 43, soullessness 42
Volki: camo 37
Wrenn: athletics 40





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23(launch) + 28(accuracy) + 40(clarity) + 164(d100) + 40(athletics) = 295 + 50(range) = 345
Amiradthae: 25 + 32 + 120 = 177 + 50(range) = 227

Askari: 40(avoidance) + 25(analysis) + 50(d100) = 115 + 10(shield) = 125 + 25(soulless) = 150
177 - 150 = 27% * 10 = 3 - 2(shirt) = 1
Astrid: 32 + 31 + 75 = 138 + 32(blur) = 170
177 - 170 = 7% * 10 = 1 - 2(mantle) = 0
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 120 = 172 + 42(soullessness) =
Volki: 35 + 24 + 50 = 109 + 37(camo) = 146
177 - 146 = 31% * 10 = 3 - 2(tunic) = 1
Wrenn: 27 + 24 + 164 = dodged
Amiradthae: 32(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 120 = 163
345 - 163 = 182% * 10 = 18





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 56(bending) + 32(shock) x2(lodestone) + 75(d100) = 195
Volki: 51 + 37(ionize) + 50 = 138

Amiradthae: 17(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 80(d100) = 108
195 - 108 = 87% * 6 = 7
138 - 108 = 30% * 6 = 2





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Askari: 42(aggression) + 31(accuracy) + 36(fury) + 50(d100) =
Astrid:
Oorvid: 34 + 22 + 54(bolster) + 120 = 230 + 43(strength) = 273
Volki:

Amiradthae: 17(readiness) + 32(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 120(d100) = 180
273 - 180 = 93% * 11 = 10 - 2(deflect) = 8





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 10 - 15 = -5, incapacitated.
A2: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 7 = -1, incapacitated.
A3: Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 2 = 5 - 4 = 1 - 7 = -6, incapacitated.
A4: Body: 10 - 8 = 2, injured.
A5: Body: 10 - 18 = -8, incapacitated.
A6: Body: 10 - 2 = 8, hurt.


Oorvid, upon seeing an enemy on the ground begin to take aim, rushes forward, reaching the archer before he can release, swinging his right axe at the arm exting the bow. The blow cripples the arm by shattering the fist and knocking the bow away, foiling the shot. Wrenn and his discovered archer release arrows at about the same time. Wrenn hops to his right just as he fires, avoiding the enemy arrow. His arrow, however, flies true, scraping just under the sternum and into the abdomen, sticking into the spine. The Amiradthae falls to the ground. He is not quite dead, but he is very close.

The other three, as they continue forward through the brush, realize that there are three more Amiradthae farther back than the one still engaged. Askari mystically obscures his presence as he tries to plow through the growth to reach a new enemy. Dissolving her last lodestone, Astrid electrocutes the former enemy before Volki can caustically burn him. The already hurt archer convulses for a second and then falls over. Volki directs her attention to one of the new enemies, causing some minor harm.

The three new enemies all fire. The first arrow grazes the right side of Askari, cutting through his tunic and drawing a little blood. The second arrow flies at Astrid, but the shot is not so well-aimed and deflects off of her wolfskin mantle. The third arrow has no more effect on Volki than the one of Askari, merely making a graze.

Having moved far enough forward Wrenn can see the new three archers that took aim at the other three on the right flank. Two of the enemies are at medium bow range. The third is farther, at long. Oorvid is focused on his immediate enemy, who is still standing, albeit without a weapon


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari:: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 1 = 5, hurt.
Shirt: 33 - 3 - 3 - 1 - 1 = 25
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 = 54
Volki: Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Tunic: 45 - 1 = 44
Wrenn:: Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Tunic: 57 - 1 = 56
Ularin Arrows: 22





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Sep 19, 2022)

Astrid spins in a circle as she feels the arrow graze by, causing her, somewhat, blurred image to shimmer. She begins to move through the brush in a very asymmetrical pattern, always closing toward the farthest archer. No longer having any item to augment her manipulation of electricity, she switches to heat, using a piece of coal. The strange play of light in her green eye switches to her blue. "Megi hafið úða í æðum mínum salta sár þín í dauða!" she spouts in Norikadian. It is something of a battle cry which means, May the ocean spray in my veins salt your wounds in death!







*OOC:*


75


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 21, 2022)

Wrenn, who is a good enough Bender to affect foes at a distance, uses some of the bat guano in the group's collections to augment a heat attack on one of the medium range foes. He follows this up with an arrow.



Spoiler: die rolls



72 (Heat)
94(+86) = 180 (Bow)


----------



## MacConnell (Sep 23, 2022)

Spoiler: Enhancements



Askari: motility & strength 36, soullessness 25
Astrid: blur 32
Oorvid: motility & strength 43, soullessness 42
Volki: camo 37
Wrenn: athletics 40





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Wrenn: 23(launch) + 28(accuracy) + 40(clarity) + 50(d100) + 40(athletics) = 181 + 50(range) = 231
Amiradthae: 25 + 32 + 52 = 109 + 50(range) = 159

Askari: 40(avoidance) + 25(analysis) + 50(d100) = 115 + 10(shield) = 125 + 25(soulless) = 150
159 - 150 = 9% * 10 = 1 - 2(shirt) = ineffective
Astrid: 32 + 31 + 75 = 138 + 32(blur) = 170, avoided
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 52 = 104 + 42(soullessness) =
Volki: 35 + 24 + 50 = 109 + 37(camo) = 146
159 - 146 = 13% * 10 = 1 - 2(tunic) = ineffective
Wrenn: 27 + 24 + 50 =
Amiradthae: 32(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 52 = 95
231 - 95 = 136% * 10 = 14





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 56(bending) + 32(heat) x3(coal) + 75(d100) = 227
Volki: 51 + 37(ionize) + 50 = 138

Amiradthae: 17(conditioning) + 11(fury) + 52(d100) = 80
227 - 80 = 147% * 6 = 9
138 - 80 = 58% * 6 = 3





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Askari: 42(aggression) + 31(accuracy) + 36(fury) + 50(d100) = 159 + 36(strength) = 195
Astrid:
Oorvid: 34 + 22 + 54(bolster) + ? = ? + 43(strength) = ?
Volki:

Amiradthae: 17(readiness) + 32(avoidance) + 11(analysis) + 52(d100) = 112
195 - 112 = 83% * 11 = 9 - 2(deflect) = 7





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 10 - 15 = -5, incapacitated.
A2: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 7 = -1, incapacitated.
A3: Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 2 = 5 - 4 = 1 - 7 = -6, incapacitated.
A4: Body: 10 - 8 = 2, injured. impeded.
A5: Body: 10 - 18 = -8, incapacitated.
A6: Body: 10 - 2 = 8 - 3 = 5 - 14 = -8, incapacitated.
A7: Body: 10 - 7 = 3, injured. Askari
A8: Body: 10 - 9 = 1, injured. Astrid


Seeing the same new threat as Wrenn, Oorvid ignored his maimed enemy and ran toward the others. Wrenn moved little, as he drew to fire. Oorvid was not in his line of sight. Askari had reached the middle archer of the three, as Wrenn began to fire. All three Amiradthae drew to fire.

It was Volki who acted first, further ionizing the insides of her chosen target. She had no means by which to augment this manipulation; but because Askari, Oorvid, and Wrenn all fought by means of lethal damage, it was the most efficient option. Astrid, being delayed by about 20 tics in order to change tactics, acted upon the farthest target  before he could even aim the drawn arrow. She did not drop him, but the heat was intense. He faltered, the arrow going awry.

By having to choose the closest target due to clear visibility, Wrenn shot the same enemy that Volki had been caustically burning. The arrow sailed cleanly through his abdomen, barely slowing. The enemy fell backward, a mere breath from death’s call. Askari reached the middle Amiradtha just as the first one fell and his arrow whizzed by. Pushing his shield into the bow arm of the enemy, he stabbed him in the gut with his short sword. The wiry Amiradtha tried to turn away, but the sword opened a nasty gash across his visceral mass.

The maimed archer, smartly, chose to flee, though his egress was not very fast. By the time Oorvid leapt over the fallen body of the enemy that Wrenn had finished. Askari and Astrid had both finished their respective enemies. Seven Amiradtha Archers laid on the ground in various states of incapacitation or worse.


Spoiler: Character Data



Askari:: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 1 = 5, hurt.
Shirt: 33 - 3 - 3 - 1 - 1 = 25
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 = 54
Volki: Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Tunic: 45 - 1 = 44
Wrenn:: Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Tunic: 57 - 1 = 56
Ularin Arrows: 22





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Sep 24, 2022)

Being a bit surprised and relieved that she is not hurt, Astrid moves to Askari to render aid, asking if anyone else needs help. Once the party's needs are tended, she will partner with Oorvid to search the fallen, because she knows that he will give a quick and more efficient end to those who linger, unlikely to recover.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Sep 25, 2022)

Wrenn will also render any aid that is necessary, starting with his own wounds. He will then search the bodies of the fallen, helping those who linger by speeding them mercifully on their way, using Leach. (He can affect opponents at a distance.) He will also retrieve what arrows he can, as long as they are undamaged and not warped.



Spoiler: Random Roll



74


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 1, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Astrid moves... search...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... render... then search...



        *GM:*   Siphon:
By actively manipulating Mystical waylines, this causes the inexplicable loss of Body in the touched target, while restoring a loss of Body to the Bender. The maximum number of points transferred cannot exceed the original loss of the Bender or the total life of the target, though greater damage may be caused to the target. For example, a huge ant has a Body of 1 and Mind of 2, a maximum of 3 points could be gained from this creature. The range of this task is always limited to touch. The damage factor for this task is 6.

NOTE: Siphon is a necromantic act and considered to be malevolent, even by player characters, unless the practicioner is, at least, incapacitated.     


Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



Astrid: 42(medicine) + 38(mend) + 75(d100) = 155
Askari: 31 + 36 + 50 = 117
Time: 50 days / (155 + 131 + 117) = 3 hours
Wrenn: 28 + 29 + 74 = 131
Time: 50 days / (155 + 131) = 4 hours, 12 minutes


Once the wounded are tended, Astrid and Wrenn, together are able to locate 15 functional arrows, which most certainly includes some fired by the Amiradthae. All arrows have Ularin heads. While searching the fallen, other than foodstuff, several items of interest are discovered. It is not considered to be prudent to attempt to thoroughly examine anything at this time, but the entire haul includes 7 curious stones and 14 various bone talismans.

Having originally approached this particular Keep from the tunnels below and having previously faced two other units of the gray skinned Amiradthae as opposed to the cloud-white skinned Shimadow, it can be surmised that this particular location is the focus of whatever it is the Amiradthae are trying to do. It is also deduced that greather resistance should be located within the structure itself. Some planning is warranted, under the circumstances. The party is currently east of the Keep, likely very near and just south of the old quarry that should now be an artificial pond.







Spoiler: Character Data



Askari:: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 1 = 5, hurt.
Shirt: 33 - 3 - 3 - 1 - 1 = 25
Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 = 54
Volki: Body: 10 - 1 = 9, irritated.
Tunic: 45 - 1 = 44
Wrenn:: Body: 10 - 5 = 5, injured.
Tunic: 57 - 1 = 56
Ularin Arrows: 22 + 15 = 37





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Askari or Oorvid)
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Volki or Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Everyone receives 5 DP. State intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 1, 2022)

Thinking about their current position, Astrid addresses the party. "If more enemies are, in fact, garrisoned in that Keep, they will likely make regular trips for water. I suspect that they will have at least one sentry watching from the northeast tower, if it is accessible. I suggest that we approach from the south, if we are going in once Askari and Wrenn heal."







*OOC:*


75


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 8, 2022)

Wrenn, not being in dire straits, has second thoughts about using Siphon. He switches tactics to available weaponry, killing his injured foes as swiftly and as mercifully as he can manage.

Wrenn agrees with Astrid's suggestion, but awaits thoughts from the others, just in case a discussion should be required.



Spoiler: Random Roll



68


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 26, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Astrid addresses...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... agrees...



The party did not immediately come to a decision on the matter. Askari and Volki thought it might be better to split the party, with them returning to the nearest pergola and coming back through the familiar tunnel. As they could not be dissuaded from this, Astrid, Oorvid, and Wrenn were left to approach the Keep on their own. As the suggested southern side seemed to make the most sense, the three began trekking through the trees to facilitate a better line of travel, not associated with the previous battle.

When the three stopped, no longer able to see the Keep but thinking they were in the right location to start northward, sounds from farther south halted the immediate movement. The sounds were definitely those of a person, not an animal. A lone female, who appeared to be properly equipped for hunting and of the Centrin tribe came into view, as she followed a game trail directly toward the three. Everyone saw each other at the same time. A Norikadian female, an Orngaddrin male, and a Shimadow male were looking at an approaching Centrin female. Had none of the four known one another, all would think local explorers instead of hostile wanderers, especially since no one painted his skin like the head-hunters do.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 = 54
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 57 - 1 = 56
Ularin Arrows: 22 + 15 = 37
Star Wolfess: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Star & Oorvid)
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


This introduces a new player's character.


----------



## astarte (Oct 26, 2022)




----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 26, 2022)

*OOC:*


 Wrenn's Centrin skill: 25% 







Wrenn raises his empty hand, palm backward, as a gesture of peace.

*Wrenn says, in broken Centrin,* "We no harm. Why you alone? Alone is danger."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 26, 2022)

This post has been deleted. The information in it has become outdated.


----------



## astarte (Oct 26, 2022)

"Me lost" the young girl replies in no less broken Centrin. Then adds in a strange language: "Parlez-vous Markidian?"

If she doesn't hear any positive answer, she'll ask in Shimadow: "Do you speak Shimadow?"

"I got lost" she continues: "I left my village Refuge searching for a great adventure. But not only I haven't found any adventure, but also lost the way to home. And even if somehow I would find Refuge or Outpost (which near) it would be shame for me to say, that I made my mentors worried about me for nothing"


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 28, 2022)

Astrid, in an off-hand comment says, "Vid hittum undarlegasta folkid i pessum skogi." She continues in Shimadow, "which is to say, we meet the stragest people in this forest. I am Astrid. I may look like a very tall Shimadow, but I am an Aedaman of the Norikadian tribe. I was raised with my friends here after surviving a shipwreck, but that is a story for another time. What shall we call you?"


----------



## astarte (Oct 28, 2022)

"Star Wolfess. Nice to meet you Astrid. And what are your names?" she asks the men.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 28, 2022)

Wrenn smiles, clearly relieved. 
*Wrenn says,* "Ah, yes, all of us speak Shimadow, some better than others. But we are all conversant. My Centrin is horrible, so being able to converse in my native tongue is very much appreciated. I am Wrenn Morningsong, but you may simply call me Wrenn. Should I just call you Star?"


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 28, 2022)

Spoiler: Just FYI











*OOC:*


*NOTE:* I erased the first picture because I found an AI Art Generator that made a picture that was closer to the way I imagined Wrenn.  Just FYI


----------



## astarte (Oct 28, 2022)

"Nice to meet you too, Wrenn. I prefer to be called SW, as this is how everyone calls me for short. But I can make an exception for you."


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 28, 2022)

Wrenn smiles and nods.
*He says,* "Thank you, I am honored. I shall endeavor to prove worthy of the privilege; that is to say, I shall endeavor to be worthy of the friendship that you have so generously offered to us. Good friends are hard to come by. And if it's adventure you're after, you've come to the right place. Many of the local tribesmen that we have lately encountered have all tried their hand at killing us. Fortunately, they did not succeed."


----------



## astarte (Oct 28, 2022)

"You are *real *adventurers?! And you kill evil villains?! Can I really join you?!" the excited joyfully girl exclaims.


----------



## MacConnell (Oct 29, 2022)

Oorvid introduced himself, as well, explaining that he was not a really bulky Shimadow, he was an Orngaddrin, a tribe of Mhytres. Star Wolfess, having grown up around Maldrogs, was familiar with the species of Mhytre, though never having seen so many extremely pale peoples. The group explains that most villages along the Windy Coast are composed of very pale tribes. Star explains that most people in the Kingdom of West Cove have gray skin. Further discussion differentiates between the local Amiradthae and the others who are Markidian, the first being gray Faethrins, the second being gray Aedamans.

Quiet introduction complete, more time would be available in the future to further familiarity. In the meantime, it was quickly explained that the accidental discovery of the Chain of Keeps had led to their exploration and the impediments of various Shimadow, and now Amiradtha clans. The rumor was that the Amiradthae were looking for some ancient Yahdram treasure and were trying to prevent others from exploring the Keeps. The collapsed Keeps had been decorated with items to foster superstition and make people afraid to be near them. The functional Keeps had resulted in battles with their occupants.

Having traveled the tunnels underneath the entire region, it had been concluded that this Keep was the farthest to the Southwest. As yet, the party had not been able to explore it due to the severity of previous battles. Oorvid is of the idea that the Amiradthae had already discovered something of the Yahdram and either did not know what to do with it or have a good way to move it. It made some sense but there was no way to confirm it, unless the answer lied within this Keep.

Since Askari and Volki were supposed to be coming through the tunnels, the party quickly moved through the rear gateway of the wall and then the rear entrance to the Keep. None of the enemy remained in this location. The former guards had been defeated and, evidently, not replaced. Once inside, the party immediately turned to their right and very quickly moved down the stairs into the storeroom, where they had been before.

Within a few minutes, quiet sounds of tapping on the trapdoor in the floor provoked Oorvid to open it. Expecting it to be Askari and Volki, he did not hesitate, but he did take precaution concerning his body position, just in case it was not. The storeroom was illuminated by four of the glass globes but the room below was dark. The party could not see down into the hole, but whoever was below could see up. The two former friends did not emerge. An unfamiliar voice quietly stated in Shimadow, “I am a friend. I am coming out.”

A single, adolescent, Rheini male climbed out into the light. He explained that he was from the village that the party had visited some Tendays or so back. He had met Askari and Volki in the tunnels. They had directed him here, as they seemed keen to return to their home.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 = 54
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 57 - 1 = 56
Ularin Arrows: 22 + 15 = 37
Star Wolfess: full wellness
Maka: full wellness





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Star & Oorvid)
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
Viper Skull: 2, (Motility +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Livestone: 5, (Strength +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village


        *GM:*  New characters may select items from the Collections to personally use. Please send me a message or make an OOC comment about it, and I will update character records and inventory.     








*OOC:*


This introduces another new character. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 30, 2022)

The Rheini Youth looks a year or two older than the average group member; he looks perhaps 19 or 20 years old. *He says that his name is "Maka" for short. *He also politely greets Wrenn, Oorvid, and Astrid, all of whom he had spent time with in his village during their recent visit, with a simple gesture, as is the custom of his people. He then introduces himself to the newcomer, greeting her with the same gesture.

*He says,* "Askari and Volki have wounded spirits. They no longer have the will to fight. My people call it the Blood Weight. There is a point where every person, some sooner than others, cannot carry the Blood Weight any longer. When that happens, it is a sad time. It happened to me two summers ago. I thought I would never fight again. But then, the spirit of my grandfather came to me riding upon an Eagle. 

He lifted the Blood Weight from me, and set me free, and showed me the way here. He did not speak. He did not say why he led me here. But he led me into the path of your friends. That was no accident. And I am glad that I feel light and unburdened once more. If you would permit me, I would like to travel with you. I think that my grandfather knew that your friends were leaving. I think he wanted me to help all of you."

At this point, Maka sits on the ground, and begins to nibble on some dried meat from his belt pouch. His intentions are to wait and see if the others will accept him into the group.



Spoiler: Random Roll



67


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 30, 2022)

Wrenn is glad to see Maka once more. During his visit to Maka's village, Wrenn spent a lot of time practicing archery with Maka. Maka was a better bowman than Wrenn, which was ok, because Wrenn learned a lot from him. Wrenn enjoyed Maka's easy, quiet mannerisms. Wrenn wasn't much of a talker, either, except when necessity demanded it. Wrenn had noticed that when Maka DID speak, he usually had something profound to say. His tale of the journey here was one such example of this.

*Wrenn says,* "I cannot speak for the others, but as far as I am concerned, you are welcome here, my friend."

Wrenn's intention is to welcome both newcomers, and to ease concerns among Astrid and Oorvid, if they have any. Wrenn has a good feeling about both of the newcomers; an instinct, if you will.



Spoiler: Random Roll



74


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Oct 30, 2022)

Astrid, who does indeed recognize the young Rheini, addresses the situation, after Wrenn, hoping to further ease any possibility of tension. "I remember seeing you at that Rheini village that is being established around the collapsed pergola, less than half a day's walk through the forest, but I did not know your name. I am Astrid."

She gestures for Maka to rise. "You are welcome to join us but here is not a place for resting or long conversation. We have been attacked here, twice already, and have not made it beyond the kitchen above to see what the Amiradthae are really attempting to do. We need to be moving and be wary."







*OOC:*


76


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Oct 30, 2022)

Maka nods knowingly and rises. He smiles and nods his head at Astrid in acknowledgement. He also nods at Wrenn.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 2, 2022)

Fully coming to terms with the fact that the party was directly under an enemy stronghold, the five youths readied themselves and began to carefully proceed back up into the kitchen above. The significance was unknown but one of the mystically illuminated globes was no longer aglow. All had been each time the party had previously been in the room. Time to ponder the consequence would have to be sought at another juncture, as the voices of others entering the main hall outside were suddenly heard.

The source of the voices was coming closer. As memory quickly served, to go up or down from the main hall, anyone would have to, first, come into the kitchen. The language sounded like that of the Amiradthae. The idea of being pinned in the small kitchen while facing archers seemed rather deadly for the party. Only a few seconds could be spent to decide whether to charge out and face them or to return to the basement, below.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 = 54
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 57 - 1 = 56
Ularin Arrows: 22 + 15 = 37
Star Wolfess: full wellness
Maka: full wellness
Ularin Arrows: 10





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Star & Oorvid)
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal actions and intentions. Provide a random roll.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Nov 4, 2022)

Astrid quickly and quietly addresses the group. "We should divide ourselves and enter the main room from each side of this kitchen. Wrenn and Star should take the left doorway, while Maka and I take the right. For Oorvid, it does not really matter since you will charge them if they attack."







*OOC:*


75


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 4, 2022)

Wrenn and Maka both understand the severity of the situation, perhaps Maka most of all. Maka had faced warriors from rival tribes many times since his coming of age, during the 15th summer of his life.

Both do as Astrid has suggested; Wrenn goes with Star to the left doorway; Maka goes with Astrid to the right. Both men take a moment to bend waylines, in order to make themselves harder to see and to hit.



Spoiler: Prep Tasks and Die Rolls



Maka = Camouflage (Cohesion 10, Evocation 1)
Wrenn = Camouflage (Cohesion 10, Evocation 7)

Maka = Projectile attack (once the fighting starts) = 92(+61 Luck) = 153
Wrenn = Acidify (once the fighting starts) = 94(+21 Luck) = 115

Other random rolls you might need = 70, 73, 88, and 71.


----------



## astarte (Nov 7, 2022)

Right after Star Wolfess notices the first enemy, she will attempt to trow him/her back into the wall. If she doesn't success, she'll draw her tomahawk and attack the foe right after he/she approach her.


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 8, 2022)

...


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 9, 2022)

Eric Zephlaer said:


> Astrid quickly...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn and Maka both...





astarte said:


> ... Star Wolfess...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Maka: 42(camouflage)
Oorvid: 43(motility)
Wrenn: 43(camouflage)





Spoiler: Reaction



Astrid: 22(readiness) + 32(speed) + 41(clarity) + 75(d100) = 170
Maka: 25 + 33 + 42 + 115 = 205
Oorvid: 32 + 22 + 34 + 98 = 186
Star: 27 + 33 + 28 + 50 = 138
Wrenn: 23 + 44 + 43 + 153 = 263
Amiradthae: 110 + 108 = 208


Oorvid chose to go to the right, moving ahead of Maka and Astrid, as he would, indeed, charge at the enemy. The approaching group was backlit, as several of the globes in the main hall no longer glowed and the Daylight showed through the main opening. The group was momentarily halted at seeing faces appear in the portals to which they were headed. Only a few seconds passed in inactivity, each group assessing the other.

The entering group was a hunting party of Amiradthae, not Shimadows. For the briefest of instants, it appeared that they might not be hostile, but it was like some unknown signal ended the peace. Those carrying the game, unceromoniously dropped it, and all archers began to take aim at the party members. The  six Snipers are arrayed perpendicular to the length of the hall, though staggered in distance by a couple of strides, forward and back. The nearest on each side was about 8 strides distant or medium bow range. These Amiradthae appeared to be quick on the draw.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: full wellness
Mantle: 24
Stones: 20
Oorvid: full wellness
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 = 54
Wrenn: full wellness
Tunic: 57 - 1 = 56
Ularin Arrows: 22 + 15 = 37
Star Wolfess: full wellness
Maka: full wellness
Ularin Arrows: 10





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Star & Oorvid)
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State target. Intended action may be changed or confirmed. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## astarte (Nov 10, 2022)

Star Wolfess attempts to throw the first opponent from left unto his/her companion next to him/her. Then she will draw her tomahawk and jump unto the Amiradtha on the top.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 10, 2022)

Maka will shoot an arrow at the closest Amiradtha.


Spoiler: Attack Roll



Maka = Projectile attack= 74



Wrenn will Acidify the next closest Amiradtha.


Spoiler: Way Manipulation Roll



Wrenn = Acidify = 84





Spoiler: More Random Rolls



Wrenn = 84, Maka = 61.
If you haven't used the other random rolls yet (from my previous post) they were:
70, 73, 88, and 71.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Nov 11, 2022)

Figuring the Maka would aim for the closest target, Astrid will mystically electrocute the next farthest away, on her side.







*OOC:*


78, 76


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 13, 2022)

astarte said:


> Star Wolfess...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Maka will... Wrenn will...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Astrid will...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Maka: 42(camouflage)
Oorvid: 43(motility & strength)
Wrenn: 43(camouflage)





Spoiler: Speed



Astrid: 200(bend) - 170 = 30
Maka: 270(bow) - 205 = 65
Oorvid: 300(move) - 186 = 114
Star: 200(bend) - 138 = 62
Wrenn: 200(bend) - 263 = ~0
Amiradthae: 270(bow) - 208 = 62





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 56(bending) + 40(shock) + 75(d100) = 171
Star: 44 + 24(push) + 50 = 118
Wrenn: 64 + 43(ionize) + 84 = 191

Amiradthae: 50 + 75 = 125
A1, 2, 3: 191 - 125 = 66% * 6 = 4
A4, 5, 6: 171 - 125 = 46% * 6 = 3 (Astrid)





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Maka: 25(launch) + 33(accuracy) + 46(clarity) + 74(d100) = 178 + 0(range) = 178
Wrenn: 23 + 44 + 43 + 
Amiradthae: 110 + 82 = 192

Astrid: 32(avoidance) + 31(analysis) + 75(d100) = 138
192 - 138 = 54% * 11 = 6 - 2(tunic) = 4
Maka: 31 + 31 + 74 = 136 + 42(camo) = 178
192 - 178 = 14% * 11 = 1 - 2(tunic) = 0
Oorvid: 21 + 31 + 67 = 119 + 10(2nd weapon) = 129
242 - 129 = 113% * 11 = 12 - 2(tunic) = 10
Star: 31 + 30 + 50 = 111
192 - 111 = 81% * 11 = 9 - 3(jerkin) - 2(shirt) = 4
Wrenn: 34 + 25 + 70 = 129 + 43(camo) = 172
192 - 172 = 20% * 11 = 2 - 2(tunic) = 0
292 - 172 = 120% * 11 = 13 - 2(tunic) = 11
Amiradthae: 60 + 77 = 137
A6: 178 - 137 = 41% * 10 = 4 - 2(tunic) = 2 (Maka)





Spoiler: Physical Assault



Oorvid: 34(aggression) + 22(accuracy) + 43(fury) + 67(d100) = 166 + 43(strength) = 209

Amiradthae: 110 + 77 = 187
A5: 209 - 187 = 22% * 11 = 2 - 2(tunic) = 0





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
A2: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
A3: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
A4: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
A5: Body: 10 - 3 = 7, hurt.
A6: Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 2 = 5, injured.


A ripple courses over the surface of Oorvid’s skin, as he charges forward. The enemy will not even see this, but his friends know that he has mystically enhanced his physical abilities. Just as the Amiradthae indicate their hostility by raising their bows, Wrenn points his loosely closed fist at the three taking aim in his direction, rubbing his thumb across each of his fingers. As he has recently become able to generate an area of effect, all three Snipers shudder as their insides become slightly caustic.

Likewise, on the opposite side of the room, Astrid points her index finger at the middle enemy. A streak of lightning shoots forth from her extended finger to dance among all the Snipers on the right side of the room. All shiver in pain but not so as to lose their aim. Star pushes the palm of her right hand toward the Amiradthae that Wrenn had just harmed. Dust and debris swirl upward from the floor and spin toward the three Snipers, but none is moved as the mystical breeze blows on by.

At that instant, the six arrows loose and fly toward the party. Oorvid, who had made it half the distance to the enemy, was struck first. From the forward angle of his body, the arrow buries into his gut, stopping upon the hip bone from the inside. Oorvid crashes to the floor, unmoving. His right axe bounces from his hand, as it contacts the floor, to hop, inconsequentially, into an Amiradtha. Astrid and Star are both struck with arrows. Neither is seriously hurt, and the arrows do not stick into their bodies, but they are bloodied. Wrenn has the misfortune of attracting two enemies. The first arrow merely deflects from his tunic, but the second arrow bores to the fletching, in his gut. Wrenn reflexively grabs the feathers with his left hand, as his body slides to the floor. He will not be standing any time soon.

As Oorvid is falling forward, Maka fires his arrow at the Sniper on the farthest to the party’s right. The arrow only grazes against the flesh; but adds to the damage of the previous electrical shock. All six enemy archers, though hurt, immediately reach for a second arrow. The situation looks dire for the party with two members unable to move, yet both are still conscious.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
Mantle: 24 - 1 = 23
Stones: 20
Oorvid: Body: 10 - 10 = 0, incapacitated.
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 - 1 = 53
Wrenn: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated.
Tunic: 57 - 1 - 1 = 55
Ularin Arrows: 22 + 15 = 37
Star Wolfess: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
Jerkin: 40 - 2 = 38
Shirt: 20 - 1 = 19
Maka: full wellness
Ularin Arrows: 10





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 6 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}
Viper Venom: 1, {toxicity x3}

(helps Star & Oorvid)
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 7 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal action and intention. Provide two random rolls.


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 16, 2022)

Wrenn, who is down but not out, focuses on the closest foe, drawing upon the power of the *vial of viper venom* in his belt pouch. He will toxify his opponent, if he can.

Maka takes aim at the same opponent that he previously fired at. As he fires his bow, he also affects that same opponent with a fire attack, drawing upon a *piece of coal* to intensify the effect.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



Maka Random Roll #1: 72
Maka Random Roll #2: 95(+46) = 141
Wrenn Random Roll #1: 83
Wrenn Random Roll #2: 86


----------



## astarte (Nov 16, 2022)

Enraged not only by her failure and pain but the most by what just happened with two of her new friends, Star Wolfess tries to cause the first enemy from left to hear a very painful sound while she attacks this person with her tomahawk.


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Nov 16, 2022)

Astrid grits her teeth at seeing Oorvid, once again, sacrifice his own body to help others against an enemy. Askari had always done the same things. She thought to herself, "Perhaps, Askari had taken all of the abuse his body was willing to bear." Having a measure of bat guano upon her person, she switches from lightning to heat, hoping to cause greater damage, targeting the same people.







*OOC:*


84, 86


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 17, 2022)

Tellerian Hawke said:


> Wrenn... Maka...





astarte said:


> ... Star Wolfess...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Astrid...





Spoiler: Enhancements



Maka: 42(camouflage)
Oorvid: 43(motility & strength)
Wrenn: 43(camouflage)





Spoiler: Speed



only 2 seconds of time has passed
Astrid: 30 + 200(bend) = 230 + 200(hurt) = 430
Maka: 65 + 270(bow) = 335
Oorvid: 114 + 200(bend) = 314 + 500(incapacitated) = 814
Star: 62 + 300(move) = 362 + 200(hurt) = 562
Wrenn: 0 + 200(bend) = 200 + 550(incapacitated) = 750
A1, 2, 3: 62 + 270(bow) = 332 + 200(hurt) = 532
A4, 5: 62 + 270(bow) = 332 + 150(hurt) = 482
A6: 62 + 270(bow) = 332 + 250(hurt) = 582





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Astrid: 56(bending) + 40(heat) x 2(guano) + 85(d100) = 221
Maka: 42 + 31(heat) x 3(coal) + 86 = 221
Star: 44 + 24(thump) + 50 = 118
Wrenn: 64 + 43(toxicity) x 3(venom) + 141 = 334

Amiradthae: 50 + 91 = 141
A1, 2, 3: 334 - 141 = 193% * 6 = 12
A4, 5, 6: 221 - 141 = 80% * 6 = 5
A6: 221 - 141 = 80% * 3 = 2





Spoiler: Projectile Assault



Maka: 25(launch) + 33(accuracy) + 46(clarity) + 83(d100) = 187 + 0(range) = 187
Star: 25 + 33 + 28 + 50 = 136 + 50(range) = 186
Wrenn: 23 + 44 + 43 +
Amiradthae: 110 + 72 = 182

Astrid: 32(avoidance) + 31(analysis) + 84(d100) = 147
182 - 147 = 35% * 11 = 4 - 2(tunic) = 2
Maka: 31 + 31 + 74 = 136 + 42(camo) = 178
Oorvid: 21 + 31 +
Star: 31 + 30 + 50 = 111
182 - 111 = 71% * 11 = 8 - 3(jerkin) - 2(shirt) = 3
Wrenn: 34 + 25 + 70 = 129 + 43(camo) = 172
192 - 172 = 20% * 11 = 2 - 2(tunic) = 0
292 - 172 = 120% * 11 = 13 - 2(tunic) = 11
Amiradthae: 60 + 72 = 132
A1: 186 - 132 = 54% * 10 = 5 - 2(tunic) = 3(Star)
A6: 187 - 132 = 55% * 10 = 6 - 2(tunic) = 4 (Maka)





Spoiler: Combat Data



A1: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 3 = 3, injured.
     Mind: 10 - 12 = -2, unconscious.
A2: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
     Mind: 10 - 12 = -2, unconscious.
A3: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
     Mind: 10 - 12 = -2, unconscious.
A4: Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 5 = 2, injured. (ran)
A5: Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 5 = 2, injured. (ran)
A6: Body: 10 - 3 = 7 - 2 = 5 - 2 - 4 = -1 - 5 = -6, incapacitated.


A full second before anyone else can even begin to act, Maka releases his second arrow accompanied by a fluctuation of thermal waylines. His previous target is struck with a second arrow, this one more critical than the first. The Amiradtha staggers a bit, then his bowstring and his hair smolder and singe with a mystical heat. The Sniper falls to the ground, laboring to breathe.

As that Amiradtha begins to fall, a visible tongue of flame leaps from the outstretched hand of Astrid to expand outward, like an explosion without sound, and dissipate after burning all the enemies on the right side of the room. The added benefit to heating an archer is the loss of his bowstring. The two standing Snipers suddenly find themselves equipped with useless weapons.

Just before the possibility of being distracted by the giant fireball on their left flank, the three Amiradthae on the party’s left fire their second arrows, but two of them adjusted their aim to cross the room. The first arrow strikes Star very near where the first had entered. The second was slightly less critical, but the youth is now seriously injured. The second strikes Astrid, but the added trajectory of crossing the room reduces the effectiveness so that the damage is about half as bad as the first arrow. Like Star, Astrid is now significantly injured, but both are still standing.

Faltering in her step, due to the significance of her injuries, Star instantly realizes that she cannot cover the remaining distance to her enemy and decides to throw her tomahawk. While the Snipers seems to be resistant to her manipulation of sound and air, the small, thrown axe sticks in just above the left hip of one of them, drawing blood.

Oorvid and Wrenn are slow to act, their minds still functioning but their incapacitated bodies impeding their function. Thinking he was only to target one of the enemy, the venom inside the tiny wooden vial, disintegrates as all three Snipers, who had just fired, become mentally impaired, losing consciousness. Oorvid can only watch as events unfold around him.

The two injured Amiradthae, the only ones left standing, who have found themselves divested of their bows, begin to back away in order to run. Maka, the newest acquired colleague, finds himself completely unscathed. As all of the party is conscious, the question arrises in everyone’s mind of whether or not the few seconds of battle generated enough noise to attract anyone who might be upstairs.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 2 = 4, injured.
Mantle: 24 - 1 - 1 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: Body: 10 - 10 = 0, incapacitated.
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 - 1 = 53
Wrenn: Body: 10 - 11 = -1, incapacitated.
Tunic: 57 - 1 - 1 = 55
Ularin Arrows: 22 + 15 = 37
Star Wolfess: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
Jerkin: 40 - 2 = 38
Shirt: 20 - 1 = 19
Maka: full wellness
Ularin Arrows: 10





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 5 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}

(helps Star & Oorvid)
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 6 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal action and intention. Provide a random roll.


----------



## astarte (Nov 19, 2022)

"Shoot them before they run and alarm their buddies" Star Wolfess says to Maka while walking (or crawling) toward her tomahawk. Right after she retrieves it, she attempts to siphon from the foe she previously wounded enough energy to heal herself. Before they leave the room, she makes sure that all the attackers are dead.



Spoiler: Rolls



48 87


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Nov 22, 2022)

Astrid says, "It is okay, You can let them go. They are running away. If other enemies are near, they will come from behind us, from the stairs on either side of the kitchen. Be aware!"

She then goes to help Oorvid, whom she can see is still alive.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Nov 26, 2022)

Maka nods in agreement. Then he goes over to Wrenn, whom is also quite alive, to see what aid he can render.



Spoiler: Random Rolls



Maka = 97(+40) = 137
Wrenn = 57


----------



## MacConnell (Nov 27, 2022)

Spoiler: Negotiate



Astrid: 43(coerce) + 75(d100) = 118
Star: 44(coerce) + 48 = 92

Maka: 43(skepticism) + 137 = 180





Spoiler: Mystical Assault



Oorvid: 31(bending) + 42(siphon) + 66(d100) = 139 (6)
Star:  44 + 34 + 87 = 165 (6)
Wrenn: 64 + 25 + 57 = 147

A1: 147 - 63 = 84% * 3 = 3
A1: 165 - 63 = 102% * 6 = 6 (max is 4)
A6: 139 - 66 = 73% * 6 = 4





Spoiler: Combat Data



A2: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
     Mind: 10 - 12 = -2, unconscious.
A3: Body: 10 - 4 = 6, hurt.
     Mind: 10 - 12 = -2, unconscious.





Spoiler: Render Physical Aid



Astrid: 42(medicine) + 42(restore) + 75(d100) = 159
Time: 60 / 159 = 9 hours, 4 minutes
Maka: 31 + 42 + 57 = 130
Oorvid: 25 + 43 + 66 = 134
Time: 100 / (159 + 134) = 8 hours, 12 minutes
Star: 33 + 34 + 87 = 154
Time: 40 / 154 = 6 hours, 15 minutes
Wrenn: 48 + 31 + 57 = 136
Time: 110 / (130 + 136) = 9 hours, 56 minutes


Maka has a mind of his own. Though he hears both Star and Astrid, he makes his own decision with regard to current events, uninfluenced by either, but he decides to allow the Amiradthae to run, since it is his nature. Oorvid and Wrenn are both in bad shape. If a situation were to soon arise that would require them to be up and moving, something more must be done than simply accelerating their natural healing process. Hating the lack of options, Astrid drags one of the incapacitated enemies over to Oorvid, since he would be too heavy to move. Maka drags Wrenn to one of the unconscious enemies, nearest him. Astrid has reached her own fallen target by such time.

As Oorvid touches the fallen foe, he says, “Moge je essentie een vrediger bestaan vinden in het volgende leven,” which is to say, "May your essence find a more peaceful existence in the next life.”

When the two escapees have fled through the front opening, Oorvid, Star, and Wrenn are all standing and in functional condition, if not actually well. Reflexively, each member of the party looks back toward the kitchen to see if anyone has come down the stairs. While looking, a single Amiradtha dressed in better clothing than any previously seen stands in the western portal that would lead to the stairs on that side of the room. He pumps both of his hands forward in a double gesture for peace and speaks in simple Shimadow. “Peace. I am not here to fight. We try to prevent others from coming here, but you, I think, are not afraid. Come. I show you what we find. Come.”

He gestures and begins to move away.


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 2 = 4, injured.
Mantle: 24 - 1 - 1 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: Body: 10 - 10 = 0 + 4 = 4, injured.
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 - 1 = 53
Wrenn: Body: 10 - 11 = -1 + 3 = 2, injured.
Tunic: 57 - 1 - 1 = 55
Ularin Arrows: 22 + 15 = 37
Star Wolfess: full wellness
Jerkin: 40 - 2 = 38
Shirt: 20 - 1 = 19
Maka: full wellness
Ularin Arrows: 10





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 5 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}

(helps Star & Oorvid)
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 6 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal action and intention. Provide a random roll.


----------



## astarte (Dec 2, 2022)

"Who are you sir and how can we be sure you ain't leading us into a trap?"


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Dec 3, 2022)

Astrid will attempt to analyze the intentions of the Amiradtha as she speaks. "You should have considered speaking, first. It would have saved many of your people and more of your hirelings. If we come with you, we will keep our weapons."







*OOC:*


75


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 16, 2022)

astarte said:


> "Who are you...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Astrid will...



        *GM:*  Reminder:
Though healing is increased, Astrid, Oorvid, and Wrenn are still injured.     


Spoiler: Negotiate



Star: 44(coerce) + 28(muddle) + 50(d100) = 122





Spoiler: Analyze Motivation



Astrid: 41(deduce) + 75(d100) = 116


The Amiradthan man does not respond to Star. Perhaps he can say more in Shimadow than he can understand. He motions once more as he disappears from sight around the corner. Astrid does not get the impression that the party might be walking into a trap. Oorvid shrugs and flexes his hands around his carving axes as he motions with his head for the others to come along. He quickly follows after the departing Faethrin.

Heading up the stairs, Wrenn or Maka could have easily shot the former enemy in the back, but that would not be in their nature. As the party tops the flight and begins moving down the hall of the second floor, the Amiradtha continues down the hall, motioning for the group to follow. There is no one in the rooms that are passed, but it is readily evident that this Keep has been used for quite some time.

There are other Amiradthae on the third floor. They nod an acknowledgement to the party, making a gesture of peace. None makes any threatening moves or reaches for an arrow, though all are armed with their usual bows. Other than the usual bows, several are equipped with a much superior recurve bow. Their attire also speaks of greater experience and formidability, though all seem rather calm at having strangers in their presence.

The party is lead into one of the four rooms without any of the usual furniture. The floor has been meticulously tiled and a pattern has been formed in the room’s center. The tiles are colored differently than the remainder of the room and form a very smooth circle. There is writing etched into the circle and stains of blood upon the floor.

An Amiradtha, who appears to be about twice the age of any one of the party and is obviously in charge, introduces himself and speaks in Shimadow. “You explorers are not to be so readily deterred from your investigation of these Keeps. We were the same, until we found this and tried to keep others away. It must be something from the time of the Yahdram. We do not understand it.”

He pauses for a bit pointing to the stains that the party had already noticed. “We discovered something quite by accident. When we arrived, one of our injured members laid on the floor, placing a bloody hand on one of the tiles. Some creature that looked like a Shimadow child but with larger eyes and claws upon its hands, appeared in the circle. It instantly began to devour our injured friend. We managed to kill the thing, but it disintegrated after a few minutes of being dead, leaving its rudiments of clothing behind. We considered breaking the tiles to destroy the circle, but we were concerned that something terrible might happen if we did.”


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 2 = 4, injured.
Mantle: 24 - 1 - 1 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: Body: 10 - 10 = 0 + 4 = 4, injured.
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 - 1 = 53
Wrenn: Body: 10 - 11 = -1 + 3 = 2, injured.
Tunic: 57 - 1 - 1 = 55
Ularin Arrows: 22 + 15 = 37
Star Wolfess: full wellness
Jerkin: 40 - 2 = 38
Shirt: 20 - 1 = 19
Maka: full wellness
Ularin Arrows: 10





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 5 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}

(helps Star & Oorvid)
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 6 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal action and intention. Provide a random roll.


----------



## astarte (Dec 17, 2022)

"I think it's a portal to another reality; I wonder what else than these humanoid monsters is there. Sir, can you show us the rudiments of clothing of this being?"
If the man can't understand Star Wolfess, she'll repeat the request in the most simple words she can.


Spoiler: Roll



26


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Dec 17, 2022)

Though she has never seen anything of the likes of the design on the floor, based on the previous conversation, Astrid suspects that powerful bending is somehow involved. She gets down on her knees and examines the circle and its marks, hoping to decipher some meaning from them.







*OOC:*


75


----------



## Tellerian Hawke (Dec 21, 2022)

Maka raises an eyebrow in concern, but says nothing. Wrenn nods, as if agreeing to a statement, though nothing but silence has passed between them. Wrenn goes down to his knees also, and tries to help Astrid with her examination.

*Maka says, in Shimadow,* "This thing is not only bad, but also extremely dangerous. It calls unknown creatures from other places. I knew men in my village who were adept at calming and training wild animals. Perhaps the creator of this circle had that talent, and wanted to call and train fiercer creatures, to do his bidding. If so, the intended use of this circle is malevolent. Destroying it would be a good thing. Such a device destroys the natural order of things. The things it calls are likely to be from the spirit realm. A man should leave spirits where they are. Disturbing spirits which are at rest never results in anything good."



Spoiler: Random rolls



Wrenn: 95(+80) = 175
Maka: 42


----------



## MacConnell (Dec 22, 2022)

astarte said:


> ... Star Wolfess...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> ... Astrid...





Tellerian Hawke said:


> Maka... Wrenn...





Spoiler: Decipher



Astrid: 41(investigate) + 75(d100) = 116
Oorvid: 27 + 93 = 120
Wrenn: 45 + 175 = 220


The Amiradtha who was doing the talking, easily agrees to the request and simply gestures at Star and then points to the scrap of cloth, unceremoniously crumbled in a corner of the room. The rag was a very crude tunic of cotton, something with which one might actually dress a young child. It harbors no clues as to its previous owner, except for stains of blood from when it was killed.

Oorvid, due to the remaining significance of his injuries, does not get down on the floor, but he does walk, slowly, around the circle to see if he can figure out anything. None of the three can sense anything mystical about the circle or its marks, but this surprises none of them. It is only possible to sense such things in a power that is equal or lesser in magnitude. Logically, if a creature was teleported into the room, the circle must hold a standing node.

Though more desirable information cannot be deciphered, Wrenn suspects that there is some significance to the bloody handprint upon one of the tiles. An injured Amiradtha must have touched that particular spot to the further detriment of the group; after all, life is believed to be contained within the blood. Oorvid speaks slowly and simply to match his limited proficiency with Shimadow, “I agree with you. I think this is a Yahdram manufacture. It may be a gateway between worlds but can only go one direction, here. The Orngaddrins, my tribe, tell of legends of the Yahdram bending reality. Their power did bring the War of Heaven.”


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 2 = 4, injured.
Mantle: 24 - 1 - 1 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: Body: 10 - 10 = 0 + 4 = 4, injured.
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 - 1 = 53
Wrenn: Body: 10 - 11 = -1 + 3 = 2, injured.
Tunic: 57 - 1 - 1 = 55
Ularin Arrows: 22 + 15 = 37
Star Wolfess: full wellness
Jerkin: 40 - 2 = 38
Shirt: 20 - 1 = 19
Maka: full wellness
Ularin Arrows: 10





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 5 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}

(helps Star & Oorvid)
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 6 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal action and intention. Provide a random roll.


----------



## astarte (Dec 24, 2022)

Star Wolfess will very carefully inspect the standing node and the bloody handprint, watching out to not accidentally touch any of them. After that (if nothing happens) she'll look upon the bloody rag of cloth she's still holding in her right hand. "Maybe my mentor Vittero could sense something from it and the blood thereof. He's the most powerful bender I know." she says before putting the small tunic under her belt.
rolls:
27 (inspecting)
67 (avoiding touching any part of the portal)


----------



## Eric Zephlaer (Dec 26, 2022)

Astrid stands to her full height and shrugs her shoulders. "I am at a loss for understanding." She asks of everyone and no one in particular, "Do you want to deface this circle to see if it will prevent further incidents like allowing some diabolic creature to arrive here?"







*OOC:*


75


----------



## astarte (Dec 28, 2022)

Star Wolfess removes her headband and copies the marks from the circle to it with the black pigment she carries with her, then carefully folds it and puts it into a pocket at her belt. "Maybe someone will be able to decipher the meaning of these signs. At least if they prove to be dangerous, this band can be easily destroyed." she says before resuming her inspection of the standing node and the bloody handprint.


----------



## MacConnell (Yesterday at 8:01 PM)

astarte said:


> Star Wolfess...





Eric Zephlaer said:


> Astrid...





astarte said:


> Star Wolfess...



Time seemed to slow in the room, as if the world itself were coming to a halt. It was only an illusion created by all persons in the room turning inward to their own thoughts. More than ample moments had passed for someone to respond to Astrid’s question, but no one had. Astrid asks Oorvid for one of his carving axes so that she could use the butt of it to deface the floor tiles. As she takes the Mhytre’s weapon in hand the one Amiradtha, who had been communicating with the party, waved his hands in an attempted cessation of such action. “Zhdat! Wait! I have not told you all.”

The sudden admission gives pause, and the leader composes himself before continuing. “We have been here for some time. Long enough to hire a Shimadow clan to keep others away and to place twana at the collapsed locations. The accidental summoning came after an unrelated skirmish and confirmed some suspicion that I had of the symbols. That symbol with the bloody handprint is for The Hells. It looks similar enough to the star pattern we can see in the sky at night. The creature that came was a Sprite. I have never seen one but I know of them. They come from one of the Six Hells.”

“I do not know all of the star patterns. That one, there, I think is what we call Pandemonium. Some call it The Labyrinth. That is where the dead are sent to Quest. I want nothing to do with that. This one, here, I think is The Seven Heavens. Imagine if we could bring something from there!”


Spoiler: Character Data



Astrid: Body: 10 - 4 = 6 - 2 = 4, injured.
Mantle: 24 - 1 - 1 = 22
Stones: 20
Oorvid: Body: 10 - 10 = 0 + 4 = 4, injured.
Tunic: 61 - 6 = 55 - 1 - 1 = 53
Wrenn: Body: 10 - 11 = -1 + 3 = 2, injured.
Tunic: 57 - 1 - 1 = 55
Ularin Arrows: 22 + 15 = 37
Star Wolfess: full wellness
Jerkin: 40 - 2 = 38
Shirt: 20 - 1 = 19
Maka: full wellness
Ularin Arrows: 10





Spoiler: Collections



41 marks: currency

(helps Astrid)
whitish ingot: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Bat Guano: 5 measures, {heat x2}
Bandy Feet: pair, (Confluence +2)
Jay Feet: pair, (Will +2)
Spider Claws: 3 sets, {toxicity x2}
Spider Fangs: 5 sets, (Cohesion +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Bandy Feathers: 1, (Strength +2)
Goat Beard: 1, (Will +2)
Heckling Jay Feathers: 1, (Will +2)
Viper Blood: 1 measure, {athleticism x3}

(helps Star & Oorvid)
Bandy Skull: 2, (Confluence +2)
Teal Skull: 2, (Cohesion +2)
waterfowl skull: 2, ??

(helps all characters)
Coal: 6 bricks, {heat x3}
Slate: 1, {sound x2}
Livestone: 4, (Strength +2)

(helps Maka & Wrenn)
Mend Leaves: 3 measures, {Mend x2}
Rend Leaves: 2 measures, {Siphon x2}
Flowers: 4 measures, {Restore x3}
Tranquility Flowers: 1 measure, {Identity x3}





Spoiler: Discoveries



Bat Colony: 2
Chain of Keeps Tunnel System
name: Temnyy Veter
Rheini Village










*OOC:*


Each character receives 5 DP. State nominal action and intention. Provide a random roll.


----------

